# "آدم" فى مأزق ... فى بنتين وولد ... مع شقاوه ووايت D:



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

*آدم فى مأزق ... فى بنتين وولد ... مع شقاوه ووايت D:







كثيراً ما بحثوا العلماء ليحلوا ما اسموه "بلغز المرآه"
وامضى الفلاسفه حياتهم ليصلوا الى هذه الحكمه 
التى يرضون بها المرآه ... 
ولكن ماذا عن الرجل ؟؟؟؟






فى محاولة جديده من الحبيبه شقاوه وانا 
لأكتشاف اعماق الرجل
والدخول الى بعد جديد بداخله

نقدم لكم برنامجنا الاسبوعي
"آدم فى مأزق ... فى بنتين وولد ... "

سيكون لنا لقاء اسبوعى مع آدم جديد من اعضاء المنتدى
لنحاورة بالتبادل - شقاوه وانا -

مدة 66 سؤال
شقاوه 33
ووايت33

لنتحدث فيها عن كل ما يخص الرجل 
حياته .. عواطفه .. تجاربه .. نظرته لأمور عديده

وبأذن ربنا يكون موضوع خفيف عليكم
ولكل ادم فى المنتدى ... يومك جاى 
:bud::bud::bud:

ونرحب بأول ضيف معانا 
**the shepherd*

*نقدر نقول عليه "مُفكر" 
صادق فى بحثه حيادى فيما يصل اليه دائماً 
شخصيه من النادر ان تقابل مثلها فى الحياه عموماً ... 
شخصياً من اكثر الناس المعجبين بفكره وقلمه والمتابعين له ...
 ودائماً استفيد منه اول بأول

اهلاً وسهلاً استاذى العزيز
يسعدنا انك تكون اول ضحيه
قصدى اول ضيف معانا فى برنامجنا 

هتبدأ معاك شقاوه بأول 11 سؤال 
انتظرونا :new8:






*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إنتو بتطبقوآ مبدأ للرجل حظ آلأنثتين هههههـ
ربنآ يكون فى عونكـ آدم 

*فكرة مميزهـ طبعاً*
خصوصاً لتميز مقدمتيهآ وضيفهآ ..



*متآبعة جداً*



*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إنتو بتطبقوآ مبدأ للرجل حظ آلأنثتين هههههـ
> ربنآ يكون فى عونكـ آدم
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*احنا بنطبق شويه من اللى بنشوفه منهم حبيبتى :smile01*
*منوره دايماً :t23:*
​


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

*الواحد بحواية مش خلصان فكيف لو صاروا تنتين هع هع ، الله يكون بعونك عمي شيفرد ... *


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2012)

اشمعنا 66 سؤال يعنى
عشان عبارة عن  2 ستات ولا اية ههههه


----------



## the shepherd (27 يوليو 2012)

بشكرك علي تقديمك الجميل و منحني شرف ان اكون اول ادم في السلسلة 
لكن ​ 
دة مكنش اتفاقنا علي فكرة  
و دي اول مرة اشارك في حوار 
so please go easy on me 

و بشكر الجميع علي محبتهم و دعمهم 
و صلوا من اجل ان اعبر التجربة بسلام 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

جميله الفكر 
متابعه :flowers:


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2012)

قشطه عليكم يابنات

فكره جامده جدا

بس بجد هايصعب عليا ادم
اتنين عليه مره واحده
هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يكون في عونه بقي

وربنا يقدركم علي فعل الخير في ادم دايما



واحيكم اختياركم لشيبرد مميز جداااااااااااااا
منورنا

ومتابعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)

*فكره جامده واول اختيار فعلا موووفق
بالتأكيد متاااابعه معاكوا ومش هوصيكوااا 
عاوزه افترااااااااا على ادم هههههههههههه
يثبت​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

فكره تحففففففففففففففه
متابعه اكيييييد
ربنا معاكوا 
​


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *الواحد بحواية مش خلصان فكيف لو صاروا تنتين هع هع ، الله يكون بعونك عمي شيفرد ... *


*ركز بقى وذاكر الاسئله 
لان اكيد لك دور ولك يوم يا باشا :smile01*



grges monir قال:


> اشمعنا 66 سؤال يعنى
> عشان عبارة عن  2 ستات ولا اية ههههه


*
يس* * .. عشان ننبسط ونسأل فى كل حاجة زى ماحنا عايزين
ومنشلش جوانا اى سؤال
المهم فى الاستضافه نفسيه المستضيفين اللى هما احنا :smile01
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بشكرك علي تقديمك الجميل و منحني شرف ان اكون اول ادم في السلسلة
> لكن ​
> دة مكنش اتفاقنا علي فكرة
> و دي اول مرة اشارك في حوار
> ...


*ولا تقلق يا فندم*
*انت استريح ... وهتلاقى الاجابات بتنساب من تلقاء نفسها*
*واحنا هنقول لدونا تخفف الاضاءه ... وتشغل ميوزك هاديه *
*ونعمل جو :59:*​ 


^_^mirna قال:


> جميله الفكر
> متابعه :flowers:


*منوره يا قمره *



+Nevena+ قال:


> قشطه عليكم يابنات
> فكره جامده جدا
> بس بجد هايصعب عليا ادم
> اتنين عليه مره واحده
> ...



*دايماً منوره بالزيطه كلها يا نائب الحزب :smile01*​ 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكره جامده واول اختيار فعلا موووفق
> بالتأكيد متاااابعه معاكوا ومش هوصيكوااا
> عاوزه افترااااااااا على ادم هههههههههههه
> يثبت​*


*
ههههههههههه
اطمنى يا حضرة الرجل الثانى :t23:
مش ثبتى الموضوع ... :bud:
سيبى الباقى على ربنا وعلينا احنا البناويت الغلبانين :new8:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فكره تحففففففففففففففه
> متابعه اكيييييد
> ربنا معاكوا
> ​


*
ميررررسى يا توتا* *
منوره يا قمره *


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*قلبى معاك يا اخويا اللى يقع تحت ايدامراة يقول يا رحمن يا رحيم
ربنا يسترها اانت وقع فى ايدينا ايدين اتنين وحسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

*شيبرد صديقى اللدود بجد منورنى ..  مبسوطة جدًا انى هتناقش معاك على الهوا كدة و بكتب الاسئلة و انا متأكدة انى هستمتع بالاجابات .. و هبدأ بأسئلة خفيفة و عامة و الشخصية هتبقى بعدين :t23:

مبدئيًا ..
1. اول ما بتسمع كلمة مرأة بيجى فى خيالك ايه ؟
2. اوصف دور المرأة من وجهة نظرك 
3. ارسم بالكلمات وصف حواء ( اصل النساء كلهم ) متخيلها كانت شكلها ايه بتتعامل ازاى ؟
4. ايه رأيك فى مطالبة المرأة بالمساواة ؟ و ايه حدودها ( لو فيه حدود ) ؟
5. ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟ و هل البنات حاليا مفتقدينها ام لا ؟؟ 
6. أجمل ميزة فى بنات حوا ايه هى ؟
7. اسوء ما فى بنات حوا ايه ؟؟
8. اكتر اسم بناتى بتحبه ؟ واكتر اسم بناتى غريب سمعته ؟
9. اكتر مطربة و ممثلة او حتى مذيعة متابعها و بتحبها ؟:mus25:
10. اكتر شخصية سياسية حالية او تاريخية بتعتبرها رمز للمرأة القوية ؟
11. شوية صفات يقال انها منتشرة بين بنات حوا هذكرهملك و انت تقولى فى وجهة نظرك موجودين فعلا ولالا ؟ ( تيك كير دة فخ :yahoo: و البنات متابعة )
كثرة الكلام ( الرغى )
الدهاء 
التفاهة 
الاهمال 
التناقض
الغموض غير المبرر
الكذب 
الخيانة 

دى بداية صغننة عشان نتعرف على فكرك بشكل عام .. المرحلة الجاية مع وايت *

*منتظرة أجاباتك على أحر من الجمر :t23:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

بتفكرونى بالبتاع دا اللى اسمه "راجل وست ستات"

فكرة كويسة يا وايت وعايزك تقومى بالواجب مع اى ضيف زى ما متوقع ان شقاوة "هتشلفطهم" بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى. 

متابع
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> بتفكرونى بالبتاع دا اللى اسمه "راجل وست ستات"
> 
> فكرة كويسة يا وايت وعايزك تقومى بالواجب مع اى ضيف زى ما متوقع ان شقاوة "هتشلفطهم" بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى.
> 
> ...



*انا هشلفطهم ؟؟ يا ظالم اديك شايف الاسئلة كلها من المنهج و مفيش حاجة غريبة يعنى ! 
يلا عقبالك اما تنورنا يا سامح 
يشرفنا متابعتك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قلبى معاك يا اخويا اللى يقع تحت ايدامراة يقول يا رحمن يا رحيم
> ربنا يسترها اانت وقع فى ايدينا ايدين اتنين وحسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*بتحسبن علينا يا سمير ماشى ليك يوم هتكون مكانه فحاول تحايلنا عشان نكون طيبيين معاك 
منور *


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

*انت وقعت يا شيبرد و محدش سمي عليك 

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *انت وقعت يا شيبرد و محدش سمي عليك
> 
> *



*عقبالك يا كبير :smile01 
منور *


----------



## the shepherd (27 يوليو 2012)

> *شيبرد صديقى اللدود بجد منورنى .. مبسوطة جدًا انى هتناقش معاك على الهوا كدة و بكتب الاسئلة و انا متأكدة انى هستمتع بالاجابات .. و هبدأ بأسئلة خفيفة و عامة و الشخصية هتبقى بعدين :t23:*




*شقاوة مش عارف ليه حاسس اننا هنخسر بعض علي نهاية استضافتي " لما دي البداية و لسه بتسخني امال بعد كدة هتعملي فيا اية بالظبط "*



> *1. اول ما بتسمع كلمة مرأة بيجى فى خيالك ايه ؟*


 
*هو انا مفركتش قبل كدة بصراحة " انا مش عرف الاسئلة دي جايبنها منين " *
*بس اخدت بالي " بسبب سؤالك " ان بيجي في بالي زي عملية upgrading للانسان ليكتمل و يصل صورته النهائية . *
*فهي تجعلني اذهب بفكري الي كل ما ينقصني و احتاج اليه .*



> *2. اوصف دور المرأة من وجهة نظرك *


 
*المرأة هي من يضفي الطعم و اللون و الرائحة لحياة كل رجل . *
*فهي امه التي سهرت علي رعايته و اخته التي اعطته اول دروسه حول معني الرجولة . *
*و صديقته التي تدفعه نحو الافضل و شريكه حياته التي تتوجه ملكاً علي العالم .*



> *3. ارسم بالكلمات وصف حواء ( اصل النساء كلهم ) متخيلها *
> *كانت شكلها ايه بتتعامل ازاى ؟*


 
*مختلفة . فلم تكن نظرتها لنفسها قد تشوهت بعد . *
*لم تعرف بعد معني ان تكون " مخلوق درجة ثانية " كما يحدث الان .*
*لذلك لم تستحي من انوثتها او تحاول اخفائها و وضع قيود عليها , *
*بل كانت النبع و الحقل الذي سهرت عليه دوماً ترعاه ليقتات منه ادم فلا يجوع لاخر سواها . *

*



			4. ايه رأيك فى مطالبة المرأة بالمساواة ؟ و ايه حدودها ( لو فيه حدود ) ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*دة بيتوقف علي نقطة " المساواة في اية بالظبط " *
*يعني انا بشوف ان الطبيعي ان كل ما يحل للرجل يحل ايضاً للمرأة .*
*و لكن رايي الشخصي *
*و ان كان يحل لها كل ما يحل للرجل لكن لكل منهم مهامة التي خُلق من اجلها . *
*فالرجل خلق يتعب من اجل المرأة ولكن اعطاه الله ان يكون في تعبه لاجلها راحته و رضاه . *
*ولكن نجد المرأة تنظر للامر بطريقة مختلفة ,*
*فهي تري فيما يريد الرجل ان يقوم به من اجلها ضعف و عجز و عدم مساواة لها . *
*رافضة ن تتقبل انه الاقوي بدنياً و الاكثر قدره علي التعامل مع الضغوط . و انها الاكثر حناناً و عطفاً الاصلح لتربية الابناء . *
*و تتمني لو تذهب هي للعمل و يظل هو بجانب الابناء في المنزل فقط لتثبت انها " رجل " *
*اليست تلك هي المساواة التي تتحدثين عنها ام اخطأت انا في فهمي ؟*

*



			5. ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟ و هل البنات حاليا مفتقدينها ام لا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الانوثة لا يمكن اختزالها في بضع كلمات .*
*فهي روح تلتصق به شخص اي امرأة فيترك لمسته الساحرة عليها .*
*نري الانوثة في جمال الطبيعة و صفاء السماء و عذوبة المياة و رقة النسيم و اطلالة القمر . *
*فلعل الله خلق الطبيعة انثي لندرك منها اننا مهما تعلمنا عنها سنظل اطفال امامها لا نستطيع ادراك جميع اسرارها .*



> *6. أجمل ميزة فى بنات حوا ايه هى ؟*


 
*انها نبع العاطفة الذي يروي منه الرجل ظمأة .*
*و لا اقلل بذلك من قدرات المرأة العقلية او احاول اختزالها الي عاطفة مجردة .*
*و لكن ما يحتاجة الرجل بالاكثر هو قلب يحتويه لا لعقل يتناقش معه . *
*فاليوم نعلم جميعاً ان العلم قدم لنا الذكاء الصناعي في صورة المختلفة *
*و لكنه لم يستطيع ان يقدم لنا مشاعر و عواطف صناعية .*

*



			7. اسوء ما فى بنات حوا ايه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*استحائهم من انوثتهم و عملها علي طمس كل معالمها . *
*و ان كان للمجمتع الدور الاكبر في تنفيذ في تلك الجريمة *
*لكن لا يمكننا ان ننكر انها شاكرته في ذلك الجرم .*



> *8. اكتر اسم بناتى بتحبه ؟ واكتر اسم بناتى غريب سمعته ؟*


 
*مممممممممم لا مش بيفرق معايا الاسماء قد ما بيفرق معايا المضمون . *
*يعني اياً كان الاسم ما مدي تأثيره علي شخص الاخر ؟؟ *
*بس للصراحة انا لما بفكر في النقطة دي بيجذبني اسم " ايفا = حواء " و دة بسبب معناه " ام كل حي " *
*اما الاسم الغريب فنشكر الرب مفيش اسم طبيعي الايام دي *

*



			9. اكتر مطربة و ممثلة او حتى مذيعة متابعها و بتحبها ؟:mus25:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هما كتير قوي بصراحة بس هكتفي ب*
*keira knightley*
*angelina jolie*
*celine dion*



> *10. اكتر شخصية سياسية حالية او تاريخية بتعتبرها رمز للمرأة القوية ؟*


 
*الملكة استير *


*11






			. شوية صفات يقال انها منتشرة بين بنات حوا هذكرهملك و انت تقولى فى وجهة نظرك موجودين فعلا ولالا ؟ ( تيك كير دة فخ :yahoo: و البنات متابعة )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ربنا يسامحك يا ......*

*كثرة الكلام ( الرغى ) : نو *
*الدهاء : يس *
*التفاهة : يس*
*الاهمال : يس*
*التناقض : يس*
*الغموض غير المبرر : يس*
*الكذب : نو*

*و طبعاً انا مش بقصد الكل و لكن الاغلبية السائدة .*
*و لكن علي المستوي الشخصي فهو يختلف من انثي لاخري *

*



دى بداية صغننة عشان نتعرف على فكرك بشكل عام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اية دة و انا الي كنت فاكر اني خلصت و اخدت برآئة و هتشوفوا حد تاي تفتروا عليه 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *لذلك لم تستحي من انوثتها او تحاول اخفائها و وضع قيود عليها , *
> *استحائهم من انوثتهم و عملها علي طمس كل معالمها . *


*سيدى ياسيدى ...*
*غيرت وجهة نظرى فيك تماماً ...إنت ذواقة *
*ليك مستقبل مع ( نون النسوة ) ياشيبرد *


----------



## the shepherd (27 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سيدى ياسيدى ...*
> *غيرت وجهة نظرى فيك تماماً ...إنت ذواقة *
> *ليك مستقبل مع ( نون النسوة ) ياشيبرد *


 

ميرسي يا عبود
انا برضة كنت عشمان في نفسي بس صدقني انا فقدت فيا الامل اصلاً مع اللغة العربية و خصوصاً نون النسوة دي


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

*بدايه موفقه يا شيبرد ..*
*اتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك دائماً*
*وانتظرنى غداً *
*
فى مواقف ... وتحليل ... 
"لـــــو**"*​


----------



## the shepherd (28 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بدايه موفقه يا شيبرد ..*​
> *اتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك دائماً*
> *وانتظرنى غداً *​
> *فى مواقف ... وتحليل ... *​
> ...




ميرسي يا وايت 
انا غالباً هقدم طلب اني اشتغل يوم سبت و ابطل اخده اجازة
 " مش غداً السبت برضة " 
  

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

وقال شقاوه تقولي ادعيله 
وصليله:yaka:
ادعي واصلي ايه بس ...
ماجاوب اهو وتمام كمان :a82:
دا شكلي كدا هدعيليك انتي ووايت ههههههه
 لما نشوف باقي الاسئله :smil12:
​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ميرسي يا وايت
> انا غالباً هقدم طلب اني اشتغل يوم سبت و ابطل اخده اجازة
> " مش غداً السبت برضة "
> 
> [/RIGHT]


*
**وماله ... يعنى هتبات فى الشغل مثلاً :smile01*
*لما ترجع تجاوب *
*وبعدين صدقنى اسئلتى سهله :t23:*
*ومن جوا المقرر زى شقاوه كدة بالظبط *
*دة انت ضيفنا يا شيبرد ولازم نريحك :boxing:*
​ 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وقال شقاوه تقولي ادعيله
> وصليله:yaka:
> ادعي واصلي ايه بس ...
> ماجاوب اهو وتمام كمان :a82:
> ...


*

**يعنى يرضيك مثلاً من اول سؤال فى اول مقابله *
*لموضوع لسه بيقول يا هااااااادى*
*نجيب اسئله من برا المقرر ... :t39:*
*دى استراتيجيه .. :act23:
وبعدين متسخنيش شقاوووه ... دول صحاب *
​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

*** لــــــــو **
*​
*فى متابعه لمرحلة الاسئله العامه والبسيطه عشان **نقدر نقرا افكارك 
بوضوح :lightbulb: هعطيك (11) موقف وقولى **رد فعلك فيهم هيكون ايه leasantr:*


*1) لو ... بنت بتعتبرها اختك .. جت اعترفتلك انها بتحبك .. ومتقدرش تعيش من غيرك ؟؟؟* 

*2) لو.... حبيت بنت .. واكتشفت مؤخراً انها معجبه بشخص من طرف واحد ... ؟؟؟*

*3) لو ... اصبحت مديرتك امرآه ؟؟؟*

*4) لو ... اصبحت رئيسة الجمهوريه امرآه ؟؟؟*

*5) لو ...  شديت مع فتاه ... فى العمل او الكليه او الشارع ... وضربتك بالقلم .... ؟؟؟ *

*6) لو ... اصدقائك عملوا بارتى ... وعزموك ... ولما رحت اكتشفت انهم هناك 
لشرب المخدرات ؟؟؟*

*7) لو ... والدك ... جه يوم وقالك انا جبتلك عروسه ... واعمل حسابك اننا هنروح نقابلها ... ودى تبقى بنت صديق عمره - ركز الرفض معناه الحرمان من الميراث**:smile02** - ؟؟؟*

*8) لو دخلت علاقه عاطفيه ... واكتشفت بالصدفه انها "بتخونك" ؟؟؟*

*9) لو حبيت بنت واقتنعت بيها واعترفتلك انها تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب فى الصغر ؟؟؟*

*10) لو دخلت شاطئ واكتشفت انه "للعراه" ؟؟؟*

*11) لو شفت بنت فى الشارع بيتم التحرش بيها بشكل مهين ؟؟؟*

*اتركك مع شقاوه :hlp:*
*حلوه المراجيح دى
:99:*​


----------



## girgis2 (28 يوليو 2012)

*
أنتوا بتجيبوا أفكار الأسئلة دي كلها من فين ؟!*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*فكره جميله وجديده
ومتاااابع بأستمرار
تحياتي لكم​*


----------



## the shepherd (28 يوليو 2012)

> *فى متابعه لمرحلة الاسئله العامه والبسيطه عشان نقدر نقرا افكارك *
> *بوضوح :lightbulb: هعطيك (11) موقف وقولى رد فعلك فيهم هيكون ايه leasantr:*


 
*بجد مفيش مشكلة لو خدعتوني و مقولتوش المقدمة المخيفة دي*
*و حسستوني ان مفيش" اصعب " ممكن يجي *
*بس انت طيبة يا وايت مقلتيش " لو " و " لماذا " *

*



1) لو ... بنت بتعتبرها اختك .. جت اعترفتلك انها بتحبك .. ومتقدرش تعيش من غيرك ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هو موقف حساس قوي بصراحة . بصي اكيد هعترفلها بالحقيقية و اني بعتبرها اختي *
*بس في نفس الوقت هحاول اخفف عمق الجرح علي قد ما اقدر .*
*يعني محسسهاش انها اقل من اني اعجب بيها او اني بطمح لما هو افضل *
*و لكن للاسف علي الرغم من كونها انسانة رائعة الا ان مشاعري تجاهها محصورة في حدود الاخوة .*
*لانها في كل الاحوال هتتجرح فاقل ما يمكن عمله ان يكون جرح نظيف من السهل مداواته .*

*



2) لو.... حبيت بنت .. واكتشفت مؤخراً انها معجبه بشخص من طرف واحد ... ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الماضي يمكن التغاضي عنه بسهولة لان للجميع ماضيهم الذين يأملون ان ينالوا عنه الغفران . *
*لكن لو ان الاعجاب مازال قائم فلا مكان لها في حياتي . فهي لا تمتلك نفسها لتشاركني اياها . فهي ملك لاخر .*
*و انا عارف ان نقطة اعجاب من طرف واحد دة فخ *
*علشان تقولوا و ليه ميساعدهاش تتخطي الاخر مدام هو مش معجب بيها*
*و المفروض لو بيحبها يقف جنبها و يعمل كل الي يقدر عليه علشان يوصلها . *
*بس دة الواقع و موقفي الشخصي , لا اجد مشكلة في الارتباط بمن كان لها حبيب و لكن كيف ارتبط بمن تحب غيري ؟؟*

*



3) لو ... اصبحت مديرتك امرآه ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*دة يتوقف علي نقطتين *
*اولاً : حلوة و لا لا *
*ثانياً : مدي نضجها الاجتماعي المتعلق بالحدود في مجال العمل*
*بس بيني و بينك لو حلوة و مش بتاعة مشاكل كدة و غلاسة *
*هحب الشغل *



> *4) لو ... اصبحت رئيسة الجمهوريه امرآه ؟؟؟*


 
*اكيد مش هحتك بيها فمش لازم تبقي حلوة يعني  *
*معتقدش ان في اي مشكلة اياً كان شخصه ما يهم هو كفاءتة للمنصب *
*علشان كدة انا دايما بقول مش فارقة مين هيمسك البلد مسلم مسيحي بوذي رجل امرأة فما يهم حقاً هو كفاءتة كما سبق و قلت*

*



5) لو ... شديت مع فتاه ... فى العمل او الكليه او الشارع ... وضربتك بالقلم .... ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*هو انا في العادي مش بشد مع الشباب يبقي هشد مع الشبات . يعني المرات الي حصلت تتعد علي صوابع الايد الواحدة *
*و معتقدش اني ممكن اوصل بنت للحالة الي ممكن فيها تعمل كدة , لكن لو حصل معتقدش ان رد فعلي هيبقي جسماني .*
*اعتقد هديها كلمتين كويسين عن مدي الفارق الاخلاقي بين*
*رجولتي الي انا متمسك بيها و تمنعني من اني اردلها القلم و انوثتها الي تخلت عنها لما رفعت اديها عليا .*

*



6) لو ... اصدقائك عملوا بارتى ... وعزموك ... ولما رحت اكتشفت انهم هناك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *لشرب المخدرات ؟؟؟*


 
*اولاً انا بختار صحابي و معتقدش اني بسئ الاختيار للدرجة الي يطلعوا فيها بتوع مخدرات و الكلام دة *
*بس بصي هو بصراحة بصراحة المخدرات بقيت في كل حتة دلوقت . *
*يعني في حياة الطبقة العريضة من الشعب دي حاجة عادية جداً و خصوصا في المناسبات .*
*فانا لما كنت اصغر شوية كان عادي ممكن اتواجد في مكان " فرح مثلاً "و الحاجات دي متواجدة و انا اكيد قاعد مشاهد لا مشترك *
*بس لما كبرت و نضجت شوية اكتشفت ان حتي التواجد السلبي لا يليق*
*فالمزومور بيقول " و في مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس " فبقيت بعتذر عن اي حاجة مشكوك فيها *



*



7) لو ... والدك ... جه يوم وقالك انا جبتلك عروسه ... واعمل حسابك اننا هنروح نقابلها ... ودى تبقى بنت صديق عمره - ركز الرفض معناه الحرمان من الميراث:smile02 - ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ههههههههههههههههه الواضح انك عارفة والدي  *
*هو عملها مرة معايا بس هزار . قالي " سين " من البنات كويسة قووووووووي و فضل يشكر فيها للصبح و قالي اية رأيك .*
*فانا قلتله قلي بصراحة يا حج و متخبيش عليا : هي عجباك ؟ قال اة . قلتله علي بركة الله نخطبهالك يا حج لو الحجة مش ممانعة *
*بس و وضحتله ان كل واحد بيرتبط بالي هو يعجب بيها مش بالي ابوه و امه بيعجبوا بيه لاني ببساطة انا الي هتجوز مش هما . *
*و انا و ابويا مش واحد و لو كنت من صلبه بعض فتكفيرنا و احتياجاتنا تظل مختلفة *

*بس هو فضل يشتم فيا بقي و يقولي ملكش في الخير و الكلام دة " هزار برضة " و قلتله سبنالك الخير احنا ملناش نصيب فيه *
*فنشكر ربنا اهلي متفهمين جداً هما اة نفسهم يفرحوا بيا بس مش بيتخطوا حدودهم *
*و بصراحة انا مش بسمح لحد يتخطي حدودة حتي لو اهلي و دة علشان انا بحبهم بجد و عايز علاقتي بيهم تفضل صحية*



*



8) لو دخلت علاقه عاطفيه ... واكتشفت بالصدفه انها "بتخونك" ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ان جيتي علي الوتر الحساس الي هيكشف حقيقتي المرة . هو اولاً لازم اروضح ان مستحييييييييييييل اتخان " شوفتي التواضع " *
*ان جيتي للجد بقي الي بيخون دة احياناً بيبقي عنده احتياجات غير مشبعه من الطرف الاخر فبيلجأ لاخرين لاشباعها .*
*و دة طبعاً مش مبرر و مش الحالة العامة في ناس بتخون لانها " سوري " مريضة نفسياً " و بتعشق هذا النوع من العلاقات *
*لكن لو فعلاً حصل معايا كدة " و دة صعب زي ما انا قلت  " العادي يعني و الطبيعي هتبقي نهاية العلاقة . *
*بدون اي مبررات او اعتزارات او محاولات ستكون نقطة النهاية لاخر فصول قصتنا معاً .*

*



9) لو حبيت بنت واقتنعت بيها واعترفتلك انها تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب فى الصغر ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الواضح انكم فعلاً مصرين تشوهوا صورتي *
*هو لو انا عارف من الاول اعتقد ان صعب اعجب بيها اعجاب الارتباط . و انا هكون صريح و بعتزر لكل الي هجرح مشاعرة البريئة لما يقري كلامي *
*مشكلة الاسائة الجنسية دي صعبة جداً و بتسبب جرح اعمق من ان يشفي و ان شفي يحتاج الي الكثير جداً من الوقت و الجهد . *
*و هي حساسة جداً للطرفين الرجل او المرأة . و بصراحة الرجالة عموماً بيخافوا من فكرة الارتباط بأمرأة ليها خبرة جنسية سابقة *
*و خصوصاً لو كانت خبرة سلبية " اغتصاب " لان صورة الجنس تشوهت لديها و دة بيأدي في معظم الاوقات لرفض المرأة فكرة الجنس بصورة تامة و مطلقة *
*و الجنس هو احد اركان الزواج الصحي المشبع لذلك من الطبيعي ان يهرب معظم الرجال من تلك المجازفات الغير مضمونة العواقب .*
*فلماذا يرتبط بأنسانة لديها مشكلة كبيرة جداً في احد اهم مظاهر الزواج لديه " دة واقع و منقدرش ننكره الرجال بيهتموا بالجنس و بصورة اكبر بكتير من النساء " *
*طبعاً دي الحالة العامة و ميمنعش ان في رجالة عندهم استعداد يرتبطوا و يشاركوا في الجهد المطلوب لشفاء جرح الاخر*
*و عن نفسي فانا مش عارف بصراحة هل هبقي واحد منهم و عندي تلك الجرأة و الشجاعة من اجل الحب ام سأنضم للطائفة الاغلبية *




> *10) لو دخلت شاطئ واكتشفت انه "للعراه" ؟؟؟*


 
*هههههههههههههههه نو كومنت بجد *
*هو انا نشكر ربنا عموماً مش بحب البحر قوي , بس لو دة حصل فعلاً هتكسفلهم و هتكسف لنفسي و الطبيعي يعني هغادر الشاطئ*



> *11) لو شفت بنت فى الشارع بيتم التحرش بيها بشكل مهين ؟؟؟*




*اعتقد ان السؤال دة ملهوش غير اجابة واحدة *
*انا فعلاً بتضايق جداً من تلك المظاهر الي فعلاً غير ادمية . بحسهم فقدوا انسانياتهم لما سمحوا لنفسهم يعملوا كدة*
*و بجد نفسي الي يتمسك بيتحرش يطبقوا عليه عقوبة القتل لانه فعلاً بيقتلها نفسياً و معنوياً بافعالة المشينة دي*



> *اتركك مع شقاوه :hlp:*
> *حلوه المراجيح دى*
> *:99:*




*انا عايز بس افكرك بالقول الكتابي بأنه *
*" لا رحمة لمن لم يستعمل الرحمة "*


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أنتوا بتجيبوا أفكار الأسئلة دي كلها من فين ؟!*​


*هههههههههههه*
*هو دة ما يسموه بأبداع حواء ..*
*واكيد لك نصيب فيه *
​ 


MIKEL MIK قال:


> *فكره جميله وجديده
> ومتاااابع بأستمرار
> تحياتي لكم​*


*تشرفنا متابعتك ... ولك يوم  
منور :t23:
*​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *بجد مفيش مشكلة لو خدعتوني و مقولتوش المقدمة المخيفة دي*
> *و حسستوني ان مفيش" اصعب " ممكن يجي *
> *بس انت طيبة يا وايت مقلتيش " لو " و " لماذا " *


*لالا ... فعلاً اول لقائين بيبقى مجرد قراية افكار .... 
هنقول لماذا وليه وواى وايه فين وامتى وكيف .... 
لسه فى اربع مرات كمان*
*ماتستعجلش :bud:*
​ 



> *انا عايز بس افكرك بالقول الكتابي بأنه *
> *" لا رحمة لمن لم يستعمل الرحمة "*


*معلش .... هانت *
*فات 22 وباقى 44* :mus13:
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2012)

متابعين وربنا يسترها على اولاد ادم الغلابة


----------



## the shepherd (28 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لالا ... فعلاً اول لقائين بيبقى مجرد قراية افكار .... *
> *هنقول لماذا وليه وواى وايه فين وامتى وكيف .... *
> *لسه فى اربع مرات كمان*
> *ماتستعجلش :bud:*​
> ...


 

قراية افكار اية بس حرام عليكم 
انا مش متخيل اكتر من كدة ممكن تعملوا فيا اية 

انا حاسس ان انا الي هخلص قبل ما مدة العقوبة تنتهي


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

بجد اسئله تحفه ومميزه وجديده
بحيكم علي الفكره يابنات والاسئله


شيبرد وقعت في يد من لا يرحم


بجد بدعيلك ربنا يقويك علي اللي جاي


ومتابعه اكيد


----------



## the shepherd (28 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> شيبرد وقعت في يد من لا يرحم
> 
> 
> بجد بدعيلك ربنا يقويك علي اللي جاي


 
ادعي من قلبك يا نيفين و لو ممكن اتعبك معايا و توصيهم عليا شوية احسن البداية مكنتش مبشرة خالص


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ادعي من قلبك يا نيفين و لو ممكن اتعبك معايا و توصيهم عليا شوية احسن البداية مكنتش مبشرة خالص




صدقني بدعي من قلبي :smile01

اوصي مين يابني
دي ناس ما بتصدق الضحيه تقع تحت ايديها ومش ترحمها :act23:

ربنا يعينك


----------



## bob (28 يوليو 2012)

*ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء
*


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> متابعين وربنا يسترها على اولاد ادم الغلابة


*تابع .. تابع .. تابع*
*عشان هييجى يوم وتتابع انت كمان :smile01*
*منور يا سمير *
​ 


the shepherd قال:


> قراية افكار اية بس حرام عليكم
> انا مش متخيل اكتر من كدة ممكن تعملوا فيا اية
> 
> انا حاسس ان انا الي هخلص قبل ما مدة العقوبة تنتهي


*
**لالا ... شد حيلك ... معروف ان ادم عنده طاقات*
*واحنا عايزين نطلعها كلها ... عشان منسبش فى نفسك حاجة :smile01*​ 


+Nevena+ قال:


> بجد اسئله تحفه ومميزه وجديده
> بحيكم علي الفكره يابنات والاسئله
> شيبرد وقعت في يد من لا يرحم
> بجد بدعيلك ربنا يقويك علي اللي جاي
> ومتابعه اكيد


*على فكره يا نيفو حبيبتى*
*لو فى سؤال عبر كدة بس فى دماغك :act19:*
*قولى ماتتكسفيش*
*شيبرد شيك اوى ... ومش هيكسف حد :smile01*
​ *منوره يا عثل *



bob قال:


> *ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء
> *


*افضلوا انتوا ادعوا وحسبنوا واعملوا ... لحد ما يحصل زلزال والموضوع يقع *....

*اهى شقاوه اختفت .... تفتكروا دى عمليه جهاديه من اخوتنا بنى ادم اللى فى المنتدى ؟؟؟ :bud:*​ *
**منور يا بوب باشا* :t23:​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا ينصرنا وتبقو كمان ضحية تحت ايدينا يا اعداء الرجالة
تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر
الى النفس الاخير
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> *
> ​ *يعنى يرضيك مثلاً من اول سؤال فى اول مقابله *
> *لموضوع لسه بيقول يا هااااااادى*
> ...



هههههههههههههه
لالا مش يرضيني 
انا واثقه فيكوا خلاص :new8:
يالهوووي صحاب 
خلاص خلاص احنا مش هنسخنها
هنولعها بس هههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*نأسف على التأخير و ربنا يسامحه اللى دعى عليا و طلعت دعوته مستجابة .. امانة عليكو انا واحدة غلبانة و صحتها على أدها بلاش الدعاوى اللى بتوصل السما على طول دى :vava: 

احنا اسفين يا شيبرد خلاص خلاص مش هعملك حاجة تانى :94:

10 دقايق و الأسئلة الجديدة تنزل* :smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*استمتعت بأجاباتك زى ما توقعت رائع يا شيبرد بجد  و أسئلة وايت كانت صريحة و واضحة و شابوه على ردودك عارفاك فى الحق لا تخشى لومة لائم :smile02 و لنستكمل ما قد بدأناه بكام سؤال شخصى على خفيف خالص اهو لسة مدخلتش اوى :t25:

1. عدد بنات حوا فى حياتك كام ( بمعنى انك تجمع والدتك و لو فيه اخوات بنات و لو فيه صديقات مقربات و لو فيه جيرل فريند و لو فيه زمايل او مديرة او اى امرأة بتتعامل معاها بصورة مستمرة ) عايزة رقم صحيح ها ( مفيناش من نص ولا ربع )

نبدأ بتفصيلهم بقا :gy0000::

2. علاقتك بوالدتك شكلها ايه ؟ الابن الطيب المطيع ولا الولد الشقى المشاغب اللى مطلع عينها ؟
3. عندك اخوات بنات ؟ و لو عندك بتعاملها ازاى ؟ الاخ اللى مالهوش علاقة بحاجة ولا صديقها ؟
4. هل فيه بنوتة محظوظة بتحبها دلوقتى ؟؟ و لو فيه هى عارفة ولالا ؟؟
5. هل تؤمن بصداقة البنات ؟ و شايفها افضل ولا اسوء  من صداقة الشباب ؟ و مين اقرب صديقة ليك حاليًا لو فيه ؟
6. اوصف اجمل بنوتة فى نظرك و لو مش عارف توصف ممكن تستعين بالصور
7. ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى البنت قبل ما تكلمها ؟ و بعد ما تكلمها ؟
8. هل فيه خطوط حمرا لاى بنت فى حياتك ؟ و ايه الخطوط دى اللى لا يمكن بنت تتعداها معاك ؟
9. هل بتتحرج من البنات ( بتتكسف يعنى ) ولا جرئ معاهم ؟ و حدود جرائتك ايه ؟
10.  لو كنت انت فى يوم بنوتة  :t23:.. كانت هيبقى اسلوبك و شخصيتك شكلهم ايه ؟ يعنى كنت هتتدلع ولا لا .. كنت هتهتم بشكلك و شعرك و وزنك و غيره و لالا ؟؟ طبعا ساعتها هتكون فاهم الشباب بيحبو ايه و على الاساس دة هتتعامل عشان كدة بسألك يمكن ناخد منك نصيحة 
11. تفتكر رأى البنات فيك ايه ؟؟ ( اعتمادًا على حاجة قالتهلك بنت بلاش خيالك يوسع و فضيلة - الاتضاع اللى انا عارفاها - تاخدك ) 

منتظرة ردودك و امانة عليك من غير دعاوى كفاية اللى حصلى :vava: و باقى الاسئلة مع وايت و فاضلك معايا مرحلة واحدة بس 


*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

*اللهى يكون فى عونك يا اخويايا من اختك شقاوة*
*اهو على الال اعختك وايت ارحم*
*روح يا اخوايا الهى يبعد عنك شقاوة*
*ووايت وبى الخاص شقاوة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يوليو 2012)

> *استمتعت بأجاباتك زى ما توقعت رائع يا شيبرد بجد  و أسئلة وايت كانت صريحة و واضحة و شابوه على ردودك عارفاك فى الحق لا تخشى لومة لائم :smile02 و لنستكمل ما قد بدأناه بكام سؤال شخصى على خفيف خالص اهو لسة مدخلتش اوى :t25: *




كشفت راسي و دعيت عليكم انتم الاتنين , دة مكنش اتفاقنا يا ظلمة 



> *1. عدد بنات حوا فى حياتك كام ( بمعنى انك تجمع والدتك و لو فيه اخوات بنات و لو فيه صديقات مقربات و لو فيه جيرل فريند و لو فيه زمايل او مديرة او اى امرأة بتتعامل معاها بصورة مستمرة ) عايزة رقم صحيح ها ( مفيناش من نص ولا ربع )*


 
هو لحد فترة قريبة كدة كانت الاغلبية العظمي لعلاقاتي من الجنس الاخر و لكن 
نشكر ربنا - علي كل حال و من اجل كل حال و في كل حال - انا سافرت قريب و حالياً كل الاناث الي كنت اعرفهم تم اختزالهم الي عدد 2 سكرتيرة 
واحدة قد الحجة والدتي و التانية اكبر مني بشوية كويسين " و علي فكرة انا شغلي معظم الوقت برة المكتب " 
و بقية العلاقات الحالية الكترونية بعيد عنك و قليلة قوي 



> *2. علاقتك بوالدتك شكلها ايه ؟ الابن الطيب المطيع ولا الولد الشقى المشاغب اللى مطلع عينها ؟*


 
قبل الجيش كنت التاني , لما دخلت الجيش - و اتربيت و عرفت ان الله حق - بقيت الاول نشكر ربنا 



> *3. عندك اخوات بنات ؟ و لو عندك بتعاملها ازاى ؟ الاخ اللى مالهوش علاقة بحاجة ولا صديقها ؟*


 
اة عندي اخت واحدة اصغر مني . هو الجيش بصراحة غير فيا كتير  
حالياً انا مدلعها دلع الدنيا و الاخري لدرجة انهم في البيت بيقولولي هتبوظها بدلعك دة 
و نشكر ربنا علاقتنا حلوة قوي و بتحكيلي علي معظم مشاكلها و دة اكيد ميمنعش ان لكل فتاة اسرارها 
فانا مش هقول عارف كل حاجة بس علي الاقل الي المفروض اعرفه و الي هي حابه تشاركني بيه 



> *4. هل فيه بنوتة محظوظة بتحبها دلوقتى ؟؟ و لو فيه هى عارفة ولالا ؟؟*


 
بذمتك لو عندي كانت سمحت اني اشارك في حوار اتنين بنات هما الي بيستضفوني فيه 
لو عندك عروسة متتردديش و قوليلي علشان احتمال افكر في الموضوع بس قدام شويتين مش دلوقت 
و المفروض حضرتك تبقي محددة في سؤالك و تحددي نوعية الحب .
ما انا بحب ماما و اختي و زميلاتي و صديقاتي و تقريباً كل البنات الي اعرفهم .
بس انت بتسألي عن حب مختلف و انا كان ممكن اديك اجابة عايمة لسؤال عايم 

*



اوصف اجمل بنوتة فى نظرك و لو مش عارف توصف ممكن تستعين بالصور

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بصي هو انا كان نفسي استعين بالصور بس للاسف الجهاز الي انا بتكلم من عليه حالياً معلهوش عدة الشغل " الفوتوشوب " 
فانا بعد اذنك هكتفي بأسماء و انت بقي دورلهم علي صور 

Liv Tyler
milla jovovich
emma watson
Lucy Liu
Keira Knightley
angelina jolie​ 
و متنسيش تقوليلي رأيك في ذوقي ​ 
*



ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى البنت قبل ما تكلمها ؟ و بعد ما تكلمها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ممممممممممممم دة فخ انا عارف . بس انا بايع القضية و هجاوب .
اكيد الي متكلمتش لسه معاها الي هيلفت انتباهي هو مظهرها .
ازاي بتتحرك و ازاي بتتكلم و بتبتسم و بتكشر ازاي بتتعامل مع الناس .
بعد ما اتكلم معاها بقي يبتدي الجد اركز بقي ابتسامتها حلوة و لا لا , صوت ضحكتها , 
لما بتكشر بتقطع القلب و لا بتسد النفس لما بتدلع بتكرهني في نفسي و لا بتخليني هتكفي علي وشي . التفاصيل دي بقي 
بجد انا مش عارف اية الفضايح الي انا بكتبها دي بس يلا اول و اخر مرة فمش هحرمكم من حاجة  

بصي بجد يعني المظهر هو الي بيشد في البداية و دة الي بيدفع الواحد انه يحاول يتعرف علي الي قدامه .
هل هو مبني جميل من الخارج و الداخل ؟ ام مجرد واجهه بلا اي عمق ؟ 




> *8. هل فيه خطوط حمرا لاى بنت فى حياتك ؟ و ايه الخطوط دى اللى لا يمكن بنت تتعداها معاك ؟*


 
عرفي الخطوط الحمراء 
الحدود جزء من اي شخص و بتختلف حدودي مع الاشخاص باختلاف نوعية و عمق العلاقة 
اكيد حدودي مع اختي غير مع زميلتي غير ما صديقتي غير مع حبيبتي " الخيالية " 
لكن يبقي الخط الاحمر الوحيد ان يتم قبولي كما انا . 




> هل بتتحرج من البنات ( بتتكسف يعنى ) ولا جرئ معاهم ؟ و حدود جرائتك ايه


 
فضايح فضايح . 
انا في العادي بتعامل في الحدود الي بيحطها الي قدامي .
يعني اي بنت بتدي للاخر مساحة يتعامل معاها فيها و لن تسمح له ان يتخطاها . 
انا بقي بحاول ابقي في منطقة الامان و مقربش خالص للحدود الي حاسسها او حتي اجاذف بالتقدم للامام لاكتشافها .
و دة برضة مش معناه اني بتعامل في كامل النطاق المسموح ليا بيه . 
يعني كمثال للتوضيح في بنات ممكن يهزروا معايا بأديهم و غالباً الي بتهزر بأديها بتقبل هزار الايد هي كمان .
بس مش معني كدة اني حتي لو سمحتلها تهزر معايا باديها ههزر زيها انا كمان .
اتمني تكون فكرتي وضحت و اتمني ميكنش حد خد باله اني ممكن اسمح لحد اصلا يهزر معايا بايده 

اما عن كوني جرئ و لا بتمسف فانا من الاخرببقي جرئ معظم الوقت علشان اداري الكسوف  

*



. لو كنت انت فى يوم بنوتة :t23:.. كانت هيبقى اسلوبك و شخصيتك شكلهم ايه ؟ يعنى كنت هتتدلع ولا لا .. كنت هتهتم بشكلك و شعرك و وزنك و غيره و لالا ؟؟ طبعا ساعتها هتكون فاهم الشباب بيحبو ايه و على الاساس دة هتتعامل عشان كدة بسألك يمكن ناخد منك نصيحة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بصي دي بتعتبر في شرع الشباب جريمة . انك تفكر لو كنت بنت دي حاجة غير مشروعة بالنسبة للولاد .
دة اغلبية البنات بتحسد الولاد علي كل الامتيازات الي بينالها الولد في مجتمعنا العظيم . 
بس انا هقولك حاجة كويسة قوي ,
انا ولد و مع ذلك بهتم بأكلي و بوزني و شعري و لبسي و مظهري عموماً و مدلع نفسي اخر دلع .
فدي ملهاش دعوة بأنت ولد و لا بنت ,
دي ليها دعوة انت شايف ان نفسك غالية و مهمة و تستاهل انك تعملها كل دة علشانها قبل ما يكون علشان اي حد و لا لا . 

*



 تفتكر رأى البنات فيك ايه ؟؟ ( اعتمادًا على حاجة قالتهلك بنت بلاش خيالك يوسع و فضيلة - الاتضاع اللى انا عارفاها - تاخدك ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*انا مش بفتكر . عندك البنات اسأليهم   
الاراء الي بتتقالي - سوري - بتتقال علشان انا اعرفها مش علشان الناس تعرفها 
و انت عارفة ان الحاجات دي بتبقي اكيد حساسة شوية حتي بين الصحاب سواء ان بنت تنتقد صديق او تمدح فيه .
لكن الي ممكن اقوله ان اياً كان رايي الاخرين ما يهم حقاً هو رأيك الشخصي .
يعني لو الناس كلها شافته حلو و انت شيفاه وحش هل هيفرق معاك راي الناس و لا هتتمسكي برأيك و مؤمنة بيه ؟ 
و انا مبنكرش هنا اهمية رأي الاخر لنفس الشخص الي بتكلم عنه و لكن انا بتكلم علي اولويات .
اتمني تكون الصورة وضحت



> *منتظرة ردودك و امانة عليك من غير دعاوى كفاية اللى حصلى :vava: و باقى الاسئلة مع وايت و فاضلك معايا مرحلة واحدة بس *


 
لا لا مينفعش كله يبقي دعاوي و شتيمه لازم يبقي في اكشن شوية 
يا خوفي يا شقاوة انتم شكلك مراهنين بعض مين هيفتري عليا اكتر


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*مش عارفه ليه قلبى حاسس*
*اننا هنتشطب بنفس الخط بعد اللقاء دة*
*يلا ربنا يستر*
*استنانى بليل** فى** :*
*"صارحنى"*​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اللهى يكون فى عونك يا اخويايا من اختك شقاوة*​
> *اهو على الال اعختك وايت ارحم*
> *روح يا اخوايا الهى يبعد عنك شقاوة*
> *ووايت وبى الخاص شقاوة*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​


 

صليلي يا سمير بجد احسن انا خايف علي مستقبلي بعد الي بيخلوني دة 




white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> *مش عارفه ليه قلبى حاسس*
> *اننا هنتشطب بنفس الخط بعد اللقاء دة*
> *يلا ربنا يستر*​
> ...




بجد دي كانت اول تجربة استضافة ليا و بسببكم هتكون الاخيرة
و سوري انا اخدت بالي ان في سؤال وقع مني بس الي حصل بقي نصيبكم 

هو في صراحة اكتر من الي انا بعملها دي ؟؟؟
​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بجد دي كانت اول تجربة استضافة ليا و بسببكم هتكون الاخيرة
> و سوري انا اخدت بالي ان في سؤال وقع مني بس الي حصل بقي نصيبكم
> هو في صراحة اكتر من الي انا بعملها دي ؟؟؟
> [/RIGHT]


*بس تنكر انك مبسوط .... اعترف  :gun:

اها انشالله فيه ... عايزين ندخل فى الجد بقى ... 
والتصريحات والاعترافات والاكشن :vava:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

*على راى الاغنية اللى بتقول
يا وويلك يا ظالم من دعوة المظلوم
صدقنى يا حبيبى دا لكل ظالم يوم
وهيجى يوم نقف انا وانت فية ونسيضف شقواة والاختواييت وننزل عليهم امطاااااااار
اسئلة نخلص القديم والجديد
انا موافق انت موافق ولا اية يا مان انا اهو من الصبح بدعى وواقف جنبك 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع حلوا وفكرته حلوة *
*بس ياريت يطلع في الأخر بأي مصلحة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

كل دهـ كآن هزآر ولسهـ فيهـ جد كمآن ..؟! ههههههـ
مع إنهـ إضطهآد بس أنآ متآبعة بإستمتآع :t23:

*إستمروآ إستمروآ*
^_^


*.،*
​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يوليو 2012)

الي بجد نفسي اعرفه هو ليه الناس شمتانة فيا قوي كدة
 ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الي بجد نفسي اعرفه هو ليه الناس شمتانة فيا قوي كدة
> ​


*لا شتمانة ولا زحلانة
ولا يحزنون
كلنا بندعيلك تقف وتعدى الازمة دى يا كبيررر
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الي بجد نفسي اعرفه هو ليه الناس شمتانة فيا قوي كدة
> ​


ههههههـ
دى مش شمآتة
دآ إستمتآع بأفكآر وأسلوب مميز 

*يعنى إنت آلسبب فى إللى بيحصلكـ :d*



*.،*
​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا شتمانة ولا زحلانة*
> *ولا يحزنون*
> *كلنا بندعيلك تقف وتعدى الازمة دى يا كبيررر*​


 
مش عارف يا سمير من الي بيعملوه فيا انا حاسس انكم بتدعوا عليا مش بتدعولي 




Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ
> 
> دى مش شمآتة
> دآ إستمتآع بأفكآر وأسلوب مميز ​
> ...


 
بتحرجيني بالذوق يا سيكرت 
ميرسي لذوقك 
و شكلي هغير الاسلوب لو هو السبب في الي انا فيه ده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الي بجد نفسي اعرفه هو ليه الناس شمتانة فيا قوي كدة
> ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفة بصراحة :smile02 
واضح الناس كلها هنا بتعزك يا شيبرد :t25:*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> مش عارف يا سمير من الي بيعملوه فيا انا حاسس انكم بتدعوا عليا مش بتدعولي


*  لا صدقنى بدعيلك طيب بالمرة اقولك كمان على خطة حلوة بينى وبينك 
 ههههههههههههه
 اية رايك نعمل موضوع ونستضف الاخت شقاوة والاخت وايت انجل
 اهو على الاقل تخلص حقك منهم
 ههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)

*شيبرد ... مبدأياً انا معجبه جداً بتلقائيتك وصراحتك ووضوحك :flowers:... ودة بيدل على انك شخصيه طيبه جداً  ... ومع ذلك اجاباتك ذكيه جداً ... ولماح ... بتدرك ما بين السطور ... يعنى مفيش ولا فخ نفع معاك ... :a82:*

*اسمحلى نبدأ بأخر جوله من اللقاء التانى تحت عنوان :*

*صارحنــى :nunu0000:*

*1) سبق وكررت كلمة "حلوه" مرتين فى اجاباتك ... بنسبة كام فى الميه من اقتناعك
بالبنت اللى قدامك ... بيشكل "جمالها" .. يعنى الجمال بالنسبالك مهم بنسبة كام فى الميه ..؟؟

2) سبق وقولت ان الانثى ليست مخلوق درجة تانيه .. وفى اجابه اخرى وضحت 
انه غلط فى حق الشاب انه يفكر يبقى "آنثى " .. الا ترى هنا تناقد ... ؟؟

3) سبق واوضحت انك من الرجال التى "لا تُخان" ... غير قابل للخيانه ... ليه ... 
وهل الخيانه عندك ممكن ان تكون مبرره ... ام انه لا عُذر للخائن ؟؟

4) بماذا تفسر موقف ان البنت قبل الزواج مسئوله من ابيها ... وبعد الزواج مسئوله من زوجها ... هل الآنثى غير قادره على ان تُسئل من نفسها ؟؟

5) كيف تبدى أعجابك بفتاه .. يعنى كدة لو شفت **:t25: **بنت "حلوه " 
وحبيت تقولها انت جميله .. شيبرد هيقولها ازاى ؟؟

6) ايه موقفك من ان يصبح التجنيد الزام على الفتاه كالفتى ؟؟

7) هل انت رجل سهل التعايش معاه .. ام انك شخص متعب .. ؟؟

8) ما موقفك من لقب "جوز الست " وهل تقبله ؟؟

9) "اتق شر الحليم اذا غضب " اعتقد ان هذه الحكمه تناسبك .. 
ماهو الشر الذى يجب ان تتقيه حواء اذا غضب شيبرد ؟؟

10) قال العظيم نزار قبانى :
"لم تستطيعِ بعد ان تتفهمى ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال "
هل حقاً الرجل طفل كبير ..؟؟

**اخر سؤال *
​*11) تفتكر الرجل الشرقى فعلاً "عينه زايغه :w00t: " , وليه ؟؟ 

**اتركك مع شقاوه ... ولى عوده *
*all the best *​


----------



## the shepherd (30 يوليو 2012)

اولاً بعتزر عن التأخير بسبب ظروف الشغل 
لنبدء علي برة الله 

*



شيبرد ... مبدأياً انا معجبه جداً بتلقائيتك وصراحتك ووضوحك :flowers:... ودة بيدل على انك شخصيه طيبه جداً  ... ومع ذلك اجاباتك ذكيه جداً ... ولماح ... بتدرك ما بين السطور ... يعنى مفيش ولا فخ نفع معاك ... :a82:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*]

ميرسي ميرسي  السر صدقيني في قوة الاسئلة و عمقها 
كل دة و مفيش افخاخ وقعت فيها ؟؟ دة تقريباً مفيش واحد عديت منه سليم 

*



سبق وكررت كلمة "حلوه" مرتين فى اجاباتك ... بنسبة كام فى الميه من اقتناعك بالبنت اللى قدامك ... بيشكل "جمالها" .. يعنى الجمال بالنسبالك مهم بنسبة كام فى الميه ..؟؟ 


أنقر للتوسيع...



*ممممممممم و انا في العادي بستخدم كلمات التأكيدو التكرار كتير و دي كلمة " حلوة " مش حالة خاصة 
علي حسب نوع العلاقة الي بتجمعني مع البنت . يعني يكاد ميفرقش خالص الجمال لو علاقة زمالة او صداقة او اي علاقة غير عاطفية . 
لكن لوقصدك بنت هكون معاها علي علاقة عاطفية يبقي مش اقل من 50 % بس مش جمال بمعني لازم تكون blonde و شعر متر و نصف و الكلا دة لا طبعاً .
الجمال نسبي و يختلف من شخص لاخر " لولا تعدد الاذواق لبارت السلع " فانا لما اقول جمال بقصد بيه physical attraction 
و هتقولوا اية الفرق ليه مع الصحاب مش فارق قوي و مع الحبيبة فارق 
هقولك ببساطة لان الارتباط بشريك الحياة بيتم علي جميع المستويات بعكس الصداقة بيتم علي المستوي الفكري بس . 



> *سبق وقولت ان الانثى ليست مخلوق درجة تانيه .. وفى اجابه اخرى وضحت **انه غلط فى حق الشاب انه يفكر يبقى "آنثى " .. الا ترى هنا تناقد ... ؟؟*





بجد مبسوطك انك سألتي علشان انا برضة حسيت النقطة دي محتاجة توضيح 
بصي بقي كون لرجل يفكر او يتمني انه يبقي انثي ما هو الا احتقار للرجولة و التقليل منها .
و العكس صحيح كون المرأة تتمني لو كانت رجل دة احتقار لانوثتها .
فمفيش نوع احسن من نوع لكن المشكلة بتكمن في موقفك من نوعك هل تريه علي نفس المستوي مع الاخر ام اقل منه .
و دة الي بيدفع كتير من البنات في مجتمعنا الي احلام اليقظة " لو كنت ولد " لانهم حاسين ان انوثتهم قيمتها قليلة 
و سالبة منهم حقوق كتير لكن في المجتمعات المتحضرة مبتلقيش التفكير دة خالص .

فانا لما بقول مينفعش افكر لو كنت انثي مكنش قصدي التفكير العام
لان بالتاكيد انا بفكر لو كنت بنت هحتاج اية و هتصرف ازاي علشان اعرف افهم الاخر و احتياجاته 
و عمر ما حد بيبقي ناجح في علاقاته مع الاخر الا لو تقمص فكرياً و وجدانياً الاخر دة بطريقة او بأخري .
لكن الي كان قصدي ابينه هو اعتزاري برجولتي الي يقابل اعتزار المرأة بأنوثتها .
اتمني تكون الصورة وضحت 



> *3) سبق واوضحت انك من الرجال التى "لا تُخان" ... غير قابل للخيانه ... ليه ... *
> *وهل الخيانه عندك ممكن ان تكون مبرره ... ام انه لا عُذر للخائن ؟؟*


 

انا اقولك . تجربة التعرض للخيانة دي بتحصل لسببين معاً او كلاً علي حده

الاول : هو سوء الاختيار , اني اخترت اختيار خاطئ من البداية شخصية غير متزنة عاطفياً و هوائية لا تستطيع السيطرة عي مشاعرها ,
اولاً : هي مكنتش اصلاً ملك لنفسها لما ارتبط بيها و كانت متعلقة بشخص اخر . 
وانا بعتقد اني امتلك الحد الادني من الخبرة " ليست فقط نظرة " علشان اقدر احكم علي الي قدام في نقطة مناسب و ناضج و لا لا 

ثانياً : هو عدم القدرة علي اشباع الاخر . الاخر ليه احتياجات و المفروض اننا بنشبع احتياجات البعض .
لكن للاسف معظم المشاكل بتحصل من عدم قيامنا بواجبنا تجاه الاخر و دة مش بسبب اننا مكسلين او مستخصرين فيه الوقت و المجهود
" و ان كان دة سعات بيحصل " لكن بسبب عدم معرفتنا و ادراكنا للاحتياجات الحقيقية العميقة للاخر ,
يعني ممكن اكون بحبها بس مش عارف اوصلها كدة و اشبع احتياجها للشعور بكونها محبوبة . يبقي اكني مبحبهاش بالظبط . 
فللحب لغات و ليس للحب فقط و لكن كل الاحتياجات المختلفة طرق مختلفة لاشباعها بتختلف من شخص لاخر 
و دي محتاجة حد ادني من الذكاء الاجتماعي الوجداني علشان تفهم تفرد الاخر و الطريقة الامثل لاشباعه . 
و اعتقد برضة ان عندي الحد الادني منه الي يساعدني علي اشباع الاخر .

فعند اقيم بأختيار سليم و العمل دائماً علي كون العلاقة صحية و مشبعة تقدري تقوليلي اية احتمالية التعرض للخيانة ؟؟؟



> *بماذا تفسر موقف ان البنت قبل الزواج مسئوله من ابيها ... وبعد الزواج مسئوله من زوجها ... هل الآنثى غير قادره على ان تُسئل من نفسها ؟؟ *




مين قال كدة ؟؟ انا سعات بشوف العكس ان الراجل عايز يتجوز علشان تعب و ارهق من المسؤليات الغير منتهية و محتاج حد يهتم بيه و يرعاه 
و حتي لو افترضنا ان كلامك صح . 
اية المشكلة ؟؟ مش في تميز في المهام الوظيفية حتي في الجسد الواحد , يبقي اية المشكلة لما يبقي في تميز بين جسدين ؟ 
و بصورة اوضح الراجل الاكثر قوة من الناحية البدية و الاكثر تحمل للضغط و غيرها من الامور الي تخليه الانسب لتحمل المسؤلية . 
و انا بكدة مش بقلل من قدرات المرأة في نساء كتير بتفوق الرجال في القدرة عي تجمل المسؤلية و تدبير الامور .
لكن بجد انا سعات بشوف دة جهد اكبر من الي ربنا كان خالق المرأة لاجله و انه خلقها مميزة و مختلفة عن الرجل من اجل مهام مميزة و مختلفة . 
و المسؤلية الي انا بعترف بيها هي في المقام الاول و الاخير بدافع الحب لا بدافع نقص القدرة او الامكانية . يعني من الاخر علشان بحبك مش عايزك تتعبي .



> *كيف تبدى أعجابك بفتاه .. يعنى كدة لو شفت :t25:بنت "حلوه " وحبيت تقولها انت جميله .. شيبرد هيقولها ازاى ؟؟*




زي ما اي شاب بيقول لبنت  
انت محدش قالك انت جميلة قبل كدة و لا اية يا وايت  
دي حاجة متتقلش علي الملأ علشان متفقدش رونقها . علشان هي مميزة تسمع كلام مميز ليها هي بس 
لكن كحالة عامة يعني و ابداء رايي في الاخر فده برضة مش هقوله كدة علي العام 
بس هكتفي بالمثل الشعبي " لكل شيخ طريقته يا وايت "

*



6) ايه موقفك من ان يصبح التجنيد الزام على الفتاه كالفتى ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هو انا لما كنت في الجيش و سألوني السؤال دة قلتلهم لو حصل انا هتطوع في الجيش و هكمل فيه 
بس اعتقد ان الي اجابة السؤال الرابع توضح موقفي من الفكرة دي . بعترض طبعاً لان المرأة لم تخلق من اجل ذلك و لكنها خلقت لما هو اعظم .

*



7) هل انت رجل سهل التعايش معاه .. ام انك شخص متعب .. ؟؟[/QUOTE
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> علي حسب . مفيش حد مريح للناس كلها لكن كلنا مناسبين لانواع شخصيات معينة .
> بس في العادي يعني انا هادي شويتين و عاقل 3 شويات و طيب نصف شوية و يمشي حالي
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

*اسئله تحفه و  اجابات ممتعه *
* متابعه *


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههه
الله يكون فى عونك يا اخى شيبرد من شقاوة
دى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *عودة اية بس انا خلصت خلاص *​
> *ارحموني بجد*​




*خلاص عفونا عنك بالرغم ان عليك 22 سؤال .. عشان تشوف كرمى .. هلغيهملك كادوه عشان اجاباتك الحلوة اللى فاتت ..
امتعتنى بالكلام معاك .. ردود رائعة من شخصية جميلة بجد .. ربنا يباركك يا صديقى و شرف ليا بجد انك صديقى الصدوق 


و لنا عودة قريبًا مع عضو جديد .. ( أول ما اخلص امتحانات بس :2: ) 
و أدم جديد فى  " أدم فى مأزق "

*


----------



## white.angel (31 يوليو 2012)

*استمتعت كتير وضحكت اكتر ... وحقيقى كان لقاء مميز معك يا شيبرد*
*وبنعتذر لو كنا غلسنا عليك بالأسئله .... بس انت اذكى من انك متعرفش ترد على اى سؤال ....*

*وبخصوص كم الاسئله **هى فعلاً كتير .. 
وهنحاول نقللها شويه "صغيرين"
وانت كدة برائه يا فندم  *

*على وعد بلقاء جديد .... بس بعد ما شقاوه تخلص امتحانات ..... *
*وآدم جديد .*

*انتظرونا *​


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اهلاً بكم من جديد معنا
مع ادم جديد وبُعد اكثر ندخله لنتعرف
على هذه الشخصيه التى طالما حيرت حواء 
من حقكم ان تعرفوا وعلينا ان نساعدكم 

فى حلقتنا اليوم نستضيف
رجل .... مثقف .... على قدر عال من المعرفه
شديد الاحترام .... وكما يقولون عنه
جينتل مان .. متزوج 

معنا اليوم
استاذنا العزيز
اليعازر 

لنتعرف عليه من خلال 44 سؤال 
- تم التخفيض اهو - 

ونترك اول جوله للعزيزه شقاوه *
:t23:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

اختيار موفق يا بنات حواء

منور اللقاء استاذي الغالي

وبجد الله يكون في عونك 


ومتابعه بشغف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

* متااابعا طبعا استاذى الغالى --و براحه عليه بئا هههههههههههه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

متابع و اختيار موفق يا بنات 

عايزين الحلقة تكون سخنة كالعادة

منور يا استاذ اليعازر

اتركك فى رعاية وعون الله 

: )
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

*منور يا أستاذنا بجد ..متشكرة جدًا على قبول دعوتى و ليا الشرف انى اسال حضرتك و اتحاور معاك  

الاول نحب نتعرف على وجهة نظرك فى المرأة بوجه عام و بعدها دور المرأة فى حياتك الشخصية 

1/ من هى المرأة فى حياة حضرتك ؟

2/ اوصف حواء .. اول انثى فى العالم .. كان شكلها و طبعاها ايه من وجهة نظرك ؟:t23:

3/ فيه كام امرأة فى حياتك .. ( أم – زوجة – اخت – ابنة – صديقة – مديرة – زميلة عمل )

4/ زوجتك .. أوصفها فى عدة جمل 

5/ ايه وجه الشبه بين زوجتك و بين حواء فى وصفك لها فى السؤال الثانى 

6/ هل بدأ زواجك بقصة حب ؟ ام جواز تقليدى ؟ احكى ملخص عنه

7/ اجمل صفة فى بنات حوا و اسوء صفة فيهم عامة  

8/ اكتر شئ بتحبه فى زوجتك ؟:t25:

9/ مع أو ضد عمل المرأة ؟ زوجتك عاملة ام ربة منزل ؟

10/ ماهو الدور الاساسى للمرأة فى الحياة من وجهة نظرك ؟؟:t23:

11/ احكى ذكرى جميلة بينك و بين زوجتك كل ما تقعد لوحدك تفتكرها :66:

منتظرة اجابات حضرتك على أحر من الجمر 
*


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منور يا أستاذنا بجد ..متشكرة جدًا على قبول دعوتى و ليا الشرف انى اسال حضرتك و اتحاور معاك
> 
> الشرف ليّ انا اني اشترك بموضوع جميل وهادف زي الموضوع ده.
> 
> ...



وأنا حاضر لأي اسئلة تانيه :flowers:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

اسئله في منتهي الذكاء يا شقاوة


والاجوبه ايضا استاذي الغالي اليعازر
 في منتهي الدبلوماسيه والذكاء

متابعه


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اسئله حلوه واجابات جميله جداً من حضرتك استاذى العزيز ** اسمحلى اسألك شوية اسئله بسيطه عشان نتعرف عليك اكتر :t23:*

*1) يقولون ان الزواج مقبرة الغرام .... هل تحققت هذه المقوله فى زواجك ام اثبت عكسها ؟؟*

*2) لو عُدت بالزمن لقبل الزواج .... ستكرر اتخاذ هذا القرار .... ام ستعيد التفكير ...؟؟*

*3) كم مره غنيت "غلطه وندمان عليها" بعد الزواج :vava:؟؟*

*4) امرآتك سيده عامله .... هل اخذها العمل من الاسره والحياه فى يوم ؟؟*

*5) اسرارك الدقيقه .... تفضل ان تقصها على من .... وان حدثت مشكلة بينك 
وبين زوجتك ... تتوجه لمن ...؟؟*

*6) من هم اهم ثلاث سيدات بحياتك :smile01؟؟*

*7) زوجتك هى قصة حبك رقم .... وهل صارحتها بعلاقاتك السابقه :t25: ؟؟*

 *لــــــــــــــــــو *​ 
*1) دخلت على احد ابنائك واكتشفت انه يشاهد "فيلم ثقافى" ؟؟*

*2) صارحتك ابنتك انها قررت الانفصال عن الاسره والاستقلال بحياتها ؟؟*

*3) تأخرت مره فى العوده واغلقت زوجتك باب المنزل ونامت :budo:؟؟*

*4) لو كنت فى مناسبه مع زوجتك ... ولاحظت ان هناك شخص ... 
ينظر لها نظرات فاحصه جارحه بشكل واضح وسخيف ؟؟*
 
*اتمنى مكنش غلسه فى اسألتى ولى عوده ...
 :t23:*
​


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2012)

أسئلة جميله يا ( ملاكي الابيض) ...

ولازم اجاوب عليها جميعها..

بس معلش اعطيني وقت لبكره..ماشي.

وشكراً فعلا عالموضوع الجميل.

.


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> أسئلة جميله يا ( ملاكي الابيض) ...
> 
> ولازم اجاوب عليها جميعها..
> 
> ...


*ميرسى استاذى العزيز *
*خد وقتك على الاخر ... وجاوب بالتقسيط المريح :t23:*
*شفت راحه اكتر من كدة :smile01*
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بنات حواء شكلهم كدا عايزن يخلصو على ابناء ادم*
*الله يكون فى عونك استاذى العازر*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مع إن يمكن تكون دى أول مرهـ ليآ أشآهد مشآركة لأستآذ أليعآزر
لكن سعيدة إن آلموضوع هنآ أتآحلنآ آلتعرف على شخص مميز مثلهـ

*أسئلة جميلة وإجآبآت أجمل*
متآبعة أكيد




*.،*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعة بشغف*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعااا... *


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بنات حواء شكلهم كدا عايزن يخلصو على ابناء ادم*
> *الله يكون فى عونك استاذى العازر*​


*الله يكون فى عونك انت ... ماهو دورك قرب خلاص :gun:*
​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مع إن يمكن تكون دى أول مرهـ ليآ أشآهد مشآركة لأستآذ أليعآزر
> لكن سعيدة إن آلموضوع هنآ أتآحلنآ آلتعرف على شخص مميز مثلهـ
> ...


*
لو عايزه تتعرفى على اى حد 
انت بس بلغينا .. واحنا نعرفك زى مانت عايزه :smile02*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متابعة بشغف*


*منوره يا ايرينى :t23:*

​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متابعااا... *


*اموت فيك وانت متابع يا جميل :t25:*
​


----------



## اليعازر (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اسئله حلوه واجابات جميله جداً من حضرتك استاذى العزيز ** اسمحلى اسألك شوية اسئله بسيطه عشان نتعرف عليك اكتر :t23:*
> 
> *1) يقولون ان الزواج مقبرة الغرام .... هل تحققت هذه المقوله فى زواجك ام اثبت عكسها ؟؟*
> 
> ...



اسئلتك جيده ..واستمتعت كثيرا بالرد عليها

بانتظار المزيد.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2012)

*إنتو بتسقطوا على رجالة مهذبة ....بوب فى الأول غنى عن التعريف *
*وأليعازر من بلد الشحرورة ...يعنى الأدب واللباقة واللسان الحلو والجنتلة كلها ...*
*نفسى فى واحد أتحداكم لو عرفتوا تعملوا معاه حوار ....*
*أقولكوا عليه خاص بقى ...دة لو قدرتم يعنى *


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إنتو بتسقطوا على رجالة مهذبة ....بوب فى الأول غنى عن التعريف *
> *وأليعازر من بلد الشحرورة ...يعنى الأدب واللباقة واللسان الحلو والجنتلة كلها ...*
> *نفسى فى واحد أتحداكم لو عرفتوا تعملوا معاه حوار ....*
> *أقولكوا عليه خاص بقى ...دة لو قدرتم يعنى *


*واحد واحد بس .... :t23:*
*البلاك ليست طويله :budo:*
*مستن**ين الخاص **:smile02*

*صدقنى احنا محتاجين واحد من بولاق ولا امبابه او مدينة نصر*
*نعرف نتناقش معاه .. يلا ربنا يبعت :smile01*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *واحد واحد بس .... :t23:*
> *البلاك ليست طويله :budo:*
> *مستن**ين الخاص **:smile02*​
> 
> ...


*هو فعلا كان من مدينة نصر*
*بس هو دلوقتى مش فى مصر ...ومش أنا ياملاك *
*نفسى اشوفه بيبعتر فيكوا .........ههههههههههه*
*شقاوة عرفته من غير ما ابعت لها على فكرة*
*صح ياشقاوة ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*سيب شقاوة فى حالها الله يرضى عنك 
و مين دة اللى يبعتر فينا يا طيب ... مش بقولك غلبان :smile02
يجى يوم ما يجى و ابقى اتفرج و التسالى عليا 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*رجعت لحضرتك و أسفة على التأخير و مستمتعة جدا بردودك و للاسف دول اخر 11 سؤال ليا 

1/ ايه العيب اللى حضرتك شايفه فى الزواج ؟ 

2/ غلطة عملتها تنصح ابنك ميكررهاش ؟

3/ لو حصل و متضايق ( لا قدر الله ) بتفضل تبعد و تكون لوحدك ولا تروح تقعد مع زوجتك تحكيلها ؟

4/ حضرتك و زوجتك بتشتغلو فى نفس المؤسسة .. لو اتعرض عليك عمل براتب اكبر فى مؤسسة اخرى بس لوحدك . توافق و تسيبها ولا ترفض و تفضل معاها ؟

5/ هل فيه غيرة بينكم فى الشغل مين اشطر ؟ ولا بتساعدو بعض ؟ ولا المجالات اصلا مختلفة ؟

6/ زوجتك بتغير عليك ؟؟ و بتفرح بالغيرة دى ولالا ؟

7/ و حضرتك بتغير عليها ؟ ولالا ؟ و ليه ؟

8/ هل مرة كتبت فيها شعر او خواطر ؟ و لو كتبت ياريت نشوف حاجة و لو صغيرة

9/ ايه الصفة اللى بنتك اخدتها من زوجتك و مفرحاك ؟ و ايه الصفة اللى تتمناها انها تاخدها منها ؟

10/ لو حبيت تقول كلمة لزوجتك دلوقتى حالا .. تقولها ايه ؟؟

آخر سؤال بقا :

11/ حضرتك قولت انها مسجلة معانا فى المنتدى بس مبتدخلش .. ممكن نعرف هى مسجلة باسم ايه ؟

استمتعت بالحوار معاك جدا بجد .. و منتظرة اجابات حضرتك و اتمنى انى مكونش تقلت عليك او زهقتك باسئلتى :t17:*


----------



## اليعازر (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رجعت لحضرتك و أسفة على التأخير و مستمتعة جدا بردودك و للاسف دول اخر 11 سؤال ليا
> 
> تسألي براحتك وبأي وقت ..والعدد اللي انت عايزاه :flowers:
> 
> ...




.

ما فيش تقل ولا حاجه..شرّفتي، وميت أهلين وسهلين.:flowers:


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ومع اخر فقره فى هذا اللقاء الذى مر سريعاً :new5: .. ملئ بالود والمحبه والرومانسيه :flowers: ... اسمح لى ببعض من الاسئله :*​
*1) صوره وتعليق .... *
*سأضع لحضرتك ثلاث صور واكتب لى انطباعك عنهم *:t39:

*




*

*



*

*



*

*2) ماهو اكثر شئ ممكن يثير غضبك :bomb: ... 
ويخرجك عن شعورك ؟*

*3) هل يمكن لقلب الرجل ان يحوى امرآتان فى نفس الوقت :shutup22:؟*

*4) هل حقاً "للمرأه انياب  :fun_lol: " ؟*

*5) برأيك كزوج عاشق ماهو سبب دخول الملل لحياة الكثيرين من المتزوجين بعد الزواج ؟*

*6) ماهو الفرق فى نظرك بين المرأه اللبنانيه والمرآه المصريه ؟*

*7)"اذا ازدات اموال الرجل غير سيارته وامرآته " هل هذه المقوله صحيحه ؟*

*8) المرآه مهووسه بالشوبيج وكريم ومهند .... اما الرجل فهو مهووس بماذا ؟؟*

*9) عادةً تغفر المرآه نزوات زوجها ... ولكن الرجل لا يتسامح مع هفوات زوجته ... ياترى ما الاسباب ؟؟*

*10) "الكذب الابيض " هل هناك حقاً ما يسمى بالكذب الابيض ... استعملته كم مره :new6: ؟؟*

*واخيــــــــراً *

​ *11) بنسبة كام فى المائه كنت صريح فى اجاباتك على هذه الاسئله ؟؟ *
 
 *سعدت بلقائك جداً ... واتشرفت بمعرفتك :flowers:*
​


----------



## اليعازر (11 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ومع اخر فقره فى هذا اللقاء الذى مر سريعاً :new5: .. ملئ بالود والمحبه والرومانسيه :flowers: ... اسمح لى ببعض من الاسئله :*​
> *1) صوره وتعليق .... *
> *سأضع لحضرتك ثلاث صور واكتب لى انطباعك عنهم *:t39:
> 
> ...



*الشرف لي..موضوعكم رائع جدا ...سررت بالتحاور معكم.

ربنا يبارككم.*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*تحت الخدمة ..............
*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بنشكرك جداً استاذى اليعازر فحقاً امتعتنا بهذا الفكر المتحضر والمشاعر الراقيه والاسلوب المنمق الدبلوماسى :flowers:** اشكرك لقبولك دعوتنا ....*
* وعلى وعد بلقاء قريب - صاحبه مسلم نفسه فوق:new6:-*
* مع آدم فى مأزق :t17:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بجد يومين كانو فى منتهى الروعة .. سعدت جدًا بمحاورة حضرتك يا أستاذى و أجاباتك .. أتمنى الشباب يتعظو من حضرتك و ياخدوك قدوة .. لانك بجد مثال الزوج المثالى و العاشق المخلص .. بشكرك و اتمنى انى اتقابل معاك تانى فى حوار جديد :flowers:

بعد الحوار الهادئ مع استاذ ليعازر .. أوعدكم بحوار لا يعرف للهدوء معنى .. ( و انا حتى هذه اللحظة مش عارفة هسأله ازاى بصراحة :new6: ) و اوعدكم باستمتاع منقطع النظير .. ساعات قليلة و سنبدأ حوار ساخن جدًا مع عضو مسالم هادئ الطباع .. و ربنا يسامحنى على الكدب دة ... انتظرونا *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب لا مؤاخذة فهمونى ايه الموضوع انا مش هقعد اقرا 9 صفحات *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب لا مؤاخذة فهمونى ايه الموضوع انا مش هقعد اقرا 9 صفحات *


*انت تؤمر يا باشا *
*الموضوع سهل خالص زى شكة الدبوس :t19:*
*هما 44 سؤال بيدوروا حول الرجل والمرآه :t17:*
*متقسمين على اربع لقائات
"ايه الاربعات الكتيره دى :new6:"
**اتنين مع شقاوه واتنين مع خدامتك وايت :fun_lol:*
*بس خلاص .... اقرا اول مشاركه .... كاتبين فيها كل حاجة*
*شفت سهوله اكتر من كدة :flowers:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب لا مؤاخذة فهمونى ايه الموضوع انا مش هقعد اقرا 9 صفحات *


*هاخد أجازة مخصوص واتابع*
*دة دكتور يوحنا مش أى حد يعنى ...*
*والله وعملتيها يا وايت *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> هاخد أجازة مخصوص واتابع*
> *دة دكتور يوحنا مش أى حد يعنى ...*
> *والله وعملتيها يا وايت *


*يا باشمهندث انت بس اللى مستقل بقدراتنا :fun_lol:*
*دعوتين لله بقى .... عشان نشوف هنبدا منين :boxing:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *الموضوع سهل خالص زى شكة الدبوس :t19:*
> *هما 44 سؤال بيدوروا حول الرجل والمرآه :t17:*
> *متقسمين على اربع لقائات*


*هااار اسود 44 سؤال 
دا ايه الاجرام دا 
طيب نستغل بقة الظروف اللى احنا فيها والقحط ونشوف كل اجابة من العبد لله على كل سؤال بكام؟؟؟؟؟

*


> *اتنين مع شقاوه واتنين مع خدامتك وايت :fun_lol:*


*طيب لا مؤاخذة كدا انا هتفرم

هو انا اللى اعمله فى المسلمين هتطلعوه على؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


على العموم انا ميهمنيش انطلقوا ويانا يا انتوا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *هاخد أجازة مخصوص واتابع*
> *دة دكتور يوحنا مش أى حد يعنى ...*
> *والله وعملتيها يا وايت *


*ازيك يا عبووووود  ليك وحشة يا راجل 

متجمعين دايما كدا يارب

الا قولى الاختين دول هيعملوا فىّ ايه معندكش فكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*و رجعنا مع عضو جديد .. مميز جدًا .. منفرد بأسلوبه ..
غامض بعض الشئ .. لا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم .. 
يخشاه الرجال فى قوته .. فماذا عن المرأة؟؟ 
apostle.paul 
سنحاول - و اتمنى ان تنجح المحاولة - فى معرفة من هو ؟
و من هى المرأة فى حياته ؟ 

منورنا بجد و سعيدة جدًا بوجودك و ربنا يستر علينا فى الحلقة دى :fun_oops:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ازيك يا عبووووود ليك وحشة يا راجل *
> 
> *متجمعين دايما كدا يارب*
> 
> *الا قولى الاختين دول هيعملوا فىّ ايه معندكش فكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*يعملوا اية يا دكتور ؟*
*دولى اكبر بوقين فى المنتدى كله ...:fun_lol:*
*ركك بس تتخيلهم أتنين مسلمين ....*
*وشوط يامعلم :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منورنا بجد و سعيدة جدًا بوجودك و ربنا يستر علينا فى الحلقة دى :fun_oops:​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*مش عارفه ليه خير اللهم ماجعله خير :new6:*
*بتفكرينى برامز جلال فى حلقة سيرين وجوزها :fun_lol:*
*ولا يهمك يا بنتى ... احنا ادها طول عمرنا *:mus13:​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *منورنا بجد و سعيدة جدًا بوجودك و ربنا يستر علينا فى الحلقة دى :fun_oops:*


*يا اهلا وسهلا بالزمل

متخافوش يا جماعة خالص انا شديد اة بس مش عليكوا 

بس على رائ رئيسنا " احذروا حلم الحليم "  *



> *سنحاول - و اتمنى ان تنجح المحاولة - فى معرفة من هو ؟
> و من هى المرأة فى حياته ؟ *


*كلى اذان صاغية وفى انتظار التحقيق وربنا يستر منكوا *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اختيارات ممتازة من وايت وشقاوة، keep the good work*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هااار اسود 44 سؤال
> دا ايه الاجرام دا
> طيب نستغل بقة الظروف اللى احنا فيها والقحط ونشوف كل اجابة من العبد لله على كل سؤال بكام؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*قحط ايه و انت هناك ؟؟ و بعدين هو انت شوية يا دكتور ؟؟ دول الدكاترة بياخدو على قلبهم أد كدة :new6:

هو فيه حد بيعرف ياخد معاك حق ولا باطل ؟؟ و بعدين من اولها تهديد مش هينفع انا قولت فيك كلمتين حلوين فوق اهو .. يارب يجو بفايدة بس :fun_lol:
استر علينا يستر عليك ربنا .. احنا بنات و غلابة مش اد ربع اللى بتعمله فى اخوانا :smi420:*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*هننزل بطقم الشاى قصدى الاسئله كمان ساعتين كدة *
* اكون ظبطتلك شوية اسئله تليق بيك يا دكتور**:yaka:*
* انت مش اى حد بردو **:hlp:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *يعملوا اية يا دكتور ؟*
> *دولى اكبر بوقين فى المنتدى كله ...:fun_lol:*
> *ركك بس تتخيلهم أتنين مسلمين ....*
> *وشوط يامعلم :new6::new6::new6:*


*لا مانا لو اتخيلتهم مسلمين ودخلتلهم من السكة دى هتلاقى خير الله ما اجعله خير فى المنطقة هنا فى بيتصور فيلم ابراهيم الابيض

وانا غير مسئول عن اللى هيحصل فهضطر ابعد تخيلى عن المنطقة دى يمكن تعدى على خير

وعلى العموم نسيب السلاح دا لغاية منشوف الموضوع هيمشى ازاى يمكن استخدمه 

واياهم وحلم الحليم  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعملوا اية يا دكتور ؟*
> *دولى اكبر بوقين فى المنتدى كله ...:fun_lol:*
> *ركك بس تتخيلهم أتنين مسلمين ....*
> *وشوط يامعلم :new6::new6::new6:*



*الهى و انت جاهى يا عبود .. يوعدك ب 2 اغبيا يرفعولك الضغط بحق اللى وصاياك الحلوة دى .. هو انت شايف الراجل ناقص توصية ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *قحط ايه و انت هناك ؟؟ و بعدين هو انت شوية يا دكتور ؟؟ دول الدكاترة بياخدو على قلبهم أد كدة :new6:*


*ياعم روك ابقى نزل اوبشن خرزة زرقا على البروفايلات 

مش كفاية بنشحت برا وجايبلنا اعضاء بينقوا علينا كمان

والله يا اخت شقاوة مبقاش لو كنت جيتى من 5 6 شهور فاتت كنت نغنغتك فلوس دلوقتى هسرح انا وانتى بكلينكس
*


> *احنا بنات و غلابة مش اد ربع اللى بتعمله فى اخوانا :smi420:*



*الله اعلم باللى هيحصل انتوا و نصيبكم *

*قولوا انشالله*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا مانا لو اتخيلتهم مسلمين ودخلتلهم من السكة دى هتلاقى خير الله ما اجعله خير فى المنطقة هنا فى بيتصور فيلم ابراهيم الابيض
> 
> وانا غير مسئول عن اللى هيحصل فهضطر ابعد تخيلى عن المنطقة دى يمكن تعدى على خير
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالا مسيحيين مسيحيين أبًا عن جدًا عن جدًا .. لاخر العنعنة دى :new6: و باذن ربنا مش هتحتاج حاجة .. انت ادها و ادود ياراجل :flowers: 

منك لله يا اللى فى بالى *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الهى و انت جاهى يا عبود .. يوعدك ب 2 اغبيا يرفعولك الضغط بحق اللى وصاياك الحلوة دى .. هو انت شايف الراجل ناقص توصية ؟؟*


*اللهم امين :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياعم روك ابقى نزل اوبشن خرزة زرقا على البروفايلات
> 
> مش كفاية بنشحت برا وجايبلنا اعضاء بينقوا علينا كمان
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه عيب يا دكتور انا احسدك برضه ؟؟ معلش دايما باجى فى الوقت الضايع انا .. ملحوقة باذن الله 

مع ان قلبى مش مطمن بس خلينى وراك 
ان شاء الله *


----------



## bob (11 أغسطس 2012)

*لما نشوف الجولة دي هترسي علي ايه !!:boxing::boxing:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لما نشوف الجولة دي هترسي علي ايه !!:boxing::boxing:
> *



*بوب العيال امانة فى رقبتك لو جرالى حاجة :fun_lol:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا مسيحيين مسيحيين أبًا عن جدًا عن جدًا .. لاخر العنعنة دى :new6: و باذن ربنا مش هتحتاج حاجة .. انت ادها و ادود ياراجل :flowers:*


*مش عارف مش مطمن حاسس انك مسلمة وداخلى تعرفى اسرار القيادة هنا 

دسيسة يعنى

والنبى يا بشر ياللى هنا حد شاف هذا الشخص بيسال قبل كدا فى المسيحيات وعاند معانا لعل وعسى ميكنش وقع فى ايدى قبل كدا اتوصى بيه انا هنا  *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لما نشوف الجولة دي هترسي علي ايه !!:boxing::boxing:
> *


*منور يا ريس ...... وعقبالك عن قريب انشالله :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش عارف مش مطمن حاسس انك مسلمة وداخلى تعرفى اسرار القيادة هنا
> 
> دسيسة يعنى
> 
> والنبى يا بشر ياللى هنا حد شاف هذا الشخص بيسال قبل كدا فى المسيحيات وعاند معانا لعل وعسى ميكنش وقع فى ايدى قبل كدا اتوصى بيه انا هنا  *



*ولا فى المسيحيات ولا فى الاسلاميات انا بدخل اقرا فى صمت و اتصدم ( بردك طبعا ) و اطلع ابوس ايدى وش و ظهر ان انا مش مكانهم :fun_lol:*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بقولك ايه يا شقاوه*
*الناس متحفزه*
*ماتخلينا نحط جنب الـ 44 صفر كمان *
*عشان الشعب ينبسط D:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا شقاوه*
> *الناس متحفزه*
> *ماتخلينا نحط نب الـ 44 صفر كمان *
> *عشان الشعب ينبسط D:*​



*دة بيقولك على ال 44 اجرام .. و انا شخصيا بقول كفاية 44 محدش ضامن الاجابات ولا حد ضامن عمره :fun_lol:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *ولا فى المسيحيات ولا فى الاسلاميات انا بدخل اقرا فى صمت و اتصدم ( بردك طبعا ) و اطلع ابوس ايدى وش و ظهر ان انا مش مكانهم :fun_lol:*


*دى الوسيلة المثلى للتعامل مع بعض الشخصيات لكن مش مع الكل

حاولت اكون لطيف مع البعض لاقتهم عاشوا الدور تتدى بالجزمة يقولك احنا اسفين يا بيه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دى الوسيلة المثلى للتعامل مع بعض الشخصيات لكن مش مع الكل
> 
> حاولت اكون لطيف مع البعض لاقتهم عاشوا الدور تتدى بالجزمة يقولك احنا اسفين يا بيه *



*حاول تكون لطيف معانا و احنا مش هنعيش متخفش :t17:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *دة بيقولك على ال 44 اجرام .. و انا شخصيا بقول كفاية 44 محدش ضامن الاجابات ولا حد ضامن عمره :fun_lol:*


*المهم علشان اتعامل معاكى انى من اهل الدار ومسيحية

لازم تقوليلى فى العنعنة ابا عن جد ما اسم جدك الاكبر الذى عاصر البابا ثاؤفيلوس الثالث والعشرين *

*غير كدا يبقى اكيد مسلمة متخفية وهنضطر نمثل ابراهيم الابيض هنا*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *حاول تكون لطيف معانا و احنا مش هنعيش متخفش :t17:*


*اهم حاجة تكونى مطيعة 

لو مفيش طاعة انا غير مسئول

والله المستعان *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*دكتور، البنتين دول سلفيين...بس مفطرين رمضان والعياذ بالله*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المهم علشان اتعامل معاكى انى من اهل الدار ومسيحية
> 
> لازم تقوليلى فى العنعنة ابا عن جد ما اسم جدك الاكبر الذى عاصر البابا ثاؤفيلوس الثالث والعشرين *
> 
> *غير كدا يبقى اكيد مسلمة متخفية وهنضطر نمثل ابراهيم الابيض هنا*



*يانهار مالهوش لون .. دة انا بتلخبط فى اسم جدى الخامس :new6: انا بقول اضرب واضح انه مفيش امل :boxing:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب انا نازل مشوار يجى ساعتين  اجى الاقى الاسئلة بدل مقدم شكوى للادارة ضدكم فى تشيت الموضوع

فين مولكا يجى يشرف على الموضوع 


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*لا الطيب احسن 
و وايت بالكتير ساعة و هتكون نزلت بطقم الاسئلة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههههــ
وآضح إننآ هنشوف إنتقآم من أولآد " *آدم* " آلمرآدى
كدهـ أحلوت 

*شدوآ حيلكم يآ بنآتيت*



*.،*
​


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

هااااار اسود 
دكتور يوحنا
دة انا بخاف اعملة تقييم

بنتين في مأزق
متابع الانتقام الشرس


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*مبدأياً كدة جو الارهاب والكباب اللى حصل من صفحتين دة مش بينفع معايا ...
ابسلوتلى :smil15: ... احنا مبنخافش :boxing:... وهنسأل براحتنا وربنا يتولانا :fun_oops: :*

*اسمحلى اخدك فى جوله الى اعماقك مكونه من 11 سؤال :*

*1) ماذا تمثل لك المرآه :t23:؟؟*

*2) بنظرك ماهو الفرق بين الفتاه الشرقيه والفتاه الغربيه 
- تيك كير دة الفخ الاول اغلط اغلط :bomb: - ؟؟*

*3) فى الغرب السلام بيكون عادةً عن طريق تقبيل الانثى للرجل ومصافحة الانثى ...
 على عكس ما يحدث فى دول الشرق ... لماذا هذا الاختلاف ... وماذا تتوقع ان يحدث ان اصبح اسلوب المصافحه الغربى هو السائد فى بلاد الشرق :w00t:؟؟*

*4) تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك اصدقاء رجال .... - ركز اصدقاء مش زملاء - ld:؟؟ *

*5) "الشيطان امرآه " هل هذا الكلام صحيح - تيك كير دة الفخ التانى :hlp:- ؟؟*

*6) هو ليه الرجل الشرقى عينه "زايغه " :dance:؟؟*

*لـــــــــــــ مجرد تخيلات ـــــــــــــــــو *​
*1) اكتشفت ان زوجتك تخونك ؟؟*

*2) كنت فى بارتى واكتشفت انه صديق يحتفل بآخر يوم فى عزوبيته 
"حفل عزوبيه" - تسمع عن الحفلات دى - ؟؟*

*3) لامست فتاه بشكل عفوى فى الشارع فصرخت بوجهك وصفعتك ؟؟*

*4) تجاوز شخص حدوده مع زوجتك فى الشارع وكنت معها ؟؟*

*5) تم فرض الحجاب كزى رسمى فى مصر ؟؟*


*دة بس تعارف بسيط كدة .... وهتكمل معاك شقاوه *
*لى عوده *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *دكتور، البنتين دول سلفيين...بس مفطرين رمضان والعياذ بالله*



*ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير و يكتبهولك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله :new6:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههههههــ
> وآضح إننآ هنشوف إنتقآم من أولآد " *آدم* " آلمرآدى
> ...



*الشدة على الله .. ربنا يسترها و نطلع سالمين المرة دى :fun_oops:*



amgdmega قال:


> هااااار اسود
> دكتور يوحنا
> دة انا بخاف اعملة تقييم
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الصراحة اللى انت فيها دى ؟؟
للعلم بقا بغض النظر عن اى حاجة .. هتشوف جانب اخر خالص فى الدكتور .. و احنا هنشوف النجوم فى عز الظهر :new6:
يشرفنا متابعتك *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *دكتور، البنتين دول سلفيين...بس مفطرين رمضان والعياذ بالله*


*ايه دة عرفت ازاى :t33: ... عموماً ربنا يسترك دنيا واخره زى مانت ساترها كدة *
​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههههههــ
> وآضح إننآ هنشوف إنتقآم من أولآد " *آدم* " آلمرآدى
> ...


*مكنش العشم يا سيكرت *
*تيجى الشماته منك انت :new2:*
​ 


amgdmega قال:


> هااااار اسود
> دكتور يوحنا
> دة انا بخاف اعملة تقييم
> 
> ...


*انت تخاف تقيمه واحنا نستجوبه .... البنات قوامون على الرجال طول عمرهم :yahoo:*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مش شمآتة خآلص مآلص :love34:
أنآ بس بقول نشوف من آلدكتور رد فعل قوى
يقوم أنتم تكملوآ بأسئلة أقوى

*وآلمشآهدين آلغلآبة يسترزقوآ بآلفرجة* :new6:


*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش شمآتة خآلص مآلص :love34:
> أنآ بس بقول نشوف من آلدكتور رد فعل قوى
> ...


*اصيله من يومك :love45:*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *مبدأياً كدة جو الارهاب والكباب اللى حصل من صفحتين دة مش بينفع معايا ...
> ابسلوتلى :smil15: ... احنا مبنخافش :boxing:... وهنسأل براحتنا وربنا يتولانا :fun_oops: :*


*اسالى براحتك ماشى بس لازم تكشى وانتوا بتتكلمى مع ادم فانتى مجرد حواء *


> *1) ماذا تمثل لك المرآه :t23:؟؟*


*مهى تختلف حسب اختلاف علاقتى بهذة المراة
فبالنسبة للام فهى كل الحنان والطيبة والحب 
و بالنسبة اللى بالى بالك  لو انا بحبها جدا  فهتكون اولى اهتمامتى واهم حاجة فى حياتى  
ولو بالنسبة للصداقة فانا فشلت وانا فى مصر انى اكون صداقات مع هذا الجنس 
وخلى بالك صداقات مش علاقات 
ومش عارف هل المشكلة فى ولا فيهم 
بس غالبا الجو البناتى مبتاقلمش معاه فى طبيعة الكلام والاماكن اللى بيخرجوا فيها فبقلشهم بدرى بدرى
بكون بحريتى اكتر مع اصحابى الرجالة 
*


> *2) بنظرك ماهو الفرق بين الفتاه الشرقيه والفتاه الغربيه*


* 
هو مفيش شبه علشان يبقى فى فرق 
البنت الاوربية غير الشرقية تماما فى كل شئ 
الموضوع بيختلف على انك مهتم بايه 
انا شايف ان البنت الاوربية باردة من ناحية خفة الدم دمها واقف 
بعكس البنت الشرقية تماما 
وبالنسبة للشكل الخارجى بلاش احراج يكفيكم انكوا كنتوا بتتفرجوا على euro 2012
بالنسبة للمبادئ مش هحكم على الكل 
بس مبادئ البنت الاوربية ممكن تكون متمسكة بيها اكتر من البنت الشرقية 
برا مثلا مفيش " تدين وسطى " يعنى ساعة لربك وساعة لقلبك
برا ياما انت مؤمن حقيقة او منحرف حقيقى 
المبدا واحد 
انا شايف ان البنت الشرقية تبعا للظروف بتتنازل عن مبادئ ليها ممكن تكون مقتنعة بيها اة بس لسبب ظرف معين تتنازل عنه


هنا فى مميزات وعيوب وهنا فى مميزات وعيوب لكن الميزة والعيب بتفرق حسب اهتمام كل شخص 
*


> *3) فى الغرب السلام بيكون عادةً عن طريق تقبيل الانثى للرجل ومصافحة الانثى ...
> على عكس ما يحدث فى دول الشرق ... لماذا هذا الاختلاف ... *


* 
عادى بشوف عادى واعتقد شئ طبيعى لان حسب ما الانسان بيتعود
دى طريقة تربيتهم  
ايه السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معرفش 
لعل وعسى انهم بيعتقدوا ان تقبيل نفس الجنس فى المصافحة نوع من انواع الشذوذ 
لكن السبب الحقيقى انا معرفش
*


> *وماذا تتوقع ان يحدث ان اصبح اسلوب المصافحه الغربى هو السائد فى بلاد الشرق :w00t:؟؟*


*بسيطة هيحصل حاجتين
معدل الطلاق والجريمة للرجالة المتزوجين  هيزيد 
وثانى حاجة هتتحول مصر ل " مبوسة " نظرا للاحوال الاقتصادية المهببة والشباب العازب التعبان 
*


> *4) تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك اصدقاء رجال .... - ركز اصدقاء مش زملاء - ld:؟؟ *


*وانا عايش برا 
اقبلها بحدود ومع ثقتى فيها
*


> *5) "الشيطان امرآه " هل هذا الكلام صحيح*


* 
الله اعلم بعباده بس غالبا لا
*


> *هو ليه الرجل الشرقى عينه "زايغه " :dance:؟؟*


*هى العين الزايغة ملهاش علاقة بقومية معينة دى موجودة فى كل العالم
بس اعتقد ان الشرق فعلا متفشى اوى حكاية ان الراجل بيبص لغير مراته او حبيبته لعل وعسى يكون السبب هى البنت نفسها انها مش مالية عنيه
بخلاف الغرب اقلهم بيملى عين التخين *


> *1) اكتشفت ان زوجتك تخونك ؟؟*


*موقف صعب متخيلتش نفسى فيه قبل كدا 

بس مش متخيل رد الفعل اوى بس انا غالبا لما بغضب بعمل حاجتين ضد بعض تماما

1- بسكت وبكتم فى نفسى 
2-بتصرف بجنون 

حسب الموقف نفسه وتاثيره على

مش متخيل الموقف
*


> *2) كنت فى بارتى واكتشفت انه صديق يحتفل بآخر يوم فى عزوبيته
> "حفل عزوبيه" - تسمع عن الحفلات دى - ؟؟*


*هعمل زى اى مصرى بيعمل فى صاحبه لما بيتجوز وبيرحوله الحنة بتاعته

الكلام دا مينفعش يتقال على صفحات المنتدى منعا للرقابة
*


> *3) لامست فتاه بشكل عفوى فى الشارع فصرخت بوجهك وصفعتك ؟؟*


* 
مهو برا مش هقدر اتكلم هتاسف ولو رد فعلها عنيف يعنى هظهر بعض علامات الغضب وبس

لو فى مصر تبقى تقابلنى لو اهلها شموا عنها خبر 

عارف مسلسل " نحن لا نزرع الشوك " هنفذه فيها
*


> *4) تجاوز شخص حدوده مع زوجتك فى الشارع وكنت معها ؟؟*


*همسكه وارميه لاقرب بوليس لان برا فى احترام ومفيش " بلطجة "
لكن فى مصر انا عصبى جدا ومعنديش مانع اطلع عصبيتى عليه والله اعلم باللى هيحصل *


> *5) تم فرض الحجاب كزى رسمى فى مصر ؟؟*


*انا هعمل ايه يعنى 
مليش موقف لى تعليق

لكن الجراءة ان مفيش تقييد للحرية والموقف هيكون جماعى من الرافضين

فين بقة التقطيع انا مش شايف تقطيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جيت :mus13: .. اجابات فى الجون و لحد دلوقتى ربنا ساترها معانا .. استر على عبيدك يارب فى اللى جاى :yaka:

1/ ايه معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟؟ :t23: و امتى تقول على بنت دى مسترجلة ؟؟

2/ اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك  :t25:فى البنت اللى قدامك قبل ما تكلمها ؟ طيب و بعد ما تكلمها ؟؟

3/ هل اختلفت وجهة نظرك فى المرأة بـأختلاف الدين ؟ يعنى وجهة نظرك فى المرأة قبل المسيحية اتغيرت بعد المسيحية ولا الموضوع ثقافة مجتمع مالهوش علاقة بالدين ؟

4/ احنا معندناش طلاق طبعا .. يعنى محبوس يا ولدى محبوس .. بس ايه الحاجة اللى لو زوجتك عملتها تقرر تنفصل عنها انفصال نهائى ؟

5/ ممكن تضرب :boxing:بنت لو غلطت ؟ ولا تكتفى بالكلام و الزعيق ؟

6/ بما ان اللى بالى بالك لسة مجتش .. اوصفلنا فتاة أحلامك فى صفحات قليلة :new6:

7/ حبيت قبل كدة ؟:love34:

8/ حضرتك درست الطب بجامعة مصرية ( و الطب وجامعة مصرية عندهم الكفاءة يتوبوك عن جنس البنات كلهم ) كنت شايف زميلاتك حلوين ولا على حد تعبير ولاد الحلال غفر ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:smil16:

9/ هل البنات تافهيين ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:ura1:

10/ لو اتعاملت مع بنت مش حلوة شكلاً بس مثقفة و تفكيرها حلو .. هل ذكائها يشفعلها ولا لازال الجمال هو ميراث المرأة ؟leasantr

11/ ايهما افضل و اسهل فى التعامل : المرأة الذكية  أم الغبية ؟ مع العلم ان الذكية تحاور (و اوقات تتلامض و توجع قلبك ) لكن الغبية تقبل بالامر الواقع دون جدال ( و تقدر تضحك عليها بكلمتين ) :new6:

ليا عودة بأذن الله .. و منتظرة الاجابات على احر من الجمر :t17:*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *انا جيت :mus13: .. اجابات فى الجون و لحد دلوقتى ربنا ساترها معانا .. استر على عبيدك يارب فى اللى جاى :yaka:*


*يا اهلا وسهلا
متقلقيش هيسترها *


> *1/ ايه معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟؟*


*الجمال الطبيعى والرقة الطبيعية فى الكلام 
الجمال الطبيعى مفهوم بدون مساحيق الجمال اللى بالكليوات
والرقة الطبيعية فى الكلام ان دا فعلا طريقة كلامها مش عبد العال وبتترسم وتتمايع
دول بالنسبالى مواصفات الانوثة
*


> *و امتى تقول على بنت دى مسترجلة ؟؟*


* 
لما كلاهما يصبحوا منعدمين
لكن ربما احدهما يشفع لانوثتها
فقد تكون جميلة لكنها " عب عال " فى طريقة كلامها
او رقيقة فى كلامها لكنها مش جميلة اوى 
لو الاتنين مش موجودين اذن فهى راجل من ضهر راجل
*


> * اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك  :t25:فى البنت اللى قدامك قبل ما تكلمها ؟*


*قبل مكلمها مفيش غير شكلها *


> *طيب و بعد ما تكلمها ؟؟*


*مخها وتفكيرها*


> *هل اختلفت وجهة نظرك فى المرأة بـأختلاف الدين ؟ *


*لا مش اوى لان وانا مسلم كنت متحرر فكريا مش متزمت *


> *يعنى وجهة نظرك فى المرأة قبل المسيحية اتغيرت بعد المسيحية ولا الموضوع ثقافة مجتمع مالهوش علاقة بالدين ؟*


*
كنت زى زى باقى المصريين مسلمين عاديين ومسيحين *


> *بس ايه الحاجة اللى لو زوجتك عملتها تقرر تنفصل عنها انفصال نهائى ؟*


*معتقدش انى هفكر فى انصال نهائى ممكن تكون زعلة كبيرة شوية بس انا مش من فصيل " المقفل "
الا لو كان شئ يخص كرامتى وانا عارف مثلا انها مشاعرها مع انسان تانى غيرى ومعتقدش ان دا هيحصل لان دا اصلا سوء اختيار من البداية
*


> * ممكن تضرب :boxing:بنت لو غلطت ؟ ولا تكتفى بالكلام و الزعيق ؟*


*لا متضربهاش بس انا شديد شوية وخصوصا كان مع معاملاتى مع الممرضات فى المستشفى وخصوصا لما بيبقى مختص بشئ انا قولته ومتنفذ ممكن امرمط بكرامة اهلها الارض*


> *بما ان اللى بالى بالك لسة مجتش .. اوصفلنا فتاة أحلامك فى صفحات قليلة :new6:*


*لا هى جت وانا فعلا فى علاقة الان 
تحب اوصفهالك؟؟؟؟؟؟
واوصفلك فيها ايه شكلا ولا موضوعا
*


> *حبيت قبل كدة ؟:love34:*


*اة مرتين مرة وانا لسه فى الكلية ومرة لما اتخرجت ب3 سنين
ودى التالتة *


> *كنت شايف زميلاتك حلوين ولا على حد تعبير ولاد الحلال غفر ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:smil16:*


*انا كنت فى القصر العينى غالبا هما غفر لان كل اهتمامتهم دراسية بعيدا عن الاهتمامات الانثوية 
لكن كان فى طبعا اناث على حق رابونا بس انا اللى لفتت نظرى كلمتها على طول لكن الموضوع فشل *


> *هل البنات تافهيين ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:ura1:*


*فى بنات عقولهم بميت راجل
وفى بنات فعلا تفاهه جدا جدا جدا
فى اسلوب الكلام رقم واحد
وفى المواضيع رقم اتنين 
فغالبا بتحب تلفت نظر الموجودين بالكلام عن امور تافهه تحسس اللى معاها انها برنسيسة بيها وغالبا بتبقى حاجات عبيطة *


> * اتعاملت مع بنت مش حلوة شكلاً بس مثقفة و تفكيرها حلو .. هل ذكائها يشفعلها ولا لازال الجمال هو ميراث المرأة ؟leasantr*


*اة اعجب بطريقة تفكيرها وممكن نكون اصحاب لكن لو منجذبتش ليها مش هغصب نفسى احبها 
الموضوع دا بيجى لوحده مش بالشفاعة شئ عن شئ*


> *ايهما افضل و اسهل فى التعامل : المرأة الذكية  أم الغبية ؟*


*انا بحب الذكية علشان هتفهمنى
لكن فى ناس بيحبوا الغبية علشان يعيشوا حياتهم *


*فى اى حاجة تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*ويلكم باك بيا :99: .. على الرغم من تحذيرات الكثيرين ... وتحمس الكثيرين ... الا اننى وجدت بأجاباتك شخصيه صريحه وواضحه ... امال كانوا بيخوفونا لييييييييييه :heat:.... دى اخر جوله ليا مع حضرتك واسمحلى اسألك  : 

1) من تعليق لك وجب على ان اسأل .... هل ترى المرأه كمخلوق من درجة ثانيه ... او هل لأدم اهميه على حواء ؟؟

2) ماذا ستفعل ان استيقظت يوماً وجدت نفسك فتاه ... لمدة يوم ..؟؟؟

3) كيف تصرح لفتاه عن اعجابك بها ... يعنى لو بنت حلوه .. تقولها انت " حلوه " ازاى ؟؟ 

4) ازاى تخلى البنات تحبك .... ايه اللى بتعمله عشان تلفت نظر بنت :lightbulb: ؟؟

5) هل ملابس المرآه تؤثر على انطباعك عنها ... فى اول لقاء ؟؟

6) مذا يمثل لك ضعف المرآه .... وهل هو حقاً سلاح ؟؟

7) عادةً نرى كم كبير من الحسم والشده اثناء محاورتك مع المسلمين ... هل آثر هذا على اسلوبك العام وحياتك الشخصيه ... ام انك تجيد الفصل بين المحاور والشخص الذى بداخلك ؟؟

8) "اذا كذب الرجل فإن الف امرأة سوف تصدقه واذا كذبت المرأة فلن تجد من يصدقها" 
هل حقاً الرجل يتقن الكذب .. وهو فن لا تفهمه المرآه ؟؟

9) هل الخيانه عندك مبرره ... ولماذا دائماً يسمونها الرجال بالنزوه ... هل هناك فرق بين النزوه والخيانه ؟؟

10) "فأذا وقفت امام حسنك صامتاً فالصمت فى حرم الجمال جمال " 
هل هناك امرآه ... تقف امامها صامتاً ؟؟

11) لكل انثى صفة تميزها ... فما هذه الصفه التى وجدتها بشقاوه ... واخرى بى ...؟؟ 

**سعدت بك واتشرفت بمحاورة محاور مثلك دكتور يوحنا ... وسعدت اكثر بالتعرف عليك ... 
شكراً جزيلاً لقبولك دعوتى 

*​*




*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

حقيقي اختيار موقف جدا

برافوا يابنات


منور د/ يوحنا

متابعه بشغف طبعا الحوار


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حقيقي اختيار موقف جدا
> برافوا يابنات
> منور د/ يوحنا
> متابعه بشغف طبعا الحوار


*ياااااااااااه .. اخيراً حد يشجع .. من غير ما يقول هتطلع عينيكوا*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ادعى نخلص على خير ... :vava:*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2012)

> *امال كانوا بيخوفونا لييييييييييه :heat:*


*اشاعات مغرضة هدفها تشويه صورتى الوديعة *


> * هل ترى المرأه كمخلوق من درجة ثانيه ... او هل لأدم اهميه على حواء ؟؟*


*
لا معنديش المبدا دا دا مبدا رجعى وشوية شرقى واكتر اسلامى " الرجال قوامون على النساء "*


> *ماذا ستفعل ان استيقظت يوماً وجدت نفسك فتاه ... لمدة يوم ..؟؟؟*


*هنام تانى لغاية ماليوم يخلص *


> *يعنى لو بنت حلوه .. تقولها انت " حلوه " ازاى ؟؟ *


*هحاول انضم للمحيطين بيها وبعد لما تصبح بينا " عشم " ناخدها بهزار " انتى موزة " ومع التكرار هتيجى التاكيد بالاعجاب *


> *ازاى تخلى البنات تحبك .... ايه اللى بتعمله عشان تلفت نظر بنت :lightbulb: ؟؟*


*تبقى راجل تقيل يجروا وراك
راجل تافه ومعندكش رزانة هيستهفأوك
نص وسامة الراجل فى شخصيته
*


> *) هل ملابس المرآه تؤثر على انطباعك عنها ... فى اول لقاء ؟؟*


*اة طبعا بيبان منها البيئة والمستوى والتربية

البنت الراقية بتبان والمعفنة بتبان من لبسها والاوفر اللى لا مؤاخذة مش مضبوطة برضة بتبان
*


> *مذا يمثل لك ضعف المرآه .... وهل هو حقاً سلاح ؟؟*


* 
الحاجة تعليم مجانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسمها ماذا 
متتكرش الغلطة دى تانى ماشى؟
لا ضعف المراة بيحسسنى بقوتى ومبستغلوش كسلاح ضدها بالعكس انا بخده ميزة انى احسسها باحتوائى ليها 
*


> *عادةً نرى كم كبير من الحسم والشده اثناء محاورتك مع المسلمين ... هل آثر هذا على اسلوبك العام وحياتك الشخصيه*


*لا خالص فى اسلوب حياتى العام انا هادى فى طريقة كلامى 

بس بتعصب بسرعة من امور انا اعرفها جيدا وبالاخص التقصير فى الشغل من انسان انا كلفته بشئ ومتعملش او شئ يختص بكرامتى او كرامة اللى بعزهم بخلاف دا انا بتقبل اى امر بسهولة *


> *"اذا كذب الرجل فإن الف امرأة سوف تصدقه واذا كذبت المرأة فلن تجد من يصدقها"
> هل حقاً الرجل يتقن الكذب .. وهو فن لا تفهمه المرآه ؟؟*


*مش اوى وملوش علاقة بالجنس 
فمتقن الكذب صعب اكتشافه سواء رجلا او امراة
لعل وعسى ان لو واحدة حبت اوى ممكن تكون فاهمها ان حبيبها بيكدب بس بتعدى بمزاجها مش معنى كدا انها مش فهمت لكن ممكن تعدى 
لكن انا شايف ان المراة الذكية متفرقش حاجة عن ذكاء الراجل بل وتتعدى عليه فى العلاقات الاجتماعية
*


> *هل الخيانه عندك مبرره ... ولماذا دائماً يسمونها الرجال بالنزوه ... هل هناك فرق بين النزوه والخيانه ؟؟*


* 
لا مفيش خيانة مبررة الخيانة شئ صعب وبيجرح جدا وفى صميم كرامة الانسان 
وتسميتها بالنزوة عند الرجال والخيانة لدى المراة مرتبط بالفكر الشرقى عن ان علاقات الراجل عادى لكن شرف البنت " زى عود الكبريت " 
لكن عقليا ومنطقيا واخلاقيا كلاهما قليل الادب وكلاهما خاين 
*


> * "فأذا وقفت امام حسنك صامتاً فالصمت فى حرم الجمال جمال "
> هل هناك امرآه ... تقف امامها صامتاً ؟؟*


*اة حصلت لكن كان موقف عابر
*


> *لكل انثى صفة تميزها ... فما هذه الصفه التى وجدتها بشقاوه ... واخرى بى ...؟؟ *


*شايف انتوا الاتتنين قريبين اوى من بعض فهقول ميزات ليكوا انتوا الاتنين شروة واحدة
شايف فيكوا الجراءة طريقة محترمة فى التعامل مع الاخر بطريقة راقية وفى نفس الوقت متحررة ومش منتقدة
جمعتوا بين التحرر والاسلوب المحافظ فبيخرج اسلوب ساخر وحلو ومضحك ومتحرر ومحافظ
*


> *سعدت بك واتشرفت بمحاورة محاور مثلك دكتور يوحنا ... وسعدت اكثر بالتعرف عليك ...
> شكراً جزيلاً لقبولك دعوتى *


*دا انا اللى لى الشرف سيدتى الفاضلة 
وتقبلى وافر الاحترام منى لشخصك الكريم

يلا خليها موبايلك بقة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

*هاه ؟؟*
*شكة دبوس يابنات *
*حد حس بحاجة بقى ؟ الدكتور أيده خفيفة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لسة فيه 11 سؤال .. متضحكش علينا  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه هدي نفسك

انا عن نفسي فهمت انه انتهي

تبقي وايت اللي غلطانه لانها انهيت الحوار
بس اكيد تقصد اسئلتها يعني
صوح يا بطوط


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههه هدي نفسك
> 
> انا عن نفسي فهمت انه انتهي
> 
> ...



*تؤ تؤ تؤ منتهاش 
هى خلصت اسئلتها فاضلى 11 العب بيهم براحتى بقا :99: و لن اتنازل عن حقى ابدااااااااااا ld:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ تؤ تؤ منتهاش
> هى خلصت اسئلتها فاضلى 11 العب بيهم براحتى بقا :99: و لن اتنازل عن حقى ابدااااااااااا ld:*




في انتظار اللعبه يا جميل

بسرعه نزلي الاسئله بقي
ودبيسه قبل ما يخلع منكم :99:






والنبي انا
طيبه وبحب اعمل الخير دايما انا :08:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> في انتظار اللعبه يا جميل
> 
> بسرعه نزلي الاسئله بقي
> ودبيسه قبل ما يخلع منكم :99:
> ...



*و النبى انتى شكلك هتتضربى قبلى انا و وايت عشان طيبة قلبك دى :w00t:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و النبى انتى شكلك هتتضربى قبلى انا و وايت عشان طيبة قلبك دى :w00t:*




لا مش تقلقي عليا
انا اجدع واحد يدبس ويطلع يجري :08:


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*لاااااااااا لقاء ايه اللى انتهى*
*انا نهيت حوارى فقط ..........*
*لسه باقيله فى ذمتنا 11 سؤال
هههههههههههههههه
دورك يا شقاوتى 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)

*اخر دفعة اسئلة و تاخد بعدها الأفراج .. ( عشان تعرف احنا طيبيين أد ايه ) 

1/ حضرتك قولت انك لقيت بنت الحلال .. انزل بوصفها جملة و تفصيلاً .. شكلاً و موضوعًا و جنسيةً:t23:

2/ قابلتها ازاى ؟؟ و اخدت فترة أد ايه على ما قررت ان هى دى البنوتة اللى بتحبها ؟:66:

3/ لو رجع بيك الزمان .. تختارها هى تكون حبيبتك الاولى و الاخيرة ؟ ولا تختار حبك القديم تانى ؟

4/ بكاء الانثى .. دموع تماسيح ؟؟ أم ضعف حقيقى ؟ و ليه ؟:smil13:

5/ ايه رد فعلك لو شوفت بنوتة بتبكى ؟:fun_oops:

6/ ايه اكتر صفة البنات بتحبها فيك ؟ و خصوصًا اللى بالى بالك ؟:08:

7/ عمرك عاكست بنت و انت فى مصر ؟ و لو كنت بتعاكس كنت بتقول ايه ؟:99:

8/ و هل عمر بنت عاكستك ؟؟ قالتلك ايه ؟ و كان ايه رد فعلك ؟؟:smile02

9/ ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟ 

10/ اما ربنا يكرمك و تتجوز حبيبتك و لو جيبت بنوتة .. تحب تورث ايه من والدتها ؟ و تورث ايه منك ؟ و تحب تسميها ايه ؟

11/ هقولك كلمات و تقولى تقولها لمين ( لازم تكون انثى )
- وحشتينى:wub:
- مقدرش استغنى عنك
- ياريتنى قابلتك من زمان :new8:
- بحبك:love45:
- وجودك فى حياتى مجرد تعود
- نفسى اضربك  :act23:

خلصت اسألتى للاسف .. كنت مستمتعة جدًا بردودك الصريحة و كانت بتشجعنى اكتب بصراحة اكتر .. اتمنى انك تكون قضيت يومين حلوين و منكونش غلسنا عليك بحاجة .. شرفتنى جدًا بالكلام معاك يا دكتور ..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2012)

> *اخر دفعة اسئلة و تاخد بعدها الأفراج .. ( عشان تعرف احنا طيبيين أد ايه ) *


*عشنا وشفنا على اخر الزمن البنات هما اللى بيدوا افراج للرجالة 
دا ايه الزمن المنيل دا
*


> *حضرتك قولت انك لقيت بنت الحلال .. انزل بوصفها جملة و تفصيلاً .. شكلاً و موضوعًا و جنسيةً:t23:*


*طيب
بنت الحلال من اهل الشام
سورية الجنسية
مسيحية الديانة
من طائفة الروم الارثوذكس الشقيقة
دكتورة جامعية فى احدى الجامعات الاوربية 
اقل منى فى السن مش بكثير 
هادئة الطباع
راقية التصرفات
ذكية جدا وبتفهمنى منغير متكلم 
حنونة طيبة وتعتز جدا بمبادئها ولا يمكن ان تتنازل عنها
بالنسبة للجمال الخارجى
فهى ايه من الجمال فهى حقا اجمل ما رات عينى
ومش هوصف اكتر من كدا علشان بغير عليها
*


> *قابلتها ازاى ؟؟*


* 
اثناء بحثى عن الالتحاق باحدى الجامعات الاوربية على الشبكة العنكبوتية او ما يسمى ب "الانترنت "
هى ساعدتنى تقريبا فى كل شئ والموضوع فيما بعد اصبح صداقة ومنها الى اعجاب ومنها الى رغبة كلا منا الارتباط بالاخر " مع قبول ظروفى المهببة "
*


> *و اخدت فترة أد ايه على ما قررت ان هى دى البنوتة اللى بتحبها ؟:66:*


*مش فاكر اوى بس هى كانت مراحل من مجرد استسفارات الى صداقة على النت الى ابداء بالاعجاب الى الدخول فى العمق قليلا 
اعتقد استغرق ما بين 4 الى 5 شهور + مدة اقامتى بالخارج
*


> *لو رجع بيك الزمان .. تختارها هى تكون حبيبتك الاولى و الاخيرة ؟ *


* 
نيستهم ومش فاكرهم وانا من النوع اللى مش بيفتش فى الماضى 
هختار الواقع
*


> * بكاء الانثى .. دموع تماسيح ؟؟ أم ضعف حقيقى ؟ و ليه ؟:smil13:*


*قد يكون هذا وقد يكون تلك
فى بنات بتحب التمثيل 
وفى بنات فعلا بيبقى فى حالة ضعف والدموع بتلغبهم 
*


> *ايه رد فعلك لو شوفت بنوتة بتبكى ؟:fun_oops:*


* 
اكيد مش هبقى متطفل لو معرفهاش بس لو قريبة منى هحاول اساعدها فى المشكلة على قد مقدر 
*


> * ايه اكتر صفة البنات بتحبها فيك ؟ و خصوصًا اللى بالى بالك ؟:08:
> *


*عموما معرفش
خصوصا باللى بالى بالك هى قالتلى انها اعجبت باصرارى على الحق مهما كانت تكلفته صعبة ودا خلاها تثق فى *


> *عمرك عاكست بنت و انت فى مصر ؟ و لو كنت بتعاكس كنت بتقول ايه ؟*


*وانا لوحدى اكيد لا
فى واحنا فى جروب على سبيل الهزار اة كنا بنبص
والكلام اللى كان بيتقال اللى طبيعى بيتقال من الشباب المصرى " بلاش اقوله علشان الرقابة "
اكثر ادبا " موزة - الجمل - المكنة - الغزال اللى ماشى "
وربك ستار حليم
*


> * و هل عمر بنت عاكستك ؟؟ قالتلك ايه ؟ و كان ايه رد فعلك ؟؟:smile02*


* 
فى الحقيقة لا
بس فى الفون واحدة كلمتنى وقعدت تتغزل شوية بس معرفش مين
ورد فعلى انى قولتلها انا مش فاضيلك لو عايزة تصيعى هبقى اديكى نمرة واحد صايع زيك
وكانت مرة او اتنين وبس
*


> * ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟ *


*لو طلبت طلب بذوق لازم بنفذه 
*


> *اما ربنا يكرمك و تتجوز حبيبتك و لو جيبت بنوتة .. تحب تورث ايه من والدتها ؟*


* 
جمالها وذكائها
*


> *و تورث ايه منك ؟*


*قوة وارادة *


> * و تحب تسميها ايه ؟*


*اى اسم اوربى من اسماء الست العدرا
*


> *هقولك كلمات و تقولى تقولها لمين ( لازم تكون انثى )*


*طيب لو مفيش اعمل ايه يعنى؟*


> *وحشتينى:wub:*


*امى*


> *مقدرش استغنى عنك*


*كاترين
*


> *- ياريتنى قابلتك من زمان :new8:
> - بحبك:love45:*


*نفس الشخصية اللى فاتت *


> *وجودك فى حياتى مجرد تعود*


*مفيش
*


> *نفسى اضربك  :act23:
> *


*شقاوة ووايت *


> *خلصت  اسألتى للاسف .. كنت مستمتعة جدًا بردودك الصريحة و كانت بتشجعنى اكتب  بصراحة اكتر .. اتمنى انك تكون قضيت يومين حلوين و منكونش غلسنا عليك بحاجة  .. شرفتنى جدًا بالكلام معاك يا دكتور ..*


*وانا تشرفت اكتر بالمحاورة الحلوة دى واعتقد انى كدا مطلعتش زى الاخوان ووفيت بالوعد انى هكون كيوت وظريف ولطيف وصورنا فيلم ابى فوق الشجرة وانتهى نهاية سعيدة رومانتيكية منغير وقوع ضحايا 
ودا نادرا لما بيحصل فى اخر اى حوار بدخله فغالبا فى دم بيطرطش فى القسم بغباوة
ربنا رحكم منى والى اللقاء فى حوار اخر*
*طاب مساءكم *


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لو طلبت طلب بذوق لازم بنفذه *



*على يييييييييدى :fun_lol:*
​*
* *احنا كمان بنشكرك جداً دكتور يوحنا واستمتعنا كتير بالحوار معك ... 
ونشكر ربنا انها جت على اد جد مكنش فى خسائر فى العضويات ...
**وغيظنا الشريريييييين اللى اسمهم عبوووووووود ... 
كان عايز دم ... وقضيناها ورد :smil15: ههههههههههه*


*شكراً دكتور .. وعلى وعد اعزائى لقاء قريب وادم جديد فى*
*ادم فى مأزق*



 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

إستمتعنآ كتير بحوآركم آلمميز
يلآ يآ بنآت مستنين آلضحية إللى بعدهـآ
:t17:
 

*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

حقيقي الحوار ممتع جدااااااااااااا
من حيث الاسئله والاجوبه


وفي انتظار الضحيه الجديده
ويارب تكون اللي في بالي ههههه


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حقيقي الحوار ممتع جدااااااااااااا
> من حيث الاسئله والاجوبه
> وفي انتظار الضحيه الجديده
> ويارب تكون اللي في بالي ههههه


*كرمشيلى اسمه فى تقييم*
*وانا انزلهولك فى العنوان حالاً :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

*متمــــرد .... *
* قلعته لها قواعد خاصه .... وقوانين استثنائيه ....*
* على عكس كثيرين .... يرى ان الحب اساسه الكبرياء ... *
* يبحث دائماً عمن ترضى غروره ... وتعطه قدره ...*
* ولا بأس فهذا حقه .... *
 
*  فهو انسان رائع ... مثقف ...*
*  يملك الاسلوب والرأى المستقل ...يمتعنا برحلة حياته ...*
*  فى اقل من ان تسمى خبرات*
 *دائماً مميز .... عندما يتحدث ....
لماح الى ابعد الحدود ... وله تعليقاته الساخره احياناً
والمؤلمه الحقيقيه احياناً اخرى
*​​
*معنا اليوم*​
 *Kerlos-love-Jesus*

* اهلاً بك اخى الغالى .... *
* اشكرك لقبولك استضافتى ... *
*
وستبدأ معك جولة الاسئله الاولى شقاوه 
ولى عودة* :t23:

 



​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*بداية احب احطك انتي في مأزق يا اخت وايت 
التقديمة اللي انتي ناسخاها دي !
الكلام دة انتي كتبتية عني قبل كدة في موضوع تاني ؟
انتي بتستغلي اني مريض ؟
انا احتج 
ـ

ومنتظر شقاوة عشان نحطها في مأزق

خلوا عنوان الموضوع بنتين في مأزق احسن 

" ايموشن واحد مغرور " 
*


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بداية احب احطك انتي في مأزق يا اخت وايت
> التقديمة اللي انتي ناسخاها دي !
> الكلام دة انتي كتبتية عني قبل كدة في موضوع تاني ؟
> انتي بتستغلي اني مريض ؟
> ...


*خانك ذكائك ... هى مش كوبى بيست بنسبة 100% :59:*
*بالأضافه الى ان انطباعى عنك واحد .... *
*فا مش هغير انطباعى عشان اغير المقدمه :act23:*

*بألف هنا ... وربنا يقويك مع شقاوه :smile01*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*


white.angel قال:




خانك ذكائك ... هى مش كوبى بيست بنسبة 100% :59:
بالأضافه الى ان انطباعى عنك واحد .... 
فا مش هغير انطباعى عشان اغير المقدمه :act23:

بألف هنا ... وربنا يقويك مع شقاوه :smile01​

أنقر للتوسيع...


المشكلة مش ف النسبة* *
المشكلة ف انكوا لا تحترمون الضيوف :59:

الله يهنيكي يا اختي
تعالي يا شقاوة
تعالى يا مخاطر 
يامي يامي :mus13:
*


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *المشكلة ف انكوا لا تحترمون الضيوف :59:
> *


*هنشوف :bud:*
*احنا عندنا كام كيرلس .... :act19:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> المشكلة مش ف النسبة* *
> المشكلة ف انكوا لا تحترمون الضيوف :59:
> ...



*احنا مبنحترمش ضيوفنا ؟؟ دة اللى هو فين دة ؟؟ و انت ايش عرفك باللى حصل مع ضيوفنا الموضوع اتعمل و انت مش بتدخل اصلا .. الا لو كنت بتدخل مستخبى دة يبقى وضع تانى  :smile01

مامى ؟؟ الله يرحم :smile01
مع انك داخل شمال بس امرى لله لازم ارحب بيك .. حبة صغيريين و انزلك اول دفعة اسئلة :t23:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





احنا مبنحترمش ضيوفنا ؟؟ دة اللى هو فين دة ؟؟ و انت ايش عرفك باللى حصل مع ضيوفنا الموضوع اتعمل و انت مش بتدخل اصلا .. الا لو كنت بتدخل مستخبى دة يبقى وضع تانى  :smile01

مامى ؟؟ الله يرحم :smile01
مع انك داخل شمال بس امرى لله لازم ارحب بيك .. حبة صغيريين و انزلك اول دفعة اسئلة :t23:

أنقر للتوسيع...



اية يا رمضان* *
انا بهزر 
مبتهزرش :smile01
*


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههه تسجيل متابعه*
*لقاء مميز اكيد*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اية يا رمضان* *
> ...



*ايووووووووووووة يا رمضان بعودة الايام ياراجل
رجالة متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح ... قولتلى مين اللى فى مأزق :smile01*


----------



## amgd beshara (20 أغسطس 2012)

> *اية يا رمضان* *
> انا بهزر
> مبتهزرش :smile01*


اللللللل علي طول كدة اول ما شقاوة جت 

و انا اللى قولت هشوف دم
لالا انا جاي اهدي النفوس الصراحة بس متسكوتلهاش 
:boxing:
متابع


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *شكلنآ هنشوف معركة جآمدهـ آلمرآدى :smile01
**أيووهـ بقى :smile01
* 


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

*كيرو منور بجد و عارفة انه هيبقى حوار من نار .. و سعيدة فعلا انى هقدر اسألك و أسعد انك مش هتعرف تاخد بتارك فالحمد لله انا فى وضع الاقوى :boxing:

مبدئيا .. ارائك فى الغالب صادمة .. فياترى لو سألتك عن رأيك فى المرأة بوجه عام هتقولى ايه ؟؟:t23:

2- سمعتك بتتكلم عن والدتك بعشق رهيب ( انحنى احتراما ليك فيه ) .. هل حصل مرة عارضتها و مشيت رأيك ؟ و لو حصل قول الموقف

3- مشاغب مع كل الناس و عامل مصايب الدنيا و الاخرة .. ايه وضعك مع والدتك مطلع عينها ولا هادى و مطيع ؟؟:thnk0001:

4- عندك اخوات بنات ؟ انت ايه ترتيبك وسطهم ؟ و بتعاملهم ازاى ؟ سى السيد ولا متعرفش عنهم حاجة ؟؟

5- الرجال قوامون على النساء .. ايه رايك فى المقولة دى ؟ صح ولا غلط و ليه ؟

6- النساء ناقصات عقل و دين .. موافق ولا معارض ؟ و ليه ؟؟ عايزة اسباب منطقية و ياريت تقول بالامثلة ( تيك كير البنات مراقبيينك )

7- انت انسان رومانسى ولالا ؟؟:love34: و هل الرومانسية صفة نسائية فى الاصل ؟ و تعيب الراجل ؟؟

8- عمرك اتكسفت قدام بنت ؟:blush2: مع انى عارفة انك مش وش كسوف بس اهو يمكن مرة جت بالغلط فى الماضى السحيق .. :t17:

9- حبيت كام مرة ؟؟ و اتحبيت كام مرة ؟؟:t23:

10- ايه الصفة اللى انت واثق ان البنات بتحبها فيك ؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات

11- شايف نفسك شاب عادى ؟ ولا راجل يتمناه اى بنت ؟ و ادينى اسباب لردك 

يلا دول مؤقتا كدة ووايت هتكمل معاك و ليك فى ذمتى 11 سؤال تانيين بس:giveup: *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





ايووووووووووووة يا رمضان بعودة الايام ياراجل
رجالة متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح ... قولتلى مين اللى فى مأزق :smile01

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش حكاية حمار وخضار ، بس قولت الحقك بدل ماتزعلي * *
زي مانتي عارفاني يعني كويت ورومانسي وبخاف ع المشاعر :new8:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*


amgdmega قال:




اللللللل علي طول كدة اول ما شقاوة جت 

و انا اللى قولت هشوف دم
لالا انا جاي اهدي النفوس الصراحة بس متسكوتلهاش 
:boxing:
متابع

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه* *
ضحكتني بأمانة
*


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2012)

متابعه معاكم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *هههههههههههه تسجيل متابعه*
> *لقاء مميز اكيد*
> ​



*يشرفنا متابعتك يا قمر .. كيرو مميز فى كل حاجة بجد *



amgdmega قال:


> اللللللل علي طول كدة اول ما شقاوة جت
> 
> و انا اللى قولت هشوف دم
> لالا انا جاي اهدي النفوس الصراحة بس متسكوتلهاش
> ...



*عيب عليك انا مسيطرة يا امجد برضه مش أى حاجة .. بس بقا بدل ما اتضرب انا و انت :smile01 منورنا بمتابعتك *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> *شكلنآ هنشوف معركة جآمدهـ آلمرآدى :smile01
> ...



*تموتى انتى فى التقطيع و الشعللة :smile01 .. تابعينا الموضوع مثيييييييير *



mero_engel قال:


> متابعه معاكم



*تشرفنا متابعتك ياقمراية *


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اسئله خطيره يا شقاوه :love45:*
* فين كيرو .... واضح انه لسه بيذاكر :smile01*
*يارب تنجح يا تتح :2:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اسئله خطيره يا شقاوه :love45:*
> * فين كيرو .... واضح انه لسه بيذاكر :smile01*
> *يارب تنجح يا تتح :2:*​



*الراجل قاعد بيجاوب اهو سيبيه براحته خااااااااااااااااااااالص :t23:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



كيرو منور بجد و عارفة انه هيبقى حوار من نار .. و سعيدة فعلا انى هقدر اسألك و أسعد انك مش هتعرف تاخد بتارك فالحمد لله انا فى وضع الاقوى :boxing:


أنقر للتوسيع...


**دة نوركوا انتوا يا قطاقيط
مين قالك مش هعرف اخد بتاري ؟
ليكوا حوار في ذمتي انتوا الاتنين 
وعلمي ع الكلام :smile01




sha2awet 2alam قال:



 مبدئيا .. ارائك فى الغالب صادمة .. فياترى لو سألتك عن رأيك فى المرأة بوجه عام هتقولى ايه ؟؟:t23:


أنقر للتوسيع...


المرأة كائن من خلق الله  ، زيو زي الراجل بالظبط
بشوية اختلافات جسدية .
اللي يتكلم عن المرأة في حد ذاتها ، يعتبر عٌنصرية ، ولو كان بيحاول يجمل فيها فهو شخص مجامل ليس الا ، طبعا لو كان من الرجال ، الله خلقنا بنزعة انتماء لجنسنا ، ومفيش راجل بيحب جنس الستات اكتر من جنسه ، والعكس بالعكس ،
ولو كانت انثى بتتكلم عن المرأة ، فطبعا كلامي دة هتلاقية بيظهر : "  الله خلقنا بنزعة انتماء ، لجنسنا " ، وبرضو العكس بالعكس لو كان راجل بيحكي عن الرجالة

المرأة اللي قابلتها في حياتي ، من اول امي لحد اي حد في شغل او كنيسة
هي انسانة ، زي الراجل تماما ، اختلافات جسدية ، اختلافات نفسية بسبب تربية وتعامل المجتمع معاها



sha2awet 2alam قال:



 2- سمعتك بتتكلم عن والدتك بعشق رهيب ( انحنى احتراما ليك فيه ) .. هل حصل مرة عارضتها و مشيت رأيك ؟ و لو حصل قول الموقف


أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارضتها
بس هو بحكم الوضع في البيت ، وان الظروف خلتني المسؤول عنه ، فبيبان ان انا اللي بقول الكلام وهي بتعملوا
بس حاسبي يعني ، امي بس تفكر تزعل ، او ميعجبهاش كلام 
فانا بكون زي النونو الصغنون قدامها
دي امي :$ 
فاهمة :$ ؟



sha2awet 2alam قال:



 3- مشاغب مع كل الناس و عامل مصايب الدنيا و الاخرة .. ايه وضعك مع والدتك مطلع عينها ولا هادى و مطيع ؟؟:thnk0001:


أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن مطلع عينها بالهزار والمقالب وعشان تعبي ، بس ساعة الجد ، لا مينفعش اكون غير هادي ومطيع 
ع فكرة انا مش عامل مصايب ولا حاجة ولا مشاغب ،
انا غلبان 




sha2awet 2alam قال:



 4- عندك اخوات بنات ؟ انت ايه ترتيبك وسطهم ؟ و بتعاملهم ازاى ؟ سى السيد ولا متعرفش عنهم حاجة ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


عندي اخت
معرفش عنها حاجة  ؟
لا طبعا اعرف
بصي الموضوع مش سي السيد ، الموضوع ثقة مني ليها ، ومباديء هي بتعيش بيها
هي لو عندها مبدأ انها تحافظ على نفسها وعلينا وعلى بيتها ، يبأة كدة مش محتاج اقولها حاجة ولا اعمل سي السيد ، لان اللي عنده مبدأ مش بيخالفو
زائد دة يكون عندي ثقة فيها ، لاني لو شكاك ، هكون سي السيد فشنك ، واهبل 

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 5- الرجال قوامون على النساء .. ايه رايك فى المقولة دى ؟ صح ولا غلط و ليه ؟
> *


*


غلط جدا في مطلقها ، مقولة حقيرة من شخص عنصري جدا 
ولكن لطبيعتنا الجسدية والنفسية اللي ربنا عملها ، وعشان اللي ربنا قالوا
فالراجل يكون معاه المقداف ويقدف صح ، يعرف يقود ويظبط الدنيا ، انما مش قوام ولا حاجة

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 6- النساء ناقصات عقل و دين .. موافق ولا معارض ؟ و ليه ؟؟ عايزة اسباب منطقية و ياريت تقول بالامثلة ( تيك كير البنات مراقبيينك )
> *


*

نفس الكومنت اللي فوق ، مقولة حقيرة من شخص عنصري
في بنات في الكنايس انضف من رجالة كتير ، وانضف مني انا شخصيا ، سواء نضافة لسان ، او مظهر ، او روحانيات او خدمة حقيقية
وفي بنات بتفهم في مجالات انا وكتير من الرجالة يقفوا قدامها طور الله في برسيمه

والعكس بالعكس !
انما التصنيفات العنصرية دي مش بتاعتنا خالص

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 7- انت انسان رومانسى ولالا ؟؟:love34: و هل الرومانسية صفة نسائية فى الاصل ؟ و تعيب الراجل ؟؟
> *


*
مش عارف 
بس غالبا كدة مش رومانسي 

بصي
اي صفة حلوة تزيد عن حدها تباة عيب
ارسطو قال ان الفضيلة وسط بين رزيلتين
يعني مثلا الشجاعه وسط بين الجٌبن والتهور ،،،، وهكذا

الراجل عموما ، في مجتمعنا ، على ضهره نجاح العلاقة كلها ، من اول ماديا لحد اصغر تفصيلة فيها
الشغل والعمايل اهم بكتير من الكلام الحلو او الاحاسيس
خصوصا في مجتمعنا وزمننا
بس الرومانسية مش عيب خالص ، ومتعيبش طبعا

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 8- عمرك اتكسفت قدام بنت ؟:blush2: مع انى عارفة انك مش وش كسوف بس اهو يمكن مرة جت بالغلط فى الماضى السحيق .. :t17:
> *


*

انا بتكسف لو احرجت حد بدون قصد
الصراحة الزيادة ممكن تحرج ناس ، هنا بتكسفلهم وبحاول اخرجهم من الاحراج

بس انا اتكسف ؟ من تصرف ليا او كلام او موقف ؟
لسة مجربتش دة لحد انهاردة 

انا انسان بطبيعتوا جدا ، لا بعرف في اتيكيت ولا اداب جلوس وتعامل ، وكل المواضيع دي
وعشان كدة مبحسش بغلطات الكسوف
** 

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 9- حبيت كام مرة ؟؟ و اتحبيت كام مرة ؟؟:t23:
> *


*

حبيت مرة في سن مراهق شوية ، وطبعا مع الايام اكشتفت انو كان شوية لعب 
حب حقيقي = 1

اتحبيت كم مرة ؟
السؤال دة اجابته مني انا تباة مش مظبوطة
يمكن اتقالي من ناس بحبك ، وكانوا كدابين
ويمكن ناس مقالتش وكانوا بيحبوني

بس عموما لو على عدد اللي قالوا ؟
3


*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 10- ايه الصفة اللى انت واثق ان البنات بتحبها فيك ؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات
> *


*

مبفكرش كدة اطلاقا 
والبنات بتحب اية والولاد بتحب اية والشواذ بيحبوا اية 

بس اللي اعرف ان الناس بتشوفو حلو " الناس عموما "
الصراحة - ثقة بالنفس - والبقاء على الناس والعلاقات المهمة 

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 11- شايف نفسك شاب عادى ؟ ولا راجل يتمناه اى بنت ؟ و ادينى اسباب لردك
> *


*

برضو مش بفكر ككدة 
البنات تتمنى زي ماتحب ،
I'll still Iam 




*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * يلا دول مؤقتا كدة ووايت هتكمل معاك و ليك فى ذمتى 11 سؤال تانيين بس:giveup: *


*


دراعي وجعني :smile01
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2012)

eh ya sha2awa...dosi shwaya gamed..
3ayzen  ma2ze9 bgad
Wenta ya 3am kero gaweb sa7 hhhh


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> eh ya sha2awa...dosi shwaya gamed..
> 3ayzen  ma2ze9 bgad
> Wenta ya 3am kero gaweb sa7 hhhh


*
يا لولو احنا لسة بنسخن 
وايت جاية بالتقيل بقا :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> يا لولو احنا لسة بنسخن
> وايت جاية بالتقيل بقا :smile01*


*ايه رأيك يا بيبو انزل اللى بعتهم لصاحبنا هناك *
*اللقاء بتاع عمرو اديب :smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2012)

mashatalh 3alikom ya banat..
Ila al amam


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايه رأيك يا بيبو انزل اللى بعتهم لصاحبنا هناك *
> *اللقاء بتاع عمرو اديب :smile01*​



*مش وحشين بس عايزين اسخن .. دة كيرو يعنى مش أى حد .. عايزين حاجة خصوصى .. نزليهم بس غيرى كام موقف منهم كدة عايزين ننزل بالتقيل :mus13:*


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش وحشين بس عايزين اسخن .. دة كيرو يعنى مش أى حد .. عايزين حاجة خصوصى .. نزليهم بس غيرى كام موقف منهم كدة عايزين ننزل بالتقيل :mus13:*


*فاتحاها على البحرى المرادى :smile01
كل مره تقفلى على صوباعى  :act23:
ماشى ماشى .. :t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فاتحاها على البحرى المرادى :smile01
> كل مره تقفلى على صوباعى  :act23:
> ماشى ماشى .. :t23:*


*
انتى مش نفسك تاخدى راحتك ؟؟ و كيرو مننا و علينا و خليها حفلة ختام مؤقتة .. لازم نهاية قوية عشان الاجازة الطويلة اللى بعدها نبقى سيبنا علامة :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

*كوكو .. حقيقى انت من الاشخاص اللى انا سعيده بانى اُتيحت لى فرصه الحديث معاك:t23: ... وباشكرك جداً لانك قبلت دعوتى "المجنونه":smile01 .. واكيد من خلال حوارك هنكتشف بعد جديد فى شخصية "آدم" .... وطبعاً كالعاده ... من اجاباتكم سُئلتم :hlp: .... اسمحلى اسألك شوية اسئله :mus13: :*

*1) من الملاحظ انك لا تخالف والدتك "بتاتاً" ... كيف اذاً ستوفق بين زوجتك وامك ...
 فى حال اختلفا فى الرأى على شئ واحد :shutup22: ... من حينئذ ستكون لها الاولويه :new2: ؟؟*

*2) هل عدم معرفتك بأصول الاتيكيت والمبادئ العامه للتعامل مع الاخرين ... 
لا يضعك احياناً فى مأزق ؟؟*

*3) هل صفعتك فى يوم والدتك .. لِمَ ... ؟؟*

*4) دائماً كان يقول لك ابيك "انك سريع البديهه وحسن التصرف" ... 
اى المواقف فى حياتك تجلت بها هذه الصفات بوضوح .. تحسد عليه ؟؟*​*
لــــــــ:yaka:ــــــــــــو
ماهو رد فعلك لو تعرضت لأحدى هذه المواقف 
*​ 
* 1) اكتشفت ان زوجتك تخونك "فى المستقبل لما تتجوز " :bomb:.*

* 2) تحرشت بك فتاه :love34:. *

* 3) صفعتك فتاه فى الشارع :yahoo:. *

* 4) كنت فى خروجه مع زملائك ولقيتهم خارجين لحضور جلسه "ثقافيه " 
وبصحبة مخدرات -من باب الروشنه والتغيير- :dance:. *

*5)




 حببيت تعبر لبنت عن اعجابك بيها :t25: .*

* 6) بنت قالتلك "انا بحبك , ومقدرش اعيش من غيرك " وانت مبتحبهاش :11azy:.... *

* 7) شفت بنت فى الشارع بيتم التحرش بيها بشكل مهين **:w00t:** . *

​*I'll be back :flowers:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



كوكو .. حقيقى انت من الاشخاص اللى انا سعيده بانى اُتيحت لى فرصه الحديث معاك:t23: ... وباشكرك جداً لانك قبلت دعوتى "المجنونه":smile01 .. واكيد من خلال حوارك هنكتشف بعد جديد فى شخصية "آدم" .... وطبعاً كالعاده ... من اجاباتكم سُئلتم :hlp: .... اسمحلى اسألك شوية اسئله :mus13: :
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا اسعد يا وايت ، اسمحلك يا فنذم 



white.angel قال:



1) من الملاحظ انك لا تخالف والدتك "بتاتاً" ... كيف اذاً ستوفق بين زوجتك وامك ...
  فى حال اختلفا فى الرأى على شئ واحد :shutup22: ... من حينئذ ستكون لها الاولويه :new2: ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الاولوية للحق ، لو الاختلاف على الحق وفي وجهات نظر
بس لو حد من الاتنين بيكره التاني ، يبأة الافضل يكون كل واحد بعيد ، لأني مقدرش اخسر امي ، او اظلم زوجتي 
زوجتي اللي مش هتجوزها ان شاء الله 



white.angel قال:



2) هل عدم معرفتك بأصول الاتيكيت والمبادئ العامه للتعامل مع الاخرين ... 
لا يضعك احياناً فى مأزق ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اطلاقا
معنى اني بطبيعتي ، مش اني معنديش ذوق ، او مبفهمش ازاي احترم الناس
الفكرة ف ان في حاجات بحس ان الناس بتصطنعها قدام بعض ، سواء في الاكل ، او طريقة القعدة او السلام او الابتساامات او او او
دة اللي مبفهمش فيه ، ولو فهمتو مش هعملو
مش هفكر ابدا في طريقة ضحكتي ، ولا سلامي ولا قعدتي واغيرها عشان الاتيكيت بيقول كذا
انا بطبيعتي ـ اللي الحمدلله مقبولة في البيت والشغل والجيم 




white.angel قال:



3) هل صفعتك فى يوم والدتك .. لِمَ ... ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امي مش بتعرف تضرب 
بس انا من كتر الهزار والمقالب والرخامة بخليها تصرخ وتلوش فيا
مرة خليتها تجري ورايا بسكينة 
وكانت عايزة تضربني بيها بجد  ، لدرجة اني جريت فتحت باب الشقة ووقفت برة ،  راحت قافلاة وقالتلي خليك حافي كدة يامعفن قدام الناس في العمارة
ساعتها وقفت وعملت نفسي بصلح اللمبة اللي قدام باب الشقة ، عشان الناس اللي طالعة واللي نازلة ميتريقوش عليا 

وكتير جدا ارخم عليها وهي في المطبخ ، لحد ماتروح لاسعاني بالمعلقة في ايديا ، او ترميني بمخرطة مثلا او شوكة 

تقريبا امي بتحاول تقلل دخولها المطبخ وانا في البيت عشان بيركبها العصبي ، وبتباة غالبا هتقتلني 



white.angel قال:



4) دائماً كان يقول لك ابيك "انك سريع البديهه وحسن التصرف" ... 
 اى المواقف فى حياتك تجلت بها هذه الصفات بوضوح .. تحسد عليه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أكتر المواقف ، كنا عملنا حادثة في مرة وهو اتنطر من بربريز العربية لـ 4  متر قدام تقريبا ، روحت وعملتلو تنفس صناعي لأنو مكنش بيتنفس اطلاقا ، ولما  الناس اتلمت طلبوا الاسعاف ، روحنا للمستشفى الدكتور قال لو مكنش اتعملوا  التنفس دة ، كان فضلت اعضاء الجسم تتوقف عن العمل بعد كل 10 دقايق لحد  الموت .​


لــــــــ:yaka:ــــــــــــو
ماهو رد فعلك لو تعرضت لأحدى هذه المواقف ​ 

white.angel قال:



1) اكتشفت ان زوجتك تخونك "فى المستقبل لما تتجوز " :bomb:.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بسيطة
هتطردها برة البيت هي واللي معاها عريانين في الشارع وابلغ عنهم البوليس ،  والعب بلايستيشن ، او مثلا اعمل اكلة حلوة ، او اروح اقعد مع امي في البيت .




white.angel قال:



2) تحرشت بك فتاه :love34:.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دة عز الطلب اللي انتي بتقولية دة 




white.angel قال:



3) صفعتك فتاه فى الشارع :yahoo:.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا مبعاكسش ، فعشان كدة لو صفعتني ، لو عرفت يعني ، هتبأة هي اللي غلطانة
غلطانة وتصفعني ؟
مفيش ، هنفخها واعلقها ف الشارع 



white.angel قال:



4) كنت فى خروجه مع زملائك ولقيتهم خارجين لحضور جلسه "ثقافيه " 
 وبصحبة مخدرات -من باب الروشنه والتغيير- :dance:.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لو في حاجة تاني تتعمل غير المخدرات هعملها
دة كان بيحصل ايام الجامعه ، كنا نروح لمكان في بلايستيشن وبلياردو والكلام دة ، وكانو بيشربوا ، بس كنت بلعب انا ، 
ولو مكان مفيهوش حاجة اعملها غير اني اتفرج عليهم ، اكيد همشي
انا بكره فكرة التدخين جدا والمخدرات ، وعندي ضيق تنفس من السجاير اصلا 
والدي كان بيشرب السجاير في البالكونة ويقفل ع نفسو طول مانا موجود في البيت



white.angel قال:



5)



 حببيت تعبر لبنت عن اعجابك بيها :t25: .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كرامتي بتنأح عليا في المواقف دي ، وهفكر كتير في رد فعلها 
بس هحاول اكون لماح واعرف هي بتبادلني الاعجاب ولا لا 
ولو اتاكدت من دة ، هصارحها مفيش اي مشاكل



white.angel قال:



6) بنت قالتلك "انا بحبك , ومقدرش اعيش من غيرك " وانت مبتحبهاش :11azy:....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دة حصل من فتر ة ، ورديت بوضوح ، انا حالتي المادية حاليا متسمحش لأي علاقة ، وانا مش ببادلك نفس الشعور



white.angel قال:



7) شفت بنت فى الشارع بيتم التحرش بيها بشكل مهين :w00t: .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لو اقدر اساعدها هساعد اكيد
بس مش هموت نفسي عشانها ، انا ورايا مسؤولية 


​


white.angel قال:



I'll be back :flowers:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


دراعي وجعني برضو 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*اجابات حلوة و صريحة أحييك عليها .. و للاسف أخر دفعة اسئلة هسألهالك و يبقى ربنا رحمك منى ( اياك تقول الحمد لله ):hlp:

1/فى أحدى المرات ( اللى مش قليلة ) كنت بتقول ان البنات لازم تحتشم عشان احنا فى مجتمع متخلف ... ايه معنى الاحتشام بالنسبة لك ؟ و لو تقدر تجيب صورة محتشمة يبقى كتر خيرك:smil16:

2/طيب لو سافرت فى مجتمع تانى هل معايير الاحتشام هتختلف معاك ( لاحظ هناك مفيش الكلاب السعرانة اللى بتتحرش زى هنا ) و تسيب زوجتك تلبس اللى هى عايزاه ؟ ولا مبدأ فيك و مش هيتغير بتغيير المكان ؟leasantr

3/مؤمن بصداقة الشباب و البنات و لالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ و لو مؤمن قول الصفات اللى بتختارها فى صديقاتك البنات :t23:

4/ايه الموقف او الصفة اللى لو اكتشتفتها فى بنت تقطع علاقتك بيها تماما ؟:nunu0000:

5/ايه رأيك فى الرقص ؟ ممكن تسمح لبنت تخصك ترقص قدام الناس ولالا؟؟ طيب و تحب زوجتك ترقصلك ولالا ؟؟ مع ذكر سبب لكل اجابة هتقولها :ura1:

6/لو بايدك تغير صفة فى كل بنات حوا .. تغير ايه ؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟:thnk0001:

7/ممكن تمد أيدك على بنت ؟ تضربها يعنى ؟ و فى اى موقف ؟ و هل الضرب رجولة أم ينقص من رجولة الراجل ؟:act23:

8/ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟ بمعنى ايه الحاجة اللى لو بنت عملتها متقدرش ترفضلها طلب اوممكن تعجب بيها ؟:wub:

9/ايه مواصفات فتاة أحلامك بالترتيب من حيث الاهمية .. و ايه من المواصفات دى ممكن تتنازل عنها فى بنت بتحبها ( خلى بالك مفيش حد كامل و طبيعى تقدم تنازلات ):new8:

10/من عضوات منتدانا العزيز .. عايزة اسم بنت قدام كل صفة من دول ::66:
- ذكية 
- مرحة 
- قوية 
- حنونة 
- أنطوائية 
- اجتماعية 

فى أخر سؤال .. و تطبيقًا لقانون الحريات و ايمانا منا بالتساوى و حقى و حقك  :t13: .. هديك فرصة ذهبية تنتقم فيها منى انا و وايت ... تقدر توصفنى و توصفها و تقول رأيك بحرية كاملة مع ذكر عيوبنا و مميزاتنا ( مميزاتنا الاول طبعا ) :smil15:

دلعتك كتير جدا .. دلع مدلعتهوش لعضو قبلك يلا انشالله ماحد حوش .. اتمنى انى مكونش  ضايقتك بأى سؤال و تكون اتبسطت فى الشوية اللى فاتو .. 



يووووووووووه كنت هنسى اقولك : سلامة دراعك :fun_lol:
*


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

يعني عليك يا كيرلس 
شد حيلك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يعني عليك يا كيرلس
> شد حيلك



*ههههههههههههههه ايه بس فيه ايه ؟؟ 
هو بالراحة مش عاجب و الحوار نايم .. تشد شوية يبقى ياعينى عليه ؟؟ الاسئلة كلها من المنهج مطلعناش برا :t31:*


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

دا المنهج شكله صعب جداا يا شقااوه
بس حلوو الواحد بيحب يتفرج علي الخناقات


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> دا المنهج شكله صعب جداا يا شقااوه
> بس حلوو الواحد بيحب يتفرج علي الخناقات


*انت اللى طيبه :wub:
كيرلس مذاكر ومدكـــــن ..... leasantr

تعيشى وتتفرجى على الخناقات .... :a63:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اجابات حلوة و صريحة أحييك عليها .. و للاسف أخر دفعة اسئلة هسألهالك و يبقى ربنا رحمك منى ( اياك تقول الحمد لله ):hlp:
> *



*ستين الف الحمدلله 
اهو مقولتش الحمدلله واحدة بس :a63:*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 1/فى أحدى المرات ( اللى مش قليلة ) كنت بتقول ان البنات لازم تحتشم عشان احنا فى مجتمع متخلف ... ايه معنى الاحتشام بالنسبة لك ؟ و لو تقدر تجيب صورة محتشمة يبقى كتر خيرك:smil16:
> *



لا مكسل اجيب صورة :d
احتشام يعني لبس محترم ، يعني ببساطة زي ماقولت قبل كدة برضو، لا مقفز على حاجة ، ولا مبين حاجة بشكل اوفر ، ولا مطرشق من حتة ، ولا هيتقطع من حتة
هدمة كدة يعني ، هدوم :d
ملابس
الملابس في اصلها اخترعت عشان سببين
1- عشان الناس متمشيش عريانة
2- عشان يقولوا الله اللبس دة شيك
ودة معنى الحشمة بالنسبالي ، البنت او الولد ميبقاش عريان ، وفي نفس الوقت يلبس لبس شيك
لبس يثير عقلي لجماله او جمالها ، مش يغير الفكر لفكر شرير .



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 2/طيب لو سافرت فى مجتمع تانى هل معايير الاحتشام هتختلف معاك ( لاحظ هناك مفيش الكلاب السعرانة اللى بتتحرش زى هنا ) و تسيب زوجتك تلبس اللى هى عايزاه ؟ ولا مبدأ فيك و مش هيتغير بتغيير المكان ؟leasantr
> *



اكيد المعايير هتتغير ، بس مع الحفاظ على عادتنا برضو وعلى البيئة اللي هكون عيشت فيها 30 سنة على الاقل
تلبس اللي هي عايزاة ، بس متروحش شاطئ عراة برة مثلا ، او تتخلى عن احدى اجزاء الملابس في الشواطيء :d
وطبعا كلو الا البكيني :d
انا بهزر :d
في النهاية ، لازم نحترم نفسنا قبل المجتمع ،
وفي النهاية ، الحشمة مش عيب ع فكرة ولا رجعية ، لأن الله طلبها 
و الا باة يبأة الله دقة قديمة :d




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 3/مؤمن بصداقة الشباب و البنات و لالا ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ و لو مؤمن قول الصفات اللى بتختارها فى صديقاتك البنات :t23:
> *



انا ماليش صداقات كتير ، او بمعنى اصح ماليش صديق صدوق ، انتيمي يعني باللغة الجديدة
ليا معارف ، بس مش لدرجة الصداقة ، لا بحب اقرب من حد ولا حد يقرب مني اوي ، غير بس كم معرفة من ايام الجامعة ، وناس قليلة من كنيستي اللي مبأتش اروحها :d
واكيد في صداقة بين الشباب والبنات ، اللي بيمنع دة وبيحرموا بيكون شخص كل تفكيره عن الجنس الآخر هو الجنس ، والفكرة دي مش مسيحية ، احنا لا عندنا محرم ولا ارضاع كبير :d
احنا بني ادمين ، مش حيوانات بتقودها شهواتها ، وبتخلينا نحطلها قوانين .

مبعرفش اصنف الناس لبنات ورجالة
عموما الصديق لازم يبأة جدع ، ويكون كلمة غدر بالنسباله كلمة مجهولة مش في القاموس 



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 4/ايه الموقف او الصفة اللى لو اكتشتفتها فى بنت تقطع علاقتك بيها تماما ؟:nunu0000:
> *



يادي بنت :d
قولنا في حاجة اسمها ناس وبشر ، مفيش بنت وولد 
الصفة اللي لو اكتشفتها في حد اقطع علاقتي بيه ، اني احسو غدار ، او بيعاملني من مناخيرو مثلا او شاف نفسوا شويتين ، كرامتي بتنأح عليا شوية :d
غالبا الناس اللي تعمل كدة مع الواحد ، بتكون كانت هتموت وتاكل تراب من اللي بيدوس فيه ف الاول :d



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 5/ايه رأيك فى الرقص ؟ ممكن تسمح لبنت تخصك ترقص قدام الناس ولالا؟؟ طيب و تحب زوجتك ترقصلك ولالا ؟؟ مع ذكر سبب لكل اجابة هتقولها :ura1:
> *



بنت تخصني ترقص قدام ناس ؟
لا طبعا !
لية يعني بنت تخصني تقف تهز كل ماتملك قدام ناس !
اية الهدف يعني ولا الدافع ؟
اية اصلا اللي يخلي حتى الراجل يقف يهز جسمو قدام ناس ؟

ومراتي ترقصلي ؟
لا بصراحة ماليش ف الجو دة :d
هي بس تعملي اكل من اللي بحبو ، وهتبأة كتكوتة وهرضى عليها :d



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 6/لو بايدك تغير صفة فى كل بنات حوا .. تغير ايه ؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟:thnk0001:
> *



التقدير
البنات عموما فيهم طبع ، الطبع دة موجود في الراجل برضو
بس مش بالنسبة الكبيرة اللي في البنات
البنت بتقدر الحاجات اللي تهمها بس من الراجل
يعني مثلا اعرف بنات بتسيب خطيبها عشان مبيعرفش يقول كلام حلو ، رغم انو راجل جدا وبيتعب جدا عشان موضوعهم يكمل
وهكذا على حسب اللي البنت بتحبوا وعايزاة ، 
زوجات بتسيب اجوازهم عشان الكلام الحلو ، بتخونهم عشان الجنس ,,,,, الخ

كمان التقدير من الناحية الاجتماعية
البنات عموما بيطلع عليهم جٌمل معروفة اوي ، زي البنت تتف عليها تلزق ، وحبها تسيبك ، سيبها تحبك والكلام دة
البنت عموما لما بتحس انها ملكت حاجة اوحد ، بيكون شوية رخيص ، او مش محبب ، او خفيف ومالوش لازمة
عكس مابتكون المعرفة بالشخص دة سطحية ، بتبأة نفسها تقربلو وتعرفوا 

التقدير عموما عند البنات ناقص ومختل في حاجات كتير
بتكلم عن البنات اللي شوفتهم واتعاملت معاهم وسمعت عنهم فقط
عشان مبأش عممت على حد ,



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 7/ممكن تمد أيدك على بنت ؟ تضربها يعنى ؟ و فى اى موقف ؟ و هل الضرب رجولة أم ينقص من رجولة الراجل ؟:act23:
> *



الضرب بالنسبالي مالوش علاقة بالرجولة
الضرب هو تعبير عن الغضب ، مش بأي قصد تاني
الضرب بقصد الاهانة يكون الشخص مختل
الضرب بقصد الرجولة يكون الشخص مختل

انا لما اتجوز كمان 100 سنة هضرب مراتي :d
بس مش بالقلم ، ومش بالحزام ، ومش بالجزمة ، اقصد مش بغرض الاهانة
هضربها لما اتنرفز مثلا في ايديها 
لان التعبير عن الغضب بالضرب مش غلط ، خصوصا من الناس المقربين
وعشان دة لو هي انفعلت في مرة وضربتني بونية برضو ، هقبلها ومش هعتبرها اهانة
في النهاية انا وهي بني ادمين




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 8/ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟ بمعنى ايه الحاجة اللى لو بنت عملتها متقدرش ترفضلها طلب اوممكن تعجب بيها ؟:wub:
> *


*
لا مفيش نقطة ضعف دي 
واية علاقتها باني اعجب ببنت ؟
يعني انا اعجب بواحدة واتجوزها عشان بتعيط حلو مثلا ؟
اكيد لا 

بس عموما انا بحب منظر البنات من غير مكياج
وبكره المكياج جدا 

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 9/ايه مواصفات فتاة أحلامك بالترتيب من حيث الاهمية .. و ايه من المواصفات دى ممكن تتنازل عنها فى بنت بتحبها ( خلى بالك مفيش حد كامل و طبيعى تقدم تنازلات ):new8:
> *


*
طيبة
تساعدني نبني العلاقة ، مش تكون الاميرة وانا الخادم اللي بينفذ
تفهم شخصيتي بكل غلطاتها عشان تعرف تتعامل
تكون باقية عليا رغم اي حاجة / الصفة دي بالذات مستحيل استغنى عنها

اتنازل في اية ؟
في الشكل بس مش كتير :d 


*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 10/من عضوات منتدانا العزيز .. عايزة اسم بنت قدام كل صفة من دول ::66:
> - ذكية
> - مرحة
> - قوية
> ...


*
ذكية : وايت انجل
مرحة : انتي يا شقاوة ، مرحة اوي  ، اوي :a63:
قوية : لوسينتو متشو ، قلبها اسود اوي ، رغم انو كان لبن حليب :a63:
حنونة : معرفش ، هعرف منين حنونة ولا لا :d
انطوائية : اكيد معرفهاش :d
اجتماعية : البنات هنا كلهم لذوذين وعسولين ، مفيش حد رخم يعني .

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * فى أخر سؤال .. و تطبيقًا لقانون الحريات و ايمانا منا بالتساوى و حقى و حقك  :t13: .. هديك فرصة ذهبية تنتقم فيها منى انا و وايت ... تقدر توصفنى و توصفها و تقول رأيك بحرية كاملة مع ذكر عيوبنا و مميزاتنا ( مميزاتنا الاول طبعا ) :smil15:
> *


*
لا دة هيكون في رد لوحدو طبعا ، عشان اخد راحتي :a63:

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * دلعتك كتير جدا .. دلع مدلعتهوش لعضو قبلك يلا انشالله ماحد حوش .. اتمنى انى مكونش  ضايقتك بأى سؤال و تكون اتبسطت فى الشوية اللى فاتو ..
> *


* 
حبيب قلب شعر رجلي :d

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * يووووووووووه كنت هنسى اقولك : سلامة دراعك :fun_lol:
> *



*برضو واجعني*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

5er ya 3am kerlos...
Men lo siento di elly 2albaha eswed w kan abyad laban
...howa enta doctor 2olob???


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



5er ya 3am kerlos...
Men lo siento di elly 2albaha eswed w kan abyad laban
...howa enta doctor 2olob???

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتي اللي قولتيلي ان قبلك بأة اسود اساسا * *
انتي بس ذاكرتك ضعيفة فمش فاكرة 
*


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لا دة هيكون في رد لوحدو طبعا ، عشان اخد راحتي :a63:
> *


*فى الانجاز كدة عشان الدفعه الاخيره فى الطريق leasantr*

*ومتاخدش راحتك اوى :a63: ... انت فى موضوعنا :spor2:*​


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> 5er ya 3am kerlos...
> Men lo siento di elly 2albaha eswed w kan abyad laban
> ...howa enta doctor 2olob???


*قلبك اسود يا لولو ... :kap:*
*دة انت الطيبه كلها .... هو ازاااااااااى يقول عليك كدة :a63:*

*يا طيبه يا وايت :hlp:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انتي اللي قولتيلي ان قبلك بأة اسود اساسا * *
> انتي بس ذاكرتك ضعيفة فمش فاكرة
> *



emta ya a5oya ...
bs mshy..toshkar tab3an..w malksh aman...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2012)

متبعاكو. و فرحانه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *قلبك اسود يا لولو ... :kap:*
> *دة انت الطيبه كلها .... هو ازاااااااااى يقول عليك كدة :a63:*
> 
> *يا طيبه يا وايت :hlp:*​



mabyefhamosh fi el teba ya5ty
Regala  afkarha soda w nila
5alini sakta ya 5ty ya tayeba ya mwala3aha   hhhhh


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> mabyefhamosh fi el teba ya5ty
> Regala  afkarha soda w nila
> 5alini sakta ya 5ty ya tayeba ya mwala3aha   hhhhh


*مش عارفه صدقينى .. رجالة اخر زمن .... :hlp:*
*طيب يا نصه فاهمنى استر عليا واعمل من بنها .... :a63:*
*مش in public كدة* :kap:​


----------



## Samir poet (21 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رجالة اخر زمن *
> 
> ​


*الرِجَالُ أكثر إِخلاصاً مما تظنون ~!!!*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش عارفه صدقينى .. رجالة اخر زمن .... :hlp:*
> *طيب يا نصه فاهمنى استر عليا واعمل من بنها .... :a63:*
> *مش in public كدة* :kap:​



hhhhhhhhhhhh
7ader   hastor ya mwal3aha
Bs msh awseki 3a kero wla yawza mosa3da f ma3loma ana 3al 5as hhhhhh


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhh
> 7ader   hastor ya mwal3aha
> Bs msh awseki 3a kero wla yawza mosa3da f ma3loma ana 3al 5as hhhhhh


*يخليك ربنا ليا كدة دايماً .. :love45:*
*متعاونه وتحبى الخير ومساعدة الناس كلها :fun_lol:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو يخلص بس اجاباته على شقاوه ... *
*عشان لينا اجابه فى ذمته لسه ... :2:*
*وانزل الاسئله :boxing:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يخليك ربنا ليا كدة دايماً .. :love45:*
> *متعاونه وتحبى الخير ومساعدة الناس كلها :fun_lol:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو يخلص بس اجاباته على شقاوه ... *
> ...



hhhhhhh gedan
Rabena y3eno....
W rbena y5aliko w tmaweto el nas as2ila
Ento tsharafo kol el banat tab3an


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الرِجَالُ أكثر إِخلاصاً مما تظنون ~!!!*
> ​



seme3t el esha3a di fin ya 5oya
Ew3a ykon ya televsion el masry!!!!
 7ad ytargem kalami l samir hhhhh


----------



## Samir poet (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> seme3t el esha3a di fin ya 5oya
> Ew3a ykon ya televsion el masry!!!!
> 7ad ytargem kalami l samir hhhhh


صدقينى اكتراخلاص
بس هم تحولةالى وحوش
بسببكم  ياعنى انتوالسبب
لوتفهمو مشاعر الرجالة
سعتها الرجالة مكنتش تبقى وحوش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> صدقينى اكتراخلاص
> بس هم تحولةالى وحوش
> بسببكم  ياعنى انتوالسبب
> لوتفهمو مشاعر الرجالة
> سعتها الرجالة مكنتش تبقى وحوش



msh lama ye3rafo homa eh masha3et neb2a nefhamha???
I7na elsabab..3ozrokom akbar men 3ebkom b2a 
Yala 3alih el 3awad fikom..nestawred shwaya men mozambi9


----------



## Samir poet (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> msh lama ye3rafo homa eh masha3et neb2a nefhamha???
> I7na elsabab..3ozrokom akbar men 3ebkom b2a
> Yala 3alih el 3awad fikom..nestawred shwaya men mozambi9


شكر لردك وصلتنى المعلومة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شكر لردك وصلتنى المعلومة


Ana ma 2asadt awsal ay ma3loma wla radi kan l sha5sak
Da bey3abar  3ani
...............................


----------



## Samir poet (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> Ana ma 2asadt awsal ay ma3loma wla radi kan l sha5sak
> Da bey3abar  3ani
> ...............................


اشكرك على النصحية


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*وايت انجل وشقاوة ، طلبتوا رأيي فيكوا 

هبدأ بشقاوة لأنها اللي سألت السؤال
انا شايفك انسانة متزنة ، سواء تفكير او تعاملات او غيرو ، عارفة حدودك فين ، وعارفة تعملي حدود للناس معاكي 
اراءك بختلف معاها احيانا ، لأنك عندك مشكلة في كلامك يمكن متقصديهاش ، وهي التعميم
التعميم ع الراجل انو كائن شهواني جنسي عايش يبص للبنات دة غلط
التعميم ع الانثى انها مؤدبة متقصدش اي حاجة لا بلبسها ولا بكلامها ولا بأفعالها ، وانها اشبه بالملاك اللي عايش وسط مجتمع حيواني دة غلط
دة برضو غلط
مش عارف لية متخيلك بنت قمورة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 


وايت انجل
انتي حد مثقف جدا ، متهيألي مشوفتش رأي ليكي اختلف معاه ، يمكن قيمتك برضو كذا مرة على مشاركات بيعجبني فيها اراءك جدا
بحسك خليط بين الجد والهزار
الشخصيات دي عموما انا بحبها 
بين قوسين انا مش مرتبط 
هههههه
ياريت يكون في بنا موضوع نكتبوا سوا ، احنا اتفقنا على دى عشروميت مرة ومنفذنهوش ، رغم اني فاكر انك قولتي شوية افكار تحفة

انا خلصت :$

















*


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

*كل مدى بتثبت اننا اصبنا بأختيارك لتكون ضيفنا ... فأجاباتك تحمل من الصراحه ما يثبت انها لا تحمل ورائها اجابات اخرى ... فاسمح لى ان اتمم معاك اخر جوله من لقائنا هذا ... 

**مارأيك فى :spor2: :*

​*1) التعارف والزواج عن طريق الانترنت :t39: ؟

2) الحب بعد سن الخمسين ld: ؟

3) الخيانه تحت مسمى "نزوه" :vava: ؟

4) هل يمكن لقلب الرجل ان يجمع بين انثتين :smil6: ؟

5) هل تُحرج "تخجل " من المديح :wub: ؟

6) متى تخلع عبائة الرجل "المثقف" لترتدى عبائة الرجل "البدائى" 30: ؟

7) هل تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك "اصدقاء" رجال :t33: ؟

8) هل تفضل ان تشعر "بضعف" المرآه امامك ... ماذا يمثل لك ضعف المرآه  ؟

9) هل ممكن ان تقبل الارتباط بفتاه "اذكى " منك :new6:؟

10) متى كسرت الحياه "كبرياؤك " وكيف رددت عليها :t32: ؟

**كنت صريح بنسبة عاليه جداً ... ولكن :*​*
11) بنسبة كام فى المائه كانت صراحتك ... وماهى الاسئله التى تجملت فى اجابتها :thnk0001:؟
**





*
*سعدت بلقائى معاك ... وتشرفت بمحاورتك ...
واشكرك لأطرائك ومحبتك وذوقك ...

 :16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9:
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



كل مدى بتثبت اننا اصبنا بأختيارك لتكون ضيفنا ... فأجاباتك تحمل من الصراحه ما يثبت انها لا تحمل ورائها اجابات اخرى ... فاسمح لى ان اتمم معاك اخر جوله من لقائنا هذا ... ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



كبير عليا الكلام دة 
اسمحلك يافنذم



white.angel قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...




white.angel قال:



1) التعارف والزواج عن طريق الانترنت :t39: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو هيتفاهمو مع بعض ويكونوا زوجين ناجحين ، اية المانع ؟



white.angel قال:



2) الحب بعد سن الخمسين ld: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مشاعر الحب مالهاش سن 
بس انا موصلتش للسن دة عشان اعرف درجة الفتور مثلا لزوجتي اللي مش هتجوزها 
بس رأيي يعني ، اني حتى لو مبقاش عندي المشاعر اوي ، هيكون عندي حب العشرة الفظيعة اللي مابنا ، وهبكي عليها دم بدل الدموع لو جرالها حاجة ! ، دي هتبأة عشرين 25 سنة مثلا 



white.angel قال:



3) الخيانه تحت مسمى "نزوه" :vava: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حِجة طبعا مش اكتر 
اللي بيخون : خاين
مفيش حاجة اسمها نزوة



white.angel قال:



4) هل يمكن لقلب الرجل ان يجمع بين انثتين :smil6: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اة طبعا ينفع
بس في حالتين :
لو كان كداب
او كانت الانثييين هما امة ومراتة 
 انما اتنين يحبهم ويكون صادق ؟
شيت 



white.angel قال:



5) هل تُحرج "تخجل " من المديح :wub: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كفاية اقول ع نفسي مبتكسفش 
تقريبا الناس كلها كرهتني كدة 

انا مش بخجل تقريبا
بس الكلام الحلو ممكن يتقال علية بيفرق ولا لا
يفرق لو جه من حد مهم
انما مجاملات ، او يجي من معرفة سطحية،  يبأة مالوش لازمة



white.angel قال:



6) متى تخلع عبائة الرجل "المثقف" لترتدى عبائة الرجل "البدائى" 30: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لما احس ان اللي هناقشو شخص راكب دماغة ، او هيفرض رأية عليا
ساعتها اقولو انت صح وانا جاهل واتعلمت منك



white.angel قال:



7) هل تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك "اصدقاء" رجال :t33: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا اطلاقا
اطلاقا بتاتا




white.angel قال:



 8) هل تفضل ان تشعر "بضعف" المرآه امامك ... ماذا يمثل لك ضعف المرآه  ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الضعف اللي يخليني غصب عني اسيطر على حياتها بالكامل دة غلط
بس عموما الانثى في لحظات ضعفها فية بيكون حلو :$
وفي لحظات بيكون الضعف عيب كبير جدا
انا مش قادر اكتب بصراحة 



white.angel قال:



9) هل ممكن ان تقبل الارتباط بفتاه "اذكى " منك :new6:؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومالو ؟

بس معتقدش انو في فتاة اذكى مني :t33:



white.angel قال:



10) متى كسرت الحياه "كبرياؤك " وكيف رددت عليها :t32: ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن دة الحاجة الوحيدة اللي لسة متكسرتش 
ههههههه

بصي انا سايبها ع الله جدا
مش هرد ولا هعمل حتى لو اتكسر 



white.angel قال:



كنت صريح بنسبة عاليه جداً ... ولكن :​
11) بنسبة كام فى المائه كانت صراحتك ... وماهى الاسئله التى تجملت فى اجابتها :thnk0001:؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ممكن نغير كلمة تجملت
لكلمة : كانت اجاباتك دبلوماسية
ممكن اكون كتبت حاجات هيتغير تصرفي فيها ف الواقع - بنسبة بسيطة - ، بس تجملت في سؤال ؟
لا



white.angel قال:



سعدت بلقائى معاك ... وتشرفت بمحاورتك ...
واشكرك لأطرائك ومحبتك وذوقك ...

 :16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_4_9:

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا كمان* *
ربنا يباركك انتي وشقاوة
وتحققوا اللي بتحلموا بية

ورد كتيير
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 
كآلعآدهـ آلأسئلة كآنت قوية من* مقدمتينآ آلقمرآت
*و*أجآبآت مميزهـ وتلقآئية* من كيرلس
 

 
  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

متشكر جدا * *
ـ

وشكرا لكل الناس اللي تابعت وقالت
او تابعت ومقالتش
نورتوا 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

as2ela gamila w momte3a
Laken egabat  ...mostana3a
w
Def te2el benesbali....
wna elly  m a n w a ra   tab3an...


----------



## Alexander.t (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع متوقف ليه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الموضوع متوقف ليه ؟



*انا بمتحن و وايت مختفية فى ظروف غامضة .. هى تظهر و انا اخلص و نكمل بأذن ربنا *


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*تخلصى على خير وهى ترجع بالف سلامه الموضوع جميل ولذيذ خالص وبيخلينا نتعرف على بعض بشكل لذيذ وغير محرج ..... ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم*


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *تخلصى على خير وهى ترجع بالف سلامه الموضوع جميل ولذيذ خالص وبيخلينا نتعرف على بعض بشكل لذيذ وغير محرج ..... ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم*


*ربنا يخليكِ حبيبتى مبسوطين ان الموضوع عجبك *
*صليلنا وفى خلال ايام هيكون معانا ضيف جديد :t23:*​


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*بدأ العد التنازلى ... بعد 8 ايام *
*نستأنف حلقاتنا مع ضيف جديد*
*ولكن ضيف الحلقه المقبله مميز جداً ... *

*وهيبقى فى تعوير وخطوط حمرا وخضرا واتهامات واكشن D:*

*احجزوا من ناو D:*​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*منتظرينكم حبيبتى وحمد لله على سلامتك نورتى المنتدى*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مستنية اهو
و بسجل متابعتي في الموضوع 
و يلا واحشني جو الاكشن ​


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مستنية اهو
> و بسجل متابعتي في الموضوع
> و يلا واحشني جو الاكشن ​


*
هنبدأ اهو leasantr
ادعيلنا :hlp:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رجعنالكم مع آدم جديد .. 

حكيم .. قوى الشخصية .. قد لمحنا روح مرحة خفيفة تختبأ خلف كلمات قليلة صارمة فى أغلب الأوقات .. فيخاله البعض قاسى بينما يلتمس له البعض الآخرالعذر متعللين بكثرة انشغالاته و مسؤلياته .. ذكى لماح .. كل منا يرسم صورة مميزة لهذا الآدم قد تختلف تفاصيلها و تبقى السمة المشتركة بينهم جميعًا لمسة من الغموض تضفى لشخصه جاذبية خاصة .. 

له باع طويل فى الحوار .. يديرها بحنكة .. لا اظنه يومًا خاسرًا فهو دائمًا و ابدًا على حق .. لا لشئ إلا لكونه باحثًا عن الحق عاشقًا له و مناصره من كل قلبه .. و إن كنت سأجد صعوبة فى سؤاله و محاورته إلا انها صعوبة ممزوجة بمتعة من نوع خاص ..

حاولت أن أجد من الكلمات ما يصفه ولكنها هربت ربما عجزًا عن وصف الغامض بسلامته أو خوفًا من يضفى لها شريطة تجعلها موقوفة عن الاستخدام لمدة أسبوعين ( على أقل تقدير ) :smile01 سأكتفى بقول واحد ف دودى أو آدمنا رجل بقلب طفل و عقل شيخ  .

معنا و معكم العضو لالا المحاور لالالا المشرف لالالالا خادم الكل 
My Rock​
بجد شرف لينا محاورتك .. و من حقك عدم الرد على أى سؤال ماعدا أول 44 سؤال أجباريين :smile02 ... لا حقك تمتنع عن رد أى سؤال يزعجك .. المهم نطلع من الحوار دة سالمين من غير شرايط و ربنا يستر .:vava:*


----------



## rania79 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

روك بحالة
اشك انة هيعبركم ف التوبيك دة:smile02:smile02


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*تمام يا شقاوتى *
*خدت التقديمه ودبستينى فى اول 11*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*راجعالك بالليل يا "دودى" .. عشان نبدأ حوارنا *
*واتمنى انكم تستمتعوا معنا  *​


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

rania79 قال:


> روك بحالة
> اشك انة هيعبركم ف التوبيك دة:smile02:smile02


*ايه اللى ميعبرناش تييييي *
*احنا اذاعتنا عالميه يا روووونى :ura1:*

*روك اديله 10 ايام بيذاكر :smile02*
*
منوره :t23:*​


----------



## rania79 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه ياعم الانتربول انت
ماشى ياهارتى لما نشوف


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً على المقدمة وعلى الكلمات الجميلة.. بس يعني بكل صراحة... يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> شكراً على المقدمة وعلى الكلمات الجميلة.. بس يعني بكل صراحة... يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً..



*العفو يا افندم

دة من قبل ما نسأل امال اما نسأل هتعمل فينا ايه :smile02*


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2012)

على كل سؤال مزعج هتاخذوا مخالفة وانذار


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هتوحشونا والله 
بعد اول دفعه هتلاقوا نفسكم ازرقيتوا
 مع تانى دفعه هتلاقوا شرطة سودة 
مع تالت دفعة بقى هتبقوا رمادى 

يلا البقاء لله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> على كل سؤال مزعج هتاخذوا مخالفة وانذار



*طب انا بقترح ان حضرتك اللى تسأل و احنا نجاوب :smile01*



oesi no قال:


> هتوحشونا والله
> بعد اول دفعه هتلاقوا نفسكم ازرقيتوا
> مع تانى دفعه هتلاقوا شرطة سودة
> مع تالت دفعة بقى هتبقوا رمادى
> ...



*يبشرك بالخير ربنا يا جوجو .. لو كان ليا عمر فى المنتدى دة هبقى احاسبك بعدين :t23:*


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب انا بقترح ان حضرتك اللى تسأل و احنا نجاوب :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> *يبشرك بالخير ربنا يا جوجو .. لو كان ليا عمر فى المنتدى دة هبقى احاسبك بعدين :t23:*


ده لو كان بقي 
انتى فى عداد المطرودين خلاص


----------



## amgd beshara (22 سبتمبر 2012)

البقاء لله 
كان برنامج حلو 
يلا نفتكركو بالخير


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> على كل سؤال مزعج هتاخذوا مخالفة وانذار


*وعلى كل سؤال حلو وذكى ... موقف الطلبات الايجابيه تييي ايه :smile02*
*
وبعدين دة مكنش اتفاقنا ... حضرتك قولت هيبقى ف تعوير ... انما كدة مستقبلنا هيضيع :vava:
*​


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> البقاء لله
> كان برنامج حلو
> يلا نفتكركو بالخير


*تفتكر هيتقفل قبل ما اطلع عينك عليه :vava:*

*لا ما تقلقش روك مننا وعلينا ... متجيش منه ابداً :gun:*
*- ربنا يستر:smile02 -*​


----------



## amgd beshara (22 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تفتكر هيتقفل قبل ما اطلع عينك عليه :vava:*
> 
> *لا ما تقلقش روك مننا وعلينا ... متجيش منه ابداً :gun:*
> *- ربنا يستر:smile02 -*​


بالنسبالي انا معتكف مش برد علي اسأله 
ثم الاسئلة اصلا حرام :smile01


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*استاذ روك بدايةً احب اشكرك على قبولك دعوتى بالاستضافه :t23: واتمنى تنبسط معانا ويبقى وقت للترفيه الهادف دون مشاكل وانذارات وطلبات تخوف كدة :94: .... اسمحلى ابدأ معاك بأول "11" سؤال ولك مطلق الحريه فى الاعتذار على اياً منهم ... وتبديل السؤال .... شفت الديموقراطيه :smile02

**متهــــــم :t23: :*​*
1) انت مُتهم بأنك اعظم ديكتاتور عرفته المنتديات المسيحيه ... فهل هذه حقيقه ... وهل الرجل لديه دائماً حس الديكتاتوريه ... ام انها غير اساسيه فى شخصيته ؟؟

2) يقولون انك قلب طفل وعقل شيخ وسن شاب لم يتجاوز الثلاثين ... هل يمكن للرجل ان يجمع بين هذه الصفات الثلاثه ... وكيف تؤثر هذه الامكانيات فى انجاح اسره ؟؟

3) كيف ترى العلاقات من شاشة الكمبيوتر ... هل تنجح الصداقه على الانترنت ؟؟

4) الرومانسيه تمثل كام فى الميه من شخصيتك ... وايه الموقف اللى تشعر من خلاله انك فى اعلى درجات الرومانسيه ؟؟

5) هل قدرة الرجل على مواجهة المسئوليات والمشاكل اقوى من المرآه ... لو موقع الكنيسه كانت تديره امرآه ... هل كان سيحقق هذا النجاح ؟؟

**لـــ :smile02 ـــــو*​*
1) اكتشفت ان خطيبتك بتخونك :94: ؟؟ 

2) دُعيت الى حفله مع اصدقائك واكتشفت انها محاولة لاستدراجك لممارسة خطيئة ما :vava: ؟؟

3) حدثت مشاده بينك وبين فتاه ... ودون سابق انذار "صفعتك":smile02 ؟؟

4) سنحت لك الفرصه لمقابلة "انجلينا جولى" :ura1:؟؟

5) تعرض احدهم لخطيبتك وهى معك بشكل غير مقبول :nunu0000: ؟؟

**اخــــــر سؤال : *​*
11) ماهو الفرق بين روك ودودى ... ومن هو دودى ... وما علاقته بروك ؟؟ 

**كدة خلصت اول دفعه ... و Good luck مع شقاوه ...*
*لى عوده  *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
ينهآر أبيض دى *آلأسئلة كلهآ مفخخة *
مآ عدآ رآبع وآحدة فى "* لو* " .. وآلله أعلم لو هتشفعلكم :smile01​ 


*.،*​


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2012)

اسئلة لولبية وايت
متابع الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * واتمنى تنبسط معانا ويبقى وقت للترفيه الهادف دون مشاكل وانذارات وطلبات تخوف كدة :94:
> *​


*

*هذا كله يعتمد على أسئلتكم..*
*


> 1) انت مُتهم بأنك اعظم ديكتاتور عرفته المنتديات المسيحيه ... فهل هذه حقيقه ... وهل الرجل لديه دائماً حس الديكتاتوريه ... ام انها غير اساسيه فى شخصيته ؟؟


نعم ولا..
نعم لأني أؤمن أن هناك بعض المواقف التي يحتاج فيها الشخص لإتخاذ مواقف مبنية على وجهة نظره وعلى إيمانه ويقينه في الأمور.

لا لأني أؤمن بأن رأيين أفضل من رأي واحد ولأن احب روح العمل الجماعية والإنصات لمختلف الأراء. بالنسبة لأسرة الإشراف فأغلب القرارات والإعلانات وحتى ترقية أقل العضويات يكون بالتصويت.

الدكتاتورية ليست أساسية في الشخصية، بل الشخص يحتاج للإنصات والإستفادة من أراء الآخرين، لكن يبقى في يده إتخاذ بعض القرارات التي لديه يقين انه رأيه هو الأفضل.



> 2) يقولون انك قلب طفل وعقل شيخ وسن شاب لم يتجاوز الثلاثين ... هل يمكن للرجل ان يجمع بين هذه الصفات الثلاثه ... وكيف تؤثر هذه الامكانيات فى انجاح اسره ؟؟


إشعاعات نووية.. ياريت الأفصاح عن إسم المجرم..

صراحة لا أعرف إن كنت أجمع هذه الصفات.. ما أعرفه ان تفكيري أكبر من عمري.. أما قلبي فهو طيب.. في أغلب الأحيان 



> 3) كيف ترى العلاقات من شاشة الكمبيوتر ... هل تنجح الصداقه على الانترنت ؟؟


علاقات الأنترنت صعبة لأنها تصور لنا صورة المقابل بصورة غير صحيحة، قد يكون ذلك بسبب رغبتنا بمعرفة أشخاص مثاليين او بسبب التجميل من الجهة المقابلة. في أحسن الحالات ممكن ان تكون هناك علاقة صداقة ناجحة لكن من المستحيل ان تكون هناك علاقة حب ناجحة عبر الأنترنت.. ممكن التعرف يكون خلال الأنترنت ومن ثم الحب لكن تعرف وحب خلال الأنترنت شئ محكوم عليه بالإعدام.


> 4) الرومانسيه تمثل كام فى الميه من شخصيتك ... وايه الموقف اللى تشعر من خلاله انك فى اعلى درجات الرومانسيه ؟؟


1% او أقل.


> 5) هل قدرة الرجل على مواجهة المسئوليات والمشاكل اقوى من المرآه ... لو موقع الكنيسه كانت تديره امرآه ... هل كان سيحقق هذا النجاح ؟؟


لا أعتقد ان نجاح منتدى الكنيسة له علاقة بي كمدير. أؤمن ان نجاح المنتدى هو بسبب توجهاته وأعضائه وهذا الشئ ممكن ان يديره ان شخص له المؤهلات الكافية للجمع بين كل الإطراف بالرغم من الإختلاف.
ممكن جداً ان تكون إدارة المرأة بيد مرأة، فالاخت دونا مثلاً تحمل عبئ كبير من أعباء الإدارة وتؤدي واجبها بكل نجاح.



> 1) اكتشفت ان خطيبتك بتخونك :94: ؟؟



لا أعتقد ان هذا واقعي لانه لا يمكن لي ان أرتبط بإنسانة لحد الخطوبة وانا غير متأكد من أمانتها.
لكن إن حدث، فهي الطرف الوحيد الخاسر.. ملهمش في الطيب والله يعوض علينا..



> 2) دُعيت الى حفله مع اصدقائك واكتشفت انها محاولة لاستدراجك لممارسة خطيئة ما :vava: ؟؟


لم يحدث معي اي موقف مماثل لاني أختار اصدقائي بحذر، لان المعاشرات الرديئة تُفسد الأخلاق الجيدة.
لكن إن صدف وحدث، فانا قادر على الوقوف امام وجهة الخطيئة سواء كانت بتخطيط او بدونه. وصداقتي مع هذه النوع سيكون لها مُنعطف آخر ليس خوفاً من الوقوع من الخطيئة لكن لعدم إخترامهم لي ولإيماني.



> 3) حدثت مشاده بينك وبين فتاه ... ودون سابق انذار "صفعتك":smile02 ؟؟


من نعومة أظافري تعلمت عدم الخشونة مع الجنس الآخر. سأدير لها الخد الآخر وأحسسها بخطأها.



> 4) سنحت لك الفرصه لمقابلة "انجلينا جولى" :ura1:؟؟


هاخذ معها صورة وانشرها على الفيسبوك وعليكم السلام.


> 5) تعرض احدهم لخطيبتك وهى معك بشكل غير مقبول :nunu0000: ؟؟


* 

*يعتمد على الموقف وحجمه. إن كان مجرد كلام، فهي قادرة ان تسترد حقها بيدها، لكن مع ذلك سيأخذ "دبل" رزالة وإحراج.
إن كان تحرش بطريقة وقحة فيومه اسود لان القوة والقانون بجانبي. ممكن الموضوع يصل لجره للسجن.



> 11) ماهو الفرق بين روك ودودى ... ومن هو دودى ... وما علاقته بروك ؟؟


دودي او إسم طفولتي ينادوني بيه أفراد العائلة وبعض الأصدقاء.
هو ليس اكثر من إسم قل إستخدامه من فترة طويلة ولا تأثير له من الناحية الشخصية.

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اجابات حكيمة جدًا و واثقة جدًا ... أحييك عليها و اسمحلى اكمل معاك بمجموعة اسئلة خفيفة :smile01

1/ ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟
2/ و ما رأيك فى المساواة بين المرأة و الرجل ؟ و هل لها حدود أم متاحة فى كافة المجالات ؟
3/ حضرتك رجل شرقى .. ما اسوء عيوب الرجل الشرقى ؟ 
4/ ميزة تراها فى المرأة الشرقية ولا توجد فى سواها ؟:t23:
5/ فتاة أحلامك أو خطيبتك .. اوصفها بكلمات قليلة 
6/ عيب مميت فى المرأة تود لو بيدك تغييره ؟؟
7/ شئ تعلمته من والدتك ولا تستطيع نسيانه .
8/ الصداقة بين المرأة و الرجل ... معها أم ضدها ؟ 
9/ هل تؤثر بك دموع حواء ؟ ام تحتسبها دموع تماسيح ؟ و ماهو رد فعلك امام بكائها ؟
10/ ماهى نقطة ضعفك أمام المرأة ؟
11/ هل انت رجل غيور ؟ و هل تتقبل غيرة حبيبتك عليك ؟ و رد فعلك عليها ؟؟:gun:


منتظرة اجاباتك على أحر من الجمر *


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رائع ربنا يكمل اللقاء على خير بنصليلكم  هههه  *


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *رائع ربنا يكمل اللقاء على خير بنصليلكم  هههه  *


*ربنا يخليكِ للغلابه :fun_lol:
منوره  
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مبسوطة اووووووووووووي من الحوار ده 
لان كان في معلوماااات كتير جدا اانا معرفهاش و عرفتها يعني مثلا
انا كنت بفتكر the rock عنده 50 سنة او 60 
طلع اقل من 30 هههههههههههههه ماكنتش متخيلة 

و الاجابات عجبتني جدا و الاسئلة كانت في الجووووووووون 
انا متابعة الحوار الجامد ده و ربنا يستر عليكم هههههه​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مبسوطة اووووووووووووي من الحوار ده
> لان كان في معلوماااات كتير جدا اانا معرفهاش و عرفتها يعني مثلا
> انا كنت بفتكر the rock عنده 50 سنة او 60
> طلع اقل من 30 هههههههههههههه ماكنتش متخيلة
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لازم تتكى اوى على انك مكنتيش تعرفى وعرفتى*
*خليها فى سرك طيييب :fun_lol:*

*يلا نعيش وننوركم وننشر كل حاجة .. الفضل يرجع لسوسة المنتدى "عياد" هو اللى قالنا :new6:*

*منوره يا موكى :love45:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

:11_9_12[1]:
 متاااابعا من بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 
 يعنى كانى مش موجوووووده ههههههههههههه ربنا معااااكم:flowers:


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :11_9_12[1]:
> متاااابعا من بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> يعنى كانى مش موجوووووده ههههههههههههه ربنا معااااكم:flowers:


*منوره من بعيييييييييد** وكأنك موجوده :fun_lol:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *منوره من بعيييييييييد** وكأنك موجوده :fun_lol:*​


 :blush2:
 هههههههههههههه يخليكى يا جميله--- كفايا نوركم و خصوصا انت اسمك مشععععع ههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> لازم تتكى اوى على انك مكنتيش تعرفى وعرفتى
> خليها فى سرك طيييب
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعيني عليك يا عياد روحت في داهية

ربنا يخليكي يا انجل للغلابة اللي ذي عياااااااااااد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيرتي جات في الموضوع :fun_oops:

 يعني عرفتكم حاجه رايحين تسيحولي 
طيب مش هنشر باقي الفضايح :blush2:
* ​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سيرتي جات في الموضوع :fun_oops:
> يعني عرفتكم حاجه رايحين تسيحولي
> طيب مش هنشر باقي الفضايح :blush2:
> * ​


*ماهو لو مسيحتش عليك ... هيتسيح عليا وهتدبس*
*وانت عارفنى وعارف اصالتى يا زومل :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهو لو مسيحتش عليك ... هيتسيح عليا وهتدبس*
> *وانت عارفنى وعارف اصالتى يا زومل :fun_lol:*​



* هتروحي من ربنا فين  :new6:
*​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 1/ ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟ *


*

*أمثال 31


> 2/ و ما رأيك فى المساواة بين المرأة و الرجل ؟ و هل لها حدود أم متاحة فى كافة المجالات ؟


المساواة في الحقوق شئ لا غبار عليه، لكن الواجبات تختلف ليس بسبب عنصري او دوني لكن بسبب كوننا جنسين مختلفين لكل منا إمتيازاته.


> 3/ حضرتك رجل شرقى .. ما اسوء عيوب الرجل الشرقى ؟


الرجل الشرقي متباهي اكثر من اللازم..


> 4/ ميزة تراها فى المرأة الشرقية ولا توجد فى سواها ؟:t23:


الصبر


> 5/ فتاة أحلامك أو خطيبتك .. اوصفها بكلمات قليلة


اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا وَتَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي.  تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ. تُرَاقِبُ طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ. يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا. زَوْجُهَا أَيْضاً فَيَمْدَحُهَا.


> 6/ عيب مميت فى المرأة تود لو بيدك تغييره ؟؟


الغرور


> 7/ شئ تعلمته من والدتك ولا تستطيع نسيانه .


إن الوالد أغلى ما في الوجود..


> 8/ الصداقة بين المرأة و الرجل ... معها أم ضدها ؟


الجواب يعتمد على تعريف الصداقة.. إن كان علاقة معرفة فيها كلام وأراء فلا مانع، لكن إن كانت علاقة صداقة كصداقة الجنس الواحد فلي تحفظات كثيرة. 


> 9/ هل تؤثر بك دموع حواء ؟ ام تحتسبها دموع تماسيح ؟ و ماهو رد فعلك امام بكائها ؟


يؤثر في الموقف اكثر من الدموع نفسها.. إن كانت دموع الم ام دموع الحصول على حذاء اخر مودة..


> 10/ ماهى نقطة ضعفك أمام المرأة ؟


لا يوجد 



> 11/ هل انت رجل غيور ؟ و هل تتقبل غيرة حبيبتك عليك ؟ و رد فعلك عليها ؟؟:gun:



نعم نعم أجل أجل


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مبسوطة اووووووووووووي من الحوار ده
> لان كان في معلوماااات كتير جدا اانا معرفهاش و عرفتها يعني مثلا
> انا كنت بفتكر the rock عنده 50 سنة او 60
> طلع اقل من 30 هههههههههههههه ماكنتش متخيلة
> ...





white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *لازم تتكى اوى على انك مكنتيش تعرفى وعرفتى*
> *خليها فى سرك طيييب :fun_lol:*
> 
> ...




المعلومة هذه غير صحيحة. تعمدت عدم التعليق عليها لكي لا أدخل في تفاصيل شخصية.
هناك رد فُسر بصورة خاطئة بدون إذني مني إن كان هذا هو المقصود أم لا.


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> *المعلومة هذه غير صحيحة. تعمدت عدم التعليق عليها لكي لا أدخل في تفاصيل شخصية.*
> * هناك رد فُسر بصورة خاطئة بدون إذني مني إن كان هذا هو المقصود أم لا.*​


​ *بنعتذر لهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود 
حصل خير  ... شكراً للتوضيح :flowers:*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اول انذار


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> اول انذار


*دة احنا يدوب خلصنا النص ....*:fun_oops:
*واضح ان كلام جورج هيحصل ... *
*هرجع عضوه غير مفعله ... مين صاحب الفكرة تييييي :t19:*​ *شويه وهنزل بالاسئله واسلم المفاتيح واطير :t17:*
​


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*ورجعنا مره تاني ... واحنا واخدين الانذار الاول :ura1: ... الحمدلله انها جت على اد كدة :smile01 ... واسمحلى اكمل معاك :t23: :*

*1) هل من الممكن ان ترجع عن قرار اتخذته ... ان اكتشفت انه خاطئ ؟؟ *

*2) صف لنا شعورك ... عندما دق قلبك بالحب اول مره ... :t23: !!*

*3) ما اكثر شئ يلفت انتباهك فى اى فتاه تراها لاول مره :thnk0001: ؟؟*

*4) "ان انتقام امرآه من امرآه ... اشد من انتقام رجلأ من امرآه" ... هل هذه المقوله صحيحه ؟؟*

*5) برأيك ... ماهو الفرق بين فتيات الغرب وفتيات الشرق :smile01 ... ؟؟*

*6) من هم اهم ثلاث سيدات فى حياتك :new8: ؟؟*

*7) كيف تعبر لمرآه عن اعجابك بها ... ؟؟*

*8) من وجهة نظرك ماهى اشد صفه تحتاجها المرآه فى الرجل ؟؟*

*9) ما موقفك من الخيانه ... ولماذا يسميها الرجل مجرد نزوه ان كان هو الخائن ... وينعت المرآه بالساقطه ان كانت هى الخائنه ؟؟*

*10) هل تقبل ان تفوقك شريكة حياتك فى الذكاء ؟؟*

*11) "خلقت المرآه من ضلع اعوج " ... ما مدى صحة هذه المقوله ؟؟*

*سعدت بلقائك .... واترك البقيه لشقاوتى :ura1:*
​


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *1) هل من الممكن ان ترجع عن قرار اتخذته ... ان اكتشفت انه خاطئ ؟؟ *​




بكل سرور



> *2) صف لنا شعورك ... عندما دق قلبك بالحب اول مره ... :t23: !!*


صراحة لا أتذكر :boxing:



> *3) ما اكثر شئ يلفت انتباهك فى اى فتاه تراها لاول مره :thnk0001: ؟؟*


لا أعتقد ان هناك شئ مُحدد يلفت انتباهي بصورة غير إعتيادية.

*



4) "ان انتقام امرآه من امرآه ... اشد من انتقام رجلأ من امرآه" ... هل هذه المقوله صحيحه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
أعتقد انها مقولة مبالغ فيها، فلم اشهد في حياتي إنتقام امرأة من آخرى بهذا الحد.

*



5) برأيك ... ماهو الفرق بين فتيات الغرب وفتيات الشرق :smile01 ... ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ياه.. هذا السؤال يحتاج لموضوع منفصل...
هناك الكثير من الفروقات أهمها الإعتماد على النفس، الثقة في تحقيق الطموح، التمسك بالحقوق، التمسك بالتقاليد، الإنتماء للعائلة.. _يُتبع في حلقة آخرى.._
 
*



6) من هم اهم ثلاث سيدات فى حياتك :new8: ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*الوالدة اولاً، زوجة المستقبل ثانياً... لا أعرف إن كان هناك ثالثة!

*



7) كيف تعبر لمرآه عن اعجابك بها ... ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ب لايك على الفيسبوك 
انا من النوع المحافظ ولا افصح عن الإعجاب



> *8) من وجهة نظرك ماهى اشد صفه تحتاجها المرآه فى الرجل ؟؟*


رجولته!



> *9) ما موقفك من الخيانه ... ولماذا يسميها الرجل مجرد نزوه ان كان هو الخائن ... وينعت المرآه بالساقطه ان كانت هى الخائنه ؟؟*


الخياتة هي خيانة بغض النظر عن جنس الفاعل، سواء كان رجل ام كانت مرأة، الإثنين لا يستحقون قدسية الزواج...

*



10) هل تقبل ان تفوقك شريكة حياتك فى الذكاء ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
لم تخلق بعد هذه التي هي أذكى مني 
لا، بصراحة لا أمانع، افضل الذكاء عن عدمه

*



11) "خلقت المرآه من ضلع اعوج " ... ما مدى صحة هذه المقوله ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
مخلوق من مخ أعوج من إفتعل هذه المقولة

​


----------



## amgd beshara (28 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اقترح غلق الموضوع و فصل القائمين علية 
حيث انه يحتوي علي معلومات خاصة بالاعضاء 
و علي الارجح ان القائمين عليه عملاء عند حراس تفيده او اتباع المنجدين 
و الله اكبر فوق كيد المعتدي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*رجعت بآخر دفعة اسئلة ... و اتمنى ان اللقاء كان خفيف على قلبك و محدش ضايقك بحاجة بغض النظر عن أول انذار leasantr

1/ غيرة الرجل شعور بالنقص ... معها أو ضدها و لماذا ؟؟
2/ صف لنا كيف تعرفت على حبيبتك :wub:
3/ كيدهن عظيم ... هل رأيت من مرأة ما يؤيد تلك المقولة ؟
4/ ما أكثر صفة تعشقها فيك حبيبتك :t13:
5/ هل كنت طفل مطيع لوالدتك أم مشاغب كثير الاسئلة و الاستفسار ؟:kap:
6/ ما معنى الرجولة فى وجهة نظرك ؟
7/ هل سبق و كتبت خواطر أو قصائد حب ؟ و ان حدث يرجى الاستشهاد بجزء leasantr
8/ الرومانسية تنقص من رجولة الرجل .. معها أم ضدها ؟ و هل انت انسان رومانسى ؟
9/ أريدك ان تضع لى النسبة المئوية لاهمية كل مما يأتى بالنسبة لشريكة حياتك فى وجهة نظرك بحيث يكون المجموع النهائى لهم جميعًا 100 % :
الجمال الشكلى ... %
الاخلاق ... %
الذكاء الاجتماعى ... %
الذكاء العلمى ... %
التدين .... %
الاستايل .... %

سعدت بلقائك جدًا و تشرفت به جدًا ... مع انه خلص بسرعة بس الحمد لله خلص على خير .. اتمنى انه يكون عجبك .. و اخر سؤالين فى لقائنا 

10/ ما رأيك فىَّ و فى وايت فى عدة سطور .. مع ذكر العيوب و المميزات ( غير مرفقين بانذار او اى شئ من هذا القبيل :t31: )

11/ كم كانت نسبة دبلوماسيتك فى الردود ؟ و كم كانت نسبة صراحتك معنا *


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 1/ غيرة الرجل شعور بالنقص ... معها أو ضدها و لماذا ؟؟*




الغيرة لها حدودها المشروعة.. إن كانت بسبب مقنع فهي ليس نقص بل حرص.
لكن إن زادت ووصلت لحد الغيرة ما بائع الخضرة فهذه عدم ثقة وليست نقص فقط..




> 2/ صف لنا كيف تعرفت على حبيبتك :wub:


أي حبيبية هذه؟ انا لست مرتبط ولا لي لا حبيبة ولا خطيبة.



> 3/ كيدهن عظيم ... هل رأيت من مرأة ما يؤيد تلك المقولة ؟


بصراحة لا، لا من بعيد ولا من قريب.



> 4/ ما أكثر صفة تعشقها فيك حبيبتك :t13:


صبرك يا ايوب.. شكلك غاوية إنذارات؟
منا قلت من سؤالين اني غير مرتبط.. تعيدي نفس السؤال ثاني ليـــــــه؟



> 5/ هل كنت طفل مطيع لوالدتك أم مشاغب كثير الاسئلة و الاستفسار ؟:kap:


الأثنين في نفس الوقت.. كنت مشاغب لكن امسع الكلام بعد المشاغبة 


> 6/ ما معنى الرجولة فى وجهة نظرك ؟


أن يعيش الرجل معاني الرجولة المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس.


> 7/ هل سبق و كتبت خواطر أو قصائد حب ؟ و ان حدث يرجى الاستشهاد بجزء leasantr


بتاتاً البتة!


> 8/ الرومانسية تنقص من رجولة الرجل .. معها أم ضدها ؟ و هل انت انسان رومانسى ؟


انا لست رومانسي لكن الرجولة تسمح برومانسية خفيفة



> 9/ أريدك ان تضع لى النسبة المئوية لاهمية كل مما يأتى بالنسبة لشريكة حياتك فى وجهة نظرك بحيث يكون المجموع النهائى لهم جميعًا 100 % :
> الجمال الشكلى ... %
> الاخلاق ... %
> الذكاء الاجتماعى ... %
> ...


من الصعب وضع نسب مئوية للخواص المذكورة. بصورة عامة يهمني الذكاء العلمي بقدر التدين والأخلاق بالنسبة الأولى وبعدها الذكاء الإجتماعي والشكل. 
لكن النسب المئوية ليست محددة، فكثرة التدين ستفوق على الجمل والذكاء العلمي سيغطي على الإجتماعي وهكذا.



> سعدت بلقائك جدًا و تشرفت به جدًا ... مع انه خلص بسرعة بس الحمد لله خلص على خير .. اتمنى انه يكون عجبك .. و اخر سؤالين فى لقائنا



كويس انه خلص بسرعة.. انا فاضي يختي؟





> 10/ ما رأيك فىَّ و فى وايت فى عدة سطور .. مع ذكر العيوب و المميزات ( غير مرفقين بانذار او اى شئ من هذا القبيل :t31: )


الأخت وايت انجل صاحبة عقل نير وتفكير يفوق المجتمع التي تعيش فيه. من الجميل ان ترى تفكير بهذا المستوى وخاصة من بنت بعمرها.
لكن في نفس الوقت اراها متسرعة في طرح افكارها واحياناً تنتقد من له فكر غير سليم بطريقة غير مدروسة 



> *11/ كم كانت نسبة دبلوماسيتك فى الردود ؟ و كم كانت نسبة صراحتك معنا *



صراحتي كانت بدرحة كبيرة جداً


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*سعدت بلقائك جدًا مع انك ضحكت عليا و قولت رأيك فى وايت و مقولتش رأيك فيا :smil13: .. بس اجابات جميلة و ميرسيه جدًا على سعة صدرك و اننا لسة بكامل صلاحيتنا :t33: *


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنشكرك جداً لقبولك استضافتنا ... وحقيقى احنا تمتعنا بلقاء حضرتك ... 
كان مغامره شيقه وممتعه ... 

وعلى وعد بأنى هحاول اتعلم من اخطائى  ...

بس خمسه تسرع بقى :t33: ... فين رأى حضرتك فى دكتورتنا الحلوه  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بس خمسه تسرع بقى :t33: ... فين رأى حضرتك فى دكتورتنا الحلوه  *​


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*علشان تحرمى تسيبى الكلمة الأخيرة لغيرك*
*عوضيها فى موضوع تانى بقى ...هى سبقتك :t33:*
*أنا باهدى النفوس فقطططططططططط :t33::t33::t33:*


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههه*
> *علشان تحرمى تسيبى الكلمة الأخيرة لغيرك*
> *عوضيها فى موضوع تانى بقى ...هى سبقتك :t33:*
> *أنا باهدى النفوس فقطططططططططط :t33::t33::t33:*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اصبر بس ... انزل بالترجمه الاول ... *:yahoo:
*عشان فهمئ بيبقى بطئ بعد تسعه وربع :t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> *اصبر بس ... انزل بالترجمه الاول ... *:yahoo:
> *عشان فهمئ بيبقى بطئ بعد تسعه وربع :t33:*​


* مع أن ( تثعة وربع ) هو الميعاد( الأنثب ) للفهم*
*(حثب) الكتالوج (المتخثث) أياه :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههه*
> *علشان تحرمى تسيبى الكلمة الأخيرة لغيرك*
> *عوضيها فى موضوع تانى بقى ...هى سبقتك :t33:*
> *أنا باهدى النفوس فقطططططططططط :t33::t33::t33:*



*أعوووووووووبد ... هو فيه ايه انهاردة ؟؟ ماشاء الله عامل الواجب و زيادة .. انا طلبته فيا و فيها هو قال فيها بس .. و مأخدش باله خلاص .. ربنا يخليك مغرقنا بخيرك بصراحة .. بس ملحوووووقة و مردودالك قريب بس انت قول يارب :yahoo:*


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مع أن ( تثعة وربع ) هو الميعاد( الأنثب ) للفهم*
> *(حثب) الكتالوج (المتخثث) أياه :t33:*



*نو عشرة وتلت ... ميعاد الرومانثيه المناثب*
*عشان كدة من قبله بثاعه ... 
بنقفل العقل عشان الاضائه تركز على القلب
**ملكش فى الكهربا يا عوبد :t33: قصدى الرومانثيه :yahoo:*​


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سعدت بلقائك جدًا مع انك ضحكت عليا و قولت رأيك فى وايت و مقولتش رأيك فيا :smil13: .. بس اجابات جميلة و ميرسيه جدًا على سعة صدرك و اننا لسة بكامل صلاحيتنا :t33: *



أسف لأني لم أنتبه للشدة على كلمة في.
حضرتك تملكين أسلوب جميل في الكتابة وتفكيرك أيضاً شئ نادر بالنسبة للمجتمع الذي تعيشين فيه. جميل ان نرى شخصيات فاهمة بالرغم من الكبت والتقييد الذي تعيشون فيه.
صراحتك تضعك أحياناً في "مواقف بايخة".. رأيك المتفتح قد يكون "صادم" لمن لا يرقى لفكرك.
قليل ما ارى لك نشاط في المواضيع المسيحي... لا تنسي أهمية الفكر الروحي


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وعلى وعد بأنى هحاول اتعلم من اخطائى  ...*​




ماشي. بس انا استفدت ايه من الموضوع؟


> *بس خمسه تسرع بقى :t33: ... فين رأى حضرتك فى دكتورتنا الحلوه  *



سؤال بيني وبين الاخت شقاوة.. انتِ مالك؟​


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> [/B]
> 
> ماشي. بس انا استفدت ايه من الموضوع؟


*

* *الموضوع لا يبحث عن افاده شخصيه *
*ولكننا نحاول ان نقدم فكرة للتواصل ... تكون مرحه ومنمقه ... مفيده لبنات حواء للتعرف اكثر على الرجل من خلال عمق كل "ادم" نستضيفه ومفيده لادم ... لانه بيقضى وقت جميل*
*مع دكتور شقاوه وجنابى :t33: ... 
*​




> سؤال بيني وبين الاخت شقاوة.. انتِ مالك؟
> [/RIGHT]


*لا ماهو الاخت شقاوه ... تبقى صديقتى :spor24: ... وبعدين ليا نص اسهم الموضوع دة ... عندنا املاك فى المنتدى :t33:*
​


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> * *الموضوع لا يبحث عن افاده شخصيه **
> *​




لم أقصد الموضوع هذا, بل "موضوع" وعدك بالتعلم من أخطائك.​




> لا ماهو الاخت شقاوه ... تبقى صديقتى :spor24: ... وبعدين ليا نص اسهم الموضوع دة ... عندنا املاك فى المنتدى :t33:


قلبتوا الموضوع تجارة؟ المنتدى للخدمة وبعيد عن المتاجرة بالمواضيع والأسهم والتقييمات ​


----------



## Maria Salib (30 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوعكم حلو كتير 
ومبسوطه حبايبى بالمنتدى انى اتعرف اليكم اكتر 
واتمنى اكون اخت لكم فى المسيح
والاستاذ روك
صاحب العقل الحكيم
كم انا سعيده بردودك الذكيه الحاضره القويه والمؤثره
ولن اخفيكم سراً 
انا تعلمت منها الكثير
ففيها كيف تكون المرأه لزوجها
وايضا كيف تكون المراه مساويه للرجل فى الحقوق و لكن تختلف الواجبات لاختلاف الاجناس
حقيقى كلام جميل
واسئله لطيفه منكم
بحق الصليب المقدس اسعدتم قلبى الحزين
ربنا ما يحرمنى منكم ولا من وجودكم وفرحتكم دى ابدا
امين


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

​ *ومن جديد عدنا ... مع آدم اخر ... وفصل اخر نكتبه معاً ... *

*آدمنا اليوم متفرد ... مختلف ... كلما كتب يصنع من حوله صخب ... غامض ان عرض افكاره ... وسنعرف اليوم ان كان غامض ومختلف فى رؤيته للمرآه ام لا ... وسنرى ما هو عمقه الانسانى ... *

*ضيفنا اليوم هو :*
 * اوريجانوس المصري*

*نتمنى لك وقت طيب وممتع .. 
اسيبكم مع شقاوه *:fun_lol:





​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وتسمتر وقوع ضحية اخرة من الرجال 
تحت ايادى المراة
الله يكون فى العون


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​ *ومن جديد عدنا ... مع آدم اخر ... وفصل اخر نكتبه معاً ... *
> 
> *آدمنا اليوم متفرد ... مختلف ... كلما كتب يصنع من حوله صخب ... غامض ان عرض افكاره ... وسنعرف اليوم ان كان غامض ومختلف فى رؤيته للمرآه ام لا ... وسنرى ما هو عمقه الانسانى ... *
> 
> ...



اشكرك اختي العزيزة *white.angel* علي التقدمة الجميله الرقيقه منك مع اني مش غامض ولا حاجة :thnk0001:  وكمان مافيش صخب  دا الصخب بيجي لوحدة :bud:

اتمني يكون لقاء بيكم جميل
تحياتي لكم


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه ده اوريجانوس ؟ طيب انا متابعة معاكو اللقاء ده :new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*منورنا بجد و ميرسيه جدًا لقبول دعوتى و اتمنى تكون مقابلة خفيفة على قلبك 

هما بيكونو 44 سؤال على 4 مرات انا مرة و وايت مرة .. بيكونو كلهم عن علاقتك بحواء و ارائك فيها 

هنبدأ بأول 11 سؤال ..

1/ اول ما بتسمع كلمة مرأة بيجى فى خيالك ايه ؟

2/ و ما دور المرأة فى الحياة فى وجهة نظرك ؟

3/ فيه كام امرأة فى حياتك لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنهم ( سواء ام - اخت - صديقة - حبيبة - مديرة )

4/ اسوء عيوب المرأة ؟:shutup22:

5/ أجمل صفة فى المرأة ؟:love34:

6/ ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟ و هل بنات حوا مفتقدينها حاليًا ؟ :t23:

7/ اكتر اعلامية او فنانة بتلفت نظرك 

8/ شخصية تاريخية تراها قد غيرت ملامح التاريخ بلمسة قوية 

9/ وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة .. معها أم ضدها ؟

10/ المساواة بين المرأة و الرجل .. مؤمن أم معارض ؟ و هل لها حدود ؟؟ مع ذكر مثل 

11/ مواصفات حبيبتك أو فتاة أحلامك ..... :wub:

منتظرة اجاباتك على أحر من الجمر *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه ده اوريجانوس ؟ طيب انا متابعة معاكو اللقاء ده :new8:


اللقاء منور بيكم
:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منورنا بجد و ميرسيه جدًا لقبول دعوتى و اتمنى تكون مقابلة خفيفة على قلبك
> *


 *النور نوركم وانا شعاع منكم
**هي خفيفة* *بس يأرب تكون حلوة** ليكم *




> هما بيكونو 44 سؤال على 4 مرات انا مرة و وايت مرة .. بيكونو كلهم عن علاقتك بحواء و ارائك فيها


 
*ربنا يستر* *من حواء* *واللي بتعلمه في ادم *




> هنبدأ بأول 11 سؤال ..


 *11 بس أتفضلي*




> 1/ اول ما بتسمع كلمة مرأة بيجى فى خيالك ايه ؟


 *الأنوثة والجمال وطعم الدنيا والراحة *
*[FONT=&quot]بس دائما أقول **[FONT=&quot]ليس كل امرأة أنثي ولكن كل أنثي امرأة [/FONT]*



> 2/ و ما دور المرأة فى الحياة فى وجهة نظرك ؟


 *التعاون بدون فرض رأي*
*والمساندة بدون مكاسب*
*والصداقة بدون وجع رأس*
*والحب بدون نكد ولا مشاكل*
*.......في كثير بس كفاية كده *
*بصراحة بدونها مش هاتكون للدنيا طعم دا رأي الشخصي*
*اعتقد اغلب المجالات ليها دور فيها*




> 3/ فيه كام امرأة فى حياتك لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنهم ( سواء ام - اخت - صديقة - حبيبة - مديرة )


*[FONT=&quot]لو لدرجة الاستغناء 4  والأولي مش موجودة [/FONT]*



> 4/ اسوء عيوب المرأة ؟:shutup22:


 *النكدددددددددد*
*بحس أنها أستاذه ودكتورة  في النكد** والبحث عنه*
*بلاش أفكرهم بيه مع أنهم مش بينسوه *




> 5/ أجمل صفة فى المرأة ؟:love34:


*الأنوثة* 


> 6/ ما معنى الانوثة فى وجهة نظرك ؟ و هل بنات حوا مفتقدينها حاليًا ؟ :t23:


 *الأنوثة*
*كلمه تحوي كل المعاني الجميلة*
*تعجز الكلمات عن وصفها*
*أجمل ما في الكون*
*تغير كيانك وتهز وجدانك*
*الوفاء جزء منها*
*الحب أساس تكوينها*
*الإخلاص ينبوعها *

*ممكن تعديل هل موجودا ألان في بنات حواء ؟!!!*




> 7/ اكتر اعلامية او فنانة بتلفت نظرك


 *حقيقي مافيش*
*[FONT=&quot]بس ممكن أقول هاله سرحان شوية
[/FONT]*



> 8/ شخصية تاريخية تراها قد غيرت ملامح التاريخ بلمسة قوية


[FONT=&quot]*كليوباترا*
[/FONT]


> 9/ وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة .. معها أم ضدها ؟


 *معاها *
*[FONT=&quot]تصحيح وراء كل رجل عظيم أنثي 
[/FONT]*


> 10/ المساواة بين المرأة و الرجل .. مؤمن أم معارض ؟ و هل لها حدود ؟؟ مع ذكر مثل


 *معاها *
*طبعا في حدود*
*يعني كل واحد ليه دور*
*نشتغل سوا بس مش نروح تقول اغسل المواعين هههههه إنا زيك بشتغل *
*كل واحد ليه دور*
*طبعا في مساعده بس مش في المواعين هههههه
*





> 11/ مواصفات حبيبتك أو فتاة أحلامك ..... :wub:


 *فتاه أحلامي*
*لأنها غير موجودة*
*تكون بيضه ههههههههه *
*شعرها أخر ظهرها*
*لون عيونها عسلي*
*صوتها كنسيم  *
*وجهها كالطفل*
*براءتها  كالرضيع*
*من الأخر أنثي*


> * منتظرة اجاباتك على أحر من الجمر *


 *الإجابات حمرت خلاص من الجمر*
*هههههههههه*

*سعيد أوي بالأسئلة ربنا يباركك*[/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اهلاً بيك يا اوريجانوس ... ويسعدنى ابدأ معاك بتانى جوله فى لقائنا الخفيف 
"انشاء الله :t33: " ... نبدأ :*

*1) ليه مؤمن اوى انك مش هتلاقى شريك لحياتك ؟؟*

*2) "الرجال قوامون على النساء " ايه رأيك فى الجمله دى ؟؟*

*3) "خُلقت المرآه من ضلع اعوج " مع او ضد هذه المقوله ؟؟

**4) " ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال" دى حقيقه ولالا ... 
وهل بدا**خل اوريجانوس طفل ... مامدى طفولته ؟؟*

*5) هل انت خجول ... بتتكسف تعبر عن مشاعرك لبنت مثلاً ؟؟*

*6) لك كام سابقه فى الحب ؟؟*

*لــــــــــــ :t33: ـــــــــــو*
​
*1) عبرت لفتاه عن مشاعرك تجاهها ... ورفضتك :dntknw:.

**2) عبرت لك فتاه عن مشاعرها .... وانا مش بتحبها :new2: .

**3)  كنت فى خروجه مع زملائك ولقيتهم خارجين لحضور جلسه "ثقافيه " .

**4) صفعتك فتاه فى الشارع :yahoo:.

**5) نزلت السوق تشترى خضار :spor24:.*
​*
**I'll be back  
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اهلاً بيك يا اوريجانوس ... ويسعدنى ابدأ معاك بتانى جوله فى لقائنا الخفيف
> "انشاء الله :t33: " ... نبدأ :*​


​ *كفاية إن الحوار معاكم *
*أكيد هايكون جميل وخفيف*



> *1) ليه مؤمن اوى انك مش هتلاقى شريك لحياتك ؟؟*



 *لأكثر من سبب داخلي *
*منهم شخصي *
*ومنهم عام*
*ومنهم خيالي*
*والنهاية*
  [FONT=&quot]*فتاة أحلامي يعني خيال شوية عن الواقع بجانب البنات أتغيرت كتير عن زمان من حيث التفكير والطلبات والحياة لذلك نادر جدا*
​ 


> *2) "الرجال قوامون على النساء " ايه رأيك فى الجمله دى ؟؟*



 *حتى إنا مش قادر افهمها علي أي أساس قوامون *
  [FONT=&quot]*الاثنين واحد مع الاحتفاظ كل منهم بدورة في الحياة*
​ 


> *3) "خُلقت المرآه من ضلع اعوج " مع او ضد هذه المقوله ؟؟*



 *بصراحة اة*
  [FONT=&quot]*علي طول بتحب تناكف في الراجل وتطلع عينه وصوته*
[/FONT]





> *4) " ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال" دى حقيقه ولالا ...
> وهل بدا**خل اوريجانوس طفل ... مامدى طفولته ؟؟*



 *مش كل الرجال *
*لكن الأغلبية*

*بداخلي طفل اجل نعم*
*طفل صغير جداااااااااااااا يصعب تحديد سنه*



> *5) هل انت خجول ... بتتكسف تعبر عن مشاعرك لبنت مثلاً ؟؟*



 *خجول جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *
*بس قبل ما اعرفها بعد ما اعرفها لالالالالالالالالالالا خالص جرئ جدا*



> *6) لك كام سابقه فى الحب ؟؟*


*
*  *3 مرات  ولكن لم تكن حب بل إعجاب *
*ولكن حب حب مرة واحدة*


*لــــــــــــ :t33: ـــــــــــو*
​


> *1) عبرت لفتاه عن مشاعرك تجاهها ... ورفضتك :dntknw:.*



 *مش عارف ممكن أتصرف أزاي بس*
*إنا صعب جدا أقول لحد بحبك أو مشاعري غير لم أحس انه  بيبدلني نفس الإحساس الأول *
*لو حصل مش هكلمها تأني ولا أشوفها نهائي علي قدر الامكان*
* 



2) عبرت لك فتاه عن مشاعرها .... وانا مش بتحبها :new2: .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* تقصدي أنت صح
  [FONT=&quot]أحاول اهرب بشكل لطيف منهم بعد ما امدح شخصيتها وافهمها صعب يكون في الارتباط
[/FONT]*


> *3)  كنت فى خروجه مع زملائك ولقيتهم خارجين لحضور جلسه "ثقافيه " .*



*[FONT=&quot]لا اخرج مع أي زميل نهائي [/FONT]*
* 
*


> *4) صفعتك فتاه فى الشارع :yahoo:.*


 *اصمت مع نظرة مني لها فصمتي ونظرة عيني اقوي رد عليها ثم امشي من إمامها*

* 
*


> *5) نزلت السوق تشترى خضار :spor24:.*


 *مش بعرف اشتري كويس*
*علي طول اسمع مش بتعرف تشتري كويس *
*مع إني بتعلم أزاي اشتري كويس *
​*
*

> *I'll be back  *


*تنوري في اي وقت
انا سعيد جدا بالحوار الجميل*
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*مستمتعة باجابات حضرتك جدًا .. و نكمل مع 11 سؤال جديد :08:

1/ هل مؤمن بصداقة البنات ؟ و هل ليك صديقة شخصية ؟ و ايه حدود الصداقة ؟:t9:

2/ ايه أول حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى البنت ؟:99:

3/ المرأة الذكية ... و المرأة الجميلة .. أيهما تفضل و لماذا ؟

4/ ايه اسوء عيوب الراجل الشرقى ؟

5/ دموع المرأة دموع تماسيح .. معها أم ضدها ؟؟ و ايه رد فعلك لو شوفت بنت بتبكى ؟

6/ بكاء الرجل ضعف ؟ و هل بكيت قدام بنت قبل كدة ؟

7/ ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟

8/ لو فيه بنت زعلت منك بتصالحها ازاى ؟:closedeye

9/ هل فيه بنت عاكستك قبل كدة ؟ و قالتلك ايه ؟:08:

10/ غيرة الراجل نار فى مراجل .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟ و ايه سبب الغيرة ؟:t26:

اخر سؤال هسألهولك و اسيبك مع وايت ..

11/ اذكرلى عضوة من المنتدى لها الصفة التالية ( قدام كل صفة عضوة ) :
- ذكية 
- دمها خفيف 
- اجتماعية 
- قوية 
- تتوقع انها جميلة ( مجرد احساس مش شرط تكون شوفتها )
- رقيقة 
- مثقفة 

منتظرة اجاباتك بفارغ الصبر و متشكرة كمان مرة على قبول دعوتى و اتمنى انى اكون مضايقتكش بأى سؤال *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مستمتعة باجابات حضرتك جدًا .. و نكمل مع 11 سؤال جديد :08:
> *



*المتعة الحقيقة هي متعة الفكر الذي يأتي بهذه الأسئلة وخصوصا أنها من فكر حواء*



> 1/ هل مؤمن بصداقة البنات ؟ و هل ليك صديقة شخصية ؟ و ايه حدود الصداقة ؟:t9:


 *بصراحة ما فيش حاجة اسمها صداقة بين ولد وبنت*
*لو حد قال في صداقه بيكون السبب علشان مش يخسر ناس معينه أو حد يشوف كلامه*
*بس في أنواع تأني بس مش اسمها صداقه خالص*

*لي أخوات متربي معاهم من صغري في الكنيسة*





> 2/ ايه أول حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى البنت ؟:99:


 *أول حاجة أكيد شكلها لأني مش عارف أي حاجة عنها غير اللي قدامي هو شكلها*
*بس طبعا مش أي شكل *




> 3/ المرأة الذكية ... و المرأة الجميلة .. أيهما تفضل و لماذا ؟


 *أكيد مش في بينهم مقارنه*
*لان الاثنين مش نفس فكرة المقارنة الجمال والذكاء بس لو في مقارنه أكيد **الجميلة *
*لان الذكية هاتعملك تحقيق في كل موقف وكلمه بيحصل وتعيش في نكد*
*لكن الجميلة مش هاتكون كده*




> 4/ ايه اسوء عيوب الراجل الشرقى ؟


 *نسال السؤال دا لحواء*
*من وجه نظري *
*[FONT=&quot]عينه زايغه*


> 5/ دموع المرأة دموع تماسيح .. معها أم ضدها ؟؟ و ايه رد فعلك لو شوفت بنت بتبكى ؟


 *معظمهم لو لم يكن كلهم*
*معاها طبعا*

*لو شوفت بنت بتبكي مش بقدر استحمل الدموع وبتأثر جامد *





> 6/ بكاء الرجل ضعف ؟ و هل بكيت قدام بنت قبل كدة ؟


 *اعتقد انه ضعف*
*قدامها  لا*
*لكن بصراحة ههههههههههه*
*[FONT=&quot]علي بنت اة[/FONT]*



> 7/ ايه نقطة ضعفك قدام البنات ؟


 *شخصيتها الرقيقة*
*وصوتها الناعم*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*



> 8/ لو فيه بنت زعلت منك بتصالحها ازاى ؟:closedeye


 *بعتذر لها بأسلوبي الخاص*
*وكلمها بأسلوب رقيق*
*[FONT=&quot]واهزر معاها

[/FONT]*


> 9/ هل فيه بنت عاكستك قبل كدة ؟ و قالتلك ايه ؟:08:


 *علي ما اعتقد مرة*
*مرة بنت قال الولد الأبيض مش بيكلمنا ليه*




> 10/ غيرة الراجل نار فى مراجل .. هل انت غيور ولالا ؟ و ايه سبب الغيرة ؟:t26:


غيور *جداااااااااااا*
*[FONT=&quot]ولكني لا أتكلم انظر فقط[/FONT]*



> اخر سؤال هسألهولك و اسيبك مع وايت ..


اسال براحتك حتي 100 سؤال


> 11/ اذكرلى عضوة من المنتدى لها الصفة التالية ( قدام كل صفة عضوة ) :



سبيني افكر وارد علي السؤال دا غدا


> *
> منتظرة اجاباتك بفارغ الصبر و متشكرة كمان مرة على قبول دعوتى و اتمنى انى اكون مضايقتكش بأى سؤال *



*بالعكس انا سعيد جدا بالحوار
واتمني يكون جميل
*[/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*جميلة ردودك و فى انتظار اجابة أخر سؤال عشان وايت تنزل آخر جزء من الاسئلة *


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالأنتظار  لتتمة هذا الحوار الشيق والممتع *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جميلة ردودك و فى انتظار اجابة أخر سؤال عشان وايت تنزل آخر جزء من الاسئلة *



اشكرك
حاضر اسف علي التاخير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بالأنتظار  لتتمة هذا الحوار الشيق والممتع *​



دقائق وانزل رد علي اخر سؤال بسبب صعوبة السؤال :smil8:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 11/ اذكرلى عضوة من المنتدى لها الصفة التالية ( قدام كل صفة عضوة ) :
> - ذكية
> - دمها خفيف
> ...


*
ردي هذا سوف يكون بناء علي من اعرفهم فقط لاني لا اعرف الكثير لذلك الاجابه تكون بينهم فقط

- ذكية =white.angel
 - دمها خفيف = ايريني 
- اجتماعية = جيلان 
- قوية = GOSPEL OF TRUTH
 - تتوقع انها جميلة =sha2awet 2alam  +Rosetta 
 - رقيقة = lo siento_mucho
 - مثقفة = نانسي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أكتوبر 2012)

متابعا معاكوووووو

برافو وايت:flowers: و شقاوه:flowers: اسئله جميله اوى--
 و اجابات لزيزه جدا بردو:flowers:--


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا الحوار
الاسئلة جميييييييلة و الاجابات روووووووووووعة 

بجد حوار عاجبني جدا 

متابعة معاكم على ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار​


----------



## white.angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مستمرين مع اخر 11 سؤال ... مش عارفه دة خبر حلو ولا وحش بالنسبالك :smile01 .. بس فعلاً لقائنا مر بسرعه جداً .. نكمل :*

*1) ليه الرجل الشرقى "عينه زايغه" ؟؟*

* 2) هل انت مؤمن بمبدأ ضرب الزوجه ؟؟*

* 3) تفتكر ايه اسباب فشل علاقات الحب ... وهل بتعتمد بالاكثر على الرجل او المرآه ؟؟*

* 4) لو رجع بيك الزمن ... كنت هتصلح من قصة حبك عشان تستمر ولا كنت هتلغى وجودها من حياتك ..؟؟*

* 5) تفتكر ايه الفرق بين حب شاب عمره 15 سنه ... وشيخ عمره 50 سنه ؟؟*

* 6) انت مؤمن ان دموع المرآه هى دموع تماسيح ... وفى نفس الوقت لا تحتمل ان ترى دموع امرآه ... الا ترى ان هناك تناقض ؟؟*

* 7) ليك اخوات بنات .. ايه علاقتك بيهم ؟؟*

* 8) اى نوع من الرجال انت **:*
*"عاشق .. عملى .. سى السيد "*

*9) صف شقاوه ووايت كما تراهم .. - ابدأ بالمميزات انت فى موضوعنا :smile02-  !!*

*10) "شكل المرآه" هو ما يلفت نظرك فى اول لقاء بينكم .. ماذا تقصد بشكلها .. ؟؟*

*11) "الصداقه بين الرجل والمرآه هى حب على نار هادئه " مع او ضد هذه المقوله ... وما الفرق بين الصداقه والاخوه بين الولد والبنت وما الاصلح بنظرك ؟؟*

*حقيقى استمتعنا جداً معاك ... وبنتمنى اننا منكونش ازعجناك وكان لقائنا خفيف ..
 شكراً ليك اوريجانوس *
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مستمرين مع اخر 11 سؤال ... مش عارفه دة خبر حلو ولا وحش بالنسبالك :smile01 .. بس فعلاً لقائنا مر بسرعه جداً .. نكمل :*​


 دا شرف لي أني معاكم في الحوار الجميل دا
الخبر وحش لان الحوار معاكم ممتع





> *1) ليه الرجل الشرقى "عينه زايغه" ؟؟*



بسبب الثقافة والتربية في المجتمع المصري أو العربي بصفه عامه
[FONT=&quot]ويوجد سبب رئيس أخر هو المرأة نفسها احدي الأسباب القوي لذلك
 


> * 2) هل انت مؤمن بمبدأ ضرب الزوجه ؟؟*



*نهائي *
[FONT=&quot]* دي همجيه وقلت أدب*
[/FONT] 


> * 3) تفتكر ايه اسباب فشل علاقات الحب ... وهل بتعتمد بالاكثر على الرجل او المرآه ؟؟*



*غياب العقل في العلاقات*
*اعتقد أنها لم تكن حب حقيقي ولكنها مجرد مشاعر إعجاب مع رغبه في تحويلها إلي حب*
[FONT=&quot]*بتعتمد علي الاثنين *

[/FONT] 


> * 4) لو رجع بيك الزمن ... كنت هتصلح من قصة حبك عشان تستمر ولا كنت هتلغى وجودها من حياتك ..؟؟*



*هلغي وجودها من حياتي*
[FONT=&quot]*لان من لا يقبل عيوبك لن يقبلك مهم حاولت*

[/FONT] 


> * 5) تفتكر ايه الفرق بين حب شاب عمره 15 سنه ... وشيخ عمره 50 سنه ؟؟*


*الحب لا يعرف سن ولكن يختلف الهدف من الحب ان كان فعلا حب**
**يحتاج الشاب إلي الجنس الأخر للمتعة والرغبة بسبب عوامل المراهقة*
[FONT=&quot]*الشيخ في هذا السن يحتاج إلي الجنس الأخر كرفيق أكثر من أي شي أخر*
[/FONT] 


> * 6) انت مؤمن ان دموع المرآه هى دموع تماسيح ... وفى نفس الوقت لا تحتمل ان ترى دموع امرآه ... الا ترى ان هناك تناقض ؟؟*


 *لا يوجد تناقض*
*لان قولت  معظمهم لو لم يكن كلهم *
*[FONT=&quot]ولكني حتى لو كانت حقيقية أو تماسيح أنا لا استطيع أن أتحمل الدموع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT] 


> * 7) ليك اخوات بنات .. ايه علاقتك بيهم ؟؟*


 *نعم*
[FONT=&quot]*قوية جدا تقريبا بنحكي لبعض كل حاجة واخد رأيهم في كل حاجة*
[/FONT]


> * 8) اى نوع من الرجال انت **:*
> *"عاشق .. عملى .. سى السيد "*



[FONT=&quot]*عاشق*
 
*



			9) صف شقاوه ووايت كما تراهم .. - ابدأ بالمميزات انت فى موضوعنا :smile02-  !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*[/FONT]
*شرف لي إني أوصفكم بس الأسف الوصف ها يكون  من خلال المعرفة من الحوار أقول مميزات وعيوب علي بعض بالجملة*

*وايت*
*مثقفه من خلال كتاباتها*
*اجتماعية*
*مفكرة*
*من بنات حواء  ههههههههه*

*شقاوة*
*واضح من الاسم الهدوء*
*تحب التحدي والإصرار*
*تتمسك بآرائها*
*اجتماعية*


 
*



			10) "شكل المرآه" هو ما يلفت نظرك فى اول لقاء بينكم .. ماذا تقصد بشكلها .. ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
**قبل إن أتكلم علي شكل الأنثى اسمحي لي أقول مقوله عنها*
*من يعشق "روح الأنثى" فلن يعشق إلا واحدة
و من يعشق "وجه الأنثى" فلن تكفيه إناث الأرض*

*شكلها ليس مجرد شكل وجسم*
* ولكن براءة الوجه*
*سحر العيون وليس لونها*
*نسيم شعرها*
*رشاقة الجسم *
[FONT=&quot]*من يلفت نظري حقا هي الأنثى مهما كان شكلها*
[/FONT] 
*



			11) "الصداقه بين الرجل والمرآه هى حب على نار هادئه " مع او ضد هذه المقوله ... وما الفرق بين الصداقه والاخوه بين الولد والبنت وما الاصلح بنظرك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
**معاها لان القرب بدون حاجز قوي يتحول إلي مشاعر ويطلق عليها البعض حب *
*الصداقة بتفقد معناها الحقيقي بين الفتاه والشاب لذلك لا توجد صداقه وان كان البعض يضع لها حدود لكي يطلق عليها صداقه *

*الإخوة علاقة اقوي بين الفتاه والشاب تقطع منذ البداية لأي علاقة للحب أو للمشاعر وهذه العلاقة نادرة جدا ألان *
 


> حقيقى استمتعنا جداً معاك ... وبنتمنى اننا منكونش ازعجناك وكان لقائنا خفيف ..
> شكراً ليك اوريجانوس



*بالعكس إنا مبسوط جدا بالحوار وأتمنى انه لا ينتهي*

*شكرا أختي شقاوة وأختي وايت*
​[/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان لقاء ممتع و مميز و هادى .. بشكرك كمان مرة على قبول دعوتى و اتمنى اننا كنا خفاف و مكنش فيه أى مضايقة 

نورتنا يا أوريجانوس 

انتظرونا مع عضو جديد قريبًا جدًا *


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*حقيقى كان لقاء مميز ... ومتفرد بهدوئه وسكونه ... 
واجاباتك الواثقه الرائعه *
* بنشكرك لسعة صدرك *

* وانتظرونا فى اللقاء الجاى ... 
ووووووووووووو** ربنا يستر :smile01
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو رجل بطبع خاص جدًا ..  قلما نقابل أمثاله .. شئت أم أبيت لا تستطيع إنكار وجوده .. فوجوده يفرض نفسه بقوة .. له من الحضور ما يلفت النظر لا إراديًا .. و مَنْ مِنا لا يتابع آخر كتاباته و مشاركاته:66: .. 
فى الكتابة له أسلوب مميز .. فهو الناقد الساخر .. يضع لافكاره إطار هزلى فيرسم بقلمه ابتسامة رقيقة على وجه كل فاقد أمل فى الحياة .. و تتعالى الضحكات حين يذكرنا بما مضى:smile02 .. فهو رجل من الزمن الجميل .. 
قوى القول ناصرًا للحق لا يخشى لومة لائم ولا يخشى الاعتذار إن اخطأ شيمته شيم أرقى الرجال شأنًا .. و بالرغم من سخريته فهذا لا يمنعه عن صد أى خطأ بحق شخص أو دين .. يرد بـ احترام و تبجيل ينبع من احترامه لذاته و لمفهوم الاختلاف .
عن علاقته بالمرأة فهو عاشق نون النسوة .. فبودى مثال حى للرجل الشرقى " أبو عين زايغة " :t25:مبررًا فعله بقوله ( سلو بلدنا ) :act23:.. له من الجاذبية و سرعة البديهة و معسول الكلام ما يجعله يتوج ملكًا على قلوب النساء و إن آبين الاعتراف بذلك .
معنا و معكم ناقدنا الساخر الاهلاوى القتشييييييييييييم :smile01... عبود عبده عبود 

منورنا يا عوبد .. بجد لقيت صعوبة رهيبة انى اكتب عنك تقريبًا مفيش قلم بيعرف يرفع راسه قدام قلمك بس لا ممكن ابدًا هشاغبك و هسألك و يارب تكون حلقة حلوة و اطلع من تحت ايدك سليمة:vava: :smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو رجل بطبع خاص جدًا ..  قلما نقابل أمثاله .. شئت أم أبيت لا تستطيع إنكار وجوده .. فوجوده يفرض نفسه بقوة .. له من الحضور ما يلفت النظر لا إراديًا .. و مَنْ مِنا لا يتابع آخر كتاباته و مشاركاته:66: ..
> فى الكتابة له أسلوب مميز .. فهو الناقد الساخر .. يضع لافكاره إطار هزلى فيرسم بقلمه ابتسامة رقيقة على وجه كل فاقد أمل فى الحياة .. و تتعالى الضحكات حين يذكرنا بما مضى:smile02 .. فهو رجل من الزمن الجميل ..
> قوى القول ناصرًا للحق لا يخشى لومة لائم ولا يخشى الاعتذار إن اخطأ شيمته شيم أرقى الرجال شأنًا .. و بالرغم من سخريته فهذا لا يمنعه عن صد أى خطأ بحق شخص أو دين .. يرد بـ احترام و تبجيل ينبع من احترامه لذاته و لمفهوم الاختلاف .
> عن علاقته بالمرأة فهو عاشق نون النسوة .. فبودى مثال حى للرجل الشرقى " أبو عين زايغة " :t25:مبررًا فعله بقوله ( سلو بلدنا ) :act23:.. له من الجاذبية و سرعة البديهة و معسول الكلام ما يجعله يتوج ملكًا على قلوب النساء و إن آبو الاعتراف بذلك .
> ...


اختيار موفق يا شقاوة كلنا فى انتظار الاسئلة النارية 
منور يا عبود ​


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو رجل بطبع خاص جدًا ..  قلما نقابل أمثاله .. شئت أم أبيت لا تستطيع إنكار وجوده .. فوجوده يفرض نفسه بقوة .. له من الحضور ما يلفت النظر لا إراديًا .. و مَنْ مِنا لا يتابع آخر كتاباته و مشاركاته:66: ..
> فى الكتابة له أسلوب مميز .. فهو الناقد الساخر .. يضع لافكاره إطار هزلى فيرسم بقلمه ابتسامة رقيقة على وجه كل فاقد أمل فى الحياة .. و تتعالى الضحكات حين يذكرنا بما مضى:smile02 .. فهو رجل من الزمن الجميل ..
> قوى القول ناصرًا للحق لا يخشى لومة لائم ولا يخشى الاعتذار إن اخطأ شيمته شيم أرقى الرجال شأنًا .. و بالرغم من سخريته فهذا لا يمنعه عن صد أى خطأ بحق شخص أو دين .. يرد بـ احترام و تبجيل ينبع من احترامه لذاته و لمفهوم الاختلاف .
> عن علاقته بالمرأة فهو عاشق نون النسوة .. فبودى مثال حى للرجل الشرقى " أبو عين زايغة " :t25:مبررًا فعله بقوله ( سلو بلدنا ) :act23:.. له من الجاذبية و سرعة البديهة و معسول الكلام ما يجعله يتوج ملكًا على قلوب النساء و إن آبو الاعتراف بذلك .
> ...


*
*
*3 ساعات بتعملى مقدمه :act23: ... حمدلله على السلامه :smile01*​

*بشكرك لقبولك دعوتى  وبصراحه مش متأكدة مين هيسأل التانى  ... *

* انت ضيف من اصعب ما يمكن ... صعب تلاقى شخص بيجمع ما بين الاسلوب الساخر الراقى والاحترام فى نفس الوقت  ...  *

*بيجبرك تتقبل كل حاجة وتبقى زى العسل :ura1: ... منورنا يا باشمهندث عبود :smile02 .... وفعلاً بتمنى نقدر نبسطك معانا فى الوقت القليل اللى هتكون فيه ضيفنا :smil6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو رجل بطبع خاص جدًا .. قلما نقابل أمثاله .. شئت أم أبيت لا تستطيع إنكار وجوده .. فوجوده يفرض نفسه بقوة .. له من الحضور ما يلفت النظر لا إراديًا .. و مَنْ مِنا لا يتابع آخر كتاباته و مشاركاته:66: .. *
> *فى الكتابة له أسلوب مميز .. فهو الناقد الساخر .. يضع لافكاره إطار هزلى فيرسم بقلمه ابتسامة رقيقة على وجه كل فاقد أمل فى الحياة .. و تتعالى الضحكات حين يذكرنا بما مضى:smile02 .. فهو رجل من الزمن الجميل .. *
> *قوى القول ناصرًا للحق لا يخشى لومة لائم ولا يخشى الاعتذار إن اخطأ شيمته شيم أرقى الرجال شأنًا .. و بالرغم من سخريته فهذا لا يمنعه عن صد أى خطأ بحق شخص أو دين .. يرد بـ احترام و تبجيل ينبع من احترامه لذاته و لمفهوم الاختلاف .*
> *عن علاقته بالمرأة فهو عاشق نون النسوة .. فبودى مثال حى للرجل الشرقى " أبو عين زايغة " :t25:مبررًا فعله بقوله ( سلو بلدنا ) :act23:.. له من الجاذبية و سرعة البديهة و معسول الكلام ما يجعله يتوج ملكًا على قلوب النساء و إن آبين الاعتراف بذلك .*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*أية دة ؟؟*
*كل دة أنا ؟؟*
*هو أنتى بتقدمى ( جنكيز خان ) فى فيلم بين الأطلال ؟؟*
*ممكن أقدمكم أنا بقى ؟؟؟ :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اختيار موفق يا شقاوة كلنا فى انتظار الاسئلة النارية
> منور يا عبود ​



*مش انا و النحمة دى وايت .. هتكون هى السبب فى طردنا او بهدلتنا مش هتسكت غير ااما نبات فى المستشفى بسببها :nunu0000:*




white.angel قال:


> *3 ساعات بتعملى مقدمه :act23: ... ح**مدلله على السلامه :smile01*
> 
> *بشكرك لقبولك دعوتى  وبصراحه مش متأكدة مين هيسأل التانى  ...
> 
> ...




*3 ساعات قليل عليه اصلا .. بجد مكنتش عارفة اكتب كلمة توحد ربنا اشكرو ربنا ان ربنا فتحها عليا و عرفت اكتب حاجة فى الراجل الجبور دة :smile01 ايوة ايوة جرى ناعم يا اختى ادينا ملايكة عشان ربنا يكملها معانا بالستر** :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن أقدمكم أنا بقى ؟؟؟ :smile01*


*انا شكه .... ان احنا اللى هنبقى الضيوف :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *أية دة ؟؟*
> *كل دة أنا ؟؟*
> *هو أنتى بتقدمى ( جنكيز خان ) فى فيلم بين الأطلال ؟؟*
> *ممكن أقدمكم أنا بقى ؟؟؟ :smile01*



*لا و النبى .. كتر خيرك 
احنا متقدمين جاهزين انت بس تجاوب على أد السؤال و هبقى اجيبلك حاجة حلوة لا تقدمنا ولا ليك دعوة بينا الطيب حلو :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش انا و النحمة دى وايت .. هتكون هى السبب فى طردنا او بهدلتنا مش هتسكت غير ااما نبات فى المستشفى بسببها :nunu0000:*


 *
كل اختياراتى فيها مغامره ... * *:ura1:
*



> *3 ساعات قليل عليه اصلا .. بجد مكنتش عارفة اكتب كلمة توحد ربنا اشكرو ربنا ان ربنا فتحها عليا و عرفت اكتب حاجة فى الراجل الجبور دة :smile01 ايوة ايوة جرى ناعم يا اختى ادينا ملايكة عشان ربنا يكملها معانا بالستر :smile01*


*مانا عرضت عليك المساعده .. واديتك تتر ام كلثوم ... مسمعتيش الكلام :smile01*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

بجد يا شقاوة انتي ووايت 
اختيار جامد جدا جدا جدا 

دامد ديدي

بجد اانا حاسة اني هستمتع بجد باللقاء ده 

بس انا عايزة عبود يقدمكم ماليش دعووووووووووووة ههههههههههه

بسجل متابعة معاكم 

هجيب الفشار و اجي*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا شكه .... ان احنا اللى هنبقى الضيوف :smile01*​


* هههههههههه*
*( أحتمال ) ..ودى تبقى أخت ( أعتدال ) ..شقيقة ليها *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا و النبى .. كتر خيرك *
> *احنا متقدمين جاهزين انت بس تجاوب على أد السؤال و هبقى اجيبلك حاجة حلوة لا تقدمنا ولا ليك دعوة بينا الطيب حلو :smile01*


*أهلا بالبنتين الحلوين ...المنورين أم أربعة وأربعين ....سؤال:smile01*
*أتفضلوا*
*مين فيكوا هتقص الشريط ...مطلوب إنجاز :66:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> بجد يا شقاوة انتي ووايت
> اختيار جامد جدا جدا جدا
> ...



*امانة عليكى تخليكى محضر خير هو مش محتاج توصية انا عارفاه هيقوم بالواجب و زيادة حبتين عشان خاطر الحبايب فسيبى الراجل فى حاله بقا 

هاتى فشار و لب و براحتك بس اياكى و التفتفة فى الارض هخرجك برا التوبيك :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> كل اختياراتى فيها مغامره ... * *:ura1:
> *
> 
> *مانا عرضت عليك المساعده .. واديتك تتر ام كلثوم ... مسمعتيش الكلام :smile01*​



*مسمعش نفسك يا ام تتر انتى كفاية اللى عملتيه امبارح .. انتى ناوية على ايه بالظبط قولتلك المساعدة مكانتش فى التقديم دى كانت فى حاجة تانية و اسكتى بقا كفايانا فضايح على كدة يا بيبى :smile01*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

> هخرجك برا التوبيك



شفت يا عبود شقاوة من اولها بتطردني برة التوبيك 

امال هتعمل فيك ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا من رأيي انك لازم تقدمهم هههههههههههههههه


:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مسمعش نفسك يا ام تتر :smile01*


*أم تتر ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*أدينا عرفنا الأسم الحركى لأول واحدة* :smile01
*عقبال يارب ما يفضحوا نفسهم كمان وكمان* 
*هاه مين فيكوا اللى هتبدأ ؟*
*والا الواد " تتر " بيعيط وعايزين تغيروا له البامبرز ؟* :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> شفت يا عبود شقاوة من اولها بتطردني برة التوبيك
> 
> امال هتعمل فيك ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


* إن اللهَ مع الصابريييين *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

> إن اللهَ مع الصابريييين



سأصبر ​


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أم تتر ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *أدينا عرفنا الأسم الحركى لأول واحدة* :smile01
> *عقبال يارب ما يفضحوا نفسهم كمان وكمان*
> ...


*مالك ومال تتر باثم .... سيب الواد فى حاله **:act23:**
وبعدين حماده اخويا يقول اللى هو عايزه ... :nunu0000:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب حضروا الكلاشينكوف يابنات :smile02:smile02عبود  مينفعش معاه غير كده :smile02:smile02, ربنا يكون فى عونكوا ويستر عليكوا
كان نفسى انا اللى اسأل :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * هههههههههه*
> *( أحتمال ) ..ودى تبقى أخت ( أعتدال ) ..شقيقة ليها *
> *أهلا بالبنتين الحلوين ...المنورين أم أربعة وأربعين ....سؤال:smile01*
> *أتفضلوا*
> *مين فيكوا هتقص الشريط ...مطلوب إنجاز :66:*



*اة و احنا هنبدأها كدة بقا .. مابلاش رقم 4 دة عشان ذكرياته السودة أعوبد .. شكلك صدقت الكام الصورة بتوع الملايكة و نسيت شقاوة :act23:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أم تتر ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *أدينا عرفنا الأسم الحركى لأول واحدة* :smile01
> *عقبال يارب ما يفضحوا نفسهم كمان وكمان*
> ...


*
مين فينا اللى هتبدأ اسئلة ولا تغيير :smile01
المهم ان ليك عين تتكلم يا بتاع سلو بلدنا انت المفروض يقام عليك الحد ... 

وايت اللى هتبدأ الاسئلة و بكرة بأذن ربنا .. تصدق كنت هقولك تشرب قهوتك و تجيلنا فايق بس انا بقول بلاها قهوة و فوقان تعالى زى ما انت كدة مش خالصين منك بليل ماحال و انت فايق .. اعوذ بالله منك راجل :act31:*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب حضروا الكلاشينكوف يابنات :smile02:smile02عبود  مينفعش معاه غير كده :smile02:smile02, ربنا يكون فى عونكوا ويستر عليكوا
> كان نفسى انا اللى اسأل :nunu0000::nunu0000:


*غالباً مع عوبد هنكمل لـ440 سؤال ... *:gun:
*وهنفتح باب التبرعات والتخمينات والاستفسارات دة عوبد حبايبه كتير ...*
*اتقلى :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مالك ومال تتر باثم .... سيب الواد فى حاله **:act23:*​
> *وبعدين حماده اخويا يقول اللى هو عايزه ... :nunu0000:*​


* حمادة ؟؟؟؟*
*يعنى وقعنا بين ( أم تتر ) والولا ( حمادة ) ؟؟؟؟*
*خليها الولا ( حامو ) ماشى مع اللون الأسكندرانى *
*هاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فيه أسئلة وألا أشد السيفون وأقوم ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *غالباً مع عوبد هنكمل لـ440 سؤال ... *:gun:
> *وهنفتح باب التبرعات والتخمينات والاستفسارات دة عوبد حبايبه كتير ...*
> *اتقلى :smile02*​



هههههههههههه وتعاطفك لوحدة مش كفاية :smile02:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حمادة ؟؟؟؟*
> *يعنى وقعنا بين ( أم تتر ) والولا ( حمادة ) ؟؟؟؟*
> *خليها الولا ( حامو ) ماشى مع اللون الأسكندرانى *
> *هاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فيه أسئلة وألا أشد السيفون وأقوم ؟؟*



*حاموك فى كنكة *

*قوم و شُفيتم :act23:*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فيه أسئلة وألا أشد السيفون وأقوم ؟؟*


*هديك اربعه جنيه عشان الازوزه ... والمطوه والقلم ...*
*وتجيلى بكره مراجع كوييييس واللى يقولك غششنى غوزه ...*

*الاسئله بكره ... :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قوم و شُفيتم :act23:*


 *ربنا ( يريح ) قلبك زى ما ( ريحتينى ) *
*" ديتول " بقى فى التوبيك بعد ما امشى ...:smile01*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قوم و شُفيتم :act23:*


*ما بلاش شوفيتم تييي :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​​
> *الاسئله بكره ... :smile02*​


 *بكرة ؟؟؟*
*طيب هترجعوا تمن التذاكر للعالم اللى اتلمت دى*
*وبطلوا نصب ع البشرية  *


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بكرة ؟؟؟*
> *طيب هترجعوا تمن التذاكر للعالم اللى اتلمت دى*
> *وبطلوا نصب ع البشرية  *


*فرقعه اعلانيه بقى ... خلينا نلم مثروف الشهر :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا ( يريح ) قلبك زى ما ( ريحتينى ) *
> *" ديتول " بقى فى التوبيك بعد ما امشى ...:smile01*



*اى حاجة تيجى من ريحة الحبايب يا عوبد احنا راضيين بيها :smile01 .. قوم الله يرضى عنك شكلها حلقة مش هتخلص فى سنتها :act23:*



white.angel قال:


> *ما بلاش شوفيتم تييي :smile02*​



*ههههههههههههههههه انبى تسيبى حاجة من غير ما تفضحينا بيها بقا .. بطلى السحبة من لسانك اللى هتضيعنا دة :gun:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حاموك فى كنكة *
> 
> *قوم و شُفيتم :act23:*


*أية دة ؟؟؟*
*تم أضافتها بعد ما رديت ؟؟؟*
*فينا من النصب دة من أولها ؟؟*
*شغل الأسكندراينة مش يمشى عليا ...هو انا جاى أشترى ( هريسة ) *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دة ؟؟؟*
> *تم أضافتها بعد ما رديت ؟؟؟*
> *فينا من النصب دة من أولها ؟؟*
> *شغل الأسكندراينة مش يمشى عليا ...هو انا جاى أشترى ( هريسة ) *



*ههههههههه من الحلبى و القشطة عليا :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انبى تسيبى حاجة من غير ما تفضحينا بيها بقا .. بطلى السحبة من لسانك اللى هتضيعنا دة :gun:*


*بعد اللى عملته فيك امبارح وفى نفسى اول امبارح*
*مظنش ان فى امل ابطل هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اى حاجة تيجى من ريحة الحبايب يا عوبد احنا راضيين بيها :smile01 .. قوم الله يرضى عنك شكلها حلقة مش هتخلص فى سنتها :act23:*


 *آآآآآآآآآآآآه ...*
*لاحظى انى ( ماسك ) لسانى عليكى ...*
*وباقول غلبانة ربنا ( يسهل ) لها :smile01*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعني انا ارجع الفشار ده يعني 

بتشتغلوننا يا شقاوة انتي ووايت هبلغ عنكم 

لسة هستنى لحد بكرة 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بعد اللى عملته فيك امبارح وفى نفسى اول امبارح*
> *مظنش ان فى امل ابطل هههههههههههههههههه*​



*انا بدأت اتأكد من الموضوع دة .. يخليكى ليا و تجرثينى يا قلبى :t4:
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآه ...*
> *لاحظى انى ( ماسك ) لسانى عليكى ...*
> *وباقول غلبانة ربنا ( يسهل ) لها :smile01*



*ماهو لو سهلها اكتر من كدة هنتمرمط انا و انت سوا مش لوحدى .. هبقى انزل انتينال مع الاسئلة بكرة :smile01*



moky قال:


> *يعني انا ارجع الفشار ده يعني
> 
> بتشتغلوننا يا شقاوة انتي ووايت هبلغ عنكم
> 
> ...



*معلش ان الله مع الصابرين يا موكى و بعدين التقيل دايما بيجى فى الاخر اتقلى امال على رزقك و هاتى باقى التسالى و تعالى الحقى الليلة من اولها بكرة :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

* صوتكم جآيب آخر آلمنتدى .. آتآرى قلمنآ آلسآخر هونآ:t31:

منور مسيو عبود 
وربنآ يكون فى عونكم يآ بنآت

مش عآيزين نشوف دم .. *تعآوير بسيطة كفآية* 

 



*.،*


​


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * صوتكم جآيب آخر آلمنتدى .. آتآرى قلمنآ آلسآخر هونآ:t31:
> 
> ...


*طيبه واميره يا كوكى دايماً .. احجزى جنب موكى و نانسى اختك ... ومش تاكلى من الفشار بتاعهم :smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أكتوبر 2012)

:t23: متااابعا اكيييد


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*استاذ عبود  ... يمكن صعب تفاديك فى حوار كهذا لازم نتشرف بأستضافتك وبشكرك لقبول الدعوه بصدر رحب  ... مش من الصعب ايجاد مجالات نسألك فيها .... انت من الاشخاص اللى اعماقهم واضحه ومفتوحه نقدر من خلال عبارات قليله متناثره نراها  ... اسمحلى ابدأ :mus13: ... : *

*1) زيجتان انتهتا بالطلاق .. هل ادم لا يتعلم من اخطاؤه فيكررها ... ام ان للأمر بُعد اخر :spor2: ؟؟*

*2) كم امرآه اخترقت حصون مدينتها وفزت بقلبها ولكن لم تنل شرف اعطاؤها اسمك :wub:؟؟*

*3) هل ادم احياناً يفشل فى السيطره على ردود افعاله .. متى وضعتك سخريتك  فى مأزق :vava:؟؟*

*4) انت من الشخصيات الحساسه جداً ... هل دة بيفيدك اكثر مما يضرك ام العكس ... :t17:؟؟*

*5)  البنات "اللى كانت على ايامكوا " والبنات فى الزمن المهبب دة ... ايه الفرق بينهم ... "تيك كير دة فخ :fun_lol:"؟؟*

*6) هل سبق وضربت امرأه ... ما كان شعورك بعد ذلك :giveup: ؟*

*7) "الزواج مقبرة الغرام" الكلام دة حقيقه ... طيب ليه ؟؟*

*لــــــــــ :smile01 ــــــــــو*​
*1) بنتك جت فى يوم وقالتلك .. بابا انا قررت اتجوز الولد دة ... احنا بنحب بعض واتفقنا على كل حاجة خلاث :new8: .*

*2) صحيت الفجر ولاحظت ان الواد ابنك اللى انت مخلفه لسه سهران ولما دخلت تشوف بيعمل ايه لقيته بيشاهد فيلم ثقافى :w00t: . *

*3) احببت امرآه الان :t25:.. *

*4) كنت ماشى فى الشارع وبشكل عفوى لامست احداهن ... والتفتت اليك وقامت بصفعك :hlp:.*

*باقى اسئلة كتير ... بس العدد اكتمل 
اسيبك مع شقاوه:ura1: ... وراجعالك :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :t23: متااابعا اكيييد



*منوره اكيد :love45:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*أولا قبل ما أرد*
*عايز أشكركم لأنى مالحقتش أشكركم أمبارح ...وكنا بنهرج ونفرفش كلنا *
*التقديمة كانت غاية فى الروعة فعلاً ...وإطراء لا أستحقه ..!!!*
*وإن دلت فأنها تدل على أسلوب راقى لبنتين متربيات تربية عالية ومن بيئة أقل ما يُقال عنها انها نظيفة ..مُحترمة ...دينية ...ومُشرِفة ..*
*وانا ( عن نفسى ) أعتز بصداقتكما أيما أعتزاز وأتشرف أن تزدان لائحة أصدقائى بأسماء مثل ( شقاوة قلم ) و ( وايت آنجيل )*
*وأتباهى برسالتكم التى طلبت منى الأنضمام لموضوعكم ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*الوووو الوووووووووو
عاوزه اعمل مداخله (وواخده الاذن من احدى مذيعات القناه ) مش هقول انها وايت علشان متترفدش هههههه
الحقيقه الضيف الكريم المسيووو عبووود شخصيه مميزه جداااا صاحب قلم ماسى يعبر عن جميع أنواع الماَسى بأسلوب مميز راقى ساخر وطبعااا هو عارف رأيى فى كتاباته كويس لكن لاقيتها فرصه اقوله تانى انه حقيقى خساره ميكونشى كاتب صاحب عمود لانه حقيقى يستحق..
موفق وربنا يطلعك من الموضوع ده على خير ههههههه
متابعه ..  *


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الوووو الوووووووووو
> عاوزه اعمل مداخله (وواخده الاذن من احدى مذيعات القناه ) مش هقول انها وايت علشان متترفدش هههههه
> الحقيقه الضيف الكريم المسيووو عبووود شخصيه مميزه جداااا صاحب قلم ماسى يعبر عن جميع أنواع الماَسى بأسلوب مميز راقى ساخر وطبعااا هو عارف رأيى فى كتاباته كويس لكن لاقيتها فرصه اقوله تانى انه حقيقى خساره ميكونشى كاتب صاحب عمود لانه حقيقى يستحق..
> موفق وربنا يطلعك من الموضوع ده على خير ههههههه
> متابعه ..  *


*ربنا يسترك يا دونا ... زى مانت ساترانا كدة :smile01*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منوره بمداخلاتك الحلوه دايماً .... ومتابعتك شئ يشرف *
*وبعدين ادعيلنا احنا هو عبود محتاج حد يدعيله :act23:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اقوله تانى انه حقيقى خساره ميكونشى كاتب صاحب عمود لانه حقيقى يستحق..*
> *موفق وربنا يطلعك من الموضوع ده على خير ههههههه*
> *متابعه .. *


*يالا ابدى على كتفك يا استاذة *
*جزرررررررر  :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ننتقل الآن الى أذاعة خارجية لنقل أحداث الشوط الأول مع ( أم تتر )*
*فـــ إلى هوناك ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*1) زيجتان انتهتا بالطلاق .. هل ادم لا يتعلم من اخطاؤه فيكررها ... ام ان للأمر بُعد اخر ؟؟*
*بالرغم من أننا مؤمنين ( ولا يُلدغ المؤمن من جُحرِ مرتين )*
*إلا أنه لما بيتلدغ تانى بنقول ( المؤمن دايماً مُصاب ) ..!!!*
*لم يكن فى الأمر خطأ ...لأن الطلاق الثانى ما كانش بمزاجى ولا بمزاجها لكن لظروف " قهرية " أضطرتنا الى ذلك ..ظروف تتعلق بمستقبلها المهنى وسُمعتها لأنها كانت ولازالت أستاذة جامعيةفى أعرق الجامعات*


*2) كم امرآه اخترقت حصون مدينتها وفزت بقلبها ولكن لم تنل شرف اعطاؤها اسمك ؟؟*
*والله ما عدتش ياوايت ...الغزوات كانت كتير .. *

*3) هل ادم احياناً يفشل فى السيطره على ردود افعاله .. متى وضعتك سخريتك فى مأزق ؟؟*
*فى مأزق ؟؟؟؟*
*قولى مآآآآآزق ...أشهرها كان فى مكتب " المدعى العام الأشتراكى " قبل ألغاؤه ..*
*حيث حضر مع الخصم " أستاذة محامية شهيرة بموزتّها " *
*لاتفقه فى القانون قدر فقهها فى المَلبَس والبارفانات والشخلعة ...*
*ولأنه فى حياتى المهنية لم أر "سيقاناً قانونية " مثل هذه *
*لما سألنى سكرتير الجلسة عن مبلغ التعويض المطلوب قلت له (36)*
*قالى (36 ) مليون ؟!!*

*قلت له لأءة ..دة مقاس جزمة الأستاذة ...!!!*

*4) انت من الشخصيات الحساسه جداً ... هل دة بيفيدك اكثر مما يضرك ام العكس ... ؟؟*
*أعتقد أنه بيفيد فى عدم خسران بعض الأصدقاء ...*

*5) البنات "اللى كانت على ايامكوا " والبنات فى الزمن المهبب دة ... ايه الفرق بينهم ... "تيك كير دة فخ "؟؟*
*المرأة هى المرأة ...منذ أيام حتشبسوت ونفرتيتى حتى " أيامكوا " المهببة تييى ...*

*6) هل سبق وضربت امرأه ... *
*نعم** ...أضطريت لضرب " أم العيال " قلم ..واضطريت لضرب " بنتى " قلم مثلها ...*
*لأنها أهانت " أمها " أمامى وتطاولت عليها باللفظ وهى أهانة أرفضها كأب وكزوج وكرجل ...*
*قولى عليا همجى ...شرقى ...مُتخلف ...الى آخر القاموس ...مش مهم*

*6 ب ) ما كان شعورك بعد ذلك ؟*
*شعور مش لذيذ طبعاً ...واتضايقت جداً بعدها وندمت ولكن لم أبين هذا الندم لكلتيهما ...*
*وعلى فكرة " البنت " هى اللى أعتذرت تانى يوم الصبح *

*7) "الزواج مقبرة الغرام" الكلام دة حقيقه ... طيب ليه ؟؟*
*لأ مش حقيقة ...*

*يُتبع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*لــــــــــ ــــــــــو*


*1) بنتك جت فى يوم وقالتلك .. بابا انا قررت اتجوز الولد دة ... احنا بنحب بعض واتفقنا على كل حاجة خلاث .*

*هو حصل فعلاً** ...ورفضت من غير ما أشوفه ...وسيبتها تكمل تجربتها للآخر ( مع مراقبة من بعيد )*
*وفى النهاية طلعت أنا الصح ...مش علشان أنا راجل " بُرم "*
*لأ ...علشان أنا أب له خبرته فى الحياة ...ومنذ أيام أنتهى الى سماعنا أن الولد دة طلع " مُدمن " أسوا أنواع المخدرات ..وبيتعالج فى مصحة*

*2) صحيت الفجر ولاحظت ان الواد ابنك اللى انت مخلفه لسه سهران ولما دخلت تشوف بيعمل ايه لقيته بيشاهد فيلم ثقافى .*

*عادةً عمرى ما عملتها ولا هعملها *
*لكن لو عادى هعمل له اية يعنى ؟؟ ..أنا مرة جبت له أعلان عن مقويات وقعدنا نضحك لما موتنا من الضحك لأنه كان اعلان مسخررررة*

*3) احببت امرآه الان .. **؟*
*الآن ...والأمس ...وغداً ...مش بابطل الصراحة *
*المثل بيقولك " يموت الزمّار وصوباعه بيلعب " :smile01*

*4) كنت ماشى فى الشارع وبشكل عفوى لامست احداهن ... والتفتت اليك وقامت بصفعك .*

*هذا يتوقف على نوع " الكف " الذى صفعنى ...*
*فلإن كان كفاً لم يُعاقر " طشت الغسيل " من ذى قبل ...أو لم يعرف " القَشَف " طريقه الى أنامِلِها *
*فلسوف أُعطيها خدى الآخر كى ينول البركة ..!!!:new8:*

*فى أنتظار ( حمادة ) ...:smile01*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*واو حوار فوق الرائع
 اسطورة
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *واو حوار فوق الرائع*​
> *اسطورة*​


* ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ*
*أنت الأروع ...*


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *3) احببت امرآه الان .. **؟*
> *الآن ...والأمس ...وغداً ...مش بابطل الصراحة *
> *المثل بيقولك " يموت الزمّار وصوباعه بيلعب " :smile01*


*ياعم الزمار ... هتعمل ايه يعنى لو حبيت ... مجاوبتش **:act23:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ياعم الزمار ... هتعمل ايه يعنى لو حبيت ... مجاوبتش **:act23:*​


*آآآآآآآآآه *
*أعمل أية يعنى لو حبيت ؟؟*
*أنا ماليش فى الخربطة ...وماليش فى " الدراثات الكتالوجية المتخثثة " لو عجبتنى وهوانا جه على بعضه ...و لو الطريق سالك وما فيش عقبات *
*باتقدم على طول ..قص جحش كدة  ...وزى ما ترسى *
*شريطة** ألا تكون نكددددددية *
*مش باقولك " يموت الزمار وصوباعه بيلعب " ... !!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااااار اسوح على الاجابات ياعبود ... دة ايه يا راجل الجرأة اللى انت فيها تيييي ... نصاية و انزلك بطقم الاسئلة يا سيدنا:giveup: .

يووووووووة عاجبك كدة كنت هنسى اقولك ميرسيه بجد على رقتك و اسلوبك الراقى :t23:و ربنا يديم المعرو ( المعروف يعنى:smile01 ) 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*أنا جيت:t23: .. منورنى يا بودى بجد و بالرغم انى غلبانة و ماليش فى الاسئلة ولا فى الكلام اصلا :vava:.. بس ادينى بحاول اتعلم و اكتب و ربنا يقدرنى عليك قول يارب:smile01 

1/ ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى المرأة شكلاً و موضوعًا ؟:t23:

2/ كام امرأة ملكت قلبك و لم تسطتع الزواج بها ؟ و ماهى العوائق ؟:thnk0001:

3/ ايه الفرق بين الزوجتين من حيث المميزات و العيوب ؟

4/ عبود فى الحب راجل رومانسى ولا عملى ساخر كعادته ؟:giveup:

5/ ياعم الزمار بتحب حاليًا .. هل هنسمع خبر سجنك فى عش الزوجية قريبًا ؟:59:

6/ عندك ولد و بنت ربنا يحميهم .. هل فيه فرق فى معاملتهم ؟ و بصراحة هل فيهم حد أقرب لقلبك من التانى ؟

7/ عوبد .. ايه اسوء عيوب الراجل الشرقى ؟ و افضل مميزاته ؟ ( اياك تقولى مفيش عيوب بدل ما أرصهملك انا قولهم لوحدك احسن )

8/ هل من الممكن انت و ابنك تقعو فى حب امرأة واحدة ؟ و لو حدث ايه رد فعلك ؟

9/ قالت الست شادية الله يمسيها بالخير " القلب يحب مرة ميحبش مرتين " .. ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة يا روميو ؟

10/ ايه اكتر حاجة فيك بتلفت نظر بنات حوا ؟ :new8:

11/ بما انك راجل لك خبرة فى الحياة .. و على حسب كلامك ان البنات متغيروش حتى فى ايامنا الهباب تيي .. اوصف بنات حوا فى صفحات قليلة ( خلى الشباب يستفيدو يا خبرة )

خلصو اول 11 ليا ... يلا جاوب و اسيبك مع كتكوتى الصغننة و ليا عودة ( قولى ترجعى بالسلامة بقا )*


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذنا عبود  الجميل المميز الساخر بصورة لم ارها من قبل
منتدى الكنيسة بصراحة كل يوم يثبت تميزة بوجود اعضاء نادرا لما تلاقى مثلهم فى اماكن اخرى
عبود اى  مداخلة لية فى موضوع او تعليق لابد ان تتجة الانظار اليها 
متابع حوار الساعة مع المذيعيتين المتألقتين شقاوة ووايت
بس ياريت ميحصلش فى الاخرزى محصل مع جيهان منصور والعريان ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *أنا جيت:t23: .. منورنى يا بودى بجد و بالرغم انى غلبانة و ماليش فى الاسئلة ولا فى الكلام اصلا :vava:.. بس ادينى بحاول اتعلم و اكتب و ربنا يقدرنى عليك قول يارب:smile01 *


 *يارب ياخويا يارب ...*

*1/ ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى المرأة شكلاً و موضوعًا ؟*
*شكلاً** : مشيتها وطريقة تسريحة شعرها*
*موضوعاً** : شخصيتها *

*2/ كام امرأة ملكت قلبك و لم تسطتع الزواج بها ؟ و ماهى العوائق ؟*
*السؤال دة سألته قبلك ( أم تتر ) ..ولكن لا مانع فى الأجابة عن الشق الثانى ( العوائق ) :*
*واحدة** بقى ياستى أكتشفت أنها ( دلوعة ) آخر حاجة ...خلعت*
*التانية** أبوها طلع عبى وبيمشى ورا كلام الست ..خلعنى هو*
*التالتة** كانت جوازة صالونات ...ماطقناش بعض أول القعدة مع ان البنت كانت أمورة ..*

*3/ ايه الفرق بين الزوجتين من حيث المميزات و العيوب ؟*
*الأولانية** مافيش فيها أى مميزات الا انها عرفت تخلف وبس ..*
*التانية** بقى تقدرى تقولى كدة " الدنيا وما فيها " يعنى : جمال – جسم - – أدب – ثقافة – علم – عيلة – ستايل – شياكة - مطيعة – هادية – ذكية – منطلقة – مرحة – بتعرف يعنى أية تعامل راجل ...أكمل ؟!!*
*عيبها الوحيد أنها حبت واحد زييى ...ازاى بقى ؟ مش عارف بجد !!!*

*4/ عبود فى الحب راجل رومانسى ولا عملى ساخر كعادته ؟*
*ر – و – م – ا – ن – س – ى *
*واوعى تقولى ان دة أسم " سينما " ...:act19:*

*5/ ياعم الزمار بتحب حاليًا .. هل هنسمع خبر سجنك فى عش الزوجية قريبًا ؟*
*حالياً باحاول أرتكب " جُنحة " جواز ...بس زى ماتقولى كدة سوق " الإجرام " واقف اليومين دول ...*

*6/ عندك ولد و بنت ربنا يحميهم .. هل فيه فرق فى معاملتهم ؟ *
*الولد غير البنت قطعاً فى التعامل ....*

*و بصراحة هل فيهم حد أقرب لقلبك من التانى ؟*
*لأ الأتنين زى بعض *

*7/ عوبد .. ايه اسوء عيوب الراجل الشرقى ؟ و افضل مميزاته ؟ *
*عيوب** الرجل الشرقى أنه أتربى ع السمعِ والطاعة ...يعنى ماينفعش واحدة تبُخ فيه ...إلا قلة قليلة مُندسة من الرجالة ...*
*واللى يفتح لك كُتب حقوق المرأة وينقل لك منها ....نفضى *
*مميزاته **بقى ( المعظم يعنى ) : غيور – حِمش – راجل بجد – صرييف *

*8/ هل من الممكن انت و ابنك تقعو فى حب امرأة واحدة ؟ و لو حدث ايه رد فعلك ؟*
*أزاى يعنى هحب بت فى ثانوى ؟؟؟*
*لو حدث يعنى هقوله شيل انت ... أنت أولى *

*9/ قالت الست شادية الله يمسيها بالخير " القلب يحب مرة ميحبش مرتين " ..*
*وعن أم كلثوم – رضى الله عنها – أنها قالت :*
*القلب يعشق كل جمييل ...وياما شفتى جمال يا عين :smile01*

*ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة يا روميو ؟*
*روميو ؟؟ ...أنا مش روميو خاااالص *

*10/ ايه اكتر حاجة فيك بتلفت نظر بنات حوا ؟ *
*" الصلعة " ع النبى ...بس لاحظت لما باحلج حلجة " حسام حسن " *
*البنات بتقع ع الصفين ...*

*11/ بما انك راجل لك خبرة فى الحياة .. و على حسب كلامك ان البنات متغيروش حتى فى ايامنا الهباب تيي .. *
*اوصف بنات حوا فى صفحات قليلة ( خلى الشباب يستفيدو يا خبرة )*
*صفحات قليلة ؟؟؟*
*لأ اقدر أقولك المختصر المفيد ...الست – أى ست – بتحب الكلمة الحلوة *
*وبتحب اللى يدادى فيها ويطبطب عليها ويدلعها طبعا بطبيعة الحال *
*وفى نفس الوقت بتحب الرجل القوى وقت الجد ...*
*تستوى فى هذا الوزيرة مع مرات البواب ( مع أحترامى طبعاً لكل مهنة شريفة ) *
*القصد أنه مهما كانت شخصية المرأة أو ثقافتها أو منصبها الأدارى ...كلامى عن الشخصيات السوية بطبيعة الحال ...*
*ولا يمنع من وجود استثناءات فى القاعدة*
*قلة قليلة مُندسة ومحسوبة بالخطأ على عالم الأنوثة ...*


*



خلصو اول 11 ليا ... يلا جاوب و اسيبك مع كتكوتى الصغننة و ليا عودة ( قولى ترجعى بالسلامة بقا )

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالسلامة بقى ....:bud:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *2/ كام امرأة ملكت قلبك و لم تسطتع الزواج بها ؟ و ماهى العوائق ؟*
> *السؤال دة سألته قبلك ( أم تتر ) ..ولكن لا مانع فى الأجابة عن الشق الثانى ( العوائق ) :*
> *واحدة** بقى ياستى أكتشفت أنها ( دلوعة ) آخر حاجة ...خلعت*
> *التانية** أبوها طلع عبى وبيمشى ورا كلام الست ..خلعنى هو*
> *التالتة** كانت جوازة صالونات ...ماطقناش بعض أول القعدة مع ان البنت كانت أمورة ..*



*تؤ سؤال وايت كان عن بنات هما اللى حبوك و محصلش نصيب انا بسأل عن اللى انت حبيتهم  و مش شرط يبقى الحب متبادل اصلا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ سؤال وايت كان عن بنات هما اللى حبوك و محصلش نصيب انا بسأل عن اللى انت حبيتهم  و مش شرط يبقى الحب متبادل اصلا*


* لأ شرط بقى يبقى متبادل*
*عندى انا شرط ...:smile01*


----------



## white.angel (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*بقدر استمتاعنا بالحوار الجرئ دة ... بقدر انه بيمر بسرعه ... والامن الى الان مُستتب :boxing: ... نكمل ونقول الو :

1) لو بنت عجبتك وحبيت تغازلها ... هتقولها ايه ... يعنى ايام الشوباب .. كنت بتعاكس ازاى يا شقى :t23: ؟؟*

*2) هل تؤثر ملابس المرآه فى انطباعك عنها .. طيب ازاى :smile01؟؟*

*3) الى اى مدى يمكن ان تضحى من اجل امرآه :new8: ؟؟*

*4) تكمن قوة المرآه فى ضعفها .. ودموعها سلاحها .. من خلال خبرتك هل مؤيد او معارض مع الشرح  ؟؟*

* 5) جُنحة جواز ... ما الفرق بين حبك الحالى والزوجة التانيه :mus25: ؟؟*

*6) هل تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك اصدقاء رجال مقربون :bud:؟؟*

*7) ماهى اكبر معاناه تجدها عندما تتعامل مع امرآه :thnk0001: ؟؟*

*8) برأيك ماهو الفرق بين العلاقات العاطفيه داخل مصر وخارج مصر ... وفى الزمن القتشييم والزمن المهبب بتاعنا :mus13: ؟؟ *

*9)  اتعرفت ازاى على زوجاتك وحبك الحالى :smile01 ؟*

*10) متى تخلع عبائة الرجل المثقف لترتدى عبائة الرجل البدائى  :giveup: ؟؟*

*11) من المرآه التى اجبرتك على البكاء حينما رحلت  ؟


**كدة انت برائه من عندى يا متر  .. وكان لقاء حلو 
واتمنى مش اكون غلست عليك :t23:
اسيبك مع حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> استاذنا عبود  الجميل المميز الساخر بصورة لم ارها من قبل
> منتدى الكنيسة بصراحة كل يوم يثبت تميزة بوجود اعضاء نادرا لما تلاقى مثلهم فى اماكن اخرى
> عبود اى  مداخلة لية فى موضوع او تعليق لابد ان تتجة الانظار اليها
> متابع حوار الساعة مع المذيعيتين المتألقتين شقاوة ووايت
> بس ياريت ميحصلش فى الاخرزى محصل مع جيهان منصور والعريان ههههههه



*هههههههههههههه صدقنى لو هيقولى فى الاخر " حقك عليا " انا موافقة نتخانق دلوقتى ... اصلها من عوبد بتبقى حاجة تانية:t23: 

منورنا يا جرجس *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*من أفضل الحوارات اللي أستمتعت بيها
أسئله ذكيه وأجابات قويه جدااا
تحياتي ليكم 
متااااابع ,,,​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *من أفضل الحوارات اللي أستمتعت بيها
> أسئله ذكيه وأجابات قويه جدااا
> تحياتي ليكم
> متااااابع ,,,​*



*ربنا يخليك يا مايكل .. تنورنا متابعتك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بقدر استمتاعنا بالحوار الجرئ دة ... بقدر انه بيمر بسرعه ... والامن الى الان مُستتب :boxing: ... نكمل ونقول الو :*​


*1) لو بنت عجبتك وحبيت تغازلها ... هتقولها ايه ... يعنى ايام الشوباب .. كنت بتعاكس ازاى يا شقى ؟؟*
*تصدقى بأية ؟ ...هتصدقى ان شاء الله*
*عمرى فى حياتى ماعاكست بنت لا فى شارع ولا فى حارة ولا حتى فى دكانة ...*
*لكن لو فيه بنت عجبتنى فى مكان عام أو نادى أو ماشابه وفيه فرصة لفتح حوار ...لاأتردد " متلقاً " ...:flowers:*
*وقريبا وعلشان خاطر عيونك هنزلك موضوع حصل بينى وبين واحدة فى إحدى المقار الحكومية ..!!:t33:*

*2) هل تؤثر ملابس المرآه فى انطباعك عنها .. طيب ازاى ؟؟*
*أيوة بتؤثر من ناحية الشياكة ...وعدم الأبتذال ...تنال أحترامى ومن المحتمل أن تنال مجاملتى الرقيقة ...*
*وحدث بالفعل مع وزيرة سابقة وفى مكتبها ولم أتردد فى الأطراء على شياكتها وشخصيتها ..:love34:*

*3) الى اى مدى يمكن ان تضحى من اجل امرآه ؟؟*
*الى مدى يمكننى التغاضى فيه عن نوم القيلولة لو أستدعى الأمر ..!!!:spor22:*

*4) تكمن قوة المرآه فى ضعفها .. ودموعها سلاحها .. من خلال خبرتك هل مؤيد او معارض مع الشرح ؟؟*
*الضعف أيوة ...الدموع الوحيدة اللى ممكن تأثر فيا هى دموع والدتى او بنتى ...بخلاف كدة ماباكلش منها ...*
*هى سلاح كثيراً ما يقع رجالاً ضحية نيرانه ..:blush2:*

*5) جُنحة جواز ... ما الفرق بين حبك الحالى والزوجة التانيه ؟؟*
*ومين اللى قال أن فيه حُب حالى ؟؟ ....هتوقفى سوقنا يا وايت :t33:*

*6) هل تقبل ان يكون لزوجتك اصدقاء رجال مقربون ؟؟*
*أصدقاء ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومقربون كمان ؟؟؟؟ ..وألا تقصدى زملاء عمل ؟*
*زملاء عمل دة عادى جداً طبعاً ...ولو فيه أمر طارئ بيتكلم ع البيت كمان أرضى أو حتى موبايل ..مافيش مشكلة *
*لكن أصدقاء من نوع ( دة متربى معايا ) و ( دة زى أخويا ) و ( راضعين على بعض ) و ( دة عمرى ما أفكر فيه ) والكلام دة ...!!!!!*
*باتحول الى الرجل الأخضر مع أضافة جاعورة من اللى قلبك يحبها*
*سلو بلدنا كدة ...*

*7) ماهى اكبر معاناه تجدها عندما تتعامل مع امرآه ؟؟*
*المعاناة الكبرى فى حاجتين – النكد والغباء ..*

*8) برأيك ماهو الفرق بين العلاقات العاطفيه داخل مصر وخارج مصر ... وفى الزمن القتشييم والزمن المهبب بتاعنا ؟؟ *
*العلاقات العاطفية خارج مصر تتميز بالتحرر والأنطلاق وفى ذات الوقت تتميز بالثقة المتبادلة والأحترام والوفاء والصراحة...*
*ولما يحبوا يخلعوا من بعض بيعلنوها وش ... *
*( اواه عزيزتى سوف أهجرك ) واو عزيزى يالها من " سيربرايز " ..لأنى أنا كمان مش طايقة أومك ..!!!*

*جوة مصر بقى شيلى التحرر والأنطلاق ...وشيلى الثقة والوفاء ..*
*وكمان شيلى الأحترام ...وأنسى الصراحة ...وشيلى عزيزى وعزيزتى ..وانتى تبقى " زى الفُل " ...:t33:*

*9) اتعرفت ازاى على زوجاتك وحبك الحالى ؟*
*الزيجة الأولى كانت صالونات على خلفية من تعارف مسبق*
*الزيجة التانية كانت فى الأصل حب قديم و " من أول نظرة كمان " بالغيظة فيكوا ...وكنت عايش فى دور " روميو " اللى بيقف تحت شباكها بالساعات ..فرقتنا الأقدار وجمعتنا تانى ...*

*10) متى تخلع عبائة الرجل المثقف لترتدى عبائة الرجل البدائى ؟؟*
*لما أشوف أو أتعامل مع غباء مُطلق *

*11) من المرآه التى اجبرتك على البكاء حينما رحلت ؟*
*لم ولن يحدث ...*

*فى أنتظار آآآخر 11 سؤال علشان نروح نشوف أكل عيشنا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *من أفضل الحوارات اللي أستمتعت بيها​*
> *أسئله ذكيه وأجابات قويه جدااا*
> *تحياتي ليكم *
> 
> *متااااابع ,,,*​


*أنت راجل ذوق ...سيبك أنت ...عقبالك لما تقع معاهم *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*ليك فى ذمتى 11 سؤال ... بأذن ربنا هنزلهملك بليل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليك فى ذمتى 11 سؤال ... بأذن ربنا هنزلهملك بليل *


*ومش فاضى لك غير بالليل أنا *
*وأحتمال يصلك الرد صباح السبت ... إن أمكنا*
*صفصفت عليا انا وأنت يا جميييييييييييل :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومش فاضى لك غير بالليل أنا *
> *وأحتمال يصلك الرد صباح السبت ... إن أمكنا*
> *صفصفت عليا انا وأنت يا جميييييييييييل :t33:*



*ههههههه مش عايزاك تفضالى انا .. خليك مشغول ارحم :t33:
مش عارفة قلبى المؤمن بيقولى انك هتستفرد بيا و تدينى علقة مخدهاش حرامى فى جامع :smile02*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههه مش عايزاك تفضالى انا .. خليك مشغول ارحم :t33:*
> *مش عارفة قلبى المؤمن بيقولى انك هتستفرد بيا و تدينى علقة مخدهاش حرامى فى جامع :smile02*


*بعد الشر عليكى م العولق والجوامع ..هو أنا أقدر يا دوك ؟*
*أقولك بلاش أسئلة ومشيها " محاليل " ..وسيبك من " عينات " الأسئلة اللى ببلاش دى :t33:*


----------



## white.angel (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش عارفة قلبى المؤمن بيقولى انك هتستفرد بيا و تدينى علقة مخدهاش حرامى فى جامع :smile02*


*يا ظالمه مالراجل كيوت اهو ... ومبيخوفش .. :t33:*
*عموماً هقولك زى ما قولتلك فى العربيه ساعة الفستان ... لو حصل اكشن ماتتصليش بيا :2:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يا ظالمه مالراجل كيوت اهو ... ومبيخوفش .. :t33:*
> *عموماً هقولك زى ما قولتلك فى العربيه ساعة الفستان ... لو حصل اكشن ماتتصليش بيا :2:*​



*فستان ايه و عربية ايه !!

و حياتك عندى ما فاهمة حاجة

اة و مش عايزة شرح هنا .. كفاية فضايح كدة بينى و بينك فى اى حتة على جنب :t33:
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت راجل ذوق ...سيبك أنت ...عقبالك لما تقع معاهم *




*أنسي يا عمرو
قصدي يا عوبد​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*[آخر 11 سؤال مع الاسف .. اللقاء معاك خلص بسرعة و كان نفسى يكونو 1000 سؤال مش 44 بس .. بس نعمل ايه بقا حُكم القوى

1/ فى الاول قولت " يموت الزمار و صوابعه بتلعب " و عايش حالة حب دائمة ..  و رجعت قولت عندك جُنحة جواز .. و انهاردة قولت انك مش بتحب حاليًا .. ايه التناقض دة ؟؟ ولا فركشت امبارح :smil15:

2/ مجاملاتك و معاكساتك المتكررة لاى نون جميلة .. كان ايه رد فعل زوجتك الغيورة عليها ؟ و هل مجاملاتك المتكررة دى مش فيها نوع من جرح مشاعر زوجتك ؟:smil13:

3/ امرأة اثرت فى حياة عبود تأثير قوى غير زوجتك الثانية ؟ هى مين ؟ و اثرت فيك ازاى ؟ و اوصفها 

4/ مابين تعدد الزوجات و شريعة الزوجة الواحدة و منع الطلاق .. مش حاسس ان الموضوع بالنسبة لك ممكن يبقى حمل عليك ؟ و هل الموضوع مش فارق معاك عشان مش ناوى تطلق تانى ولا لانك مؤمن بفكرة انه لازم امرأة واحدة لكل رجل ؟

5/ بكاء الرجل ضعف ؟ و هل ممكن تبكى قدام واحدة بتحبها ولا لا ؟

6/ قال نزار " قرأت كتاب الأنوثة حرفًا حرفًا ولازلت أجهل ما يدور برأس النساء " هل حصل و وقفت قدام زوجتك و مكنتش فاهم هى بتفكر فى ايه ؟ 

7/ " إن كيدهن عظيم " معاها ولا ضدها ؟ و هل حصل ان واحدة اتغاظت منك و قررت تنتقم ؟؟:ranting:

8/ هل ترأستك مرأة قبل كدة ؟ و هل العمل تحت قيادة مرأة ممتع أم متعب ؟ ( بغض النظر عن كونها جميلة أو لا .. ركز فى الشخصية و لو مرة بالغلط ):beee:

9/ مابين جمال المرأة و ذكائها .. تختار ايه ؟ و ليه ؟؟ و هل المرأة الذكية متعبة ؟ 

10/ هقولك صفات و تقولى تنطبق على مين فى وجهة نظرك من بنات و سيدات المنتدى .. 
ذكية ..
دمها خفيف..
مثقفة..
تتوقع انها جميلة ..
جريئة..
قوية ..
اقرب البنات لقلبك..
صديقة صدوقة ..
رقيقة..
طيبة..
متهورة..
عاقلة ..
تتمنى تقابلها..


وصلنا لآخر سؤال فى اللقاء .. و هديك الفرصة الذهبية انك تقطع فينا كيفما تشاء ( بس متاخدش راحتك أوى يعنى ):t33:

11/  أذكر مميزات و عيوب كلا منا على حدة .. المدعوة شقاوة و الاخت الكريمة وايت انجل ..:love34:

خلص لقائنا و فعلا من أجمل الحلقات اللى عملاناها كنت مبسوطة جدًا بالاسئلة و اتبسطت أكتر بأجاباتك .. مش هسألك ضايقناك ولا غيره احنا اصلا نتحط على الجرح يطيب :blush2:.. نورتنى يا صديقى و أستاذى ..و شرفتنا بقبولك الدعوة و اتمنى نتقابل قريبًا فى لقاء جديد ( بس متقاطعش ) 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *3/ كرجل عابر .. لقيت فرق فى معاملة المرأة بين المسيحية و الاسلام ؟ و لو لقيت ايه هو ؟*


*ممكن توضحى السؤال دة أكتر لأنه مش واضح *
*يعنى أية فرق فى معاملة المرأة بين المسيحية والأسلام ؟*

*بس هو واضح أن فيه حاجة فى أجاباتى ( أتغظتى ) منها *
*ياترى أنا صح ؟:yaka:*
*والا تشابهة أسماء ؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن توضحى السؤال دة أكتر لأنه مش واضح *
> *يعنى أية فرق فى معاملة المرأة بين المسيحية والأسلام ؟*
> 
> *بس هو واضح أن فيه حاجة فى أجاباتى ( أتغظتى ) منها *
> ...



*لا ببساطة ما بين معاملة المرأة فى الاسلام و المسيحية .. يعنى مع او ضد فكرة الورث الرجل حظ الانثتين .. فكرة تعدد الزواج فيه جرح لكرامة المرأة شوية.. سمعت و الله اعلم ان الضرب مباح فى الاسلام و هجر الفراش و الكلام من هذا القبيل ... انت ادرى منى بقا ايش عرفنى انا !
عايزة اسمع رأيك فيه .. معاه او ضده و سبب اعتراضك و موافقتك على كل حاجة هتقولها :t33: 


هتغاظ منك ليه بس ! هو انا عملت حاجة ؟؟ قولتلك مش بعرف أسأل انا و لا اكتب و ادينى بتعلم معاك :dntknw: يا ظالمنى :beee:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا ببساطة ما بين معاملة المرأة فى الاسلام و المسيحية .. يعنى مع او ضد فكرة الورث الرجل حظ الانثتين .. فكرة تعدد الزواج فيه جرح لكرامة المرأة شوية.. سمعت و الله اعلم ان الضرب مباح فى الاسلام و هجر الفراش و الكلام من هذا القبيل ... انت ادرى منى بقا ايش عرفنى انا !*
> *عايزة اسمع رأيك فيه .. معاه او ضده و سبب اعتراضك و موافقتك على كل حاجة هتقولها :t33: *
> 
> 
> *هتغاظ منك ليه بس ! هو انا عملت حاجة ؟؟ قولتلك مش بعرف أسأل انا و لا اكتب و ادينى بتعلم معاك :dntknw: يا ظالمنى :beee:*


*أنتى مُصّرة على السؤال دة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى مُصّرة على السؤال دة ؟؟؟؟*



*ليك الحق فى عدم الرد ببساطة و عموما مش هنقف على سؤال و هنزلك غيره *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليك الحق فى عدم الرد ببساطة و عموما مش هنقف على سؤال و هنزلك غيره *


* لأ ...أنا ممكن أرد لأنه مش سؤال شخصى *
*وردى هيكون للتوضيح وتبيان وجهة النظر الأخرى ...او كيف يتم التفكير فيها ...*
*هاه ؟؟؟ ...عايزة الأجابة ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لأ ...أنا ممكن أرد لأنه مش سؤال شخصى *
> *وردى هيكون للتوضيح وتبيان وجهة النظر الأخرى ...او كيف يتم التفكير فيها ...*
> *هاه ؟؟؟ ...عايزة الأجابة ؟*



*و على ايه .. تم تغيير السؤال الثالث .. انت تؤمر يا بودى و ربنا يكملها معانا بالستر مش عايزة الموضوع يتقفل على ايدك انهاردة :t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و على ايه .. تم تغيير السؤال الثالث .. انت تؤمر يا بودى و ربنا يكملها معانا بالستر مش عايزة الموضوع يتقفل على ايدك انهاردة :t33:*


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*ما أسخم من سيدى الا ستى ...:t33:*
*أسئلتك فى الصميم ...محتاجة أجابات صريحة وقوية *
*وبما انك عارفة أنى راجل ماليش فى النفاق ولا مسح الجوخ *
*وماعرفش غير الصراحة ...يبقى تستلقفى وعدك بقى منى بكرة *
*أتفقنا ؟؟؟*
*هجزأ أسئلتك على عدة مشاركات علشان كل سؤال عايز له ( قعدة ) الصراحة ...*
*خاصة السؤال بتاع عضوات المنتدى دة *
*وآآآآآآآآآخررررررر سؤال :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ما أسخم من سيدى الا ستى ...:t33:*
> *أسئلتك فى الصميم ...محتاجة أجابات صريحة وقوية *
> *وبما انك عارفة أنى راجل ماليش فى النفاق ولا مسح الجوخ *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بعدين بقا ؟؟ انا عايزة اريحك مش اكتر :t33: قولتلى السؤال و مصرة قولنا لا نغيره !! غلبتنى معاك أعملك ايه اكتر من كدة بس ياربى .. مفيش حاجة بترضيك ابدًا .. اعوذ بالله من طمع الرجالة:smil13: 

اقعد براحتك و اكتب اللى يريحك و على أقل من مهلك انا كنت هنزلهم مجزأين بس قولت لا انا اديهملك على بعض و انت تتعامل 

مستنية اجاباتك بفارغ الصبر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *1/ فى الاول قولت " يموت الزمار و صوابعه بتلعب " و عايش حالة حب دائمة .. و رجعت قولت عندك جُنحة جواز .. و انهاردة قولت انك مش بتحب حاليًا .. ايه التناقض دة ؟؟ ولا فركشت امبارح :smil15:*




*بتفكرينى بمذيعات " القناة التالتة " اللى بيبقوا ضاربين أكوسجين فى شعرهم وعمالين يسألوا الضيف وخلاص ..!!*
*مش مهم هو قال أية أو بيقول أية ...ومش مهم هى فهمت رده أم لا *
*هى محضرة شوية أسئلة وعايزة ترصهم ..!!*
*تعالى نشوف مشاركتى كدة كانت بتقول أية ؟*
*دة كان سؤالك أنتى ع " القناة التالتة " المنوه عنها عاليه *


> *5/ ياعم الزمار بتحب حاليًا .. هل هنسمع خبر سجنك فى عش الزوجية قريبًا ؟*


*ودة كان ردى عليكى ...*
*حالياً باحاول أرتكب " جُنحة " جواز ...بس زى ماتقولى كدة سوق " الإجرام " واقف اليومين دول ...*
*هتلاقيها ( هنا ) *
*فين بقى قلت أن عندى " جنحة جواز " ؟؟ *
*أنا قلت ( باحاول ) يعنى الأستعداد موجود والحمد لله ...*
*



و انهاردة قولت انك مش بتحب حاليًا .. ايه التناقض دة ؟؟ ولا فركشت امبارح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ مافيش تناقض خالص ..ركزى أنتى بس فى أجابات الضيف وأنتى تبقى زى الفُل ... *


> *2/ مجاملاتك و معاكساتك المتكررة لاى نون جميلة .. كان ايه رد فعل زوجتك الغيورة عليها ؟ و هل مجاملاتك المتكررة دى مش فيها نوع من جرح مشاعر زوجتك ؟:smil13:*


*بصراحة قعدت من أمبارح أقلب السؤال دة يمين شمال وأنا أسأل نفسى*
*شقاوة جابت الكلام دة منين ( معاكساتك المتكررة لأى نون جميلة )*
*لأنى قلت رداً على سؤال " وايت " ماهو نصه *


> *1) لو بنت عجبتك وحبيت تغازلها ... هتقولها ايه ... يعنى ايام الشوباب .. كنت بتعاكس ازاى يا شقى ؟؟*


*ودى كانت أجابتى :*
*تصدقى بأية ؟ ...هتصدقى ان شاء الله*
*عمرى فى حياتى ماعاكست بنت** لا فى شارع ولا فى حارة ولا حتى فى دكانة ...*
*هتلاقيها ( هنا ) *
*ولو لاحظتى أنها بتسأل عن أيام الشباب ...يعنى وأنا شاب قبل الزواج*
*وردى كان فى حدود الفترة دى ... عمرى فى حياتى ماعاكست بنت*
*وأنا صادق فى كل حرف باكتبه بغض النظر عن تصديق أو عدم تصديق " الآخر " ..!!!*

*فمنين جبتى رد فعل زوجتى والغيورة وجرح مشاعر الزوجة ؟!!!*
*فهل هو " أجتهاد " منك ؟؟ *
*أم تقليداً لمذيعات الأوكسجين ؟؟*
*لأن صيغة السؤال توحى للقارئ بأننى راجل تافة ماشى يعاكس فى بنات الناس...!!!*
*ولما اوصل للسن دة وتقولى لى بتعاكس أبقى هايف علاوة على التفاهة ..!!*
*فهل التبسط فى الحديث والضحك والسخرية من مشاكلنا والحياة بصفة عامة أعطتك هذا الأنطباع عنى ؟؟!!!!*

*وأنتى بدورك بتنقليه للقارئ ؟؟؟؟*
*إن كان الأمر كذلك ...يبقى واجب نغير الأسلوب فى الرد على بقية الأسئلة ..!!!:smile02*


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> .....................
> *لأن صيغة السؤال توحى للقارئ بأننى راجل تافة ماشى يعاكس فى بنات الناس...!!!*
> *ولما اوصل للسن دة وتقولى لى بتعاكس أبقى هايف علاوة على التفاهة ..!!*
> *فهل التبسط فى الحديث والضحك والسخرية من مشاكلنا والحياة بصفة عامة أعطتك هذا الأنطباع عنى ؟؟!!!!*
> ...



  


*إيه يا بني الكلام ده*؟ إنتو *اتحسدتو*؟ 
الكلام ده لا تقوله جد ولا تقوله هزار.. الحوار جميل والقارئ بالعكس مستمتع.. *طبعا أنا عارف إنك بتهزر *بس بردو كان لازم أعمل مداخلة طالما جت سيرة القارئ، خاصة إنه الجزء ده مفيهوش أي "سمايلي" خالص، غير في الآخر. وبعدين يا عبود بصراحة يعني ماهو البنات بردو لازم يزنقوك.. أمال ح يعدي الحوار كده يعني؟ داحنا كنا نكسر السيما. 

أستاذنا الجميل: عن نفسي شخصيا وبالنيابة عن القراء أعتبرك من كبار الكتاب زي ما قلتلك سابق عام وخاص.               *عبود عبده عبود*: بنحبه   :t33:   * و على راسنا*      :t33:


وبعدين حاجة تانية: إنت هنا يا عبود كنت بتقول:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *1/ ايه اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظرك فى المرأة شكلاً و موضوعًا ؟*
> *شكلاً** : مشيتها وطريقة تسريحة شعرها*
> ..............



فأنا *أحذرك *يا صديقي.. مرة واحد صاحبنا كان ماشي ورا واحدة طويلة وجسمها رشيق وشعرها رائع، قال لها: أنا عندي عمارات، أنا عندي أراضي وعربيات، أنا عندي... التفتت بوشها ناحيته لقاها وحشة قوي، قالها: بس يلعن أبو القمار اللي ضيع مني كل حاجة! :t33:

 
أعتذر عن المداخلة وقطع تسلسل أفكار أستاذنا الكبير. كمان مبروك ليك ولينا على تثبيت عمود "قلم ساخر"، حتى لا يضيع كل هذا العطاء الجميل مع الأيام. بالضبط كنت شخصيا عايز حاجة كده، بس مش عارف تتنفذ ازاي، فشكرا لدونا والإدارة، وشكرا لصاحب الفكرة، وأولا وأخيرا الشكر لصاحب القلم المبدع الساخر. في انتظار باقي هذا الحوار الرائع فلا تتأخروا علينا رجاء. :16_4_10:




      :t33:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> مرة واحد صاحبنا كان ماشي ورا واحدة طويلة وجسمها رشيق وشعرها رائع، قال لها: أنا عندي عمارات، أنا عندي أراضي وعربيات، أنا عندي... التفتت بوشها ناحيته لقاها وحشة قوي، قالها: بس يلعن أبو القمار اللي ضيع مني كل حاجة!



بجد موتني من الضحك 
حلووووووة اووووووي

و يارب الامور تهدا كدة

لانهم فعلا ذي مانت قولت اتحسدو 

و انا بالتحديد حسدتهم ههههههههههههههه 

مستنية بقية الحوار 

ربنا معاكم و يبارككم و يفرح قلبكم دايما


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أصل يا موكي *الكتابة الساخرة *دي فعلا أصعب حاجة، أصعب من الشعر نفسه، لأن فوق سرعة البديهة والذكاء لازم الإنسان كمان يكون في حالة شعورية ومزاجية خاصة جدا عشان يبدع، وده مستحيل حد يحققه بشكل مستمر، حتى لو كان *عبود عبده عبود* .

  وبعدين احنا هنا التوبيك أصلا اسمه إيه؟ 

*عبود عبده عبود في مأزق* 

  بالتالي فيه واحد صاحبنا في مأزق.. أو يمكن مآزق.. احنا بقي عايزين نشوف المواهب: ح يطلع ازاي؟ دلوقتي البنات أقنعونا إنه بيعاكس بنات: هل عبود عبده عبود في هذا السن (واللي أنا أصلا مش عارف كام سنة) هل بيعاكس بنات؟ أقترح عليه يعترف أحسن ويخلص عشان هو محامي ويعرف أد إيه صعب يخرج من المأزق ده. :a82:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لا لا لا انا عارفا ان ده كله فيلم علشان الحسد-- يبقا واجب نبخر :yaka:
 و بعدين يا شقاوه قعتدى تقولى هنتعلق  اهو  بداء ينصب التعليقات اهو ههههههههههههههههه اعتقد ده الوقت المناسب الى ابداء اخد الجلبيه فى سنانى و اطلع اجرى استخبى فى الغيط ههههههههههههههههه
 متقلقيش هصليلك من هنااااك:t14:
  شيلالك حتى جنبى انت و وايت :smile02


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أستاذنا الجميل: عن نفسي شخصيا وبالنيابة عن القراء أعتبرك من كبار الكتاب زي ما قلتلك سابق عام وخاص
> 
> وبعدين حاجة تانية: إنت هنا يا عبود كنت بتقول:
> 
> ...



*ممكن تفضى الخاص عند حضرتك *​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ممكن تفضى الخاص عند حضرتك *​



نعــــم؟؟؟ الخاص والعام كمان.. ​ دانا يا باشا أشتريلك منتدى مخصوص وافضيهولك!​ ثواني أحذف لك كل *أم الرسايل *اللي في الخاص.. صادر ووارد. ​ :t33:



​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه ده ؟ القر بتاعى جاب نتيجة سريعة :smile02:smile02:smile02

ده عبود مش اى حد 
لا انا عارفه انكوا بتهزروا مع بعض بس انا مستنية الاجابات بقا :t23::t23:


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بجد موتني من الضحك
> حلووووووة اووووووي
> و يارب الامور تهدا كدة
> لانهم فعلا ذي مانت قولت اتحسدو
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو القر دة اللى جابنا ورا :nunu0000:*
*كويس انك اعترفتِ ان انت السبب ... 
عشان نشوف نعمل فيكِ ايه بقى :budo:*

*عموماً ولا يهمك ... دة مجرد فاصل اعلانى وهنكمل ... 
ادعى بضمير بس *:smile02​


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا لا لا انا عارفا ان ده كله فيلم علشان الحسد-- يبقا واجب نبخر :yaka:
> و بعدين يا شقاوه قعتدى تقولى هنتعلق  اهو  بداء ينصب التعليقات اهو ههههههههههههههههه اعتقد ده الوقت المناسب الى ابداء اخد الجلبيه فى سنانى و اطلع اجرى استخبى فى الغيط ههههههههههههههههه
> متقلقيش هصليلك من هنااااك:t14:
> شيلالك حتى جنبى انت و وايت :smile02


*اول واحده تجرى فى الخناقات انت ... الفاتحه على الجدعنه :smile02*
*عموما خدينى معاك :ura1:*​


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه ده ؟ القر بتاعى جاب نتيجة سريعة :smile02:smile02:smile02
> ده عبود مش اى حد
> لا انا عارفه انكوا بتهزروا مع بعض بس انا مستنية الاجابات بقا :t23::t23:


*ايه دة ... هو المنتدى كله بيقر علينا ... ايه الناس اللى بتعترف على نفسها تيييييي :act23:*

*نانسى خدي اللب والفشار وبتاعك واقعدى قزقزى من غير نفس ... طلعت من المشتركين فى جريمة القر :gun: *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ده القر ده هواية ياوايت :smile02:smile02 رياضة :smile02:smile02

لا بأذن يسوع الموضوع هيكمل على خير


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده القر ده هواية ياوايت :smile02:smile02 رياضة :smile02:smile02
> لا بأذن يسوع الموضوع هيكمل على خير


*بيخسس دة يا نانسى :smile02*

*هيكمل طبعاً ... هو سوء تفاهم عاتييييييي ... مفيد للصحه :ura1:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*


*مش قولتلكم تعآوير بسيطة* 
أجيب منين شآش وقطن وبيتآدين يكفى كل دآ :t23:



حقيقى آلحوآر ممتع جداً
فلندع مآ نختلف عليه جآنباً ونتفق على آلمتفق عليه
" *تهدئة إخوآنية* " هههههـ 

*خلونآ نكمل إستمتآع*  .. آلله 




*.،*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*محدش قالي يعني الحوار ده 
خلص كام كام ؟
*​


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> *مش قولتلكم تعآوير بسيطة*
> ...


*ايييه الاجزخانه تييييي ... يابنتى بنقول دة مفيد للصحه  :smile02*

*هو بما ان الموضوع دخل فى "اخوانيه" ... *
*يبقى ربنا يستر :vava: ههههههههههههههههه*

*حتى الموضوع مش هيسلم *​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا يا أخوتي جاءني ملحوظتان، لا واحدة، من صديقتان اثنتان، لا واحدة، عن مشاركتي الأولى هنا.. يمكن الناس مش فاهمه طبيعة علاقتي بعبود، وفيه "شك" إن عبود يفهم كلامي غلط. بالتالي لازم التوضيح وع العام مش ع الخاص:


*أولا *أنا وعبود ـ هكذا أفترض ـ صديقان.. وأزعم أن صديقي ـ رغم حساسية مشاعره كأي فنان جميل ـ عنده من العقل والنضج ما يكفي تماما لفهم كل ما أقول وتمييز أي مزاح من جد، بالتالي أعتقد أن عبود بالتحديد يمكن يكون أكتر واحد في المنتدى ده فهم رسالتي وفهم كل اللي وراها. 

*ثانيا *أنا أعتذر وبدون أي تردد لعبود وللجميع عن أي إساءة فهم، أو أي تعبيرات يعتقد البعض ـ أو يعتقد الجميع ـ إن من الأفضل تعديلها. (وانا باكتب أصلا الكلام ده على مارجعت لقيتكم عدلتم فعلا وعملتوا كل الواجب! يا حلاوتكم بجد.. ربنا يبارك فيكم :t33!

*ثالثا *ربنا فقط يعلم لماذا كتبت رسالتي وإيه بالضبط كانت أهدافي وليه وعشان إيه. اسمحولي إني أحتفظ بقى بكل ده لنفسي إذا كان فعلا مش واضح. يكفيني بس اقول شيء واحد: عودة الحوار كما كان عليه هو كل ما كان وما زال يشغلني، مش عشان الحوار ذاته ـ أم الحوار ـ إنما عشان كل المحبة والصداقة والعشم المعروفين بين المجموعة دي بالتحديد، واللي فعلا شكلهم اتحسدوا.. (والعين واضح إنها قوية جدا لدرجة أن أنا كمان اتاخدت في الرجلين :t9!

*رابعا *وأخيرا لو عبود عايز يزعل أو شقاوة عايزة تنجرح أو وايت عايزة تتئمص، اعملوا يا أصدقائي كل اللي انتو عايزينه في بعض :t32:. ما يمنعش أبدا إن الناس بردو كل فترة كده تتخانق. اعتبروني أنا غلطان. أبوس راس اللي.... أبوس راسكم واحد واحد.. بس لو حصل يبقو انتو فعلا عيال كئيبة.. مالكوش ف الهزار: ما تهزروش. :beee:


*على أي حال*: مرة تانية بعتذر وبجد، وإذا عايزين تشيلو الرسايل دي خالص قولوا لدونا، فعلا ولا يفرق عندي، ولا زعلان نهائي. بطلو هيافة. أنا نيتي واضحة وكمان رسايلي واضحة. مش واضحة؟ خلاص، شيلوها خالص، أو سيبوها وخدو بالكم إني اعتذرت، ودي حاجة أنا مش بعملها كتير في المواضيع الهزار.. فاهمين يا حلوين؟:nunu0000

  بــس!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*مين اللى قال أن عبود زعل أو شقاوة أنجرحت أو وايت أتقمصت ؟*
*أنا عارف وواثق ومتأكد وباصم بالعشرة أن شقاوة بتهزر طبعاً ..*
*هى كانت غير موفقة فى صياغة السؤال وبعض الأسئلة التى تليه ليس الا *
*فعدلتها بطريقتى ...*
*وكونى فى مأزق مع بنتين حلوين مش معناها أنى هتكسف أرد ... *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*بداية القصيدة كُفر .. من أول سؤالين دة اللى حصل ! امال هتعمل فيا ايه فى الباقى ؟؟

بغض النظر عن الاوكسجين و القناة التالتة .. مظنش ان واحد بمكانة حضرتك هيقبل الاستضافة فيها .. و سبق و اعترضت على سؤال و انا غيرته .. لو السؤال دة عصبك أوى كدة مطلبتش تغييره ليه ؟؟؟ *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس هو واضح أن فيه حاجة فى أجاباتى ( أتغظتى ) منها *
> *ياترى أنا صح ؟:yaka:*
> *والا تشابهة أسماء ؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:*



*واضح ان الرد دة كان اسقاط و ان اللى اتغاظ مش انا :flowers:*

*
هنتغاضى عن اسلوبك الساخر فى الرد و هعتبره مجرد دعابة  عشان حضرتك انسان انا بحترمه ( و ان كانت لا ترتقى لمستوى دعاباتك الراقية ) و نتكلم فى الاسئلة نفسها بقا ..
*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> 3) احببت امرآه الان .. ؟
> الآن ...والأمس ...وغداً ...مش بابطل الصراحة
> ...


*

اظن دة كان ردك .. الآن و الامس و غدًا .. يعنى انا مش برميك بالباطل ولا بتهمك !و رجعت قولت مشاركتك اللى حضرتك اشرت ليها .. يعنى قولت بتحاول و بعدين قولت مفيش حب حاليًا انتى هتوقفى سوقنا !! لو حضرتك مش شايف ان الكلام بيخالف بعضه يبقى رأيك على راسى بس التعبير خانك 

بالنسبة للسؤال التانى التعبير خانى انا .. و لو ضايقك ليه مقولتليش بهدوء ! فى حين اننا كنا بنهذر امبارح .. بس واضح ان حضرتك مخدتش بالك منه غير دلوقتى  المهم انا قريت كلامك و عندك حق .. بس اظن من كلامك برضه انك لا تتردد فى الابداء برأيك و اعجابك بشياكة انثى باحترام طبعا .. من امثلتها ال 36 و اعجابك بوزيرة سابقة فى مكتبها  كان دة مقصودى .. اسفة لو وصلك بطريقة معجبتكش و وعد حاجات كتير عملتها مش هكررها و بكرة تعرف انى مبوعدش غير اما بوفى 

يشرفنى ردك على باقى الاسئلة لو وقت حضرتك يسمح *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا جدعان لا تعوير ولا شاش ولا  قطن انا فلة و أستاذ عبود على راسى مهما قال .. مهما حصل هيفضل أستاذى و والدى اللى بتعلم منه 

كمل يا استاذنا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*4/ مابين تعدد الزوجات و شريعة الزوجة الواحدة و منع الطلاق .. مش حاسس ان الموضوع بالنسبة لك ممكن يبقى حمل عليك ؟ *
*و هل الموضوع مش فارق معاك عشان مش ناوى تطلق تانى ولا لانك مؤمن بفكرة انه لازم امرأة واحدة لكل رجل ؟*

*واضح أن جزئية ( طلاق لظروف قهرية / قسرية ) فكرة غير مهضومة أو مفهومة نظراً لأختلاف الثقافة الدينية المتوارثة وأبعادها...*
*شفتى فيلم " الزوجة التانية " ؟؟*
*نفس الفكرة وأن أختلفت الأداة والظروف ...*
*أى انه** لولا تلك الظروف شديدة " القسوة " لكان من المستحيل أن أفكر ( مجرد تفكير ) فى طلاقها ...*
*وبغض النظر عن شريعة التعدد أو الزوجة الواحدة *
*أمرأة واحدة** عاقلة ومُتزنة ...تكفى ونص وتلات أرباع *

*5/ بكاء الرجل ضعف ؟ *
*بسبب المرأة وأمامها ؟!!!!!.....طبعا ضعف وخراعة وهى عمرها ما هتحترمه تانى ...وهيسقط من نظرها...*
*عاجلاً أم آجلاً ... *

*و هل ممكن تبكى قدام واحدة بتحبها ولا لا ؟*
*بسببها **؟؟؟** .... مستحيل** ....وقدامها ..؟؟!!!!! ...مستحيلين ...*
*ومن ورائها ..قلت مافيش " نصيب " ...*

*6/ قال نزار " قرأت كتاب الأنوثة حرفًا حرفًا ولازلت أجهل ما يدور برأس النساء " *
*هل حصل و وقفت قدام زوجتك و مكنتش فاهم هى بتفكر فى ايه ؟ *

*ايوة حصل ...كانت بتطلب منى أعمل حاجة وهى تكون عايزة عكسها *
*عملتها فيا مرتين تلاتة لغاية مافهمتها ...بعد كدة لما كانت بتقولى عايزة أروح السينما ...أعرف انها عايزة تدخل تنام ..!!!!!!!*

*7/ " إن كيدهن عظيم " معاها ولا ضدها ؟ *
*أحياناً ....*

*و هل حصل ان واحدة اتغاظت منك و قررت تنتقم ؟؟*
*وكمان عملت لى سحر هى وأمها ...أتعملى سحر فى كالون الباب *
*لكن واضح أنه كان عفريت " توتى " وماقدرش عليا *

*8/ هل ترأستك مرأة قبل كدة ؟ **و هل العمل تحت قيادة إمرأة ممتع أم متعب ؟*
*لم يحدث ...*

*( بغض النظر عن كونها جميلة أو لا .. **ركز فى الشخصية** و لو مرة بالغلط )*
*راجعى سؤال " وايت " لما قلت لها أن أكثر شئ بيلفت نظرى فى المرأة " موضوعاً " هو ( شخصيتها ) *
*وهذا يعنى أن تركيزى غير خاطئ ..!!!*

*9/ مابين جمال المرأة و ذكائها .. تختار ايه ؟ *
*أختار الذكاء ... *

*و ليه ؟؟ *
*لأن المرأة الذكية بذكائها هتكون أجمل الجميلات ...*

*و هل المرأة الذكية متعبة ؟*
*هى مُريحة فى كل شئ ومن كافة الوجوه *

*10/ هقولك صفات و تقولى تنطبق على مين فى وجهة نظرك من بنات و سيدات المنتدى .. *

*الأجابة هتكون أسماء متعددة ووفقاً لتعاملاتى معهن وحسب ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية *

*وستجديها فى المشاركة التالية ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*وفقاً لتعاملاتى** مع الآنسات والسيدات عضوات منتدانا *
*وحسب ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية *
*أجابتى علن سؤال الصفات** :*​

*ذكية **..**...( آنجيل آيز ) ( حوبو ) ( دونا ) ( روزا ) ( شقاوة ) ( وايت ) ( هيفاء )*​ 
*دمها خفيف.....** ( حوبوا – رانيا – شقاوة – نيفين - هيفاء )*​ 
*مثقفة..... **( آنجيل آيز – شقاوة – وايت آنجيل ) *​ 
*تتوقع انها جميلة ....**( آنجيل آيز )( جوسبل أوف تروث ) ( دونا ) ( رورو أيهاب ) *​ 
*جريئة**..**..( جوسبل أوف تروث ) ( أيرينى ) *​ 
*قوية **..... **( أمة )( دونا نبيل )( روزا )*​ 
*اقرب البنات لقلبك..**.** أمتنع عن الأجابة خوفاً من سوء التأويل ..!!!*​ 
*صديقة صدوقة ..**. **( حوبو ) ( رانيا ) ( شقاوة ) ( نيفين )*​ 
*رقيقة.**.**. ( دونا ) ( روزا ) ( سيكريت )*​ 
*طيبة..**. **بلا منازع وعلى العرش تتربع.... ( حوبوا )*​ 
*متهورة....** ( جوسبل أوف تروث ) ( هيفاء )*​ 
*عاقلة ....** ( أمة )( دونا نبيل )( روزا ) ( وايت آنجيل )*​ 
*تتمنى تقابلها..**. *
*المقابلة ستكون على المستوى الأُسرى وفى بيت والدتى ومع أبنائى*

*حيث سيُشرفنى** دعوة كل من *

*( حوبوا مع جوز العفاريت اللى مخلفاهم ) *

*( دونا مع السيد المحترم والدها والمحترم زوجها ودندون الصغنونة )*

*( رانيا مع سى الأستاذ ممدوح وبناتها الجميلات ) *

*( الأستاذ صوت صارخ وحرمه ) *

*ثم الثلاثى المرح ...( شقاوة ) ( نيفين ) ( وايت ) *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*بقى السؤال الأخير ...وهو *
*11/ أذكر مميزات و عيوب كلا منا على حدة .. المدعوة شقاوة و الاخت الكريمة وايت انجل ..*

*لو أكتفيتم يبقى أنتهت أجاباتى ...مع خالص تحياتى  *
*لو عايزين الرد هيبقى بكرة لأنى هقفل ناو *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*يشرفنى ردك فى الوقت اللى يعجبك و لو مش عايز هحترم ارادتك فى كلا الحالتين رغبتك هى اللى هتتحقق *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نما نما نما*​*إلى عِلمنا وانتهى*
*إن شقاوة بنتنا*​ 
*أشقى بنات المنتدى*
*نامت دموع على خدها*
*وأنى البعيد جرحتها *​ 
*مسحوب لسانى بكلمتين*
*ملعون مشاركة كتبتها*
*طب*
*إنت *
*يعنى*
*كنت *
*فين*
*شفتها ؟*​ 
*ضاربة أوكسجين *
*فى شعرها ؟!*​ 
*والا الضيوف ياكلوا *
*قفا*
*على القناة الثالثة ؟*​ 
*معقول يا واد زعلتها ؟*
*اللى المحبة أسمها؟*​ 
*شقاوة ياض مش أى *
*" نون "*
*ولا أى بت عرفتها*​ 
*لو كان زمان يرجعلها*
*حصلتها *
*أو مدت هى رجلها*
*كنت أكيد* 
*هتحبها*​ 
*بطل ياعبده تهبيلات* 
*تأسف** لها :flowers:*
*وقولها *​ 
*هارتى حبيبى فى كلمتين*
*أحلى بنات المنتدى*​ 
*توتة وكميلة ماتزعليش* 
*بس اوعى تاخدى*
*على كدة ...:shutup22:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*آخر أجاباتى الليلة فلا تتعجلوا*
*لأنى باحضر لكم (( زُبد )) القول ....ماعنديش أعز منكوا *
*انتوا الجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزززز*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نما نما نما*​*إلى عِلمنا وانتهى*
> *إن شقاوة بنتنا*​
> *أشقى بنات المنتدى*
> *نامت دموع على خدها*
> ...



*هههههههههههه ميرسيه يا عبود ربنا يخليك يارب
شرف ليا كلامك الحلو دة و انا اصغر بكتير من ان استاذى يعتذرلى 
بس انامعيطتش :smil15: 

ميرسيه كمان مرة على الكلام الحلو دة .. ربنا يخليك يا افندم *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آخر أجاباتى الليلة فلا تتعجلوا*
> *لأنى باحضر لكم (( زُبد )) القول ....ماعنديش أعز منكوا *
> *انتوا الجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزززز*



*بدأت أقلق من كلمة الجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزززز  دى :t17: 

خد راحتك بس مش أوى و هتبدأ بالمميزات طبعا .. ولو لقيت عيوب ( مع انه احتمال ضعيف ) ممكن تنوه عنها فى آخر الاجابة :blush2:*


----------



## white.angel (21 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماعنديش أعز منكوا **انتوا الجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزززز*


*المعزه الكتيره وحشه :2: بلاش منها تيييي :spor24:*
*المهم متنساش يا فندم ... العيوب اكتبها بالابيض :scenic:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*/ أذكر مميزات و عيوب كلا منا على حدة .. المدعوة شقاوة و الاخت الكريمة وايت انجل ..*
 
*اللى هشوفه أنا ميزة ممكن غيرى يعتبره عيب ...والعكس صحيح *
*لذا هتكلم بصفة عامة عن كل واحدة فيكم من خلال تعاملاتى معها *
*وبخلاف** ( البوقين ) اللى رصتهم أول مشاركة هنضيف هنا الباقى :*

*هبدأ بـ ( وايت ) علشان هى اللى بدات معايا بالأسئلة *​ 
*وايت** مش غريبة عليا لأن عندى منها ( نُسخة ) فى البيت ..!!!*
*وايت** أحياناً بتتأرجح ما بين المكتوب والمنقول ومابين واقع الحياة وماتفرضه*
*وأحياناً تتخبط مابين محاولات التعرف على خبراتها وخبرات غيرها وما بين الفلسفة التى أختارتها منهاجاً للتفكير *
*وأسلوباً للحياة تريد فرضه ..**أحياناً على نفسها وأحاييين تحاول على غيرها ..*

*تتميز** وايت بمزية أحترام النفس وكيفية وضع ورسم حدود لذاتها ومن ثَمَ حدوداً للأصدقاء وللمتعاميلن من حولها أو معها...*
*وهى ترسمها بعناية فائقة** تُحسد عليها ...*
*وايت** تتميز بالأختيار الصالح لما يحقق لها اهدافها فى الحياة *
*لأنه ووفقاً لأيامنا هذه يجب أن نضع " مصلحتنا " نَصَب أعيننا *

*وايت** تتميز بالذكاء أيضاً ..وإن كان فى بعض الأحايين يخونها فسرعان ما ترد الخيانة رافعة الرأس بكبرياء أنثوى بليغ *
*أتوقع لها نجاحاً فى حياتها الأسرية القادمة ولكنه سيكون مُنمقاً فى شكله الخارجى وسيحمل بعضاً من الأحباطات ..*
*مالم ...*
*تتنازل عن الفلسفة قليلاً وتترك لقلبها فرصة الأختيار الحُر .. بعيداً عن الكتالوجات " المتخثثة " ..!!!*
*او بمعنى أدق ...خليه يمسكها يافوزية ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*نيجى بقى لحبيب الهارت بتاع الأنا ....( شقاوة ) *​ 
*أنتى** موهوبة فى الكتابة فعلاً ...وبتكتبى بأحاسيسك وهى أعلى وأغلى أنواع الكتابات ...*
*لكن خيالك محدود وخبراتك لاتزال على الدرب ...*
*أعتقد أنه باكتساب خبرات حياتية من الممكن ان تكونى كاتبة متميزة جداً خلال عشر سنوات تقريباً *

*ذكية** وشقية بطبيعة الحال *
*تمتلكين** بالفعل أحاسيس أنثوية مرهفة جداً ولكنها ( مكبوتة ) عن عمد وسبق أصرار وترصد نتيجة للتدين النمطى الشديد ..!!! *
*لو أعطيتى لنفسك حقها لتملكت الأنثى الحقيقية من داخلك ولرصدت أروع ما ينبغى ان تكون عليه الإناث ..*
*أحياناً تخونك التعابير وينفرط عِقد المُفردات اللغوية منك عن غير قصد *
*تحتاجين الى محاولة السيطرة على قلمك بعض الشئ بقراءة هادئة قبل الرد أو طرح أسئلة بلا تعجل ..*

*عنيدة** من غير تَكبُر ...*
*خجولة جداً وإن بدى لنا غير ذلك ...*
*عملية فى الواقع ...حالمة رومانسية فى عالم الأحلام...وهذا هو سر كتاباتها المتميزة ...وإن كانت شحيحة *
*بنوتة** لذيذة ...وأتوقع لك نجاحاً فى حياتك الأسرية ..بلا منغصات تُذكر *
*م الآخر أنا سعيد بيكم أنتم الأتنين وأتمنى لكم من كل قلبى التوفيق والنجاح فى الحياتين ...العملية والأُسرية ...*

*كان معكم مراسلكم من " القناة الثالثة " ....عبود عبده عبود *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يديم المحبه بين الكل ..و حبيت أشكر وايت و شقاوة 
و أشكر عبود كمان كان فلم أكشن. ممتع قى تقطيع ههههههه بس نشكر ربنا قبل بنهاية جميله...
و أحب أشكر العضو إلى ما مش. نأبه غير تقطيع هدومه و هو الباتول.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد كااااااااااان حوااااااااااار رائع من امتع الحوارات اللي قريتها

اسئلة رائعة

و اجابات متميزة جدا عجبتني موووووووووووووووووت

ربنا يجعلكو متألقين دايما كدة و تسعدونا بجو المحبة الجميييييل ده

ربنا يباركك و يعوضكم و يفرح قلبكم دايما​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد حوار من اجمل الحوارات اللى اتعملت 
ربنا يديم المحبة بين كل اعضاء المنتدى 
ونفضل دايما عيلة واحدة 
ويارب دايما متالقين ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انا حفضل كده مظلومه مسكينه غلبانه ليه كده ياسي عبود متهوره بأمارة ايه ولا عشان اتزنئت في اسم تحطه جنب جوسبل قلت يلا نحط البت هيفا هو يعني عشان 
عندي كومة مخالفات على شوية خناقات ابقى متهوره والله يابيه في غالب الاحيان مظلومه:big74:  
بس مبلوعه منك متهوره ومالو مش وحش التهور..

 ذكيه اكيد وحصوه في العين اللي مايصدقك :t33:

اللي مش قادره ابلعها خفة دم  انا فين والخفه دي فين قول لي عليها وابقى ادور عليها.
خد دول
:36_3_15: :36_3_15:
محدش يقول لي عيب بتوزعي بوسات عليه ليه اصل انا وعبود اخوان من رضاعه راضعين حليب نيدو
 من نفس البقره الهولنديه بقى مِحرم ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اللي مش قادره ابلعها خفة دم  انا فين والخفه دي فين قول لي عليها وابقى ادور عليها.
> خد دول
> :36_3_15: :36_3_15:
> محدش يقول لي عيب بتوزعي بوسات عليه ليه اصل انا وعبود اخوان من رضاعه راضعين حليب نيدو
> من نفس البقره الهولنديه بقى مِحرم ههههه


* والله كدة ياهيوف الموضوع ماوقف علينا بخسارة *
*تعيشى وتبعتى ....*
*ان مافيه واحدة منهم فكرت تعملها ...هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*راضعين على بعض ؟؟*
*ههههه*
*راضعين فى أيدنا سلاح ....دى اغنية بمناسبة حرب اكتوبر اللى هتحل على دماغ عبود *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نيجى بقى لحبيب الهارت بتاع الأنا ....( شقاوة ) *​
> *أنتى** موهوبة فى الكتابة فعلاً ...وبتكتبى بأحاسيسك وهى أعلى وأغلى أنواع الكتابات ...*
> *لكن خيالك محدود وخبراتك لاتزال على الدرب ...*
> *أعتقد أنه باكتساب خبرات حياتية من الممكن ان تكونى كاتبة متميزة جداً خلال عشر سنوات تقريباً *
> ...


*ههههههههههه ميرسيه يا عبود ربنا يخليك على ذوقك .. و هفضل قاعدة على قلبك ال 10 سنين دول لحد ما تقولى انتى كدة تمام و هتفضل استاذى اللى بتعلم منه .. بس بطل بخل و متبخلش عليا بتعليقاتك و شرحك لنقط ضعفى عشان اصلحها اول بأول 

ميرسيه على روعتك فى باقى الكلام اللى مش هعرف ارد عليه لسبب انت نفسك ذكرته .. (يسامحك ربنا خليتنى احمر من ورا الشاشة :blush2: )

بالرغم من الاكشن اللى حصل بس كعادتك راجل ذكى .. عرفت ازاى تصالحنى بطريقة راقية جدًا و ذكية جدًا .. نولت بيها أعجابى و معاكسة بعض العضوات عينى عينك أهو :fun_oops:.. ( دة غير احتمال الاقيلك بنت الحلال بعد ما اكتشفو انك عملة نادرة على أمل انك لو زعلتهم تكتب فيهم قصيدة عصماء:scenic: ) *

*بدأت اتشائم من القناة التالتة و بفكر اشفّرها :2:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا يديم المحبه بين الكل ..و حبيت أشكر وايت و شقاوة
> و أشكر عبود كمان كان فلم أكشن. ممتع قى تقطيع ههههههه بس نشكر ربنا قبل بنهاية جميله...
> و أحب أشكر العضو إلى ما مش. نأبه غير تقطيع هدومه و هو الباتول.



*ميرسيه يا حبو ربنا يخليكى .. و ميرسيه ليكى على الى عملتيه يا قمراية  
فكرتينى اشكر خادم البتول و إن كانت مش أول ولا آخر مرة هشكره فيها بس يستحق الشكر فعلا *



moky قال:


> بجد كااااااااااان حوااااااااااار رائع من امتع الحوارات اللي قريتها
> 
> اسئلة رائعة
> 
> ...



*ميرسيه يا موكى شرفتنا متابعتك يا قمراية .. ربنا يباركك *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد حوار من اجمل الحوارات اللى اتعملت
> ربنا يديم المحبة بين كل اعضاء المنتدى
> ونفضل دايما عيلة واحدة
> ويارب دايما متالقين ​



*ميرسيه يا رورو يا جميلة .. و ميرسيه على كل اللى عملتيه معايا ربنا يخليكى .. نورتينى بمتابعتك يا قمر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam;3311242[COLOR=Black قال:
			
		

> *ميرسيه يا رورو يا جميلة .. و ميرسيه على كل اللى عملتيه معايا ربنا يخليكى .. نورتينى بمتابعتك يا قمر *




بجد يا شقاوة استمتعت جدا معاكم 
بالحوار الجميل ده 
تحياتى ليكى انتى ووايت 
:36_3_11:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا حفضل كده مظلومه مسكينه غلبانه ليه كده ياسي عبود متهوره بأمارة ايه ولا عشان اتزنئت في اسم تحطه جنب جوسبل قلت يلا نحط البت هيفا هو يعني عشان
> عندي كومة مخالفات على شوية خناقات ابقى متهوره والله يابيه في غالب الاحيان مظلومه:big74:
> بس مبلوعه منك متهوره ومالو مش وحش التهور..
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * والله كدة ياهيوف الموضوع ماوقف علينا بخسارة *
> *تعيشى وتبعتى ....*
> *ان مافيه واحدة منهم فكرت تعملها ...هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *راضعين على بعض ؟؟*
> ...



*يا جماعة مينفعش كدة ... واد يا بلية 2 لمونادة هنا بسرعة و انزل بالشجرة:36_3_18: ... اييييييييييييييييييييييه ربنا يوفق سعيد بسعيدة :smil12:...

كان عندك مأساة فى الجُنحة و بتحاول ؟؟ اتفضل نزلى قصيدة شكر .. جيبتلك العروسة دليفرى أهو :new6:.. عد الجمايل :smil15:*

*اة معلومة صغننة لا فكرنا ولا هنفكر نعملها .. احنا عيال قتشييييييييمة و معقدين .. بس ممكن  نقر أو ننبر فيها دى أوعدك هنعملها على أكمل وجه و من غير توصية و ربنا يقدرنا :spor24:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد يا شقاوة استمتعت جدا معاكم
> بالحوار الجميل ده
> تحياتى ليكى انتى ووايت
> :36_3_11:​


*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا جميلة 
نورتينا بوجودك يا قمر *


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> */ أذكر مميزات و عيوب كلا منا على حدة .. المدعوة شقاوة و الاخت الكريمة وايت انجل ..*
> 
> *اللى هشوفه أنا ميزة ممكن غيرى يعتبره عيب ...والعكس صحيح *
> *لذا هتكلم بصفة عامة عن كل واحدة فيكم من خلال تعاملاتى معها *
> ...


*انا بقى هرد عليك يا باشمهندث لانى لا بحمر ولا بخضر .... معنديش الاوبشن دة **:2:** .... فوزيه بقى **:fun_lol:*

*بجد مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه  ... بس اتبسطت كتير من كلامك .... واتمنى نفضل اصدقاء دايماً .... واتشرفت جداً بلقاء حضرتك ... اللى كان مختلف عن معظم اللقائات الاخرى ... حتى الخناقه ياراجل كانت مختلفه :new6: ... 

ميرسى ليك يا استاذ عبود  ... واحنا مبسوطين اننا نعرف شخص له عقليتك وفكرك *​


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد يا شقاوة استمتعت جدا معاكم
> بالحوار الجميل ده
> تحياتى ليكى انتى ووايت
> :36_3_11:​


*ربنا يخليكى يا رورو ... مبسوطين اننا خليناك تنبسطى يا قمره **:love45:*​ 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا يديم المحبه بين الكل ..و حبيت أشكر وايت و شقاوة
> و أشكر عبود كمان كان فلم أكشن. ممتع قى تقطيع ههههههه بس نشكر ربنا قبل بنهاية جميله...
> و أحب أشكر العضو إلى ما مش. نأبه غير تقطيع هدومه و هو الباتول.


*تموتى فى الاكشن انت مش كدة :fun_lol:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك يا حبوا .. انت جميله ومتابعتك ورأيك حاجة تشرفنا بجد :t17:*​


moky قال:


> بجد كااااااااااان حوااااااااااار رائع من امتع الحوارات اللي قريتها
> اسئلة رائعة
> و اجابات متميزة جدا عجبتني موووووووووووووووووت
> ربنا يجعلكو متألقين دايما كدة و تسعدونا بجو المحبة الجميييييل ده
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضكم و يفرح قلبكم دايما​


*ربنا يخليك يا موكى يا قمره  ... يارب دايماً مبسوطه  ... ميرسى لزوقك *:love34:​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا يديم المحبه بين الكل ..و حبيت أشكر وايت و شقاوة
> و أشكر عبود كمان كان فلم أكشن. ممتع قى تقطيع ههههههه بس نشكر ربنا قبل بنهاية جميله...
> و أحب أشكر العضو إلى ما مش. نأبه غير تقطيع هدومه و هو الباتول.




​ هو "الباتول" ده المقصود بيه "خادم البتول"؟ يا نهار مدوحس! أنا قريت الجملة ومفهمتش ولا كلمة، حاولت، وبعدين انشغلت. اللي جه على بالي إنه اسم دوا.. زي بنادول وترامادول، قلت يمكن كمان فيه باتول. طبعا جملة غامضة إذا كان اسم دوا، وعليه قررت ارجع تاني بعدين وافهم بالراحة انتي عايزة تقولي إيه بالظبط. :t33:

​ طبعا يا أخوتي أنا مش زعلان من أي حد، ومفيش أي علاقة بين غيابي ـ أو بالأحرى قلة نشاطي ـ وبين اللي حصل هنا. ده مش أكتر من صدفة. الحقيقة يا حبو أنا حتى لو في أجازة ح اقطعها مخصوص عشانك وعشان "الباتول" ده. إذا كان الباتول ده حسب ما فهمت أخيرا هو شخصي المتواضع "خادم البتول" يبقى أنا في الحقيقة مدين ليكي بالشكر مرتين: أولا على إنك فاكراني وعلى إحساسك الجميل بشخصي المتواضع، وثانيا على ظبط حروف اسمي لأول مرة، لأن طول عمري كنت باكتبه غلط: "البتول"، من غير "ألِف"! طبعا بعد "الدرس الكبير" اللي خدته بسبب العربي بتاعك أصبح مفهوم دلوقتي إن "أنا" حاليا اللي بظبط حروف لغتي كلها من جديد، حرف حرف، حسب كلام وتوجيهات سعادتك.. حسب "الدرر" اللي بلاقيها كل فترة في رسايلك. :t33:​ 
أما تقطيع هدومي فمفيش تقطيع ولا حاجة. صحيح أنا ساعتها خارج من هنا من غير القميص، بس أنا افترضت إنه اتـنـشـل في الزحمة. شوفي يا حبو إنتي أختي مفيش بينا كسوف، خليني احكيلك كل شيء بالتفصيل وبصراحة:​ 

اللي حصل إن العصابة دي في الأول بعتوا لي هانم شيك أوي (النضارة الشمس والبارفان والحركات اللي انتي فاهماها).. اسمها الحركي "الملاك الأبيض"، وده نفسه من أساليب الخداع بتاع العصابة: كل ما تلاقي الاسم جميل أوي كده كل ما تعرفي بالعكس إن فيه وراه مصيبة. وبعدين لو خدتي بالك شقاوة هي اللي في الصورة وعاملة الزمبليطة وخاطفة عين الزباين، إنما دي ـ الساكته الساهيه دي ـ هي اللي يتخاف منها.

​ 




​
المهم الهانم دي في الأول جات قالتلي بحنيـّّـة: عايزاك ع الخاص. أنا قلت: خاص؟ قشطة! الملاك الابيض وكمان ع الخاص؟ زغرتي يام بتول. جات ع الخاص تقوللي ما معناه: رسالتك يا معلم فيها "عضم" وعايزين لو سمحت "نشفـّيها" شويه.. انا من سلامة نيتي ـ أو بالأحرى من تغفيلي ـ فاكرها بتستأذن! هانم كيوت وبتستأذن. رحت اكتبلها الرد بمزاج، على ما رجعت لقيت العصابة ساقيين دونا حاجة صفرا وواخدينها ومتجمعين على جنب، كل واحدة في إيدها سكينة، ومش بس شفـّوا الرسالة.. دول قطـّعوها وسلقوها وكلوها! ​ 
أنا شفت المنظر كشفت راسي وبعلو حسي ناديت: *رحمتــك ياربببببب*.. يا عالم يا هووووه: براحة يا جبابرة ع الرسالة. يا بشر افهموني: أنا عايز فيها حتتين عضم.. أنا قاصد.. أنا فيه أم حاجة في دماغي بعملها.. والدماغ دي متكلفة مش سهلة يعني كده تعملوا عليها شوربة! :t26:​ 
لكن المقدر كان وقع.. والمكتوب لا مهرب منه.. وربنا ما يوري راجل حكم الستات. قلت لنفسي خلاص، خليك انت الكبير.. وبعدين دول مسيطرين ع الموقف، ومعاهم سلاح، وكمان واخدين معاهم دونا البرتقاني شخصيا وشكلها أصلا مخطوفة.. ح تعمل إيه انت يعني يا بتاع البتول انت؟ خليها تيجي منك بقى واخلع يا حيلتها بسرعة وانت لسه "كيـوت" كده انت كمان.​ 
وعليه طلعت فورا من شق التعبان، هربت من المنطقة كلها، بل أخدت أجازة من جميع المنتديات.. ودي كانت نهاية اللي يدخل وسط العصابة.. حتى لو كان قاصد يخدمهم! :t33:​ 
* * *​ 
لكن نرجع نقول كله فِـدا الأحبة. راحت الرسالة، وراح القميص، وراحت ثقتي في كل "ملايكة الإنترنت"، لكن كله يهون عشان خاطر "حبابنا" زي اخواتي اللبنانيه ما بيقولوا. حبابنا طبعا الرائع دائما الأستاذ *عبود عبده عبود *الإنسان الجميل أولا، وثانيا الخبرة الإنسانية الكبيرة، وثالثا القلم المبدع اللي بنستمتع دايما بكتاباته ونعتبره أستاذنا كلنا بالذات في الكتابة الكوميدية (وحتى التراجيدية، لأنه واضح إنه كمان بيكتب تراجيدي ساعات ). كمان *البرنسيس وايت أنجــل *الـ"كيوت" بتاع المنتديات كلها، الفيلسوفة الضاحكة والنموذج الأخير لـ"*الكبرياء الجميل*"، وأخيرا وليس آخرا *القطة الفاتنة شقشق*، روح المنتدى وخلاصة المعافرة وجوهر الشقاوة وتجسدها في العالم الافتراضي.. وحتى العالم الحقيقي: لما ظهرت الشقاوة على الأرض الإنسان مفهمش يعني إيه شقاوة؟ حاول كتير وفشل. ربنا أخيرا خلق "شقاوة قلم" وقاله: شايف دي؟ أهي دي معنى الشقاوة! :t33:​ 
* * *​ 
أخيرا حبــو: ..... بس قبل مانسى: أنا ما كنتش أعرف إن عندك جوز مخلفاهم، لكن طالما عرفت يبقا لازم أسألك: هل دخلوا مدرسة وللا لسه صغيرين؟ على أي حال سواء دخلوا بالفعل أو لسه بعدين ح يدخلوا: الضمير والأمانة يحتموا عليّ تجاه الأبرياء دول إني أطلب منك.. بل أتوسـل إليكي.. بل أبوس إيدك: أوعي تساعديهم يا حبو في دروس العربي. لو بيموتوا كده قدامك في العربي سيبيهم، أرجوكي سيبيهم، إنشالله ماتعلموا عربي. :t33:​ 

أشكرك وأشكر قلبك ومحبتك وكل صفوك وبراءتك ونقائك، حبوا الجميلة، وأشكر إنك فاكراني *وشاهدة على قميصي*، والمرة دي لا تكفي التيوليب الصغيرة بتاعتي :16_4_10:، إنما ح اجيبلك أحلى تيوليبه في النت كلها، ولو كان فيه مسافة في الصفحة كنت جبت لك كمان أكبر من كده.​ 




​

وفي الختام: المحبة يا أخوتي مش وردة في عروة الجاكت أو بروش ع الفستان، إنما هي الأساس وكل حياتنا، والغفران والتسامح دول مش كلام إنما "الصلاة" بتاعتنا نفسها، كل يوم واحنا قدام ربنا، يا إما بنضحك عليه، يا إما بجد وبأمانة وبصدق بنقوله "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا". ياريتني وياريتنا دايما نفتكر كده! صحيح: ساعات يبقى الواحد مزاجه إنه "لا يغفر"، أو حتى يعاقب نفسيا المُذنب أو المُسيء على رأي أخونا الرائع *شــيبرد *في موضوعه الجميل عن العقاب. لكن نعمل إيه؟ صلاتنا نفسها كده! "الفيزا" بتاع ربنا عشان نعدي الحدود وندخل عنده هي "الغفران"! يبقى نغفر، وللا مانغفرش؟ أو بالأحرى نغفر، وللا نستهبل؟​ 
بالتالي ياريت أي حد أسأت ليه سواء بقصد أو بدون قصد يغفر لي، وأما عن نفسي فبالتأكيد مفيش ولا حتى "هبابة" في قلبي ناحية أي شخص في الإنترنت كلها مش بس هنا أو في المجموعة دي.. لكن......​ 
لكن ده كله مش معناه يا حلوين إن حد يهوّب تاني ناحيتي أو ناحية قمصاني أو رسايلي.. ماشي يا ملايكة؟ :nunu0000: انتو عصابة صحيح، لكن خدوا بالكو كل اللي فات كوم ودلوقتي كوم تاني.. أنا كنت تايه ولقيت نفسي: أنا دلوقتي الباتول. احترسوا من الباتول.​ 
دايما عامر يا شباب. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## white.angel (24 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> هو "الباتول" ده المقصود بيه "خادم البتول"؟ يا نهار مدوحس! أنا قريت الجملة ومفهمتش ولا كلمة، حاولت، وبعدين انشغلت. اللي جه على بالي إنه اسم دوا.. زي بنادول وترامادول، قلت يمكن كمان فيه باتول. طبعا جملة غامضة إذا كان اسم دوا، وعليه قررت ارجع تاني بعدين وافهم بالراحة انتي عايزة تقولي إيه بالظبط. :t33:​


 *
شمه ريحة تريقه على حبوا .... دة بحقيقى ولا الاكونتج بدأت تعمل شغلها معايا :heat:*




> أما تقطيع هدومي فمفيش تقطيع ولا حاجة. صحيح أنا ساعتها خارج من هنا من غير القميص، بس أنا افترضت إنه اتـنـشـل في الزحمة. شوفي يا حبو إنتي أختي مفيش بينا كسوف، خليني احكيلك كل شيء بالتفصيل وبصراحة:
> اللي حصل إن العصابة دي في الأول بعتوا لي هانم شيك أوي (النضارة الشمس والبارفان والحركات اللي انتي فاهماها).. اسمها الحركي "الملاك الأبيض"، وده نفسه من أساليب الخداع بتاع العصابة: كل ما تلاقي الاسم جميل أوي كده كل ما تعرفي بالعكس إن فيه وراه مصيبة. وبعدين لو خدتي بالك شقاوة هي اللي في الصورة وعاملة الزمبليطة وخاطفة عين الزباين، إنما دي ـ الساكته الساهيه دي ـ هي اللي يتخاف منها.
> المهم الهانم دي في الأول جات قالتلي بحنيـّّـة: عايزاك ع الخاص. أنا قلت: خاص؟ قشطة! الملاك الابيض وكمان ع الخاص؟ زغرتي يام بتول. جات ع الخاص تقوللي ما معناه: رسالتك يا معلم فيها "عضم" وعايزين لو سمحت "نشفـّيها" شويه.. انا من سلامة نيتي ـ أو بالأحرى من تغفيلي ـ فاكرها بتستأذن ومش بس شفـّوا الرسالة.. دول قطـّعوها وسلقوها وكلوها!
> ! هانم كيوت وبتستأذن. رحت اكتبلها الرد بمزاج، على ما رجعت لقيت العصابة ساقيين دونا حاجة صفرا وواخدينها ومتجمعين على جنب، كل واحدة في إيدها سكينة، أنا شفت المنظر كشفت راسي وبعلو حسي ناديت: *رحمتــك ياربببببب*.. يا عالم يا هووووه: براحة يا جبابرة ع الرسالة. يا بشر افهموني: أنا عايز فيها حتتين عضم.. أنا قاصد.. أنا فيه أم حاجة في دماغي بعملها.. والدماغ دي متكلفة مش سهلة يعني كده تعملوا عليها شوربة! :t26:​
> لكن المقدر كان وقع.. والمكتوب لا مهرب منه.. وربنا ما يوري راجل حكم الستات. قلت لنفسي خلاص، خليك انت الكبير.. وبعدين دول مسيطرين ع الموقف، ومعاهم سلاح، وكمان واخدين معاهم دونا البرتقاني شخصيا وشكلها أصلا مخطوفة.. ح تعمل إيه انت يعني يا بتاع البتول انت؟ خليها تيجي منك بقى واخلع يا حيلتها بسرعة وانت لسه "كيـوت" كده انت كمان.​


*
ساكته وساهيه .... فعلاً ان بعض الظن اثم **:smile01

 ** بعتذر لو كان فى تسرع فى "تشفية" رسالتك :smile02 ... بس كان فى الوقت دة يهمنى ان عبود ميتضايقش وقلقت ان رسالتك تؤخذ على محامل اخرى وخصوصاً ان "عضمها كتير" :nunu0000:... ونظراً لانى طباخه ماهره ... ودونا مقصها لا يُعلى عليه ... فشفيناها بمزاج بقى :hlp:

عموماً ليك عليا انى اصالحك .... و بطريقتى :smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*​​​*بعتذر لو كان فى تسرع فى "تشفية" رسالتك :smile02 ... بس كان فى الوقت دة يهمنى ان عبود ميتضايقش وقلقت ان رسالتك تؤخذ على محامل اخرى وخصوصاً ان "عضمها كتير" :nunu0000:... * ​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*بس هو عبود عرف ...والتشفية طرطشت عليه دم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يديم المحبه 
ويديم عليكوا نعمة مقص الرقيب ههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أكتوبر 2012)

على رأى عبود ربنا يديم المعرو , المعروف يعنى :new4:
معرفش ديه جابها منين ديه ؟ :t17::t17:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يديم المحبه *
> *ويديم عليكوا نعمة مقص الرقيب ههههههههه*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين :flowers:*


----------



## white.angel (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ههههههههههههههه*
> *بس هو عبود عرف ...والتشفية طرطشت عليه دم *


*ملييش دعوه انا عملت اللى علينا وخلاص .... كيوت بقى وقلقت انك تضايق من باتول .... هنصالح مين ولا مين احنا *:spor24:​ 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يديم المحبه
> ويديم عليكوا نعمة مقص الرقيب ههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك يا قمر تعيشى وتخدمينا :love45:*​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * بعتذر لو كان فى تسرع فى "تشفية" رسالتك :smile02 ... بس كان فى الوقت دة يهمنى ان عبود ميتضايقش وقلقت ان رسالتك تؤخذ على محامل اخرى وخصوصاً ان "عضمها كتير" :nunu0000:... ونظراً لانى طباخه ماهره ... ودونا مقصها لا يُعلى عليه ... فشفيناها بمزاج بقى :hlp:
> 
> *​


​ ​ أزعل منك؟ *أبدا*.. أوعي تكوني فهمتي كده أبدا.. ده "سيناريو" يا وايت، *خيالي *بالأساس، وكمان الكوميديا فيه بتيجي عن طريق *المبالغة *أساسا. لكن جديا أنا مش لحقت أشوف حاجة أصلا. وبعدين انتي كان هدفك جميل وده أهم حاجة، وأنا لا أقبل عن نفسي أي حاجة تضايق عبود، فما بالك لو حاجة في رسالتي أنا شخصيا. بالعكس يا برنسيس: جديا يبقى أنا المفروض أشكرك. :16_4_10:​ 
​ لكن بصراحة يا جماعة بصراحة شديدة جدا وبأمانة، انتو فعلا كوووولكم حساسين جدا. أعتقد إن ده بسبب الإنترنت، لأن جزء كبير من "المعنى" بيكون في "الصوت" و"تعبيرات الوجه" و"لغة الجسد". الكلمات نفسها بتنقل ـ علميا ـ أقل من 10% من المعنى، تصوري؟ ده اللي يمكن فعلا بيخلق سوء الفهم بسرعة، وكمان بيخلي فيه حساسية في الهزار.​ 
لكن كمان ـ عشان الأمانة، وطالما بنتكلم بجد وبصراحة ـ ساعات بيكون فيه سبب تاني . ده اللي بنلاقيه في "كوت" أو قول مأثور لنجمة أمريكية قديمة، إيثيل باريمور، لما مرة قالت:

​ You grow up the day you have your first real laugh.. at yourself​ تعرف أنك نضجت في اليوم الذي تضحك فيه حقا.. على نفسك!​ 
الأطفال بس هم اللي بيزعلوا ويغضبوا لما حد يضحك عليهم. الأطفال بس هم اللي يفرق معاهم أوي شكلهم إيه في العالم وصورتهم ازاي في عيون الآخرين. إنما الإنسان الناضج، الواعي، الكبير ـ اللي قوته وشخصيته بياخدها من جواه مش من براه ـ تلاقيه حتى لو الضحك كان عليه هو كمان بيضحك وبيشارك ويمكن بيكمل النكتة على نفسه، خاصة لما يكون فيه حد أدني من المعرفة والثقة بين الناس الحاضرين والمشاركين. أعتقد ده تحديدا كان السبب إني أخدت راحتي مع عبود. ببساطة لأنه ناضج!​ 

​ شكرا يا جميل على اعتذارك وحساسيتك الجميلة دي.. وشكرا أولا لتنبيهك عن رسالتي إنها ممكن تزعل حد. تعيشي و"تـشــفـّـي" . ده أنا بالعكس رسالتي زادت شرف بلمساتك. :)​ 
حبو كمان ـ سامحيني يا حبو ـ كانت أول واحدة نبهتني، وبعدين سألت عليّ أكتر من مرة، وبالتالي كان لازم آجي وأشكر محبتها وروحها الطيبة أمام الجميع.​ 
* * *​ 
وبعدين يا بشر ياللي عندكم فقدان ذاكرة مش أنا اللي لسه من أسبوع بس كاتب:​ 
عبود زي الفلفل الأخضر​ فيه منه نوعين: نوع حلو (بارد) ونوع حار (حرّاق)، وانت ونصيبك. لكن حتى لو وقعت في الحراق: صحيح ح يهري مصارينك، لكن تلاقيه فاتح للشهية ومنشط للدورة الدموية. حراق صحيح، بس انت مستمتع!​ 
ده معناه أولا إن حتى "شقاوة" ممكن تقع في "قرن" من اياهم، بالتالي مانزعلش لو حصل! وده كمان معناه ثانيا إن محدش يبكي بقى على "عبود" لو وقع هو كمان في قرن من نِفسه.. يعني يبقا كله فراولة ومانجا وأناناس؟ ده حتى مش كويس ع الصحة وممكن يعلا عنده "السكر"! :t33:​ 
* * *​ 
أخيرا طبعا دونا الجميلة: ميرسي يا قمر.. تسلمي لي ويسلم لي مقصك :16_4_10:.
ranting:)​ 
​


----------



## white.angel (23 يناير 2013)

*فى خلال ساعه هيكون معانا ضيفنا اللى هنستأنف بيه موضوعنا *




* 
وحلقه جديد مع مناضل جنتل اوى :w00t:

فكروا شويه على ما نبدأ  :lightbulb::lightbulb:
*


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

.....


----------



## white.angel (25 يناير 2013)

*بعد طول انقطاع دام بتاع 4 شهور ... اكيد وحشناكم زى ما وحشتونا ... ورجعنالكم انهارده مع ادم جديد ... :new6:

نقدر نقول عنه انه غير متكلف ... مناضل ... زوق مع حواء الى ابعد الحدود ... بيقول رأيه بمنتهى الصراحه ولو كان نتيجة دة الرفض :boxing:... عندة طولة بال وصبر واصرار ... لو اراد ان يصل لهدف مفيش حد يقدر يمنعه او يقف قدامه ... :bomb:

مش من االسهل انه يتقبل نصح احد .. ومن  ضمن الاسرار اللى اكتشفناها عنه ... ان الوانه كلها داخله فى بعضها :new6: .. وكل "شراباته " لونها اسود :fun_lol: ... كتبلنا خبراته كشاب اعزب فى غربه ... و شرح المفاهيم السياسيه فى 3 اجزاء ... 

من الاخر ... راجل جنتل وبسيط كلنا بنحبه وبنتشرف بكوننا اصدقائه ... ضيفنا انهارده هو :t17:
*




*johnnie*​




*اهلاً بيك يا فندم ... واتمنى اننا منبقاش بدأناها غلاثه :fun_lol: ... ونكون اصبنا فى تقديمك :2: ..... اسيبك مع شقاوه ... ومن كل قلبى بدعيلك :fun_oops:
*


​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *بعد طول انقطاع دام بتاع 4 شهور ... اكيد وحشناكم زى ما وحشتونا ... ورجعنالكم انهارده مع ادم جديد ...
> 
> نقدر نقول عنه انه غير متكلف ... مناضل ... زوق مع حواء الى ابعد الحدود ... بيقول رأيه بمنتهى الصراحه ولو كان نتيجة دة الرفض ... عندة طولة بال وصبر واصرار ... لو اراد ان يصل لهدف مفيش حد يقدر يمنعه او يقف قدامه ...
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه لا التقديم اعتقد صح ...
وغلاسة ايه ده مدييييح ما كنتش اتوقعه ابداً 

يعني مثلاً انا سعيد اسمع "زوق مع حواء" مع اني باعتبر نفسي، من ردود افعال الناس هنا، محتاج لسه اتعلم كتيييييير عشان ميتقال ليش ده كأنه بيكلم واحد صاحبه 

الشرف ليا انا ومستنيين الآنسة شقاوة...


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

على فكرة انا مش حاسه مأزق خالص


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

ايه ده ؟ جونى ؟ يعنى نسن السكاكين ؟ :new6::new6:

ياهلا ياهلا 
اختيار حلو ياشقاوة ووايت


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ جونى ؟ يعنى نسن السكاكين ؟ :new6::new6:
> 
> ياهلا ياهلا
> اختيار حلو ياشقاوة ووايت



ايييي ديزي هتتفرج ومعاها سكاكين؟ ده كده فعلاً بقى مأزق :S


----------



## white.angel (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ جونى ؟ يعنى نسن السكاكين ؟ :new6::new6:
> 
> ياهلا ياهلا
> اختيار حلو ياشقاوة ووايت


*نانسى   :love45: كدة كملت   :fun_lol:*
*منوره يا قلبى وعايزه خط ساخن معانا طول مدة استضافه جونى  *

*صحيح يا جون كنت حاسس بأيه من شويه :new6:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

هههههههه جونى قد وقعت فى الفخ :new6::new6:

وايت انا موجودة فى الخدمة بردو اهو 

هو احنا عندنا كام جونى ؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *نانسى   :love45: كدة كملت   :fun_lol:*
> *منوره يا قلبى وعايزه خط ساخن معانا طول مدة استضافه جونى  *
> 
> *صحيح يا جون كنت حاسس بأيه من شويه :new6:*​



كنت مبسوط ومستني اللحظة دي من زماااااان....بس لما ديزي دخلت بقى خفت على نفسي :S

بس على فكرة دخلوها لو عايزين هتبقى حلقة جامدة انا مش ممانع (ربنا يستر)



Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه جونى قد وقعت فى الفخ :new6::new6:
> 
> وايت انا موجودة فى الخدمة بردو اهو
> 
> هو احنا عندنا كام جونى ؟ :new6::new6:



*مسم* يا سلاااام يا ديزي ... ميرسي انك بتعزيني اوي كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

*اخيراااااااااااااا منورنا يا جونى بجد .. نأسف على التأخير بس فعلا مكنش بايدينا :fun_oops: .. هبدأ معاك بأول مجموعة اسئلة سهليين كدة ( بنسخن بس:new6: ) و بعدين نبقى ندخل فى الجد :

1/ المرأة بالنسبة لجونى بتمثل ايه فى حياته ؟

2/ " المرأة كائن معقد " مع أم ضد ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:shutup22:

3/ اغلب البنات بتحب الراجل يحس بيها من غير ما تتكلم .. هل عندك القدرة دى ولالا ؟؟ و تفتكر دى موهبة ولا خبرة ممكن اكتسابها ؟؟:love34:

4/ " بكل امرأة شئ من الجمال " مع أم ضد ؟؟ و هل تعتقد ان فيه بنات معدومى الجمال ؟؟:smil16:

5/ جمال المرأة يمثل كام فى المية فى نظرك ؟؟ و هل جمال البنت اهم من ذكائها ؟؟ :wub:

6/ تظن بعض البنات ان عشق الرجل لجمال المرأة " سطحية و قلة نضج " ترد عليهم تقولهم ايه ؟؟:t17:

7/ مش هسألك عن مواصفات فتاة احلامك ... بس هسألك ايه اللى ممكن تتنازل عنه فى فتاة احلامك ؟؟ و ايه اللى مستحيل تتنازل فيه ؟؟:t23:

8/ اكتر صفة بتكرهها فى المرأة ؟؟ و اضرب مثال بموقف او شخصية معروفة leasantr

9/ هل قابلت بنت فهمتك كويس ؟ سواء صديقة او حبيبة ... ولالا ؟؟ و لو لا ليه ؟ هل لان البنات مش سهل يفهمو الرجالة ولا لان تفكيرك اعلى من ان بنت تفهمه ؟؟:bomb:

10/ صفة فى والدتك تتمنى وجودها فى شريكة حياتك ؟؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟

11/ " ان اخطأت فى حق رجل يجب ان تعتذر و لكن مع المرأة حتى و إن اخطأت فى حقك يجب ان تعتذر " - دى معنى الجملة لانى مش فكراها نصًا - ايه رأيك فى المقولة دى ؟ و هل تعتذر لبنت حتى لو مغلطتش لمجرد انك تهديها ؟؟:smi411:

دى مجرد بداية تعارف بيك و ازاى بتفكرفيما يخص المرأة .. هسيبك مع وايت بالمجموعة التانية و ليا عودة *

*منتظرة اجاباتك على احر من الجمر ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ جونى ؟ يعنى نسن السكاكين ؟ :new6::new6:
> 
> ياهلا ياهلا
> اختيار حلو ياشقاوة ووايت



*منورة ياروز .. اتفضلى معانا :new6:*


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اخيراااااااااااااا منورنا يا جونى بجد .. نأسف على التأخير بس فعلا مكنش بايدينا :fun_oops: .. هبدأ معاك بأول مجموعة اسئلة سهليين كدة ( بنسخن بس:new6: ) و بعدين نبقى ندخل فى الجد :
> *


*

الموضوع منور بأهله الله يخليكي...

دول طلعوا مش سهلين خالص :S
استعنا ع الشقا بالله



sha2awet 2alam قال:




1/ المرأة بالنسبة لجونى بتمثل ايه فى حياته ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه؟ (شفيق ستايل زي التوقيع)

اممم طيب...مبدئياً انا للأسف معنديش أخت...فالمرأة الوحيدة اللي فعلاً ليها تأثير مهم في حياتي كانت ماما 

ومثلاً لما كانت تسافر كام يوم....البيت تحسيه كده....يعني نقول الحاجة اللي كانت بتربطني انا وبابا واخويا اختفت...كل واحد فينا بيبقى ف حاله....وكمان تحسي الدنيا جافة وناشفة كده...زي ما نكون احنا 3 احجار مثلاً....والبيت مليان مية احنا عايمين فيها مع بعض...لما تختفي....كل حجر يرقد في حتة لوحدة...

اعتقد المرأة كده فعلاً...
مكان ما هي موجودة تنشر الحب واللطف وكده...

لو الكلام ده جنان سيبكو منه انا مش عارف اعبر بس 



sha2awet 2alam قال:




2/ " المرأة كائن معقد " مع أم ضد ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟:shutup22:


أنقر للتوسيع...


المراة اعتقد فعلاً معقدة شوية عن الراجل في التفكير...كمان المشاعر مثلاً مش مفصولة عن الذاكرة...
انا مرجعي في ده Mark Gungor والفيديو بتاع قصة عقلين...المرأة لما بتفتكر حاجة...يتطبع في ذاكرتها بسبب المشاعر، ولما بتحكي عن حاجة...هي مش بس بتفتكرها...دي بتعيش اللحظة تاني بكافة المشاعر اللي كانت فيها...عشان كده بتهتم بالتفاصيل...

كمان المرأة صبورة...

الراجل إلى حد ما بيستسهل....وكمان صبره اقل....عشان كده عندي برضو انطباع ان المرأة أقدر على الفن او الحاجات الدقيقة....

اعتقد مثال ممكن يكون الcompression في الصور ع الكمبيوتر...الراجل زي ما تقولي بيحتفظ بquality قليلة اوي...يا دوب كده باين فيها حاجة...ومساحتها بتكون قليلة...وطبعاً ميقدرش يعمل بيها كتير...الست بقى بتحتفظ بالquality زي ما هي 1600 × 900 

التعقيد كمان ساعات بيكون في تقلب المزاج...ورغم انه مفهوم وليه اسبابه....بس اللي مالوش اخت زي حالاتي بتاخد منه وقت شوية لحد ما يلاحظها ويفهمها...خصوصاً ان ماما طول الشهر وطول عمرها عمرنا ما حسينا فيها اي اختلاف خالص...عمرها ما جه وقت تتعصب مثلاً او كده...



sha2awet 2alam قال:




3/ اغلب البنات بتحب الراجل يحس بيها من غير ما تتكلم .. هل عندك القدرة دى ولالا ؟؟ و تفتكر دى موهبة ولا خبرة ممكن اكتسابها ؟؟:love34:


أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد اني عموماً عندي القدرة أفهم اللي قدامي عايز ايه...
واعتقد هي اكتر خبرة بتكتسب من الخبرة والتعامل الكتير وكده...زيها زي اي مهارة اجتماعية...
بس ممكن واحد ليه اخت مثلاً تتطور عنده اسرع واسهل من واحد تاني معندوش كده يعني



sha2awet 2alam قال:




4/ " بكل امرأة شئ من الجمال " مع أم ضد ؟؟ و هل تعتقد ان فيه بنات معدومى الجمال ؟؟:smil16:


أنقر للتوسيع...


شيء من الجمال ممكن اه....بس كلمة "كل واحدة جميلة بطريقتها" دي بصراحة مش مؤمن بيها أوي...
الحياة مش عادلة وفيه بنات حلوة وفيه بنات ظريفة وفيه بنات جميلة وفيه بنات وحشة...

معدومي الجمال....نظرياً لأ طبعاً....بس اعتقد فيه بنات معندهاش جمال كفاية او هيعجب ناس قليلة جداً او يمكن محدش..

دي في رايي زيها زي هل كل الناس عندها شيء من الغنى مثلاً؟ لا فيه فقرا وفيه اغنيا



sha2awet 2alam قال:




5/ جمال المرأة يمثل كام فى المية فى نظرك ؟؟ و هل جمال البنت اهم من ذكائها ؟؟ :wub:


أنقر للتوسيع...


السؤال الصعب اوي ده....المشكلة اني لو قلت 50% مثلاً....هيتفهم ان كفاية انها تكون جميلة...في حين ان جميلة بس غبية لأ...

معنديش نسبة محددة للأسف بس فعلاً الجمال مهم ليا...
ومش الجمال زي ما السينما بتعرفه...المهم يبقى الجمال على ذوقي انا....تكون جميلة اوي بس على ذوقي انا

الذكاء والجمال الاتنين مهمين...ماقدرش استغنى عن واحدة فيهم...يمكن لما اكبر شوية الجمال تقل اهميته عندي الله اعلم لكن حالياً انا الاتنين مهمين عندي....مع العلم الجمال مش وش بس



sha2awet 2alam قال:




6/ تظن بعض البنات ان عشق الرجل لجمال المرأة " سطحية و قلة نضج " ترد عليهم تقولهم ايه ؟؟:t17:


أنقر للتوسيع...


اقول لهم انتو بتحبو الرجالة وال6 -pack دي حاجة...

الحاجة التانية..السطحية ممكن تكون شوية فعلاً في حصرهم للجمال في شوية standards معينة بس...

انما ان الراجل ينجذب لجمال المرأة وانه مهم ليه...لأ دي الطبيعة وغير كده كنا انقرضنا بصراحة 

وحتى لو احنا كده فعلاً سطحيين....(بالمقارنة بالبنات) فدي طبيعة الراجل ومستحيل هتتغير اعتقد...



sha2awet 2alam قال:




7/ مش هسألك عن مواصفات فتاة احلامك ... بس هسألك ايه اللى ممكن تتنازل عنه فى فتاة احلامك ؟؟ و ايه اللى مستحيل تتنازل فيه ؟؟:t23:


أنقر للتوسيع...


التنازل دايماً صعب....وخصوصاً وانا بافكر في الهوا كده ما قداميش حد...

ممكن اتنازل مثلاً عن المطبخ....

اللي مستحيل اتنازل عنه الجمال الطيبة الذكاء تحمل المسئولية تعرف تتصرف لوحدها شخصيتها مش ضعيفة منطلقة حنونة لذيذة دمها خفيف تعرف تهزر عقلها كبير...واه ماتكونش متزمتة سلفية وكمان تكون علاقتها بربنا بجد مش مجرد حافظة مش فاهمة



sha2awet 2alam قال:




8/ اكتر صفة بتكرهها فى المرأة ؟؟ و اضرب مثال بموقف او شخصية معروفة leasantr


أنقر للتوسيع...


همممم.....مفيش حاجة معينة....بس ممكن اقول اكتر حاجة بتتعبني في التعامل مع المرأة بالمقارنة مع الراجل او بتاخد مني مجهود....هي التلكيك...زي انها تفهم المعنى الغلط بدل المعنى الكويس من جملة قلتها مثلاً....كمان تقلب المزاج بيخلي الموضوع صعب شوية....الحساسية لما بتزيد بتبوخ برضو....
او مثلاً: انت ما بتسألش عليا خالص انت وحش...

بس ما اقدرش اقول باكره الصفات دي لأن ببساطة هو ده اللي بيخليها بنت...ولو كانت صفات وحشة ماكناش اتهبلنا عشان نكلم بنت، وزهقنا من الكلام مع الرجالة اللي زينا....

هو بس الصفات دي ما تبقاش زيادة عن اللزوم لأن فعلاً بتبوخ لو زادت عن حدها...



sha2awet 2alam قال:




9/ هل قابلت بنت فهمتك كويس ؟ سواء صديقة او حبيبة ... ولالا ؟؟ و لو لا ليه ؟ هل لان البنات مش سهل يفهمو الرجالة ولا لان تفكيرك اعلى من ان بنت تفهمه ؟؟:bomb:


أنقر للتوسيع...


- لا ماعتقدش اني شفت واحدة تفهمني كويس لسه 
ليه؟ اعتقد عشان انا مختلف كتير عن باقي الناس (باقي الرجالة يعني)

لا اظن المرأة تقدر تفهم الراجل كويس اووي....بس ساعات كتير بيستهبلوا بدل ما يريحوه ودي حاجة تغيظ على فكرة....كأنك عارفة انه عطشان اوي مثلاً ومخبية منه can pepsi ساااقع ومشبر...وعاملة مش فاهمة يعني ايه كلمة عطشان...دي بتغيظ بصراحة...

تفكيري مش اعلى من بنت او ولد....هو بس مختلف....ومش سهل اوي على ولد او بنت يفهمني...اعتقد يعني....

ليه ما شفتش...لأن باختصار تفكيري مختلف وبكل بساطة مالقيتهاش لسه  اتمنى الاقيها يعني



sha2awet 2alam قال:




10/ صفة فى والدتك تتمنى وجودها فى شريكة حياتك ؟؟ و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


هي مش صفة واحدة....هي صفااات كتييييرة اوي....مش عارف اقول ايه ولا ايه بصراحة 
طيبة حنينة اوي بتعرف تتصرف ذكية خدومة جداً صبووووورة جداً طلعنا عينيها بصراحة وكمان علاقتها بربنا حلوووة اوي...



sha2awet 2alam قال:




11/ " ان اخطأت فى حق رجل يجب ان تعتذر و لكن مع المرأة حتى و إن اخطأت فى حقك يجب ان تعتذر " - دى معنى الجملة لانى مش فكراها نصًا - ايه رأيك فى المقولة دى ؟ و هل تعتذر لبنت حتى لو مغلطتش لمجرد انك تهديها ؟؟:smi411:


أنقر للتوسيع...


اللي شفته انه بجد بصراحة....وطبعاً كراجل الموضوع بيبقى عبء عليا لأني موتي وسمي في حياتي عموماً اتحمل حاجة مش ذنبي....انا واحد لما باغلط باعتذر على طول وباتوقع ده من كل انسان قدامي...

بس طبعاً ممكن اه اعتذر عشان الموضوع يفوت....صحيح ممكن هتبقى حقيقية ونابعة م القلب 100% زي لو انا اللي غلطان... بس فعلاً ممكن اعملها عشان تهدا....بس بعد ما تهدا هاعاتبها طبعاً عشان انا مش هاخد كل حاجة على نفسي ما هي كمان لازم تتحمل مسئوليتها برضو...



sha2awet 2alam قال:




دى مجرد بداية تعارف بيك و ازاى بتفكرفيما يخص المرأة .. هسيبك مع وايت بالمجموعة التانية و ليا عودة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



طب صحيح هابقى اسمع تعليق على كلامي ولا انا بس اللي باتكلم هنا؟ ومش هاعرف اراء الناس؟



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منتظرة اجاباتك على احر من الجمر ​*


يا رب ماكونش سبتك مستنية كتير عشان الجمر ما يكونش لسعك بس


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

*منوووووووووور يا جونى متابعة جدا معاكم 
منورين يا شقاوة ووايت 
عاوزاكم تقوموا بالواجب مع ادم اقصد جونى ههههههههههه
متابعة بقيت الاسئلة *​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منوووووووووور يا جونى متابعة جدا معاكم
> منورين يا شقاوة ووايت
> عاوزاكم تقوموا بالواجب مع ادم اقصد جونى ههههههههههه
> متابعة بقيت الاسئلة *​



هو كله بيعزني اوي كده ليه؟ 

وما تقولي رأيك كده على بال ما ينزلوا بالمجموعة التانية؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يناير 2013)

*..*

أيوآ بقى 

جونى فى مأزق ....  *أكيد هنتفرج بضمير* :fun_lol:
*مش محتآجين توصية يآ بنآتيت* ,, وبردو هنكون فى خدمة سن آلسكآكين :new6:



*..* 

​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

الحلقة دي شكلها هتحقق اعلى نسبة مشاهدات على فكرة....

*حتى انتي يا سيكرت بتسني سكاكين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

متهيألى مش من قوانين الموضوع اننا نقول رأينا فى الكلام 
صح ؟


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> متهيألى مش من قوانين الموضوع اننا نقول رأينا فى الكلام
> صح ؟



احنا في صفحة 45 قوانين مين ... هو حد فاكر؟ 

قولي قولي طالما قولتي كده يبقى عندك حاجة عايزة تقوليها...


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

لا لازم نتأكد الاول من اصحاب الموضوع لانى بحب امشى على القوانين ديه حاجة 
والحاجة التانية انهم بناتيت عارف لو كانو ولاد ؟ كنت كسرت القوانين عادى ولاهمنى :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يناير 2013)

متابعا معاااكم
 منوووور يا جووونى
  عايزين تقطييع بئها-- مدام الموضوع فيه سكاكين


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا معاااكم
> منوووور يا جووونى
> عايزين تقطييع بئها-- مدام الموضوع فيه سكاكين



يا ربي حتى انتي يا حبو!!
حبو انا الوحيد في الدنيا اللي انتي بتفتري عليه صح؟




ديزي:
ده تمييز عنصري بقى على فكرة واضطهاد للولاد وانا احتج


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

*اختياااار جميل يا بنانيييييييت
منوررررررررر يا جوووونى
اكييييييييد متااااااابعه ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا ربي حتى انتي يا حبو!!
> حبو انا الوحيد في الدنيا اللي انتي بتفتري عليه صح؟


 
 افترى ههههههههههههه ليه بس بتقول كدا-- 
 انا بس :mus13: هههههههههههههه علشان  الكل يستمع-- :smil15:
 و غير كدا انت طيب يعنى نقدر نغلس شويه هههههه


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اختياااار جميل يا بنانيييييييت
> منوررررررررر يا جوووونى
> اكييييييييد متااااااابعه ​*



ميرسيي يا دونا...

بس اموت واعرف عياد قال لك ايه في التقييم!

قول يا عياد انا سمعتك بتقول اسمي!


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ميرسيي يا دونا...
> 
> بس اموت واعرف عياد قال لك ايه في التقييم!
> 
> قول يا عياد انا سمعتك بتقول اسمي!



*:new6::new6::new6:
ابقى قوله يا عياد ..​*


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افترى ههههههههههههه ليه بس بتقول كدا--
> انا بس :mus13: هههههههههههههه علشان  الكل يستمع-- :smil15:
> و غير كدا انت طيب يعنى نقدر نغلس شويه هههههه



انا طيب! شفتو؟ انا طيب! وبالstandards بتاعت حبو!

سجلوها عندكو دي!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

> طب صحيح هابقى اسمع تعليق على كلامي ولا انا بس اللي باتكلم هنا؟ ومش هاعرف اراء الناس؟



*هو كان الاول الاسئلة و الاجابات بس .. لكن لو عايز تعليق الناس يتفتح معندناش مانع بشرط اننا منلاقيش الموضوع نفسه اتفقل فى الاخر :new6:
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منوووووووووور يا جونى متابعة جدا معاكم
> منورين يا شقاوة ووايت
> عاوزاكم تقوموا بالواجب مع ادم اقصد جونى ههههههههههه
> متابعة بقيت الاسئلة *​



*دة انتى اللى منورانا يا قمر .. من عنيا انتى عارفة اننا صحاب واجب من غير توصية .. بس اتفضلى معانا يعنى :new6:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أيوآ بقى
> 
> ...



*ياااااة يا سيكرت انتى تؤمرى من العين دى قبل العين دى .. دة جونى طلع حبيب الجماهير :new6: مدى ايدك معانا متتكسفيش يا بنتى *



Desert Rose قال:


> متهيألى مش من قوانين الموضوع اننا نقول رأينا فى الكلام
> صح ؟



*هو مش من القوانين .. بس لو عايزة تقولى رأيك مش همانع طبعا الموضوع و صحابه تحت امرك :love45:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعا معاااكم
> منوووور يا جووونى
> عايزين تقطييع بئها-- مدام الموضوع فيه سكاكين



*حبيبى :love45: ياسلام حبو نفسها تقول سكاكين !! لا يبقى كدة لازم يتكرم بزيادة .. امرك مطاع يا حبو ... احنا عندنا كام حبو يعنى :love45:*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اختياااار جميل يا بنانيييييييت
> منوررررررررر يا جوووونى
> اكييييييييد متااااااابعه ​*



*ربنا يخليكى يا دونا .. دة نورك 

يشرفنا متابعتك *


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:
> ابقى قوله يا عياد ..​*



قوله يا عياد يلا :boxing:.....ماتخافش انا طيب بشهادة حبو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> بس اموت واعرف عياد قال لك ايه في التقييم!
> 
> قول يا عياد انا سمعتك بتقول اسمي!



*ياربى على الفضول .. متقولهوش يا عياد :smil15:*



johnnie قال:


> انا طيب! شفتو؟ انا طيب! وبالstandards بتاعت حبو!
> 
> سجلوها عندكو دي!



*احب اقولك ان هتلر عند حبو راجل طيب :new6: الفكرة مش فيك خالص الفكرة فى حبو نفسها هى اللى قلبها ابيض :2:*


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو كان الاول الاسئلة و الاجابات بس .. لكن لو عايز تعليق الناس يتفتح معندناش مانع بشرط اننا منلاقيش الموضوع نفسه اتفقل فى الاخر :new6:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ياااه ده الناس كلها بتعزني اوي 

حبو: شفتي اهو ده بالذات اللي باتكلم عليه!


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياربى على الفضول .. متقولهوش يا عياد :smil15:*
> 
> 
> 
> *احب اقولك ان هتلر عند حبو راجل طيب :new6: الفكرة مش فيك خالص الفكرة فى حبو نفسها هى اللى قلبها ابيض :2:*



ماشي كلهم طيبين عندها بس مين الوحيد اللي بتفتري عليه فعلاً؟
انا اول واخر واحد حبو هتفتري عليه اصلاً!!!
and this must mean something





على فكرة بقى...سكاكين وتقطيع ما يهمناش ده احنا جامديـ.... ولا بلاش بلاش اسحبوا دي :S


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

انا نازل مشوار وراجع كمان ساعتين تلاتة كده...تكونوا حضرتو اسئلة الجولة التانية اوكي؟

مستني على احر من الجمر انا (على رأي شقاوة)


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

جوني منووووور 
اكيد البنات مش محتاجه توصيه عليك
اختيااار جميل يا بنانيت  منورين بموضوعكم الجميل ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ميرسيي يا دونا...
> 
> بس اموت واعرف عياد قال لك ايه في التقييم!
> 
> قول يا عياد انا سمعتك بتقول اسمي!



* انا ممكن اقولك 
بس الالفاظ الخارجه ممنوعه علي صفحات المنتدي 
بصراحه قطعت فروتك ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*عملت تقيم واحد 
اسمي اتذكر 3 مرات 
امال لو اتشقلبت هلم تقيمات قد كده هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا ممكن اقولك
> بس الالفاظ الخارجه ممنوعه علي صفحات المنتدي
> بصراحه قطعت فروتك ^_^
> *​



الفاظ خارجة وكتبتها لدونا وكمان بتضحك عليهم بدل ما تطردك....مش راكبة معلش!

قول بقى يا عم وخلص!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الفاظ خارجة وكتبتها لدونا وكمان بتضحك عليهم بدل ما تطردك....مش راكبة معلش!
> 
> قول بقى يا عم وخلص!



*تصدق فاتتني دي 
خلاص اسال دونا هههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

فين باقى التقطيع ؟ :new6:


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تصدق فاتتني دي
> خلاص اسال دونا هههههههه
> *​



لو ماكنتش متأكد انه تعليق يفطس م الضحك (لأن تعليقاتك كلها بتفطسني من الضحك) ماكنتش اتحايلت عليك!
الرجالة لبعضيهم يا دودو ما تشمتهمش فينا...اخلص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> لو ماكنتش متأكد انه تعليق يفطس م الضحك (لأن تعليقاتك كلها بتفطسني من الضحك) ماكنتش اتحايلت عليك!
> الرجالة لبعضيهم يا دودو ما تشمتهمش فينا...اخلص



* زي ما قولتلك 
قطعنا فروتك ههههههه



بمناسبه التعلقيات اللي بتضحك تعالي هنا 
*
*في مصر فقط Only in Egypt 
*
​


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * زي ما قولتلك
> قطعنا فروتك ههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



يا عم اقعد بقى كسفتني قدام الناس اخخص عليك....بكرة يستضيفوك واذلك تعليقات من ورا ضهرك!


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

هم الجماعة فين؟ هي دي كده الاستضافة خلاص؟

اوعى يكون قاطعين النت في مصر!


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو كله بيعزني اوي كده ليه؟
> 
> وما تقولي رأيك كده على بال ما ينزلوا بالمجموعة التانية؟


*عجبتنى جدا ردودك على الاسئلة يا جونى تحياتى *​


----------



## white.angel (26 يناير 2013)

*هنكمل معاك يا جون الجزء التانى :yahoo:واتمنى متبقاش زهقت مننا :dance:ونظراً لان ليك ملف قديم عندى :smil12: فاهنتسلى كتير مع بعض :spor2:

**نبــــــــــــــدأ
**لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو

*​*1) زوجتك ليها صديق "انتيم" رجل :2:؟

2) والدتك رفضت البنت اللى بتحبها .. او لم تتقبلها .. :mus13:؟

3) خطيبتك طلبت منك انها تروح مشوار وانت رفضت ... وبالصدفه كنت انت هناك ... وشفتها ... **:new2: ؟

4) زوجتك رفعت ايدها عليك فى ثورة غضب ... **:bud:؟؟

**ما رأيــــ**ـــــــــك
*​*
1) هل تشترط جنسيه معينه للفتاه اللى هترتبط بيها ... ولا مبتفرقش ؟؟ 

2) من كلامك لاحظت انك لا تستطيع اخفاء نواقص حياتك .. كيف تتعامل مع نقاط النقص فى داخلك ؟؟

3) ماهو اول شئ يجذبك فى فتاه تلقاها لاول مره :w00t:؟؟

4) الا ترى ان تلقائيتك ... تضعك احياناً فى مواقف محرجه ؟؟

5) ماذا تفعل اذا رفضك الاخر .. او شعرت ان وجودك غير مرغوب فيه ؟؟

6) لاحظت انك بتخشى المقارنه بينك وبين اخر .. هل دة بيرجع لانك ترفض مبدأ وجود شخص افضل منك ؟؟

7) هل لك صديق/ه قديم/ه لازلت تحتفظ به .. عشرتكم اديلها كام سنه ؟؟

**اسيبك مع شقاوه ... ولى عودة 
*
*:99:*​


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هنكمل معاك يا جون الجزء التانى :yahoo:واتمنى متبقاش زهقت مننا :dance:ونظراً لان ليك ملف قديم عندى :smil12: فاهنتسلى كتير مع بعض :spor2:
> [/CENTER]*


*

زهقت ايه بالعكس 

طيب حلو هنتسلى اوييي 



white.angel قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *نبــــــــــــــدأ
> **لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
> 
> *​*1) زوجتك ليها صديق "انتيم" رجل :2:؟
> *​​​​


*

عرفي انتيم....انا بالنسبة لي من اهم حاجات الزواج ان كل واحد بيكون اهم انسان في حياة الاخر...
انا زوجتي هتكون اهم عندي واولى حتى من اصحابي الوﻻد....ووقتي كله او معظمه هيبقى ليها...وهاقضيه معاها اكتر بكتيييير من اني اخرج مع اصحابي الوﻻد...ومستني ده كمان...

انتيم يعني ايه؟ تقضي معاه وقت اطول مني وتحكي له اسرارها ومشاكلها؟ ﻻ طبعاً ارفض...زي ما بارفضه على نفسي مستني منها انها ترفضه على نفسها....انتيمي هي مراتي وانتيمها ﻻزم اكون انا مش حد تاني



white.angel قال:




2) والدتك رفضت البنت اللى بتحبها .. او لم تتقبلها .. :mus13:؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارف ... مافكرتش فيها لأنها مش هتصل....ماما نفسها اصﻻً طيبة وعاقلة وواثقة فيا وانا مش مجنون...فمش هيبقى فيه خﻻف يعني لأني مش هاجيب واحدة رايحة في داهية ...

بس اشمعنى والدتي؟ اللي ممكن يعترض اكتر بابا بس حتى هو معترف اني عاقل ومش هيبقى فيه خناقة...وانا عموماً يهمني رأيهم بس انا مستقل وهم نفسهم عندهم ان ده قراري انا...وهم هيقولوا الرأي لكن ده حياتك انت وحلو او وحش على دماغك 

بس انا مستبعد الموقف ده تماماً اصﻻً



white.angel قال:




3) خطيبتك طلبت منك انها تروح مشوار وانت رفضت ... وبالصدفه كنت انت هناك ... وشفتها ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *:new2: ؟
> [/CENTER]*


*

هافرض جدﻻً انه حصل (هتعرفي ليه مش هيحصل كمان سطرين) انا اكره الكذب وعدم الوضوح.....افضل انها تعند وتقول لي في وشي ﻻ انا رايحة واعلى ما ف خيلك اركبه، عن انها تقول لي مثﻻً اوكي مش رايحة وتروح في الخباثة...

بس هو انا هارفض ليه اصﻻً؟ لو مختلفين هنتناقش وحد فينا هيقنع التاني وخﻻص فمش هيبقى فيه اضطرار انها تضحك عليا اصﻻً...

الموقف ده انا متخيله ممكن في حالة واحدة بس:
انا عايز اريحها في حاجة معينة....واقول لها خليكي بقى ما تتعبيش روحك انا هاعملهالك...واروح اﻻقيها هناك عشان هي مصممة برضو ماتتعبنيش مثﻵ 
بس اكيد مش هتبقى خيانة للثقة ساعتها 



white.angel قال:




4) زوجتك رفعت ايدها عليك فى ثورة غضب ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *:bud:؟؟
> [/CENTER]*


*

موقف صعب بس مش هاضربها اظن....هو ممكن ارفع ايدي دفاعاً عن نفسي ك reflex يعني من غير ما افكر بس مش هاضربها ... اصﻻً انا اخر مرة ضربت حد (ولد او بنت) كان من زماااااااااان اوي وانا صغير فمش فاكر الضرب ده كان بيبقى ازاي اصﻻً 

بس طبعاً لو انا مش غلطان ، اني اتصالح معاها في الحالة دي (انها ضربتني) هتبقى صعبة شوية وهيبقى عليها مجهود كبير انها تصالحني لو انا الغلطان (غلطة كبيرة) هاعذرها



white.angel قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *ما رأيــــ**ـــــــــك
> *​*
> 1) هل تشترط جنسيه معينه للفتاه اللى هترتبط بيها ... ولا مبتفرقش ؟؟
> [/CENTER]*


*

ﻻ ما تفرقش خالص...بس اعتقد انتي عايزة تسألي عن الثقافة مش الجنسية...

الثقافة يعني حتى الآن افضل تكون قريبة مني...(عربية) بس انا مهيأ نفسي ان ممكن ارتبط بواحدة اجنبية ما بتتكلمش عربي خالص بس المهم تكون مسيحية



white.angel قال:




2) من كلامك لاحظت انك لا تستطيع اخفاء نواقص حياتك .. كيف تتعامل مع نقاط النقص فى داخلك ؟؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههه نواقص؟ ومن كﻻمي؟ طب زي ايه مثﻻً؟ هههههه

امممممم .... مش عارف ايه الاسئلة الصعبة دي؟
يعني باحاول ممكن احسنها او بكل بساطة...انا مثﻻً مش باحب الشعر....خﻻص مش هاقرا شعر على ايه اوجع قلبي يعني؟ 

اعتقد انا شوية كمان باتعامل مع نفسي على انها مش نواقص انما that's me....وباحاول بس اتأقلم وخﻻص...



white.angel قال:




3) ماهو اول شئ يجذبك فى فتاه تلقاها لاول مره :w00t:؟؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


واحدة معرفهاش وﻻ كلمتها وأول مرة اقابلها اكييييييييييد شكلها طبعاً!

انا ممكن احاول ارتب شوية حاجات تشدني من قبل ما اكلمها...بالترتيب:

- شكلها
- ستايلها وطريقة لبسها وتسريحتها ونضافتها (نضافة بشرتها او ضوافرها مثﻻً) وكده

ده طبيعي طبعاً لأن اول مرة عيني تقع عليها...

بعد كده بقى...انا مثﻻً عارف ان دي اللي رايح اكلمها....وشايفها من بعيد...
فبعد النقطتين اللي فوق...

- يظهر بقى مثﻻً طريقة حركتها (خفيفة - عنيفة - حيوية - مملة - همجية - منظمة) او طريقة اكلها مثﻻً
- طريقة كﻻمها وضحكها (تقول لي هي دمها تقيل مثﻻً وﻻ حيوية وLively كده) مثﻻً وهي قاعدة وسط ناس

بعد كده بقى وانا باكلمها يبتدي يظهر تفكيرها وكﻻمها بقى وكل الحاجات التانية



white.angel قال:




4) الا ترى ان تلقائيتك ... تضعك احياناً فى مواقف محرجه ؟؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


كتيييير....وباحاول اتعلم واتعلمت شوية فعـﻻً بس ماباحبش ابقى ممثل كتير بصراحة....احب اكون تلقائي وساعات اتمنى الناس تكون حساسيتها اقل شوية....بس انا عارف ان الناس مش هتبقى على مزاجي وباحاول اتعلم ان اقول كﻻمي بطريقة اظرف مثﻻً....

هتيجي مع الوقت وكتر التعامل...

وعلى فكرة برضو  انا باحب نفسي شوية وباتمنى لو كانت الناس تقدر تفهمني اكتر زي مانا




white.angel قال:




5) ماذا تفعل اذا رفضك الاخر .. او شعرت ان وجودك غير مرغوب فيه ؟؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


احساس سييء جداً وهيحبطني كتير بصراحة....عشان كده مش بابقى جريء 100% في تقوية عﻻقتي بحد لو حاسس انه هيرفض... اه باخد شوية risks واجرب وعادة بتنفع بس لو عندي احساس قوي انه هيرفضني مش باعمل الخطوة دي...

لو انا ف مكان وحاسس اني غير مرغوب فيا هاتسحب وامشي ماحبش افضل في الاحساس ده...



white.angel قال:




6) لاحظت انك بتخشى المقارنه بينك وبين اخر .. هل دة بيرجع لانك ترفض مبدأ وجود شخص افضل منك ؟؟
[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


ﻻحظتي فين طيب؟

اممممم شخصياً انا مقتنع ان فيه ناس كتير احسن مني ومتأكد من كده....دي مش بتعمل مشكلة...إﻻ ف حالة واحدة...لو انا عايز حاجة معينة وخايف من المنافسة من حد احسن...يعني اخاف مثﻻً اترفض ﻷن فيه واحد احسن مني (وهو فعﻻً احسن مني)...

وممكن نقول انا متذمر على شوية الحاجات اللي بره ايدي ما اقدرش اعدّلها....زي الطول مثﻻً...

انا مش فاهم السؤال اوي فلو الاجابة مش كافية ممكن توضحي السؤال اكتر وهاجاوب يعني 
سواء السؤال ده او غيره



white.angel قال:




7) هل لك صديق/ه قديم/ه لازلت تحتفظ به .. عشرتكم اديلها كام سنه ؟؟

[/CENTER]

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه ليا اصدقاء من وانا عندي 8 سنين مثﻻً....يعني بقالها اهو 17 سنة 

بس صديقة قديمة ﻷ...للأسف كنت في مدرسة بنين طول عمري 

*


white.angel قال:


> *اسيبك مع شقاوه ... ولى عودة
> *
> *:99:*​





white.angel قال:


> [/CENTER]



مستنيين وميرسي ع الاسئلة....


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

اجاباتك حلوة اوى ياجونى بجد عجبتنى 
استمروا فى التقطيع هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)

*رجعتلك تانى ... اجابات حلوة هتشعجنى اسأل اكتر :smil12:

1/ هل تعتبر نفسك رجل غيور ؟؟ ام لا ؟؟ و هل الغيرة سببها شعور بالنقص ؟؟

2/ كيف تتعامل مع المرأة الغيورة ؟؟ 

3/ قولت فى اجابتك 






فدي طبيعة الراجل ومستحيل هتتغير

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل  تعتبره تعنت ولا عجز و لا عدم استعداد ؟؟:t32:

4/ اذكرلنا عيب شوفته فى نفسك و ازاى قدرت تغيره ؟ او لو معرفتش تغيره يبقى ليه ؟؟

5/ قريت قبل كدة رد ليك بتقول فيه ان حب الانترنت ربما يكون بداية لعلاقة حقيقية .. و دة بينافى كلامك ان الجمال اول حاجة بتجذبك .. ازاى هتقدر تحدد اللى قدامك جميلة ولالا من الانترنت ؟؟ وهل لو معجب جدًا بيها فكرًا و اخلاقًا و مطلعتش بالقدر الكافى من الجمال تتنازل عن الجمال ولا تتمسك به و تتنازل عن البنت نفسها ؟؟:yahoo:

6/ مهما كانت زوجتك جميلة اكيد فيه الاجمل منها .. لو افترضنا انك قابلت واحدة اجمل وبالصدفة اعجبت بيك .. هل وارد تعجب بيها و تخون زوجتك معاها ؟ وليه ؟:t32:

7/ مين هيكونله الاولوية فى حياتك .. زوجتك ولا والدتك ؟؟ و اشمعنا ؟:smil12:

8/ قولت فى ردك 






انا زوجتي هتكون اهم عندي واولى حتى من اصحابي الوﻻد....ووقتي كله او معظمه هيبقى ليها...وهاقضيه معاها اكتر بكتيييير من اني اخرج مع اصحابي الوﻻد...ومستني ده كمان...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل هتقدر تستمر كدة كتير ؟؟ و هل التزامك الزايد عن الحد دة مش ممكن يسببلك ملل فى المستقبل ؟؟ :a82:

9/ هل مؤمن بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت ؟ ولا لا ؟؟ و ايه رأيك فى اللى بيقولها عنها انها حب على نار هادية ؟؟:wub:

10/ من وجهة نظرك ايه اكتر عيب فى الرجالة ؟؟ و ازاى تتغلبو عليه ؟:a63:

11/ " دموع المرأة دموع تماسيح " مع ام ضد ؟؟ و ازاى بتتعامل مع بنت بتعيط ؟؟:cry2:

خلصت اسئلتى و اتمنى انها كانت خفيفة عليك .. اسيبك مع وايت و اخر مجموعة اسئلة *

*نورتـنـــــــــــــا​*


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رجعتلك تانى ... اجابات حلوة هتشعجنى اسأل اكتر :smil12:
> *


*
طب كويس انها عجبتك  اسألي براحتك خااالص....يا ريت تسألي اكتر كمان الأسئلة دي سهلة اوي 


sha2awet 2alam قال:




1/ هل تعتبر نفسك رجل غيور ؟؟ ام لا ؟؟ و هل الغيرة سببها شعور بالنقص ؟؟
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ﻻ ماعتقدش اني غيور....في اللبس مثﻻً انا معنديش اي مشكلة خااالص في اي لبس تلبسه....

اعتقد ممكن تكون شوية شعور بالنقص، او عدم ثقة في الطرف الآخر او خليط من الاتنين


sha2awet 2alam قال:




2/ كيف تتعامل مع المرأة الغيورة ؟؟ 
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هتبقى مشكلة كبيرة لو هي غيورة وشكاكة اوي...هتبقى خنقة بصراحة...
التعامل هيكون اني هاحاسب شوية في تعاملﻻتي اكتر من العادي لكن لو هي شكاكة بقى وتفضل تفتش ومفيش ثقة خالص مش هينفع



sha2awet 2alam قال:




3/ قولت فى اجابتك  هل  تعتبره تعنت ولا عجز و لا عدم استعداد ؟؟:t32:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ﻻ دي طبيعة الراجل وحاجة defining ليه اصـﻻً...يعني عشان يغيرها مش هيبقى راجل by definition ...
وبالتالي فهاقول ان ده عجز


sha2awet 2alam قال:




4/ اذكرلنا عيب شوفته فى نفسك و ازاى قدرت تغيره ؟ او لو معرفتش تغيره يبقى ليه ؟؟
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

التشاؤم مثﻻً....زمان كنت دايماً افترض اسوأ السيناريوهات حتى لو احتمالها ضعييييف جداً واقضي وقت طويل قلقان من حاجة احتمال كبير اوي مش هتحصل واقعد احط خطط وافضل قلقان منها وكده...
دلوقتي مفيش باخطط اه بس مش بقلق ومش بافترض ان الفاس هتقع في الراس...

غيرته ازاي...امممم اعتقد غصبت نفسي شوية + اني كنت بقيت زهقت منه ومن نفسي وتعبت اللي حواليا....فبالتدريج الواحد بقى يقاوم انه يقعد يفكر فيها وخـﻻص...
وبقيت مستبيع سِنّة وكده


sha2awet 2alam قال:




5/ قريت قبل كدة رد ليك بتقول فيه ان حب الانترنت ربما يكون بداية لعلاقة حقيقية .. و دة بينافى كلامك ان الجمال اول حاجة بتجذبك .. ازاى هتقدر تحدد اللى قدامك جميلة ولالا من الانترنت ؟؟ وهل لو معجب جدًا بيها فكرًا و اخلاقًا و مطلعتش بالقدر الكافى من الجمال تتنازل عن الجمال ولا تتمسك به و تتنازل عن البنت نفسها ؟؟:yahoo:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه انتي قلتي اول حاجة في واحدة بتقابلها....يعني انا معرفش فكرها وﻻ كلمتها قبل كده....اكيد ع النت مش هاعرف هي جميلة وﻻ ﻷ عشان كده النت لوحده مش كفاية...للجمال ده حاجة والحاجة التانية الاخﻻق والشخصية مش هتبان من النت وﻻ حتى من video زي skype مثﻻً...

انا النت اقصد بيه انه مجرد وسيلة لتوسيع الافق والتعارف....لكن عمره ما هيبقى كفاية لوحده...لو اعجبت بواحدة وتفكيرها وكﻻمها....وكان بداية لعﻻقة حقيقية...مش هاقول العﻻقة بدأت قبل ما اكلمها واقابلها فعﻻً ونرتاح لبعض ونتشد لبعض....

بالنسبة لي في الارتباط فيه شروط كلها ﻻزم تتحقق مع بعض...فالترتيب مش هيفرق ﻷن أي واحدة تنقص فيهم مش هينفع...

ولو شكلها معجبنيش اكيد مش هادخل العـﻻقة دي وهاتنازل عن البنت (كشريكة للحياة) لكن اكيد هافضل محتفظ بيها كصديقة....ومن الأول مش هاخد قرار الدخول في عـﻻقة قبل ما اشوفها

الفرق الوحيد ان ممكن تفكيرها يخليني اتنازل سنة...بس ﻻزم تعجبني زي ما انا قلت فوق والسنة دي مش هتبقى كتير اوي


sha2awet 2alam قال:




6/ مهما كانت زوجتك جميلة اكيد فيه الاجمل منها .. لو افترضنا انك قابلت واحدة اجمل وبالصدفة اعجبت بيك .. هل وارد تعجب بيها و تخون زوجتك معاها ؟ وليه ؟:t32:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أوﻻً: انا الخيانة مش من طبعي أصـﻻً وانا واحد باعتبر نفسي وفي وملتزم ومتحمل للمسئولية...يعني حتى لو انا عندي رغبة رهيبة في خيانتها ماعتقدش هاخونها أصـﻻً وهاعتبر مجرد التفكير ده خيانة ليها وﻻزم اعتذرلها عنه...
ثانياً: الجمال مهم أوي عندي اه لكنه مش كل حاجة....ومش لمجرد ان واحدة أجمل يبقى هتشدني اكتر....فيه بنات جميلة ورخمة ودي ما تنفعنيش...
وحياتي مع زوجتي المفروض بتخليها اقرب واقرب ليا...


sha2awet 2alam قال:




7/ مين هيكونله الاولوية فى حياتك .. زوجتك ولا والدتك ؟؟ و اشمعنا ؟:smil12:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

زوجتي طبعاً....ﻷن ده الطبيعي...ودي خطة ربنا أصـﻻً....يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته...بس ده مش معناه اني مش هاسأل عن ماما يعني...
وﻷن انا هاكون اهم عن مراتي من باباها ومامتها....كمان هي ﻻزم تكون أهم عندي من بابا وماما...

كمان ﻷن دي حاجة بتميزنا عن المسلمين...ﻷن هم عندهم اهم امرأة في حياة الراجل أمه مش مراته....انما الست الأولوية لجوزها مش باباها وﻻ مامتها



sha2awet 2alam قال:




8/ قولت فى ردك (...)  هل هتقدر تستمر كدة كتير ؟؟ و هل التزامك الزايد عن الحد دة مش ممكن يسببلك ملل فى المستقبل ؟؟ :a82:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو مش التزام زايد على الحد....انا مش غاوي اصﻻً خروجات كتير والبيت والأسرة أهم عندي طول عمرها عشان كده أصـﻻً انا مش هاحس انه التزام زايد عن الحد....ممكن اه من وقت للتاني كل واحد يخرج مع اصحابه او صاحباته ويكون ليه حياته الخاصة عشان نشتاق لبعض ولكسر الملل....لكن بالتأكيد انا شرط اساسي عندي في اللي هاتجوزها ان تكون امتع اوقات هي اللي باقضيها معاها...

وبعدين 5 ايام في الاسبوع مش هاشوفها غير بالليل ع العشا ومفيش غير الويكند....هو انا هالحق  اشبع منها كده اصـﻻً؟





sha2awet 2alam قال:




9/ هل مؤمن بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت ؟ ولا لا ؟؟ و ايه رأيك فى اللى بيقولها عنها انها حب على نار هادية ؟؟:wub:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الصداقة العادية وسط المجموعات وكده عادي...فانا هاتكلم على الانتيم او الbest friends
انا ما جربتش للأسف فمش هاعرف افتي....لكن في مصر وتربية المصريين اعتقد هيبقى حب على نار هادية....ماعرفش فعـﻻً ايه الوضع فمش عارف افتي ف دي


sha2awet 2alam قال:




10/ من وجهة نظرك ايه اكتر عيب فى الرجالة ؟؟ و ازاى تتغلبو عليه ؟:a63:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤال صعب ﻷنك عايزة عيب في الرجالة عموماً، مقارنة بالستات....اممم اكبر عيب....ممكن اقول ان الراجل مش صبور وانه ميعرفش يعيش من غير الست أبداً...معرفش يتعالج ازاي 
كمان الخشونة والعنف...ممكن نقول القسوة مثﻻً زي الحروب وكده؟ بس مش عارف هل كل الرجالة ايه...

بس هو الاكيد....ان الواحد يحب يتعامل مع ست وﻻ يقعد مع 100 راجل زيه  وده اكيد بسبب عيوب الرجالة (بيزهق من الرجالة التانيين وعيوبهم فيحب يكلم الست  )


sha2awet 2alam قال:




11/ " دموع المرأة دموع تماسيح " مع ام ضد ؟؟ و ازاى بتتعامل مع بنت بتعيط ؟؟:cry2:
[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

على حسب....ساعات تبقى دلع وهروب م المسئولية وساعات فعـﻻً بتبقى متضايقة وبتطلع مشاعرها...

هاتعامل ازاي؟ هاواسيها طبعاً هاعمل ايه يعني؟ بس لو هي ماسخة وبتعيط على كل حاجة بزيادة اوي وكمان عشان تهرب من مسئوليتها هاسيبني منها


sha2awet 2alam قال:




خلصت اسئلتى و اتمنى انها كانت خفيفة عليك .. اسيبك مع وايت و اخر مجموعة اسئلة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نورتـنـــــــــــــا​*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> [/COLOR]



خفيفة اوي انا مش عارف الاسئلة مش صعبة وانتو اللي تعبتو مني مش العكس....

خلوهم 66 سؤال بدل 44 انا مبسوط ومش حاسس ان جت اسئلة محرجة خالص


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

ومنور بأهله طبعاً


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

عجبتنى الاجابات للاسف مش عارفه اقطع :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عجبتنى الاجابات للاسف مش عارفه اقطع :yahoo::yahoo:



معقول؟ دي تالت مجموعة وبرضو الاجابات عاجباكي ومش عارفة تقطعي 

ده انا على كده حكاية  
ده انا كنت متوقع اني هاتقطع 100 حتة بعد المجموعة دي على فكرة  خصوصاً اني اعترفت من غير ما اجمّل اي اجابة


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

*ورجعنا تانى بعد فاصل من الاحداث المؤسفه وخطاب الرئيس اللى اسقط ضحايا اكثر من ضحايا بورسعيد نتيجة الشلل  .. نستمر فى لقائنا الهادئ بعيداً عن كل هذا  ... اعترف يا جونى ومتخبيش :hlp: : *​*
1) لو بنت عجبتك وحبيت تغازلها ... هتقولها ايه ... بتعاكس ازاى من الاخر :hlp: ؟

2) "ثمه رجال لا تكسبينهم الا بالخساره .. " مامدى توافقك مع هذه المقوله  ؟؟

3) الى اى مدى يمكن ان تضحى من اجل امرآه :wub: ؟؟

4) "اثنان لا حدود لهم الكون والغباء ولو اني غير اكيد بشأن الكون "
تعمل ايه لو اضطريت تتعامل مع شخص غبى ... فى مجال العمل مثلاً leasantr ؟؟

5) اذكرلى عضوة من المنتدى لها الصفة التالية 
( قدام كل صفة عضوة ) :
- ذكية
- دمها خفيف
- اجتماعية
- قوية
- تتوقع انها جميلة 
- رقيقة
- مثقفة 

6)  ليه الرجل الشرقى "عينه زايغه"** :smil12:؟؟

7) ايهما انتقامه اقوى واشد .. انتقام رجل من امرآه .. ام انتقام امرآه من رجل ؟؟ 

8)  ماهى نقطة ضعفك أمام المرأة :wub: ؟؟

9) ايه الموقف او الصفة اللى لو اكتشتفتها فى بنت تقطع علاقتك بيها تماما **:banned: ؟؟

10) عمرك اتكسفت قدام بنت **:08: ؟؟

11) صف شقاوه ووايت كما تراهم .. - ابدأ بالمميزات انت فى موضوعنا - :smil16: !!

**بعتذر عن التأخير ... 
وبتمنى تكون الاستضافه امتعتك زى ما امتعتنا ... 
اتشرفنا بيك جونى* .

* :Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10: **:Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10: **:Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*حلوة الاسئلة دى متابعة وفى انتظار الاجابات *​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ورجعنا تانى بعدفاصل من الاحدا المؤسفه وخطاب الرئيس اللى اسط ضحايا اكر من ضحايا بورسعيد نتيجة الشلل  .. نستمر فى لقائنا الهادئ بعيداً عن كل هذا  ...
> *​​​


*

هههههههههههههه بصراحة اه....بس انا في خطابه ده وانا باتفرج شتمته كتير على فكرة 



white.angel قال:




اعترف يا جونى ومتخبيش :hlp: : 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


>





white.angel قال:


>


ااااااخ الاسئلة المرة دي كلها قنابل....ربنا يستر....


white.angel قال:


> *
> 1) لو بنت عجبتك وحبيت تغازلها ... هتقولها ايه ... بتعاكس ازاى من الاخر  ؟
> *


*

امممم شخصياً باكره جداً ان بنت تحرجني....فمبدئياً مش باعاكس او حتى ابدي اعجابي بلبسها مثﻻً لو حاسس انها هتحرجني...مثﻻً لو واحدة ما اعرفهاش اصﻻً ماشية في الشارع اكيد وﻻ هاكلمها...
انما عموماً لو واحدة عاجباني وفيه مجال (حتى لو ما اعرفهاش بس اتكلمنا لسبب ما ... استنينا في طابور مثﻻً اي حاجة)....باقول كلمة رقيقة وقصيرة، وتكون بطريقة عادية وتلقائية جداً...وطبيعية مع الموقف مش مفتعلة يعني...

بما انها  اعتراف بقى....
مثﻻً معانا سكرتيرة هنا ... فلسطينية هي....وظريفة يعني وشيك وكده...وف يوم كانوا بيصوروا كل واحد فينا....فهي كانت معايا انا وواحد تاني وقالت انها مش هتتصور عشان مش جاهزة ومش جايبة فستان وكده...
فقلت لها طب ليه مانتي شكلك حلو....بس فقالت شكراً وابتسمت وخـﻻص...ومفيش اي عﻻقة معاها عشان بس اللي دماغه هتروح بعيد 




white.angel قال:




2) "ثمه رجال لا تكسبينهم الا بالخساره .. " مامدى توافقك مع هذه المقوله  ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


اممممم مش فاهم اوي بصراحة....خسارة يعني تمثل انها ضعيفة او مابتعرفش تلعب لعبة معينة مثﻻً؟
ممكن مع بعض الرجالة....فيه ناس عندها عقد مثﻻً تحب تحس انها القوية والمسيطرة...

انا شخصياً تجذبني البنت الناجحة والقوية....بس ماتكونش مغرورة لأن اكتر حاجة تضايقني في بنت ان يبقى صعب ان حد يوصل لها او يكلمها...او تكون مغرورة او شايفة نفسها زيادة...



white.angel قال:



3) الى اى مدى يمكن ان تضحى من اجل امرآه :wub: ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


هممممم انا اعتقد انتي تقصدي تضحي من اجل حب امرأة...صح؟   اصل طبيعي لو واحدة في خطر قدامي هاحاول انقذها يعني...بس ما اعرفش هاموت نفسي بدالها وﻻ ﻷ....
وطبيعي لو مراتي وﻻ ماما مثﻻً اموت نفسي عشان انقذها....

اما لو قصدك بقى لحد فين اضحي عشان اكسب حب واحدة....اممم لو حسيت انها مش هتبادلني نفس الشعور هابعد اعتقد ومش هاكمل....لو خدت كام خطوة الأول وهي مفيش استجابة خﻻص مهما كانت عاجباني مش هاقرب اكتر من كده وهاشوف حد تاني...مش هاموت نفسي يعني ويا اما اعيش معاها يا اما ﻷ...



white.angel قال:




4) "اثنان لا حدود لهم الكون والغباء ولو اني غير اكيد بشأن الكون "
تعمل ايه لو اضطريت تتعامل مع شخص غبى ... فى مجال العمل مثلاً leasantr ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


ااااااه جيتي ع الجرح....انا باكره الغباء بيشلللللني...وخصوصاً لما يكون غبي ومتمسك برأيه كمان بابقى عايز اكسر دماغه ساعتها...
لو مضطر اتعامل مع حد كده ... ربنا يستر هافضل امسك نفسي لحد ما انفجر وارتكب فيه جناية...واعتقد من وقت للتاني ممكن اعصابي تفلت وازعق مرة او اتكلم بنبرة مش اد كده...وخصوصاً لو عمل حاجة بغباءه واذتني



white.angel قال:




5) اذكرلى عضوة من المنتدى لها الصفة التالية


أنقر للتوسيع...


( قدام كل صفة عضوة ) :
- ذكية
- دمها خفيف
- اجتماعية
- قوية
- تتوقع انها جميلة 
- رقيقة
- مثقفة 
**[/FONT]**[/QUOTE]

ااااااااخ طب ليه الاسئلة المحرجة دي بقى ى ى ى ى؟ انا كده هاتقتل 
بصي طيب بما ان السؤال ده رقبتي هتطير فيه...

فخليني اسخنه شوية قبل ما اجاوب...وبالمرة هازود لكو المشاهدات لرقم قياسي....اكتر من المصطبة يمكن  وهاكسبكو فلووووس ادددد كده...

احنا نفتح جولة مراهنات...

كل واحدة وممكن كل واحد برضو من المشاهدين يتوقع انا هاقول مين في كل واحدة...

كل واحدة او واحد يدفع 200 جنيه....ومع كل اجابة صح ياخد 50...

ولضمان النزاهة واني مش هاستغل اجابات المراهنين عشان اتﻻعب او اغش، هابعت لك الاجابات ع الخاص قبل ما اي حد يكتب حاجة وتعرضيهم انتي 

ايه رأيكو؟




white.angel قال:




6)  ليه الرجل الشرقى "عينه زايغه"

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> * :smil12:؟؟
> *


*

ههههههه كنت لسه باكلم صاحبي الالماني ده ع الغدا النهاردة، وسألته عن رأيه في قضية شفتها قبل كده وهي: هل الراجل سطحي اكتر من المرأة ومهتم بالجمال اكتر؟ هو كان شايف انه ﻷ...وانه بس احنا بنعترف بيها اكتر من الستات بس....مثﻻً رجالة كتير تهمها ان الابتسامة تكون حلوة...ودي بنعتبرها شكل...البنات يهمهم الابتسامة برضو بس مش بيعتبروها شكل 

دي حاجة على جنب كده...عشان اقول انه الرجالة في كل مكان يهمهم الجمال إلى حد ما...وحتى الستات كمان....

ليه الرجل الشرقي بالذات بقى عينه زايغة وانا فعﻻً اظن انه عينه زايغة اكتر من غيره...اممم...مش عارف...ممكن نقول مثﻻً بسبب نظرته للمرأة انها سلعة او على احسن تقدير انسان وُجد لمتعته هو...حاجة يستمتع بيها زي ما هو عايز...ومهمتها في الحياة هي اشباع رغباته...فيه ناس كتير هتقول الميديا والإعﻻم، بس انا اظن انه من قل اختراع التليفزيون، من ايااام ما كانوا بدو في الخيام وهم عينيهم زايغة، بأمارة الجوازات الكتير واسواق الجواري وكده...



white.angel قال:




7) ايهما انتقامه اقوى واشد .. انتقام رجل من امرآه .. ام انتقام امرآه من رجل ؟؟ 


أنقر للتوسيع...


بصي....فيه كذا نظرة للموضوع ده....لو انا كراجل وفيه راجل تاني زعﻻن مني، وست زعﻻنة مني....اعتقد هاخاف اكتر من الراجل...انتقام الراجل وكيده لراجل تاني فظيع ومليان عنف وقسوة وشراسة...
الست ممكن تأذيني اكتر بس هيكون بطريقة تدمير الحياة... يعني لو هاعمل تشبيهات...الراجل يفجر الراجل بقنبلة...الست تسمه وتخليه يموت في 10 سنين!

بس لو هنقارن بقى راجل بينتقم من ست بالنسبة لست تنتقم من الراجل....الراجل مهما عمل، هيبقى حنين شوية...او مش هيقدر يمارس كل عنفه قدام الست...مهما حصل هتصعب عليه او كده....الست بقى انتقامها ممكن يكون صعب جداً خصوصاً انها بتشيل وتشيل وتشيل...وساعتها مش هيهمها....بس ده في الاحوال الextreme اوي...غير كده ممكن تسامح وتفوت...




white.angel قال:




8)  ماهى نقطة ضعفك أمام المرأة :wub: ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


امممم....مش كفاية تكون جميلة...ﻻزم تكون جميلة وجذابة ليا، بس فوق كده...واهم حاجة تخليني ضعيف قدامها ومستعد اعمل لها اي حاجة...اني احس انها مقدرة ده مني وانها تدلع عليا شوية وتحسسني انها مبسوطة وهي معايا...



white.angel قال:




9) ايه الموقف او الصفة اللى لو اكتشتفتها فى بنت تقطع علاقتك بيها تماما 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *:banned: ؟؟
> *


*
همممم....ولو ان تماماً دي صعبة شوية....بس ممكن اقول الغدر والخيانة والكذب طبعاً....



white.angel قال:




10) عمرك اتكسفت قدام بنت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *:08: ؟؟
> *


*

ماعتقدش كسوف، لكن ممكن مثﻻً واحدة كنت ابقى عايز اكلمها لأول مرة مثﻻً ومش عارف ... خايف اكلمها تحرجني...



white.angel قال:




11) صف شقاوه ووايت كما تراهم .. - ابدأ بالمميزات انت فى موضوعنا - :smil16: !!



أنقر للتوسيع...


شقاوة ذكية وجريئة اوي ومنفتحة جداً ومثقفة وقوية...

عيبها انها عنيدة ودماغها ناشفة شوية 


وايت...ذكية اوي ومنفتحة جداً...وروقاااان زي الصورة اللي هي حاطاها...وطيبة كده وحبوبة

عيبها....مختفية على طول وفيييين على ما ترد 




white.angel قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> *بعتذر عن التأخير ... *​​​


*
ﻻ وﻻ يهمك مفيش حاجة


white.angel قال:




وبتمنى تكون الاستضافه امتعتك زى ما امتعتنا ... 
اتشرفنا بيك جونى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


white.angel قال:


> .
> 
> * :Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10: **:Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10: **:Red_Heart_Balloon: **:16_4_10:*





white.angel قال:


> [/COLOR]




الشرف ليا انا وانا استمتعت جددددداااا بالأسئلة....خصوصاً الكام واحد المحرجين دول...

لو عليا اتمنى اكمل شوية وخلوها 66 سؤال [/SIZE]


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> *
> *
> * ااااااااخ طب ليه الاسئلة المحرجة دي بقى ى ى ى ى؟ انا كده هاتقتل  *
> * بصي طيب بما ان السؤال ده رقبتي هتطير فيه...*
> ...



*لا يا حلو .. زى الشاطر جاوب على السؤال واتقتل **:a63:*
​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لا يا حلو .. زى الشاطر جاوب على السؤال واتقتل **:a63:*
> ​



بﻻش انا قلت اكسبكو كتييييير!


طيب عضوة واحدة بس قدام كل صفة؟ وﻻ أكتر؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*انا كنت عاوزة اقول ان ده تهرب يا جونى من الاجابة على السؤال 
انا عاوزة وايت وشقاوة يجبروك تجاوب هههههههه
وده من حقهم طبعا *​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

الاجابة جاهزة يا رورو هو بس انا باماطل عشان فيه واحدة مش عارف امﻻها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الاجابة جاهزة يا رورو هو بس انا باماطل عشان فيه واحدة مش عارف امﻻها


*ههههههههههه استعين بصديق *​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طيب عضوة واحدة بس قدام كل صفة؟ وﻻ أكتر؟


*
واحده بس :a63:
*


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

طيب.....انا هاجاوب اهو....
بس مبدئياً مفيش ضرب...

ومش عشان واحدة ما اتقالتش في صفة من دول يبقى الصفة دي مش فيها، ومش عشان واحدة اتقالت في صفة يبقى مش في التانية...وانا هاوزع الجوايز على اد ما اقدر حتى لو واحدة في اكتر من صفة هاجيب غيرها عشان نفرح اكتر عدد

و الاجابة هتبقى في ورقة مقفولة هاديهالكو واجري وتتفتح بعدها بنص ساعة اكون هربت ماشي؟

كمان شلتكو من الاجابة عشان اخر سؤال كان عن مميزاتكو وعيوبكو


انا حاسس نفسي في جو اﻷوسكار وكده.....والآن مع توزيع الجوائز...

ذكية                      ---------   المشرفة أمة
- دمها خفيف        --------   Lo Siento Mucho
- اجتماعية            --------   رورو إيهاب
- قوية                   --------   حبو اعداءكم
- تتوقع انها جميلة   ------   Desert_Rose
- رقيقة                    -------   zezza
- مثقفة                   -------   Secret_flower


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

انا مش مصدق بصراحة!

ده وﻻ حد علق على الاختيارات!

افهم من كده ان كله مبسوط؟! طب بالذمة مش نصهم غير متوقع من أي حد فيكم؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

*كل آلإجآبآت جميلة جونى *
بس يعنى إيه آلإختيآرآت مش متوقعة .. مجآملنآ يعنى 

*لقد وقعت فى آلفخ *:t33:




*..*​


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *كل آلإجآبآت جميلة جونى *
> بس يعنى إيه آلإختيآرآت مش متوقعة .. مجآملنآ يعنى
> ...



ربنا ما يجيب افخاخ....ليه بس؟ فين طيب؟

انا كاتب الاسس الللي اخترت عليها بكل وضوح


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

وإنت بردو إللى قولت نصهم غير متوقع 

" بحآول أخلق فرصة للتقطيع آلإستضآفة خلصت ومشوفنآش حآجة " :spor2:



*..*​


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> وإنت بردو إللى قولت نصهم غير متوقع
> 
> ...



انا بعد ما حطيتهم توقعت ان نصهم غير متوقع.....وهم فعﻻً فيهم مفاجآت صح؟

انا شخصياً مستغرب انا كمان ان مفيش تقطيع....4 مجموعات عدت على خير....وﻻ واحد مسك عليا حاجة 

يا اما انا ماحصلتش، يا اما الناس مكسلة تخش ^_^


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)

*سيباك تلعب بقالك يومين و تتكلم و انا ساكتالك و اقول دلوقتى يبقى كيوت و يسكت و انت ابداااااااا ... مصمم !

اجاباتك كانت حلوة .. منطقية بس فيها ثقة زايدة شوية او شويتين تلاتة تقترب الى حد الغرور :new2:... بس امرنا لله استحملنا قدرنا كدة نقول ايه بقا و لله الامر من قبل و من بعد:smil12:

اة و للعلم عشان الدوشة اللى عاملها دى كلها كنت متوقعة كل الاجابات دى ماعدا واحدة بس عشان انا شخصيًا معرفهاش لكن الباقى كنت واثقة منه  بس مش عايزة منك جوايز ولا غيره الله الغنى .. من الاخر كفى نفسك :beee:

نورتنا يا جونى .. كانو يومين حلوين و دمهم خفيف و نشكر ربنا ان الاسئلة كانت خفيفة مفيهاش حاجة ضايقتك .. هدفنا اننا نعرف الناس انت بتفكر ازاى فى المرأة مش هدفنا اننا نشرحك احنا فى منتدى مش فى السلخانة ..
دة غير انا و وايت اصلا ملايكة ولا بنعمل لحد حاجة ! ولا حد بيسمع صوتنا .. لكن تقول ايه بقا للاشاعات المغرضة :t33:

شرفتنا يا جو ... 

اعزائى المشاهدين نشوفكم فى حلقة جديدة قريبًا  انتظرو مننا كل جديد مع آدم جديد *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيباك تلعب بقالك يومين و تتكلم و انا ساكتالك و اقول دلوقتى يبقى كيوت و يسكت و انت ابداااااااا ... مصمم !
> 
> اجاباتك كانت حلوة .. منطقية بس فيها ثقة زايدة شوية او شويتين تلاتة تقترب الى حد الغرور :new2:... بس امرنا لله استحملنا قدرنا كدة نقول ايه بقا و لله الامر من قبل و من بعد:smil12:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا شقاوتى 
بالكلام الجامد ده *​


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيباك تلعب بقالك يومين و تتكلم و انا ساكتالك و اقول دلوقتى يبقى كيوت و يسكت و انت ابداااااااا ... مصمم !
> 
> اجاباتك كانت حلوة .. منطقية بس فيها ثقة زايدة شوية او شويتين تلاتة تقترب الى حد الغرور :new2:... بس امرنا لله استحملنا قدرنا كدة نقول ايه بقا و لله الامر من قبل و من بعد:smil12:
> 
> ...




- طب معلش لو ينفع اسأل:
ايه بقى تفكيري عن المرأة؟ عشان انا عايز اعرف انا كمان 

وفين مثال على اجابات مغرورة؟ 

- براااافو عليكي....مين كانت المفاجأة طيب؟

- ﻻ ما هو مش انتي ووايت اللي كنتو هتسلخوني  خﻻص بقى خليهم ساكتين طالما ماخدوش بالهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا شقاوتى
> بالكلام الجامد ده *​



*الله يخليكى يا ستى ... تدوم الضحكة الحلوة يا قمر *



Libertus قال:


> - طب معلش لو ينفع اسأل:
> ايه بقى تفكيري عن المرأة؟ عشان انا عايز اعرف انا كمان
> 
> وفين مثال على اجابات مغرورة؟
> ...



*لا مينفعش تسأل و مش من حقك تعرف اصلا .. يعنى ايه تعرف تفكيرك عن المرأة و انت مالك بتفكيرك اصلا :t33: 

لا الامثلة كتير و كلك نظر :smil12:

لا مش هقولك مين المفاجأة .. بعينك :yahoo:

صدقنى هو الموضوع هنا مش من حق حد يسلخ غيرى انا و هى .. و مع ذلك و بناءًا على طلب الجماهير و بناءًا على رغبتك المتعطشة للبهدلة و التقطيع :t33: فتحت الموضوع مخصوص عشانك و قولت اللى عايز يساعد يتفضل و هما اللى منطقوش .. مش ذنبى بقا .. انا عملت اللى عليا و اديتهم الصلاحيات و رحبت بسلخك بس هما اللى قالو السكينة تلمة مش مشكلتى :t33: *


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله يخليكى يا ستى ... تدوم الضحكة الحلوة يا قمر *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- اقصد نظرتي للمرأة زي ما انتي فهمتيها وكمان انا معرفش فكرتي عنها ايه احب اسمع تعليقات غيري

- بصراحة مش واخد بالي ولو كنت واخد بالي مكنتش سألت وﻻ ايه؟ ^_^ انا مش بانفي على فكرة...ممكن جداً الله اعلم....اصل المغرور عمره ما بيحس انه مغرور....

- انا عارف هي مين على فكرة بس انا مستغرب انها واحدة بس 

- ده عشان انا ما حصلتش       (حتة غرور ع الماشي كده)

او هم غالباً زهقوا مني


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

صدقينى يآ شقآوهـ إنتِ قمتى بمآ هو أعمق من آلسلخ فى آلمشآركتين دول :smil12:

عآش يآ بنت هههههـ



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

جونى عايز ايه ؟:spor22::spor22:


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى عايز ايه ؟:spor22::spor22:



احم احم....كنت عايز ال....

ايه ده ايه اللي وراكي ده؟


----------



## white.angel (30 يناير 2013)

*جونى انبسطنا بأجاباتك وبصراحه شقاوه قالت كل حاجة حلوه :spor2: مقدرش ازود على كلامها حاجة تانى 
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> دة غير انا و وايت اصلا ملايكة ولا بنعمل لحد حاجة ! ولا حد بيسمع صوتنا .. لكن تقول ايه بقا للاشاعات المغرضة :t33:*



:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:
*نورتنا ياجونى .. واكيد طبعاً مرخمناش عليك .. وكنا زى العسل كالعاده :yahoo: ... استنونا مع "آدم" جديد .. قريب اوى*
*- اجازه بقى وهنتسلى عليهم واحد واحد :t33: -*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

*ضحكتونى و فطستونى من الضحك بجد---*​

*لجونى:*
*قوية -------- حبو اعداءكم*​

*نفسى اعرف شوفتنى من انهى زاويه قويه هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى من البروفيل و لا الفيس و لا من القفى؟؟ ههههههههههههههه*​ 
*شكرا عمتا على ذكر إسمى---*
*قد اكون اصبحت فعلا قويه عن زمان كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير.*​ 
*الحوار كان فعلا لزيز-- و احب اقول على اكثر جزء عجبنى او علق معايا...ده بعد إذن شقاوه و وايت طبعا...*



> *اممم طيب...مبدئياً انا للأسف معنديش أخت...فالمرأة الوحيدة اللي فعلاً ليها تأثير مهم في حياتي كانت ماما *
> 
> *ومثلاً لما كانت تسافر كام يوم....البيت تحسيه كده....يعني نقول الحاجة اللي كانت بتربطني انا وبابا واخويا اختفت...كل واحد فينا بيبقى ف حاله....وكمان تحسي الدنيا جافة وناشفة كده...زي ما نكون احنا 3 احجار مثلاً....والبيت مليان مية احنا عايمين فيها مع بعض...لما تختفي....كل حجر يرقد في حتة لوحدة...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ضحكتونى و فطستونى من الضحك بجد---*​
> 
> *لجونى:*
> *قوية -------- حبو اعداءكم*​
> ...




*وانا من ضمن اللي ضحكوكي طبعاً صح؟ 

- هههههههههه بصي يا ستي....انا طبعاً ماعرفش عنك غير البروفايل هنا.....ماعرفش اصلاً اذا كان ليكي فيس بوك ولا لأ

- حاجة تانية....اول صفة تجيلي في بالي عنك هي الطيبة....بس هم ما سألوش ع الطيبة 

- رأيي انك قوية من ناحية ان فيه حاجات لو جت لأي حد فينا تقضي علينا وتحطمنا تماماً.....انما انتي - بعد الشر يعني ربنا ما يجيب حاجة - بتستحملي بقوة عجيبة 


- على فكرة انا مبسوووووط اوي بالجملة اللي علقت معاكي دي....

العضوة الوحيدة اللي فاكرة كلمة من اللي قلته  اشكرك لتعليقك الجميل يا حبو...

(شقاوة ووايت....اتعلموا بقى)



- انا منتظر بشغف الضيف الجديد......عن نفسي اتمنى يكون هو اللي اقترحته لوايت بس مش هاحرق المفاجأة حتى لو هو


----------



## white.angel (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> شقاوة ووايت....اتعلموا بقى


 *
**نتعلم مين يا**بنى** ... احنا نعلم بلد ... 
" ازاى يبقوا عثاثيل وهاديين وكيوت :new6:**"**
وبعدين لو اتعلمنا حاجة جديده ... المنتدى هيفضى وروك هيقتلنا :fun_lol:*​


> - انا منتظر بشغف الضيف الجديد......عن نفسي اتمنى يكون هو اللي اقترحته لوايت بس مش هاحرق المفاجأة حتى لو هو


*المفاجئات دى تخصصات ... سيبهالنا احنا :t17:*​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **نتعلم مين يا**بنى** ... احنا نعلم بلد ...
> " ازاى يبقوا عثاثيل وهاديين وكيوت :new6:**"**
> وبعدين لو اتعلمنا حاجة جديده ... المنتدى هيفضى وروك هيقتلنا :fun_lol:*
> ...



معلش مش فاهم الحتة بتاعت الفورم هيفضى لو اتعلمتو  !!؟!


----------



## white.angel (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> معلش مش فاهم الحتة بتاعت الفورم هيفضى لو اتعلمتو  !!؟!


*احنا ناو ومجننين المنتدى والاعضاء :fun_lol: لو اتعلمنا جديد ... الناس هتمشى ومش هتستحمل:new6: ..* ​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *احنا ناو ومجننين المنتدى والاعضاء :fun_lol: لو اتعلمنا جديد ... الناس هتمشى ومش هتستحمل:new6: ..* ​



على فكرة بقى احنا جامدين اوي ما يهمناش 

* عملتي الواجب اللي عليكي ولا زي ما انتي؟


----------



## white.angel (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> على فكرة بقى احنا جامدين اوي ما يهمناش
> 
> * عملتي الواجب اللي عليكي ولا زي ما انتي؟


*نو .. مبعملش واجبات شطبنا** .. بعمل assignments بس :2:*​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

دي اخر فرصة ليكي يا بنتي ... الحقي الاجازة دي عشان وراكي واجبات ادددد كده!!


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

مين الضيف الجديد يا جماعة؟

حرام توقفوا الموضوع ده بجد!

هو انتو مش في اجازة دلوقتي؟


----------



## white.angel (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مين الضيف الجديد يا جماعة؟
> 
> حرام توقفوا الموضوع ده بجد!
> 
> هو انتو مش في اجازة دلوقتي؟


*
انهارده بأذن المسيح هنبدأ :t23:
ومش اى ضيف ... مفاجئه :smile02*


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

اوباااااا.....امتى طيب الساعة كام؟

ومعلش بقى الجمهور من حقه يعلق.....وخصوصاً لو حبيبي لازم ازيطه


----------



## white.angel (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اوباااااا.....امتى طيب الساعة كام؟
> 
> ومعلش بقى الجمهور من حقه يعلق.....وخصوصاً لو حبيبي لازم ازيطه


*هو حبيبنا كلنا :smile02 .. *​


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هو حبيبنا كلنا :smile02 .. *​



شكله واحد هاوجب معاه كويس 

مفيش هينت كده يسخن التخمينات حتى (يا سﻻم لو يخلينا نحتار بين اتنين تﻻتة)

عشان افتح انا كمان كشك مراهنات وليكي نسبة حلوة م الفلوس


----------



## white.angel (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> شكله واحد هاوجب معاه كويس
> 
> مفيش هينت كده يسخن التخمينات حتى (يا سﻻم لو يخلينا نحتار بين اتنين تﻻتة)
> 
> عشان افتح انا كمان كشك مراهنات وليكي نسبة حلوة م الفلوس



*ممممممممممممممم*
*عايز تخمن ... *
*هو دة لونه *
*مفيش اسهل من كدة اهو :smile02*​


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ممممممممممممممم*
> *عايز تخمن ... *
> *هو دة لونه *
> *مفيش اسهل من كدة اهو :smile02*​



اوعي تقولي لي اللي انا باعزززززززه

هو ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

*عدنا مع عضو جديد و آدم جديد ... متميز عن غيره بالهدوء و قلة الكلام .. يتبع القول القائل " خير الكلام ما قل و دل " .. فبالرغم من كونه عضو منذ اكثر من ستة أعوام إلا ان مشاركاته قليلة جدًا .. و بالرغم من ان اغلبها قصير إلا انها تحمل من القوة ما يكفى لجعل أى محاور ينحنى احترامًا لهذا العقل و القلم المميز .. له باع طويل فى المحاورات و الابحاث الاسلامية .. قد نلمح شئ من خفة الدم مستترة وراء ملامح القوة .. دعونا نتمثل به ولا نتحدث كثيرًا و نرى كيف يتعامل آدمنا قليل الكلام مع ثرثرة النساء و كثرة شكواهم :scenic:.. و ما نتائج اخر ابحاثه فى عالم المرأة :t25:

معنا و معكم المحاور end​
بجد منورنا جدًا و نتمنى انها تكون حلقة حلوة و تكون الاسئلة خفيفة .. و يشرفنا انك قبلت الاستضافة :t23:
اسيبك مع وايت و اول دفعة اسئلة 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 فبراير 2013)

يا خبر الاخ ايند هيدخل هنا وهيرد عليكم .؟
انتم بتطلبوا معجزة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا خبر الاخ ايند هيدخل هنا وهيرد عليكم .؟
> انتم بتطلبوا معجزة


*
هههههههههه قول يارب :smile01*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 فبراير 2013)

> * هههههههههه قول يارب :smile01*


بركاتك يا عم الشيخ:yaka:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> بركاتك يا عم الشيخ:yaka:



*هههههههههههه ربنا يطمنك 
متقلقنيش امال :smile02 *


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

هو فيها اسئلة الليلة دي وﻻ اروح انام؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه قول يارب :smile01*


 


بايبل333 قال:


> بركاتك يا عم الشيخ:yaka:


*يااااااااا الله...ياولى الصابرين*
*أعتقد ان أخر مرة لمحته كان سنة 1976*
*أو 77 - مش فاكر بالظبط *
*بس خير اللهم اجعله خير - اللى مقدم على هجرة ياجماعة*
*يتوكل على الله وعلى ما يرجع بالسلامة يلحق أول طقم أسئلة *
*ان شاء الله *
:smile01​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو فيها اسئلة الليلة دي وﻻ اروح انام؟


*
هى فيها اسئلة  بس انت روح نام .. اللى ادك نامو من بدرى :smile02*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااا الله...ياولى الصابرين*
> *أعتقد ان أخر مرة لمحته كان سنة 1976*
> *أو 77 - مش فاكر بالظبط *
> *بس خير اللهم اجعله خير - اللى مقدم على هجرة ياجماعة*
> ...


*
ههههههههههه هو مين دة ؟؟ 76 و 77 ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياوهوى :smile01

على فكرة يا ظالم .. وايت شوية و نازلة بالطقم الاول ... بس لو صبر القاتل على المقتوووووووول :budo:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه هو مين دة ؟؟ 76 و 77 ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياوهوى :smile01*
> 
> *على فكرة يا ظالم .. وايت شوية و نازلة بالطقم الاول ... بس لو صبر القاتل على المقتوووووووول :budo:*


*هى مين اللى تنزل ؟*
*ماتنزل وايت بالأسئلة مش دة القصد *
*الأجابات بقى ...!!!؟؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

end اختيار ممتاز يابنات وانا منتظرة اجاباته كمان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى مين اللى تنزل ؟*
> *ماتنزل وايت بالأسئلة مش دة القصد *
> *الأجابات بقى ...!!!؟؟*​



*الراجل وعدنا انه هيرد 

دة احتمال ينزلنا بالاجابات قبل الاسئلة :smile01 

انا واثقة انه هيرد  و هتندهش دلوقتى :t25:*


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هى فيها اسئلة  بس انت روح نام .. اللى ادك نامو من بدرى :smile02*
> 
> 
> ...



الحق يا عبود بتقول لك ظالم


(انا باسعى في الخير بس  )


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> end اختيار ممتاز يابنات وانا منتظرة اجاباته كمان
> وهو من فترة نصحنى نصيحة وانا مسمعتش الكلام :smile02:smile02



*شوفتى اخرة اللى مايسمعش كلام بابا و ماما و يسمع كلام العيال الوحشة يجراله ايه :smile01 

هو فعلا مميز  منورانا *


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

حاضر يا طنط شوشو....انا رايح انام كمان شوية صغيرين اهو....

(انا مش عارف هو النوم معتبرينه شتيمة ليه ... النوم ده اجمل حاجة في اليوم)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> حاضر يا طنط شوشو....انا رايح انام كمان شوية صغيرين اهو....
> 
> (انا مش عارف هو النوم معتبرينه شتيمة ليه ... النوم ده اجمل حاجة في اليوم)



*حضرلك الخير:t23:

مين قال النوم شتيمة ؟؟ دة النور رااااااااحة .. لجميع الاطراف :smile01

و فى اقوال اخرى يقال ان النوم عبادة .. بس فى ظروف خاصة :smile02:smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2013)

*هو بيدخل ( متأنفز ) ياجماعة*
*والا ممكن نشوفه عاتتيى ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

طيب وايت وشقاوة ممكن تسمحولنا بالمناقشة مع end ممكن ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

قصدك نوم الظالم عبادة ياشقاوة :smile02:smile02 وبيقال ايضا نوم المناكف عبادة :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 فبراير 2013)

*الراجل دة *





*مستنى بقى له ييجى ساعة *
*وأتنين متأنفزين هنا *
*مش من ضمنهم الضيف :smile02*​


----------



## white.angel (4 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل دة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*المتأنفزين روز وشقاوه **:smile02*
*والضيف بنفكر نروحله القسم الاسلامى عشان الاستضافه تبقى من قلب الحدث :smile01** عشان المواصلات من تحت لفوق صعبه حبتين :vava:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو بيدخل ( متأنفز ) ياجماعة*
> *والا ممكن نشوفه عاتتيى ؟*​



*لالا بيتشاف :smile01 
الانفزة دى مش لاى حد ياعوبد سبق و قولتلك اللى عليهم تار بس .. لكن الراجل سليم *




Desert Rose قال:


> طيب وايت وشقاوة ممكن تسمحولنا بالمناقشة مع end ممكن ؟



*ما انا سمحتلك بمناقشة جونى و سكتى :smile01 كنتى اتشطرتى عليه طيب .. دة كان هيموت و اى حد يناقشه :smile02

لا استاذ اند اما يبقى يرد علينا اصلا ممكن نبقى نستأذنه فى حاجة زى كدة  و له حق الرفض او القبول *



Desert Rose قال:


> قصدك نوم الظالم عبادة ياشقاوة :smile02:smile02 وبيقال ايضا نوم المناكف عبادة :smile02:smile02:smile02



*اة ربنا يخليكى .. افضلى ورايا ترجميله احسن نص كلامى مش بيفهمه و انا بتكسف اشرحله الحقيقة :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

ههههههه على رأيك لما يبقا يرد عليكو الاول 

هههههه ما انا بترجمله اهو انتى تقصدى ايه 
بس تفتكرى هيجيب نتيجة ؟ ابداااااااا هيبطل مناكفة ؟ ابداااااا 
هيبطل يسأل ؟ ابداااااااااا:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

احم احم

مانا كنت قدامكو اسبوع كامل محدش نطق!

افتكرتو دلوقتي تقطعو فروتي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

ادينا بنعوضهالك ياجونى :smile02


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ادينا بنعوضهالك ياجونى :smile02



مش عارف هاودي جمايلك دي كلها فين يا ديزي الصراحة


----------



## end (4 فبراير 2013)

*مساء الورد 
نصحوني كتير مقعش تحت ايديهـ(ـن) بس نعمل ايه , بنات حوا و منقدرش نستغنى عنهن 
انا بقدملكم رشوة , بس من غير ما تقولوا لحد  
 البوكية ده هدية بس بشويش عليّ 





ده انا غلبان و عايش اعيش 
مبسوط بموضوع الحوار ده , و ربنا يجيب العواقب على خير *


----------



## end (4 فبراير 2013)

*يعني ايه متأنفزين 
وحشة متأنفزين ديه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> *مساء الورد
> نصحوني كتير مقعش تحت ايديهـ(ـن) بس نعمل ايه , بنات حوا و منقدرش نستغنى عنهن
> انا بقدملكم رشوة , بس من غير ما تقولوا لحد
> البوكية ده هدية بس بشويش عليّ
> ...



*اوووووووووووووووووووة .. ميرسيه بجد 
طب بالذمة نسأل ازاى بعد الذوق و الرقة دى  كلها  مفيش حد قبل كدة فكر يجيبلنا وردة ولا حتى كيس جوافة و هو داخل :smile01 و انت جايب البوكيه بحاله :t25:

منورنا .. و اكيد بعد الرشوة الرقيقة دى مقدرش اقولك غير اكيد الاسئلة هتبقى خفيفة  *



end قال:


> *يعني ايه متأنفزين
> وحشة متأنفزين ديه *



*لالا دى يعنى انفيزبل .. مش باينة يعنى 
زى حالاتى كدة :smile01*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة انا كنت فى محطة البترول بجيب الغاز 
تركت الكموبيتر ومشيت 
وبقالى ساعة ونصف واول واحد فى الطابور هناك انا 
يعنى مرسى السبب ان اقعد ساعة ونصف هنا


----------



## white.angel (4 فبراير 2013)

*ياراجل حمدلله على السلامه قلقنا عليك .. وفى ناس وحشه كدة قالت انك مش هترد وهتخلى بينا :vava:.. بس نقول ايه زمن المعجزات لسه منتهاش :smile01 .. 
ولا ايه رأيك يا بايبل - دورك قرب على فكره :nunu0000: - *
*
طبعاً سعيده جداً بتشريفك لينا ... وقبولك دعوتى ... واسمحلى اكون من يبدء معك بالحوار ... حوار هادئ ناخذ به قيلوله او استراحه عما يجرى حولنا 

1)** اوصفلى المرآه من وجهة نظرك :t23: ...؟  

2) **هل كونك "محاور" وبتتعامل مع عينات متعبه من البشر انساك كيفية التعامل مع المرآه ... بتتعامل ازاى مع المرآه؟

3) هل المرآه واحده سواء كانت ام او اخت او صديقه .. ام انها تختلف بحسب هويتها ؟

4) "وعدتك الا احبك ثم امام القرار الكبير جبنت"
هل تغنيت يوماً بهذه الاغنيه .. وماذا حدث بعد ذلك  ؟

5) سجل هنا اعتراف .. لوالدتك .. واقطع وعداً لزوجة المستقبل !!

6) ما هى اول صفه تبحث عنها فى المرآه التى تتعامل معها ؟ 

7) ماهى اكثر صفه تمقتها فى المرآه ؟ 

8) ماهو اول شئ يلفت نظرك فى مرآه تلقاها لاول مره :t25: ؟

9) ماهى مواصفات شريكة حياتك  ؟

**مارأيك فـــ:close_temـــــى : *
​*1) الذكوريه فى بلاد الشرق ... هل ترى اننا نحيا فى مجتمع ذكورى ؟

2) الانفصال بين الزوجين كحل وسط بين الطلاق الشبه مستحيل والحياه المستحيله ,
 وهل قد تضطر يوماً الى حل كهذا ان تفاقمت المشاكل الزوجيه يوماً ؟؟

**طبعاً دى بدايه عشان بس نتعرف عليك .. 
وبعد كدة لنا جلسات مطوله :smile02 ..
 اسيبك مع شقاوه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 فبراير 2013)

متابعة تانى


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*استعنّا ع الشقا بالله 


white.angel قال:



1) اوصفلى المرآه من وجهة نظرك :t23: ...؟  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
هي كل حاجة و عكسها !
ضحكتها هي الجنّة , و حزنها هو الجحيم .
هي المعاناة المتجسدة في صورة بشر , لكنها بتستحمل معاناتها علشان تظهر بشكل ملاك .
هي الملاك .




2) هل كونك "محاور" وبتتعامل مع عينات متعبه من البشر انساك كيفية التعامل مع المرآه ... بتتعامل ازاى مع المرآه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا دايما اطالب بالعكس .
انا دايما اطالب ان المحاور يكون انسان ناضج مستقر .
من المرات اللي عملت فيها مشاكل - مش مشاكل اوي يعني  -  , مرة طلبت ان المحاورين تنزع منهم مناصبهم الاشرافية 
حسيت ان صفتهم كـ (محاور) تحولت الي (محارب) حتى ف الحوار العادي .
بالعكس , الانسان اللي بيتعامل حلو مع الناس , هو اللي هيكون محاور حلو .
اما انا , فانا بتعامل مع المرأة بحذر 




3) هل المرآه واحده سواء كانت ام او اخت او صديقه .. ام انها تختلف بحسب هويتها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اينعم , الصديقة مثل الاخت , و لاحقا ستكون كلاهما ام ,  الاختلاف فقط في درجة القرابة بحيث اننا بنكون حافظين بعض اكتر .
فصديقة اقرب من صديقة , و الأم اقرب من كليهما .




4) "وعدتك الا احبك ثم امام القرار الكبير جبنت"
هل تغنيت يوماً بهذه الاغنيه .. وماذا حدث بعد ذلك  ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا الحقيقة 
انا مبوعدش حد اني محبوش , انا بحب اي حد يقابلني 
او كما قال الشاعر : انا قلبي مساكن شعبية 







 5) سجل هنا اعتراف .. لوالدتك .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

احلى حاجة ف الاعتراف اللي هسجّله هنا , انها مش هتشوفه 
انا بعترف اني مش هتجوز قبل ما اسيب المحروسة , فبلاش كل شوية تكلميني ف الموضوع ده 





واقطع وعداً لزوجة المستقبل !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

I'll never break your heart.




 6) ما هى اول صفه تبحث عنها فى المرآه التى تتعامل معها ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الذكاء





 7) ماهى اكثر صفه تمقتها فى المرآه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الثرثرة





 8) ماهو اول شئ يلفت نظرك فى مرآه تلقاها لاول مره :t25: ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

عينيها




 9) ماهى مواصفات شريكة حياتك  ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا ممكن اقبل بزوجة في نظر الناس مش جميلة اوي , لكن لا اقبل الا بعروسة ذكية .
بعد المخ , كل شئ ممكن يجي , الازواج طبائعهم بتتغير و تتقارب , لكن المخ مبيتغيّرش .






1) الذكوريه فى بلاد الشرق ... هل ترى اننا نحيا فى مجتمع ذكورى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نحيا في (اللا مجتمع )
مجتمع مفكك , الصفة السائدة فيه هي الأميّة .
في رأيي ان التعليم قادر على حل مشكلة (الكراهية \ الذكورية )
اقصد اننا مجتمع ذكوري كعَرَض لمرض الأميّة   , و كلّما زاد العلم , اتجه المجتمع ناحية الاعتدال.





2) الانفصال بين الزوجين كحل وسط بين الطلاق الشبه مستحيل والحياه المستحيله ,
 وهل قد تضطر يوماً الى حل كهذا ان تفاقمت المشاكل الزوجيه يوماً ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

من حيث المبدأ انا موافق , لكن انا ازعم انه بين من اخترتها , و بين من اختارتني , لن نصل ابدا الي مرحلة (الخناءة العادية) 
لكن و بلا شك مفيش حاجة اسمها حد يعيش مع حد غصب عنه 
نظرية (بيت الطاعة) عندي جريمة كاملة الاركان .
*


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


بايبل333 قال:



يا خبر الاخ ايند هيدخل هنا وهيرد عليكم .؟
انتم بتطلبوا معجزة

أنقر للتوسيع...

البنات بيعملوا معجزات يا بايبل 




white.angel قال:



ياراجل حمدلله على السلامه قلقنا عليك .. وفى ناس وحشه كدة قالت انك مش هترد وهتخلى بينا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
لأ خلاص انا عرّفته السر فوق اهوه 



Desert Rose قال:



end اختيار ممتاز يابنات وانا منتظرة اجاباته كمان 


أنقر للتوسيع...


الحمد لله , حسيت ان حد عايز يقرا الكلام اللي انا بكتبه 
ميرسي 




sha2awet 2alam قال:



 انا واثقة انه هيرد  و هتندهش دلوقتى :t25:

أنقر للتوسيع...


او كما قال الشاعر : راحت عليكي يا زوزو 





white.angel قال:




ممممممممممممممم
عايز تخمن ... 
هو دة لونه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
بسم الله ما شاء الله , الرجل الاخضر معانا 

*


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

اكتر جملة ضحكتني:



> البنات بيعملوا معجزات




ههههههههههههههه



طب تعليق صغير بقى معلش...

بصراحة كده....الاجابات دي حقيقية؟ اصلها مثالية شوية 
يعني فعﻻً المخ والذكاء ممكن يغنيك عن اي حاجة في المرأة؟
وممكن تتنازل فعﻻً للدرجة دي عن الجمال والشياكة والدلع والرقة؟

انت قلت انك عايز تسافر بره...طب ولما تبقى بره وستات كتيرة شيك وذكية كمان.....مش هتخاف من اي ضغوط لو زوجتك مش جميلة او شيك او كده، مهما كانت ذكية؟

يﻻ اعترف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

*يااااااااااه end*
* انا الاسم ده كل شويه يلفت نظرى بلونه(مش بحب اللون ده بحسه خيار مخلل هههههههه)  تحت لما ابص على الاعضاء المتواجدين---*
* مش عارفا ليه وقفت قدام الاسم ده كتير و فكرت فى بالى ياترى ليه إختار الإسم ده تحديدا"end"*
*هل يقصد إنه شايف إن حياته منتهيا؟؟*
* و لا يقصد إنه انها حياه الخطيه و بداء مع الرب؟؟*
* و لا يقصد إنهوضع نهايه لحياته فى مصر و لا رجعى فى هذا القرار و لما يهاجر يغير إسمه إلى*

* "new start ---- or ---- beginning"*
* بس الحقيقه مش فاكرا انى شوفت له اى مداخله او يمكن انا مش فاكرا-- بس بشوفه منور كتير تحت---*
* متابعا طبعا و فرحانه انى هتعرف على شخصيه جديده بالنسب لى من شخصيات المنتدى الجميله *


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


Libertus قال:



طب تعليق صغير بقى معلش...

بصراحة كده....الاجابات دي حقيقية؟ اصلها مثالية شوية  

أنقر للتوسيع...


طب انا العيب الوحيد اللي فيّ اني مثالي , اعمل ايه  
لا بجد , اصل الاسئلة سهلة  , هاتولي رااااااااااااااااجل 
اقصد هاتولي اصعب شوية 





يعني فعﻻً المخ والذكاء ممكن يغنيك عن اي حاجة في المرأة؟
وممكن تتنازل فعﻻً للدرجة دي عن الجمال والشياكة والدلع والرقة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش بالظبط
اقصد , انه من بين صديقاتي بنت مبتعرفش تحط مكياج , عارفة لو عندك بنوتة عندها سنتين و اديتيها (صوباع) روج 
صديقتي كدة برضه 
لكن ديه حاجات بتيجي بالتعليم , سهل التعامل معاها اقصد
حتى لو زوجتي اصرّت تعمل عمليات تجميل ( و مش محتاج اقولك فرق الممثلات و المغنيات قبل التجميل و بعده ) مش هيكون عندي مشكلة .
لكن حد بعيد عن وصف (الذكاء) و هنا انا مقصدش بالذكاء المهارة ف لعب الشطرنج مثلا 
لكن هو كل ما هو نقيض للغباء .
ف حالة الغباء انا اشعر بالشلل التام الحقيقة 
و ديه بقاه مفيهاش عمليات تجميل , ديه عاهة مستديمة 

الجمال نفسه نسبي , اوقات كتير (جدا) اقول ع بنت جميلة  و الناس متوافقنيش
و اقول على غيرها مش جميلة , و برضه الناس متوافقنيش 
لكن هتفضل البنت الجميلة هي اللي انا بقول عليها جميلة و العكس .

معايير الجمال مختلفة جدا , زمان كان الناس مغرمة بالبنت التخينة و لسه عندنا ف مصر عادة ان البنت الرفيعة (تضرب) كورتيزون عشان تتخن .
في مرحلة ما قررت البشرية تبني النموذج الامريكاني بتاع البنت الرفيعة اوي , عين خضرا و شعر اصفر .

حتى تلاقي الشيوخ عندنا (بيجاهدوا في سبيل الله) بانهم يتجوزوا اللاجئات السوريات , لكن محدش يفكر يتجوز اللاجئات الصوماليات او الافريقيات بشكل عام .

ديه معايير الغرب , انا بشكل ما اميل الي اللون المصري , و بحس بالألفة الشديدة جدا معاه عن ان البنت تكون (بلوند) .
 بس افرضي بقاه انها بلوند و ذكية , هضحي و امري الي الله 






  انت قلت انك عايز تسافر بره...طب ولما تبقى بره وستات كتيرة شيك وذكية  كمان.....مش هتخاف من اي ضغوط لو زوجتك مش جميلة او شيك او كده، مهما كانت  ذكية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


و من غير ما اسافر برة
ممكن هتكون الممثلة الفلانية اجمل من مراتي 
و ممكن هتكون الأميرة الفلانية اشيك من مراتي 
عشان كدة , النقاب هو الحل 

الارتباط عندي مش بين احسن اتنين ف الكون 
انما بين (انسب) اتنين ف الكون
يعني انا شخصيا مش اوسم شاب , و مبدورش على اجمل بنت .
لكن فيه حد اختارني , و انا اخترت حد , خلاص بقاه قضاء و قدر 

ضيفي على ده الخبرات المتراكمة بعد الجواز
الذكريات اللي هتبقى مشتركة
الاولاد و تربيتهم 
ده شئ هيميز زوجتي عن اجمل واحدة ف العالم .
او ده هيخلي زوجتي ..... اجمل واحدة ف العالم .

*


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يااااااااااه end*
> * انا الاسم ده كل شويه يلفت نظرى بلونه(مش بحب اللون ده بحسه خيار مخلل هههههههه)  تحت لما ابص على الاعضاء المتواجدين---*
> * مش عارفا ليه وقفت قدام الاسم ده كتير و فكرت فى بالى ياترى ليه إختار الإسم ده تحديدا"end"*




*خيار مخلل ! :a82:
الله يسامحك يا روك 
مكنش ينفع يعني يعمل لون المحاور ( موف هاند ميد ) :yahoo:
بس احب اؤكدلك ان انا لوني الحقيقي زي الناس بالظبط 

end , اسم اخترته , لاني اخترت اني لما ادخل حوار ( باعتبار اني محاور   ) اجيب اخره 
وده سبب ان عدد مشاركاتي قليلة , معدش حد بيرد عليا 
بس كدة *


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> *
> 
> طب انا العيب الوحيد اللي فيّ اني مثالي , اعمل ايه
> لا بجد , اصل الاسئلة سهلة  , هاتولي رااااااااااااااااجل
> ...




ههههههههههههه سوري للدخول كده من غير مقدمات...
اوﻻً انا مش بنت، ثانياً انا جمهور زيي زي حبو....فأسئلتي مش ضمن البرنامج  بس شكراً لاجابتها ع العموم...

الكﻻم لسه مثالي برضو 
بصراحة الاجابة ما اقنعتنيش اوي  وحاسسها مثالية زيادة شوية...

بمعنى انه مش بنتكلم على الممثلين...لكن بنتكلم على ناس وشها ظريف وعموماً اجسامهم حلوة مثﻻً...ده غير الذكاء بسبب التعليم والثقافة وكده.....

انا ما جربتش ولسه ما ارتبطتش عشان افتي....بس بصراحة كله مهم عندي...الذكاء والتوافق واننا نحب بعض جداً، وكذلك الجمال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ههههههههههههه سوري للدخول كده من غير مقدمات...
> اوﻻً انا مش بنت، ثانياً انا جمهور زيي زي حبو....فأسئلتي مش ضمن البرنامج  بس شكراً لاجابتها ع العموم...
> 
> الكﻻم لسه مثالي برضو
> ...


 مالك و مااالى يا جونى هههههههههههههههه
 لا مش زيك زىى بئا -- إنت اخضر و مش بعيد تخلل كمان شويه--
 إنما انا زارقا :a63:
 الحقيقه مش شايفا فى كلامه مثاليه يا جونى--
إنت الى  بشوفك بتطلب المثاليه.. ... و ده شىء مش سهل...


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مالك و مااالى يا جونى هههههههههههههههه
> لا مش زيك زىى بئا -- إنت اخضر و مش بعيد تخلل كمان شويه--
> إنما انا زارقا :a63:
> الحقيقه مش شايفا فى كلامه مثاليه يا جونى--
> إنت الى  بشوفك بتطلب المثاليه.. ... و ده شىء مش سهل...



ﻻ العفو انا اقصد اني زيك ف اننا في الموضوع ده جمهور....
اما على العضوية....فكلها يومين ونﻻقيكي انتي مشرفة بتطردينا 


- انا باطلب المثالية اه بس معترف اني مش مثالي 

- بالنسبة لكﻻم end...
مش عارف انا حاسه اكتر انه وقت الجد، زي اي حد، هيهتم بالجمال مثﻻً او برأي الناس 
من غير زعل يعني.....ممكن فعﻻً تكون مثالي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ العفو انا اقصد اني زيك ف اننا في الموضوع ده جمهور....
> اما على العضوية....فكلها يومين ونﻻقيكي انتي مشرفة بتطردينا
> 
> 
> ...


 
 يا جونى الحقيقه انا خايفا شقاوه و وايت يجوا يطيرونا إحنى الإتنين-- ههههههههههه
 لازم تعرف يا جونى إن  فى إختلاف فى التفكير و فى  الشخصيات-- 
 و غير إن مثل ما قال الجمال ده نسبى--
 يعنى يختلف بين شخص لشخص--مش كل الرجال بيهتموا برأى الناس او بالمظهر الخارجى ده-- 
 و خلى بالك إنت  لو إخترت فتاه تتجوزها رشيقه و جميله و ذكيه و كل المواصفات المثاليه الى إنت عايزها-- متعرفش بكره هيكون فيه إيه-- ممكن تفقد رشقتها بعد الخلفه--
 ممكن تفقد جمالها من مرض ما مش بيدها!!
 هل ساعتها هتندم إنك إتجوزتها؟؟
 انا فاكرا مشاركا ليك بردوا علمت معايا لما قولت إنك تتعرف على بنت و لو كل حاجه فى شخصيتها كويسه و نزلت قابلتها لقيتها مش حلوه هتنسهب..
 ممكن غيرك مينسحبش و يحس إنه كل المميزات التانيا دى مكفياه-- و بالعكس كمان ممكن هو يشوفها حلوه اوى اوى فى نظره فعلا-- و فى نظر ناس تانيا كتير تبقى مش حلوه-- 
:kap:
سورى شقاوه سورى وااايت  و سورى end
 خلاص هسسكت اهووو مش هتدخل تانى--
 جونى تعاله بقى نتناقش فى الموضوع ده بره


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


Libertus قال:



مش عارف انا حاسه اكتر انه وقت الجد، زي اي حد، هيهتم بالجمال مثﻻً او برأي الناس 
من غير زعل يعني.....ممكن فعﻻً تكون مثالي 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بص يا صديقي
من واقع الاوساط اللي اتعاملت معاها و اتعاملت معايا , البنت لما بتكون جميلة , مبتهتمش باي حاجة تانية غير جمالها
مبتتعبش و مبتستحملش التعب , لانها بتؤمر و كل حاجة بتجيلها ( ايه الضمان انها تستحمل معاك ضائقة مالية ؟ )
مبتقراش , مبتهتمش تطور مهارتها , بتعتمد على قوة مركزها كـ(بنت جميلة)

ده بيخليها اقل من بنات كتير مش بجمالها .
عشان كدة انا مبتكلمش عن (بنت جميلة) و ف نفس الوقت فيها كل المميزات التانية .
انا بتكلم عن بنت فيها شئ من الجمال و كثير من الذكاء , مقارنة ببنت فيها كثير من الجمال.


و في كل الاحوال هقولك نصيحة , تنفع لأي ولد او لأي بنت
الانسان(ة) اللي هترتبط(ي) بيه(ا) , انجذابك ليه(ا) بيخليك(ي) متشوفـ(ـيـ)ـش عيوبه(ا)
فقبل ما تاخد قرار الارتباط لازم تحدد 3 عيوب فيه(ا) و تختار انك - و بكامل قواك العقلية - هتتعايش مع هذه العيوب

لو طبقت ده , هتتجنب كتير (مراية الحب العامية ) او (الجمال اللي بيبهر العين )
دور على 3 عيوب 
و طبعا متضحكش على نفس و تقول ( عيبها انها طيبة   , عيبه انه كريم و اللي ف جيبه لغيره   )
عيوب بجد .
و ربنا يربطك ببنت الحلال , قول آمين 

*


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> *
> 
> بص يا صديقي
> من واقع الاوساط اللي اتعاملت معاها و اتعاملت معايا , البنت لما بتكون جميلة , مبتهتمش باي حاجة تانية غير جمالها
> ...




المشكلة بقى في اللي فعﻻً بيﻻقي العيوب، بس بيقرر انه مش هيقدر يتعايش معاها 
بالنسبة للبنت الجميلة مش بتتعب....انا هاديك نصيحة لوجه الله....فيه بنات هنا هتقتلك ع الكلمة دي


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


Libertus قال:




المشكلة بقى في اللي فعﻻً بيﻻقي العيوب، بس بيقرر انه مش هيقدر يتعايش معاها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شفت , اديك لقيت البنت الجميلة , لكنك قررت انك متكمّلش الطريق لاخره .
شفت بقاه اننا مش مختلفين , الجمال يصلح فقط كبداية  , لكن ممكن البدايات تكون مختلفة .







 بالنسبة للبنت الجميلة مش بتتعب....انا هاديك نصيحة لوجه الله....فيه بنات هنا هتقتلك ع الكلمة دي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس البنت الجميلة هي اكتر بنت بتتعب و بتستحمل التعب 
متوقعنيش ف الغلط الله يكرمك *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 فبراير 2013)

end اجاباتك ممتازة كعادتك وكتوقعاتنا كلنا فى ذكائك وطريقة تفكيرك 
عندى تعليق بس مش كل البنات الجميلة مش بتتحمل المسئولية او دلوعة بزيادة , فيه بنات جميلة وبتتحمل المسئولية عادى جدا ومش بتمشى تقول انا جميلة انا جميلة 

جونى ازاى انت بتقول انك  مش مثالى وبتطالب بالمثالية ؟ عايز تجننى ؟ leasantrleasantr
وبعدين الجمال نسبى وطرق تفكير الناس مختلفة فاللى بالنسبالك مش معقول ومش ممكن بالنسبة لناس تانية طبيعى جدا وعادى


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> end اجاباتك ممتازة كعادتك وكتوقعاتنا كلنا فى ذكائك وطريقة تفكيرك
> عندى تعليق بس مش كل البنات الجيلة مش بتتحمل المسئولية او دلوعة بزيادة , فيه بنات جميلة وبتتحمل المسئولية عادى جدا ومش بتشى تقول انا جميلة انا جميلة
> 
> جونى ازاى انت بتقول انك  مش مثالى وبتطالب بالمثالية ؟ عايز تجننى ؟ leasantrleasantr
> وبعدين الجمال نسبى وطرق تفكير الناس مختلفة فاللى بالنسبالك مش معقول ومش مكن بالنسبة لناس تانية طبيعى جدا وعادى



- شفت يا end? انا حذرتك انت ما شلتش المشاركة  عداني العيب 

- باطلب المثالية من نفسي ... يعني باعتبر نفسي مقصر لأني مش مثالي....ما قصدتش اني باطلبها من غيري 

- هيبان ^_^

انا قلت مهم عندي الجمال بس الجمال يكون على ذوقي....بس المهم انا تكون عاجباني وصعب اتنازل في الحتة دي


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:




عندى تعليق بس مش كل البنات الجيلة مش بتتحمل المسئولية او دلوعة بزيادة , فيه بنات جميلة وبتتحمل المسئولية عادى جدا ومش بتشى تقول انا جميلة انا جميلة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


منا صححت الغلطة الفزيعة ديه فوق اهوه 
طبعا مش محتاج اقول ان كلامي لا ينطبق على كل الناس 
عشان كدة انا ربطت كلامي بـ (واقع الاوساط اللي اتعاملت معاها و اتعاملت معايا )
بل و فيه (قلة مندسة  ) بتؤيد كلامك
لي صديقة والدها توفى من سنين , و بنعتبرها انها (راجل البيت) و مع ذلك هي آية ف الجمال .
مفيش قواعد تنطبق ع الناس , احنا لما بنقول احكام بنقصد بيها الغالبية .
بصراحة الغالبية - ف اللي شفتهم - بتمشي تقول انا جميلة انا جميلة 
*


----------



## white.angel (5 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> متابعة تانى


*منوره دايماً يا قلبى :love45:*​ 


end قال:


> *
> عينيها
> *


*اسمحلى احييك على الاجابه دي ... تقريباً انت من اندر الضيوف اللى جاوبتنى على السؤال دة بصراحه ... 
دة غير ان اجاباتك بتتسم بالـ ............ خليها للأخر لسه بدرى .... بس حبيت اشكرك على صراحتك :flowers:*​ 


Libertus قال:


> طب تعليق صغير بقى معلش...
> بصراحة كده....الاجابات دي حقيقية؟ اصلها مثالية شوية
> يعني فعﻻً المخ والذكاء ممكن يغنيك عن اي حاجة في المرأة؟
> وممكن تتنازل فعﻻً للدرجة دي عن الجمال والشياكة والدلع والرقة؟
> ...


*ايه يا جونى ... هتقطع علينا ... احنا بس اللى بنخلى الضيوف تعترف :spor2:*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سورى شقاوه سورى وااايت  و سورى end
> خلاص هسسكت اهووو مش هتدخل تانى--
> جونى تعاله بقى نتناقش فى الموضوع ده بره


*لا يا قلبى ... انت براحتك ولو عايزه  تشاركى معانا فى الاستضافه كمان مفيش مشاكل :a63:... اوعى تعتذرى :love45:*​ 


Libertus قال:


> فيه بنات هنا هتقتلك ع الكلمة دي


*دة مين دة اللى يقتله .... ليه هو احنا سوسن :ranting:*
*قول كل اللى انت عايزه ياend ... وسيبك من طرف التالت :a63:*​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> *
> شفت , اديك لقيت البنت الجميلة , لكنك قررت انك متكمّلش الطريق لاخره .
> شفت بقاه اننا مش مختلفين , الجمال يصلح فقط كبداية  , لكن ممكن البدايات تكون مختلفة .
> 
> ...



هههههههههه.....احنا متفقين ان الجمال مش كل حاجة...

بس مختلفين في انه لو ناقص، انت ممكن تتغاضى عنه، انما انا ﻷ 

- ما تكلم لي صديقتك الآية في الجمال وجدعة دي


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - ما تكلم لي صديقتك الآية في الجمال وجدعة دي



يا سلام ! و اتجوز انا مين بقاه


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *دة مين دة اللى يقتله .... ليه هو احنا سوسن :ranting:*
> *قول كل اللى انت عايزه ياend ... وسيبك من طرف التالت :a63:*​



ايوة ، كدة احس ان حد واقف جنبي


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> ايوة ، كدة احس ان حد واقف جنبي



اي خدمة اهو.....يعني تحذير وحذرتك (وحصل فعﻻً...تنكر؟ )

وكمان خليت وايت تدافع عنك   (اصل وايت بتعزني شويتين تﻻتة كمان) فخدت انا الكﻻم بدالك اهو 


بعد كده الخدمة بفلوس على فكرة


----------



## بايبل333 (5 فبراير 2013)

> *ياراجل حمدلله على السلامه قلقنا عليك .. وفى ناس وحشه كدة قالت انك مش هترد وهتخلى بينا :vava:.. بس نقول ايه زمن المعجزات لسه منتهاش :smile01 ..
> ولا ايه رأيك يا بايبل -*



الوحش بالنسبة لى هو اللى بيحبنى 
وعفكرة زمن المعجزات حصل معاى انهاردة 
انهاردة صحيت حوالى الساعة 7,30 وسافرت الى محافظة قريبة عليا علشان انجز ورق عمل ووقفت تاكسى ههههههههههههه
كل ما يشوف يافطة يقراء بالعافية فيها 
قلت اى هو داة انا وقعت فى تاكسى محو الامية ولا اى .....
فقلت خش فى السياسة أحسن ,دخلت فيها 
طلع ميعرفش حاجة فى اى حاجة 
قلت له هى الكلمة اللى فوق العمارة معناها أى ....؟؟؟


> *البنات بيعملوا معجزات يا بايبل *


ولا تنسى معجزة خروجنا من الجنة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2013)

*منووووور مستر end 
متابعه بأهتمام  
وأكيد يا بنانيت أنتوا مش محتاجين توصيه *


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*إجآبآت مميزة إستمتعت بيهآ*
 كمآن كآن لآفت إنتبآهى آلإسم مش بآلخيآر زى حبو ههههـ
بس مآكنتش فآهمة معنآهـ 


*متآبعة آلبآقى *



*..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*​
> 
> *إجآبآت مميزة إستمتعت بيهآ*
> كمآن كآن لآفت إنتبآهى آلإسم مش بآلخيآر زى حبو ههههـ
> ...


 
هههههههههه  ما انا كمان لفت إنتباهى الاسم و كنت بفكر يقصد بيه ايه--
 مسكتوا فى الخيار الخلل هههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه  ما انا كمان لفت إنتباهى الاسم و كنت بفكر يقصد بيه ايه--
> مسكتوا فى الخيار الخلل هههههههههه


​ 
هههههههـ علشآن أنآ من محبى آلمخللآت خصوصاً آلخيآر
وإنتِ فتحتى نفسى عليه يآ حبو 


*..*​


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ علشآن أنآ من محبى آلمخللآت خصوصاً آلخيآر
> وإنتِ فتحتى نفسى عليه يآ حبو
> ​



بس كدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> بس كدة


هههههـ ميرسى يآ فندم
أنآ كدآ هعسكر فى آلتوبيكـ 



*..*​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

مفيش طرشي بقى طيب بالمرة؟ (جزر مشطشط بالذات)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

ما هو فى جزر فى الطبق اهو-- و ايه الطرشى ده!! مش هو المخللات يعنى طرشى؟؟ و لا ده شىء مختلف--
 ما طلع استاذ  end بيرض ا هو و بيهزر و بيتقبل الهزار و داخل ببوكيه ورد و طبق طرشى بس خوفتونا  و قولنا نسكت بئا و متنكلمش لحسن يزعل و يسكت و ميكملش ههههههه
 بس هى فين الاسئله بئا-- فين شقاوه و وايت ؟؟


----------



## white.angel (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس هى فين الاسئله بئا-- فين شقاوه و وايت ؟؟


*احنا اهو :t31:*
*شقاوه عندها كورس نسا .. هتخلصه وتيجى تطلعه علينا :yahoo: قصدى وتطلع بالاسئله :cry2:*​


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما طلع استاذ  end بيرض ا هو و بيهزر و بيتقبل الهزار و داخل ببوكيه ورد و طبق طرشى بس خوفتونا  و قولنا نسكت بئا و متنكلمش لحسن يزعل و يسكت و ميكملش ههههههه
> بس هى فين الاسئله بئا-- فين شقاوه و وايت ؟؟




ادي اللي انا كنت خايف منه ، كنت خايف صورتي تتهز ، و الناس تنسى اني دراكولا ، و تفتكر اني بهزر و كدة  
شكلي هيبقى عامل ازاي بعد كدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

*..*

إنتوآ بتقسموآ فى آلطبق وأنآ موجودهـ ..؟
خد جزريآية وآحدة يآ جونى علشآن آلأملآح :t31:


شقآوة وكورس ..* دآ إحنآ هنتفرج بجد بقى** ^_^*

 

*..*​


----------



## white.angel (5 فبراير 2013)

end قال:


> ادي اللي انا كنت خايف منه ، كنت خايف صورتي تتهز ، و الناس تنسى اني دراكولا ، و تفتكر اني بهزر و كدة
> شكلي هيبقى عامل ازاي بعد كدة


*تخيل ... :smil12:*
*لونك زى الناس العاديه *
*لا وبتتكلم وبتهزر زى الناس العاديه بردو .. *
*وبتقول صورتك اتهزت ... دى اتدشدشت :yahoo:*​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> إنتوآ بتقسموآ فى آلطبق وأنآ موجودهـ ..؟
> خد جزريآية وآحدة يآ جونى علشآن آلأملآح :t31:
> ...




جزراية واحدة؟! هههه دي متعرفنيش!

انا كنت باجيب كيلو وكان بيخلص في يومين تلاتة :S
انا اموت في الخل والشطة 

اه نسيت اقول لأ انا في بالي ان الطرشي ده المشطشط ... لفت وجزر وكده  وبيبقى مشرشر 

المخلل بيبقى مالح وكده زي الخيار المخلل مثلاً  او الجزر المخلل 

انا غاوي طرشي اكتر


----------



## white.angel (5 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> شقآوة وكورس ..* دآ إحنآ هنتفرج بجد بقى** ^_^*
> 
> *..*​


*اوعى تعرفيها انى قولت حاجة .. دة سر :smil12:*​


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

صورتك دي خلااااااص راحت يا end....انصحك ما تفكرش فيها تاني...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزر وخيار ومخللات ...*
*حلو حوار " البرطمانات " اللى داير دة *
*هى واحدة بس السبب ...أكيد عارفينها *
:t31::t31:
*باللا ربنا معاكوا و " تفتحوا " نفسنا على اللقاء دة* 
*عايزين أسئلة " مشطشطة "*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> جزراية واحدة؟! هههه دي متعرفنيش!
> 
> انا كنت باجيب كيلو وكان بيخلص في يومين تلاتة :S
> انا اموت في الخل والشطة
> ...


كلهم على بعض مخلل  بآلنسبآلى
وهى جزريآية وآحدة مفيش فصآل 
​ 


white.angel قال:


> *اوعى تعرفيها انى قولت حاجة .. دة سر :smil12:*​


هو إنتِ قولتى حآجة ..؟
إنتِ وأنآ مش هنآ أسآساً* ^_**


*..*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جزر وخيار ومخللات ...*
> 
> *حلو حوار " البرطمانات " اللى داير دة *
> *هى واحدة بس السبب ...أكيد عارفينها *
> ...


 اووووووعا تكون تقصد انى انا السبب يا عبود
 :cry2: دا انا غلباااااااان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)

*خيار مخلل و هجرة و طرشى و كورس و مثالى و آبة فى الجمال و ثرثرة و عينيها و مشطشطة و اتدشدشت و صورة و نسا ( يفضحك ربنا يابعيدة ) :a82: 

اسيبلكم الراجل يوم ارجع الاقيكم مفصصينه ..فيه ايــــــــــــــــــــــــه كلكم عليه ولا ايه :t32:

5 و انزل بطقم الاسئلة الجديدة  

انتظرونا :smil12:*


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

تصدقي فكرتيني بالآية في الجمال...انا كنت نسيت خالص 

كلمتهالنا يا عم end ولا ايه؟


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تصدقي فكرتيني بالآية في الجمال...انا كنت نسيت خالص
> 
> كلمتهالنا يا عم end ولا ايه؟



و نا اللي زعلان على صورتي
دنا مبقيتش محاور
دنا بقيت كدة


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

يا بخت مين وفق راسين في الحلال


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

انا باقول نبدأ خدمة matchmaking هنا في الفورم 

خاطبة يعني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)

*عدنا مع اول مجموعة اسئلة منى و بعتذر جدًا على التأخير .. اجاباتك رائعة مش مثالية بس راقية جدًا جدًا .. و نظرًا لرقتك و رُقيك و بوكيه الورد :wub: فانا مضطرة آآآسفة انى اسأل بــهداوة 

1/ " قلبى مساكن شعبية " ..هل تقصد بيها انك دنجوان ؟؟ و حبيت كام مرة ؟؟ ( حب رومانسى مش حب بابا و ماما و ربنا ):smil12:

2/ واضح من اسلوبك الرقى و التهذيب .. ازاى بتعاكس بنوتة حلوة فى نظرك ( شكلا و مضمونا ) تقولها ايه ؟؟:yahoo:

3/" اسوء عيوب المرأة الثرثرة " ... بتتعامل ازاى مع البنت الثرثارة ؟؟ ( حاول متخبطش اوى و خليك فاكر انى نصحتك ):kap:

4/" الغباء عاهة مستديمة " .. ماذا لو وقع فى حظك مديرة غبية .. هتتصرف ازاى ؟:a63:

5/ عندك اخوات بنات ؟؟ و لو عندك هل فكرت فى مرة تضرب واحدة فيهم لاى سبب ؟؟:t32:

6/ ايه اكتر صفة فيك بتشد البنات لصداقتك ؟؟ ( و بليز متقوليش روحى اسأليهم ):wub:

7/ اذكر 3 عيوب تستطيع احتمالهم فى شريكة حياتك ( على سبيل المثال ) .. و 3 عيوب لا تستطيع التعامل معاهم مطلقًا ( غير الغباء ) :a82:

8/ هل تعتبر نفسك راجل غيور ؟؟ و ايه رايك فى الغيرة ؟؟ هل اسبابها شعور بالنقص ؟

9/ من الذكاء ان تتظاهر بالغباء فى بعض الاوقات .. ايه رايك فى الكلام دة ؟ مع او ضد ؟؟:a82:

10/ ماذا لو : حبيبتك كانت غيورة و طلبت تقلل من علاقات الصداقة و الزمالة مع البنات .. هيكون ايه رد فعلك ؟؟:cry2:

11/ صفة فى والدتك تتمناها فى شريكة حياتك ( غير الذكاء و الجمال ) .. و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟:t13:

اهو اسئلة خفيفة خــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــص عشان متقولش علينا مفتريين ولا حاجة .. اسيبك مع وايت و باقى الاسئلة :t31:.. 
*


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

تسيبيه مع وايت ومع الجمهور 

على فكرة بقى الحلقة دي الجمهور قايم بالواجب اكتر منكو بكتيييييير


----------



## end (5 فبراير 2013)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:




1/ " قلبى مساكن شعبية " ..هل تقصد بيها انك دنجوان ؟؟ و حبيت كام مرة ؟؟ ( حب رومانسى مش حب بابا و ماما و ربنا )


أنقر للتوسيع...


عندي نظرية بتقول ان جوهر الحب واحد 
يعني ( حب بابا و ماما و ربنا  ) نفس حب صديقي نفس حب حبيبتي .
و اؤيد ذلك باني بسأل المعترض(الولد) سؤال : لو صديقك(الولد برضه) كان معاك ف رحلة مائية و وقع و هيغرق , هتنقذه ولا لا ؟
و الاجابة دايما باه , و هنا بقوله انك بتعرض حياتك للخطر عشانه , تفتكر ايه الحب اللي اكتر من الموت , علشان نقسم الحب درجات ؟

الحب مش درجات كما يشع , الحب اشكال
شكل حب الاهل غير شكل حب الاصدقاء غير شكل حب النص الحلو 
انما جوهر الحب واحد , هو حاجة اقوى من الحياة .

و اجابة عن سؤالك ,  اكتر من خمسة , لكن الحب الرومانسي عندي مرتبط ب(الارتباط) و بما اني مش واخد قرار الارتباط , فمحصلش اني اعلنت لاي حد اني بحبه
حب افلاطوني يعني 





 2/ واضح من اسلوبك الرقى و التهذيب .. ازاى بتعاكس بنوتة حلوة فى نظرك ( شكلا و مضمونا ) تقولها ايه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا فاكر اني عاكست ف حياتي مرتين , و كنت ف ابتدائي وقتها 
مرة كانت ايام ما كانت المعاكسة ان الولد يسأل البنت : هي الساعة كام  , و تاني مرة بتاعة احلى واحدة فيكم اللي لابسة جزمة صفرا , و نشوفهم بيبصوا على رجليهم 
هم دول المرتين , برئ يا بيه 





3/" اسوء عيوب المرأة الثرثرة " ... بتتعامل ازاى مع البنت الثرثارة ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو منعرفش بعض , بتورط اني ف حوار بقاله ربع ساعة مثلا مفيهوش كلمة مفيدة 
بعمل ايه بقاه ؟ بسأل ف وسط الكلام سؤال غريب و بسرعة , بتتلخبط شوية 
اكون فكرت ف سيناريو الحوار و ركزته ف اسئلة متتالية , اسألها الاسئلة متلاحقة , ثم ابتسم ابتسامة بسيطة و اقولها تمام ثم اهرب 

لو نعرف بعض , حتى لو هي صفتها الكلام الكتير , بتختصر معايا عشان عارفاني
لو بقاه هي اللي عندها مشكلة و عايزاني اسمعها - و مقولكيش بقاه لما يجي البنات يحكوا عن مشاكل , بيحكوها بكل الانفعالات النفسية اللي حصلت و اللي بتحصل و اللي هتحصل  - هكون اناني لو مسمعتهاش
بسمع و امري الي الله 

**



( حاول متخبطش اوى و خليك فاكر انى نصحتك )

أنقر للتوسيع...

بس طيبين اوي اوي اوي يعني 






 4/" الغباء عاهة مستديمة " .. ماذا لو وقع فى حظك مديرة غبية .. هتتصرف ازاى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اساسا اشتغلت مع 4 مدراء لحد دلوقتي , محدش فيهم يعرف عني حاجة ولا يعرف اني موجود اصلا 
انا بخلص شغلي بسرعة , ثم بختفي .





5/ عندك اخوات بنات ؟؟ و لو عندك هل فكرت فى مرة تضرب واحدة فيهم لاى سبب ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

معنديش .
 ف فترة الطفولة بيظن الطفل ان الضرب هو وسيلة مناسبة خصوصا مع 3 حاجات

1- الميديا بتقول كدة
2- لو ديه طريقة الاب و الام مع الابناء
3- الفرق البدني بين الاخ و الاخت 

فاظن ان الضرب بين الاخوات حلال 
اقصد انه غالبا ضرب غير مسئول و غير مؤذي .
لكن بعد النضج , ففكرة التعامل بالايد بتتحول لفكرة غير انسانية اساسا , و اللي بشوفه ان الاخوات لما بيكبروا - بعد ما الولد بيكون قطع شعر اخته و البنت بهدلته ضرب   - ان الاخوات بيكونوا من اقرب الاصدقاء بالنسبة لبعض .
 




 6/ ايه اكتر صفة فيك بتشد البنات لصداقتك ؟؟ ( و بليز متقوليش روحى اسأليهم )

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا سعيد انك سألت السؤال ده 
الواحد بقاه يقعد يمدح ف نفسه للصبح 
هن دايما بيقولوا عني اني حد (محترم) 
انا معرفش محترم ديه يعني ايه 
بس اعتقد ان هيه ديه اكتر صفة .





7/ اذكر 3 عيوب تستطيع احتمالهم فى شريكة حياتك ( على سبيل المثال ) .. و 3 عيوب لا تستطيع التعامل معاهم مطلقًا ( غير الغباء ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اظن ان بعد اللي ميتسماش  اي حاجة تانية تهون و ممكن التعامل معاها 
لكن نقدر نقول ال(سِّمّاوية ) \ الحِشريّة \ الحسد .
 




8/ هل تعتبر نفسك راجل غيور ؟؟ و ايه رايك فى الغيرة ؟؟ هل اسبابها شعور بالنقص ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اعتقد اني غيور , و يقينا له علاقة بالنقص اكتر من مجرد الشعور بالنقص , و كلنا ننقص اشياءََ بشكل او باخر .
الشعور بالنقص او الدونية inferiority  مختلف عن ان الانسان فعلا يكون عنده نقص ف شئ ما .
و بتجاوز الغيرة ديه اني اكمّل نقائصي .





9/ من الذكاء ان تتظاهر بالغباء فى بعض الاوقات .. ايه رايك فى الكلام دة ؟ مع او ضد ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

موافق
بل ده م التكتيكات اللي بستعملها سخسيا 
 




10/ ماذا لو : حبيبتك كانت غيورة و طلبت تقلل من علاقات الصداقة و الزمالة مع البنات .. هيكون ايه رد فعلك ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ازعم ان في علاقاتي ما يستوجب الغيرة , لكن لو طلبت هقاوح شوية 
ثم هخليها تبقى صديقتهن اكتر , يبقى صديقاتها هي مش انا
و لو كل ده منفعش , هسمع الكلام ...... مؤقتا 
 





11/ صفة فى والدتك تتمناها فى شريكة حياتك ( غير الذكاء و الجمال ) .. و اشمعنا الصفة دى بالذات ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الطبيخ 
اعتقد اني مش هقدر استغنى عن اكلات اتعودت عليها طول عمري , خصوصا ان سمعة بنات اليومين دول ف الطبيخ ..... انهم بيعتمدوا ع الدليفري ... زييينا يعني 
 
بس عموما , انا اتعلمت الطبيخ , و بعمل الاكلات اللي بحبها , استعدادا للمواقف اللي بنسمع عنها 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

إجابااات جميله جدا و صريحه جدا 
احب اعلق حبه حجات بس



> *و تاني مرة بتاعة احلى واحدة فيكم اللي لابسة جزمة صفرا*



*مش هنسا الموقف ده طووول حياتى كان محرج جدا جدا و ضحكنا على نفسنا للصبح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*إنت منهم بئا :warning:*

*تانى جزء*
*



 اللي بشوفه ان الاخوات لما بيكبروا - بعد ما الولد بيكون قطع شعر اخته و البنت بهدلته ضرب  - ان الاخوات بيكونوا من اقرب الاصدقاء بالنسبة لبعض .

أنقر للتوسيع...

** عندك حق  و فكرتنى بعلاقتى بأخويا فعلا كنا بنقطع بعض وانا الى كنت بكسب و ببهدله ههههههههههههههه *
* متابعا بقيت الاسئله
*


----------



## white.angel (6 فبراير 2013)

*رجعتلك تانى للمرة الاخير .. بكل اسف .. واتمنى تكون مستمتع معنا بالحوار  ..

**1) ماسبب فشل علاقات الحب الخمس .. ولِمَ لم تنجح احداهم فى التحول الى ارتباط :love34:؟*

*2) كيف كان رد فعلك عندما اخبرتك امك انها وجدت لك عروس ملائمه .. ويتوجب عليك رؤيتها .. 
او كيف سيكون رد فعلك ان حد هذا فى المستقبل leasantr؟ *

*3) لِم نجد ازدواجيه فى شخصيه الرجل .. فهو يصادق راقصه وعندما يريد الزواج يبحث عن امرآه فاضله :dntknw:؟*

*4) اذا احببت فتاه واردت لفت نظرها او التعبير عن مشاعرك لها .. كيف ستقوم بهذا :mus25:؟*

*5) هل انت عصبى .. وماذا قد تفعل وانت فى ثورة غضب:a82: ؟*

*6) هل تقبل بلقب "جوز الست" :smil16:؟*

*7) اذا استيقظت يوماً ووجدت نفسك امرآه .. ماذا ستفعل:smile01 ؟*

*8) كنت فى المترو .. محطة السادات كدة :heat: .. الدنيا زحمها ولقيت بنت .. 
ضربتك بالقلم :vava:.. وقالتلك "احترم نفسك" .. كيف سيكون رد فعلك :gun:؟*

*9) فى الوقت الحالى .. من هم اهم ثلاث سيدات فى حياتك :t31: ؟*

*10) الذكاء هو اهم صفه تبحث عنها فى شريكة حياتك .. هل تقبل بها ان كانت تفوقك ذكاء :lightbulb:؟*

*11) هل تؤثر بك دموع امرآه .. وهل حقاً قوة المرآه تكمن فى ضعفها :t23:؟*

*سعدت جداً بحضرتك:give_rose .. وبهذا الحوار الراقى**:give_rose** .. *
*اسيبك مع شقاوه 
*​


----------



## end (6 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *رجعتلك تانى للمرة الاخير .. بكل اسف .. *


*ايه ده خلاص كدة ؟ 
للأسف انا حاسس احساس حسن الهلالي و هو بيقول .....*






*الأول 

لا بجد , كنت سعيد اني كنت في استضافتكما *



> *1) ماسبب فشل علاقات الحب الخمس .. ولِمَ لم تنجح احداهم فى التحول الى ارتباط ؟*


*هو محدش عرف اني كنت بحب حد , زي ما قلت , انا اساسا مكنتش واخد قرار الارتباط , فلم اصارح اياََ من بنات حواء بهذا السر الخطير *





> *2) كيف كان رد فعلك عندما اخبرتك امك انها وجدت لك عروس ملائمه .. ويتوجب عليك رؤيتها ..
> او كيف سيكون رد فعلك ان حد هذا فى المستقبل ؟ *


*هي ماما شافت مني كل ردود الافعال بصراحة 
مرة قلتلها اه طبعا يلا بينا , فهي فهمت اني بهزر 
مرة قلتلها متفكريش ف الموضوع ده دلوقتي فهي زعلت شوية 
و هكذا كل مرة حاجة جديدة .
ف المستقبل ,مممممممممممممممممممممممم
 اعتقد اني لازم اسافر قبل ما ندخل ع المرة الجاية *




> *3) لِم نجد ازدواجيه فى شخصيه الرجل .. فهو يصادق راقصه وعندما يريد الزواج يبحث عن امرآه فاضله ؟*


*من ناحية , فهو تصرف عقلاني , يعني فعلا المفروض يبحث عن امرآه فاضلة
من ناحية تانية , فهو تصرف سافل , لان النص الاولاني متصل بغريزته و بيقرر وقتها انه يلغي عقله شوية .
ده صراع مستمر بين الغريزة و تلبيتها بشكل رخيص , و بين العقل و المعايير اللي بيفرضها .
و ده مجرد شكل من اشكال الصراع مش هو الشكل الوحيد
مثله مثل المجاهد في سبيل الله , اللي قرر ان الكدب هو الطريق اللي هيعلي بيه كلمة الله !
*


> *4) اذا احببت فتاه واردت لفت نظرها او التعبير عن مشاعرك لها .. كيف ستقوم بهذا ؟*


*غالبا هيكون بطريقة مفاجئة قاتلة تشلّها عن الحركة و تخليها توافق ع طول 
يعني بعد ما اتطمن انها مرتاحة لي , و انها مش مرتبطة , هدخل ف الموضوع على طول 
تصور الموقف مضحك جدا , بس اعتقد اني هعمل كدة 
طبعا مش بشكل منفّر , لكن ممكن يكون المدخل " لو جالك عريس امّور و حليوة زيي هتقولي ايه ؟  "
*





> *5) هل انت عصبى .. وماذا قد تفعل وانت فى ثورة غضب ؟*


*كنت عصبي
انا دلوقتي من ابرد عِباد الله 
و لو حصلت المعجزة و غضبت , فهعمل زي ما كنت بعمل , يا اما بلعب ضغط , يا اما بنزل اجري ف الاستاداو ف الشارع  , برجع تعبان , بنام , بصحي زي الفل 
*



> *6) هل تقبل بلقب "جوز الست" ؟*


*هو انا وضعي لا يسمح بالبقاء كدة, و بعد فترة من التعامل معايا بقدر افرض نفسي .
لكن لو ف اللقاء الاول و هي معروفة اكتر مني , فبالعكس ده يسعدني انها تكون شخصية مميزة
مؤقتا برضه *





> *7) اذا استيقظت يوماً ووجدت نفسك امرآه .. ماذا ستفعل ؟*


*هنام تاني هههههههههههههههههههههههههه leasantr
لا حقيقة , هحاول استمتع بالحياة الجديدة , اتعلم الثرثرة بقاه  و كدة 
من وجهة نظر تانية انا بعذر البنات ف الرغي , المجتمع مبيديلهمش اي شغلانة بديلة عن الكلام .
لا ينفع تعمل رياضة ولا تتسكع ف الشارع زيينا و كدة , معذورات برضه.
*


> *8) كنت فى المترو .. محطة السادات كدة  .. الدنيا زحمها ولقيت بنت ..
> ضربتك بالقلم .. وقالتلك "احترم نفسك" .. كيف سيكون رد فعلك ؟*


*هضرب اللي جنبي عشان الشبهة تروح عليه 

للأسف , زمان كان ممكن الواحد يخاف من موقف زي ده , كان المتحرّش بيتعلّق
دلوقتي بقت دايما البنت هي السبب , و الناس بتبص و تمصمص شفايفها و بس .*



> *9) فى الوقت الحالى .. من هم اهم ثلاث سيدات فى حياتك  ؟*


*ماما , تيتا
و الست اللي ماسكة دفتر الحضور و الانصراف ف الشغل عندي *






> *10) الذكاء هو اهم صفه تبحث عنها فى شريكة حياتك .. هل تقبل بها ان كانت تفوقك ذكاء ؟*


*هقبل و معنديش ادنى شك
هيكون تحدي ممتاز , و انا بحب التحدي 
بالاضافة اني هكون متطمن جدا على اولادنا .*




> *11) هل تؤثر بك دموع امرآه .. وهل حقاً قوة المرآه تكمن فى ضعفها ؟*


*و مين مبيأثرش فيه الدموع من رجل او ست ؟
لكن مش ده بس قوة المرآه , هو بس فيه تقاليد الستات بيتناقلوها بين بعض لاستغلال المسألة ديه .
الست نفسها تقدر تكون قوية و تجيب حقها , لكن الستات بيقولوا لبعض اعملي نفسك منكسرة و ضعيفة و الراجل هيجيبلك حقك من غير ما تتعبي .
و كلنا بنقع ف الفخ ده بصراحة  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*بغض النظر عن حسن الهلالى بس وايت بس اللى خلصت انا لسة ليا دفعة اسئلة :99: 

اجاباتك كانت رائعة بجد و موتنى من الضحك و خصوصًا فى : *



> *هضرب اللي جنبي عشان الشبهة تروح عليه
> *



:new6::new6::new6:​


> *
> و الست اللي ماسكة دفتر الحضور و الانصراف ف الشغل عندي *



*كلنا بنحترم الست دى احترام مبالغ فيه الحقيقة :fun_lol:*



> * هو بس فيه تقاليد الستات بيتناقلوها بين بعض لاستغلال المسألة ديه*



*احب اقولك انهم مش محتاجين يتناقلو حاجة .. دى بالفطرة :smile01*

*
انتظرنى مع آآآآآآخر اسئلة ليك معانا :t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*رجعتلك مع آخر مجموعة اسئلة .. و المرة دى الاخيرة بجد .. :smi420:

1/ ايه رأيك فى جواز الصالونات ؟؟ و هل تقبل بيه ولا لازم جواز عن حب ؟؟30:

2/ هل الجواز هدف اساسى فى حياتك لتكوين اسرة ولا ممكن تعيش عاذب لو قدرت تخدم نفسك ؟:heat:

3/ " الصداقة بين الولد و البنت حب على نار هادئة " .. ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة من واقع الصداقات اللى حواليك ؟؟ :Love_Letter_Open:

4/ " البكاء ضعف " .. مع أم ضد ؟ و هل ممكن فى يوم تبكى قدام بنت ؟:closedeye

5/ كررت كلمة " مؤقتا " فى ردود كتير .. و ماذا بعد ؟؟ يعنى بعد المؤقت ايه اللى هيغير الحال ؟؟ بالنقاش ولا فرض الامر الواقع ؟؟:t9:

6/ هل حصل و بنت عاكستك قبل كدة ؟؟ و لو حصل قالتلك ايه ؟؟ و كان ايه رد فعلك ؟؟:11azy:

7/ ماذا لو : وقعت فى المحظور و حبيت بنوتة جدًا ثم قالتلك " انا اسفة مش عايزة اسافر برا مصر عايزة اعيش هنا " ... هتضحى بمين فيهم ؟؟ بحبك ولا بحلم الهروب ؟؟:smi411:

8/ لو متاح ليك تقابل 3 شخصيات نسائية تاريخية او مشهورة .. تختار مين ال 3 ؟؟ و اشمعنا ؟

9/ سؤال من باب الدعابة لا اكثرولا اقل .. افترض انك بتكتب اعلان طلب جواز فى جريدة .. بتذكر فيه مميزاتك و المواصفات اللى طالبها فى البنت اللى تكلمك ... يلا ابدع :new6:

10/ من خلال معاملتك او متابعتك ( دة لو افترضنا انك متابع او بتسمع عن اى بنت فى المنتدى هنا ) هقولك صفة و تقول شايفها فى مين او متوقعها فى مين ( بنات فقط ) ::99:
-	طيبة 
-	دمها خفيف
-	قوية 
-	جميلة 
-	ذكية 

11/ اخر سؤال خالص .. بنطلب من حضرتك رأيك فى العبدة لله و فى الاخت وايت :closedeye.. مع ذكر العيوب و المميزات .. و يفضل ذكر المميزات اولا طبعا :smile01

خلصت اسئلتنا و خلصت حلقتنا منتظرة اجاباتك جدًااااا و اتمنى اننا نكون مش ضايقناك فى حاجة .. بجد اتشرفنا جدًا بوجودك معانا و كانت من امتع الحلقات اللى قدمناها .. مش هقولك نكررها بدل ما تضربنى:11azy: بس هقولك اننا كسبنا اننا اتعرفنا على شخصية جميلة و محترمة زى حضرتك 
*


----------



## end (6 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *1/ ايه رأيك فى جواز الصالونات ؟؟ و هل تقبل بيه ولا لازم جواز عن حب ؟؟
> *



*الناس ظروفها مش زي بعضها
انا متفهم جدا لظروف الزيجات التقليدية و لكن لا اظن انها تتناسب معايا*




> * 2/ هل الجواز هدف اساسى فى حياتك لتكوين اسرة ولا ممكن تعيش عاذب لو قدرت تخدم نفسك ؟*


*لا , ع الاقل ف المرحلة اللي انا فيها الجواز مش هدف اساسي .
الجواز ملوش اي علاقة بالخدمة خالص , برضه انا متفهم تماما للي بيتجوزوا كدة , لكن مش انا*



> * 3/ " الصداقة بين الولد و البنت حب على نار هادئة " .. ايه رأيك فى الكلام دة من واقع الصداقات اللى حواليك ؟؟ *


*ديه مشكلة من مشاكل حياتي 
في الوسط اللي انا فيه , مفيش حاجة اسمها صداقة , بيعتبروا الصداقة (مشروع جواز)
و ان كنت افضّل طبعا ان الزيجات تتم بين الاصدقاء , لكن الازمة ان بمجرد صرف النظر عن الزواج , الصداقة بتنتهي .
قيمة الصداقة مفقودة ف الوسط عندي , و بالتالي اه هو (مشروع حب) , و ده انا مش موافق عليه .*



> * 4/ " البكاء ضعف " .. مع أم ضد ؟ و هل ممكن فى يوم تبكى قدام بنت ؟*


*انا مؤمن بالالتزام بقيم المجتمع 
فمدام البكاء ضعف مجتمعيا , يبقى البكاء ضعف
عندي هو ليس ضعفا , لكن لاننا عايشين وسط ناس فلازم نحط ف دماغنا اعتباراتهم .
و عليه , فكلنا بنتحاشى البكاء قدام اي حد مش بس البنات 
اما لو حدث جلل و بكيت , او حتى شفت فلم لمسني فبكيت , انا شخصيا مبكونش مكسوف .*



> * 5/ كررت كلمة " مؤقتا " فى ردود كتير .. و ماذا بعد ؟؟ يعنى بعد المؤقت ايه اللى هيغير الحال ؟؟ بالنقاش ولا فرض الامر الواقع ؟؟*


*واحد مننا هيغير طبعه 
ده الملاحظ بين كل الازواج , بنقارن بينهما قبل الزواج و بعده , و بيتقاربا بشكل مدهش 
فانا شخصيا معنديش مشكلة ان انا اللي اتغير , مبيكونش حسب خطة مسبقة و مبيكونش بالنقاش ولا بالامر الواقع 
اعتقد انه بيتم بتأثير الجاذبية الارضية 
يعني شوية من هنا و شوية من هنا عشان الدنيا تمشي .*



> * 6/ هل حصل و بنت عاكستك قبل كدة ؟؟ و لو حصل قالتلك ايه ؟؟ و كان ايه رد فعلك ؟؟*


*هو انا اكتر مرة فاكرها , كنت ماشي مع واحد صاحبي , فالبنت عاكست صاحبي بصراحة *



> * 7/ ماذا لو : وقعت فى المحظور و حبيت بنوتة جدًا ثم قالتلك " انا اسفة مش عايزة اسافر برا مصر عايزة اعيش هنا " ... هتضحى بمين فيهم ؟؟ بحبك ولا بحلم الهروب ؟؟*


*هو الصراع هنا مش بينها و بين الحلم
هو الصراع هيكون ف حكمي على قدراتها العقلية 

لكن نفرض مثلا انها فتاة احلامي , و انها مش هتسافر لارتباطها باسرتها مثلا .
اعتقد اني مش هسافر , اعتقد انها هتكون اللؤلؤة اللي هبيع الباقي عشانها .*



> * 8/ لو متاح ليك تقابل 3 شخصيات نسائية تاريخية او مشهورة .. تختار مين ال 3 ؟؟ و اشمعنا ؟*



*هو انا مش بختار احسن 3 لكن هختار اول 3 يجو ف بالي 

1- مريم العذراء ,.............. يوووووووووووووووووووووووووه ديه هتبقى حكاية , اسألها عن مشاعرها مع الطفل يسوع , يا نهار ابيض , حكاية فعلا .


2- سعاد حسني , سعاد عندي من رموز الحياة , اعتقد انها حد جمييييييييييييييييل جدا حتى في اسوأ حالاتها .


3- الأم تريزا ,
- الصوفية الرهبانية القبطية تتميز انها ذكورية , و انها منعزلة عن العالم و ان كانت لا تعاديه غالبا
لكن تريزا بتمثل عندي النموذج اللي بنفتقده , الصوفية العامِلة , اللي بتشوف يسوع وسط البشر , في رأيي ان العالَم محتاج لنقل الخبرة ديه .*




> * 9/افترض انك بتكتب اعلان طلب جواز  فى جريدة .. بتذكر فيه مميزاتك و المواصفات اللى طالبها فى البنت اللى  تكلمك ... يلا ابدع *


*تكون جميلة عشان Libertus ميزعلش 
روحها مصرية , بتفكر , بتقرا 
و يفضل تكون عايزة تسافر *
*
10 - 11
معلش اعذروني , زي منتم شايفين انا متمركز ف القسم الحواري و اعتقد اني غير مؤهل للحكم على حد من خلال المنتدى , بس لو لي اخوات بنات , كنت احب يكونوا ف شقاوتكما 
اعتقد انكما بهذا الجمال , مهما كان المظهر
*





*اتمنى ليكم كل سعادة , و زي ما بدأنا بالورد , نختم بالورد *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2013)

حوار جمييل إستمتعت بيه الحقيقه--
 و برافو يا بنانيت  اسئله جميييله جدا جدا--
شكرا للكل


----------



## girgis2 (7 فبراير 2013)

*
تسجيل إعجاب بإجاباتك دي يا أخ end وخصوصاً خصوصاً:-*​


end قال:


> *الناس ظروفها مش زي بعضها
> *



*وإنك متفــهــــــــــم ده كويس  :t16: :t16:*


​


----------



## end (18 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عندك حق  و فكرتنى بعلاقتى بأخويا فعلا كنا بنقطع بعض وانا الى كنت بكسب و ببهدله ههههههههههههههه *
> * متابعا بقيت الاسئله*



*شفت الصورة ديه انهاردة قلت هو ده *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 فبراير 2013)

*استاذ اند .. اجاباتك كانت عقلانية جدًا و حلوة جدًا .. استمتعت معاك بالحلقة دى و كنت مبسوطة بالاسئلة و الاجابات .. و يشرفنى فعلا انى اتعرفت على انسان محترم و مثقف و متفتح زى حضرتك  نورتنا و نتمنى اننا نشوفك دايما فى الاقسام الشبابية 

انتظرونا مع ضيف جديد .. بس مش قريبًا أوى يعنى:smil15: *


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مارس 2013)

*اليوم 10 شهر مارس 
يعنى الفارق 21 يوم :spor24:

وبتعيبوا على مرسى معملش حاجة فى 8 أشهر .؟:ranting:

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *اليوم 10 شهر مارس
> يعنى الفارق 21 يوم :spor24:
> 
> وبتعيبوا على مرسى معملش حاجة فى 8 أشهر .؟:ranting:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه ايه دة ؟؟ تحب اعملك كام خطاب زى بتوع مرسى طيب ؟؟ :scenic: 

راجع نفسك بقا :beee:

معلش احنا بنعتذر على التأخير و موعدكش بحاجة قريب بصراحة .. احنا الاتنين طلبة غلابة:spor24: و بندخل قليل و مواعيدنا مش منتظمة خالص  استحملونا *


----------



## white.angel (11 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> معلش احنا بنعتذر على التأخير و موعدكش بحاجة قريب بصراحة .. احنا الاتنين طلبة غلابة:spor24: و بندخل قليل و مواعيدنا مش منتظمة خالص  استحملونا *


*انا سقف احلامى اقابل الغلبانه تييي ولو صدفه :vava:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *انا سقف احلامى اقابل الغلبانه تييي ولو صدفه :vava:*​



*انا فقدت فيكى الامل اصلا :smile02 

اشوف فيكى يوم انتى و كيلتك و كيلتى و كورساتنا فى ساعة واحدة :vava:*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مارس 2013)

> *ههههههههههههههههه ايه دة ؟؟ تحب اعملك كام خطاب زى بتوع مرسى طيب ؟؟ :scenic: *



أخت شقاوة بعض الامور تؤخذ بمحمل الجد ولانعتبر عن فكرة فى مضمونها غير مقبولة بل هى هادفة فى أموار غير مرئية عالمين أنها لها منفعة لا يهم لها فالبحث عن طريق علم الهيستولجى له اثار ميرستولجيا


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

ﻻاااا بايبل....باقول لك...اكتب انجليزي وحياة طنط...

عشان خاطري....العربي بتاعك مش مفهوم خااالص  :S


----------



## white.angel (11 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أخت شقاوة بعض الامور تؤخذ بمحمل الجد ولانعتبر عن فكرة فى مضمونها غير مقبولة بل هى هادفة فى أموار غير مرئية عالمين أنها لها منفعة لا يهم لها فالبحث عن طريق علم الهيستولجى له اثار ميرستولجيا


*இந்த மொழியாக்கத்தை  :smile02*​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻاااا بايبل....باقول لك...اكتب انجليزي وحياة طنط...
> 
> عشان خاطري....العربي بتاعك مش مفهوم خااالص  :S


تكوينى النفسى والاجتماعى كل هذا له اثر على كتاباتى فى المنتدى فلاتحسب عدم معرفتك بالكلام يكون ان الكلام له مضمون ضامن على حياة افكار الاعضاء 



ياعم انا باخذ دروس حالياً فى قاموس عربى اخونجى وبجرب فيكم بس وشكل التعليم عسل


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مارس 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *இந்த மொழியாக்கத்தை  :smile02*​


இரவு, காலை வணக்கம்:banned:


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> تكوينى النفسى والاجتماعى كل هذا له اثر على كتاباتى فى المنتدى فلاتحسب عدم معرفتك بالكلام يكون ان الكلام له مضمون ضامن على حياة افكار الاعضاء
> 
> 
> 
> ياعم انا باخذ دروس حالياً فى قاموس عربى اخونجى وبجرب فيكم بس وشكل التعليم عسل



مضمون ضامن على حياة؟!!

يا عم اكتب انجليزي ابوس ايدك مش فاهم حااااجة!!


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مضمون ضامن على حياة؟!!
> 
> يا عم اكتب انجليزي ابوس ايدك مش فاهم حااااجة!!




حاضر يا عم من هنا ورايح هتجد الكتابة مفهومة


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2013)

*واخيراً فى ضيف جديد ... بعد طول انتظار ...30:*
* والمرادى مش اى ضيف .. دة ادم مطلع عنينا كلنا ... 
و مبيسترش على  حد مننا ابداً ... تعالوا نفكر كدة مين هو.. :99:*

* كل واحد عنده توقع يكرمشهولى فى تقييم  ... *
*واللى هتطلع اجابته صحيحه ... هيكسب توقيع عليه صورة موووورسى .... *
*:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *واخيراً فى ضيف جديد ... بعد طول انتظار ...30:*
> * والمرادى مش اى ضيف .. دة ادم مطلع عنينا كلنا ...
> و مبيسترش على  حد مننا ابداً ... تعالوا نفكر كدة مين هو.. :99:*
> 
> ...



*موووووسى ؟؟ ادى دقنى لو حد عبرك بربع تقييم حتى :11azy:

قولى كدة التقييم فيه صورة انجلينا جولى و شوفى هتجمعى كام تقييم :99:*


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *موووووسى ؟؟ ادى دقنى لو حد عبرك بربع تقييم حتى :11azy:
> 
> قولى كدة التقييم فيه صورة انجلينا جولى و شوفى هتجمعى كام تقييم :99:*



*شايفه كدة :smi411:*

*خلاص يا جماعه الصورة اللى تحبوها *
*سواء انسان او حيوان ... يعنى هننوع بين انجلينا الله يباركلها ومورسى الله يصلح حاله :smil7:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2013)

طالما انجلينا جولى نستمع اليكم 
وعلى الطلاق بالثلاثة من مرات واحد صاحبى مسلم معرفوش 
لوحد جاب سيرة اللى عقلى ولاداعى ذكر اسمه هو عارف هعمل فية اى 

مالها اختنا انجلينا جولى .؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*انا اعتقد والله اعلم *
*بايبل *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *و مبيسترش على حد مننا ابداً ... تعالوا نفكر كدة مين هو.. *​


*مبيسترش يبقى عياد ...:smile01 فيه غيره ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبيسترش يبقى عياد ...:smile01 فيه غيره ؟؟؟*​




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*شاب ذكى طموح .. يتقن كل ما يفعله بدقة يفتقرها الكثيرون منا .. له فى المنتدى ذكريات كثيرة .. يعرفه الجميع جيدًا جدًا .. حبيب الجميع و الاقرب إلى القلوب .. ان اطلقت عليه " شيخ حارة " منتدانا فلن يكون من فراغ .. فهو يحفظ تفاصيل المنتدى الصغيرة و خباياه عن ظاهر قلب .. قلب كبير .. اخ لنا جميعًا .. ماعدا واحدة فقط :t23: .. 
دعونا نترك الحديث عنه لنتحدث إليه .. لنعلم عن آخر أخبار قصة حبه و تفاصيل علاقاته بالمرأة عمومًا و حبيبته خصوصًا:mus25: .. 
معنا و معكم ..

العضو السوسة .. !! Coptic Lion !!​**
منورنا بجد يا عياد .. و انا متحمسة جدًا للحوار دة .. حاسة انها هتبقى حلقة جميلة .. بس انت متنقش فيها :smile01 .. اة و التقييمات بالنص* :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

*منور يا عياد باشا متابعة معاكم طبعا *
*اخ لنا جميعًا ماعدا واحدة فقط
*مين ها ها ها ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شاب ذكى طموح .. يتقن كل ما يفعله بدقة يفتقرها الكثيرون منا .. له فى المنتدى ذكريات كثيرة .. يعرفه الجميع جيدًا جدًا .. حبيب الجميع و الاقرب إلى القلوب .. ان اطلقت عليه " شيخ حارة " منتدانا فلن يكون من فراغ .. فهو يحفظ تفاصيل المنتدى الصغيرة و خباياه عن ظاهر قلب .. قلب كبير .. اخ لنا جميعًا .. ماعدا واحدة فقط :t23: ..
> دعونا نترك الحديث عنه لنتحدث إليه .. لنعلم عن آخر أخبار قصة حبه و تفاصيل علاقاته بالمرأة عمومًا و حبيبته خصوصًا:mus25: ..
> معنا و معكم ..
> 
> ...



*نور المسيح ونورك يا دكتره 
وتشكري عالمقدمده الكبيره عليا دي 
نردهالك في الافراح كده 

بس والنبي خفي ايديك في الاسئله 
والنبي والنبي والنبي 

وانا هبقي اشوفك في موضوع التقيمات ده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

شقاوة خليكى شاهدة انا بسال سؤال سهل لعياد وهو مردش عليه 
خليكى معايا وانا هغرقك تقييمات هههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منور يا عياد باشا متابعة معاكم طبعا *
> *اخ لنا جميعًا ماعدا واحدة فقط
> *مين ها ها ها ​



*كلي عيش حضرتك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شقاوة خليكى شاهدة انا بسال سؤال سهل لعياد وهو مردش عليه
> خليكى معايا وانا هغرقك تقييمات هههههههه​



* نحمد الله ان اتنين بس اللي ليهم الحق في السؤال 
والاتنين واخدين رشاوي علشان يبعدوا عن السؤال ده  :59:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نحمد الله ان اتنين بس اللي ليهم الحق في السؤال
> والاتنين واخدين رشاوي علشان يبعدوا عن السؤال ده  :59:
> *​


ههههههههه لا بقولك ايه امة لا اله الا الله ليها الحق فى السؤال بقى 
وشقاوتى حبيبتى مش هترفض انى اسال 
انا بقا مش باجى بالرشاوى 
​


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نحمد الله ان اتنين بس اللي ليهم الحق في السؤال
> والاتنين واخدين رشاوي علشان يبعدوا عن السؤال ده  :59:
> *​


* انا مخدتش حاجة :smile01*
*وروح جاوبب على سؤال طنطك رورا يلا :act23:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كان نفسى انزلك الاسئله انهارده ... بس الشيطان بيهدينى فى موضوع اخر ... افنشه معاه واجيلك :t23::t23:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه لا بقولك ايه امة لا اله الا الله ليها الحق فى السؤال بقى
> وشقاوتى حبيبتى مش هترفض انى اسال
> انا بقا مش باجى بالرشاوى
> ​



* انت بتحلم يا حلمي ههههههههه :smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انت بتحلم يا حلمي ههههههههه :smile01
> *​


وماله يا سيدى الحلم مسيره يتحقق ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * انا مخدتش حاجة :smile01*
> *وروح جاوبب على سؤال طنطك رورا يلا :act23:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ​


قوليلو يا وايت  لو معرفتش هتجيلى روح معدنية يرضيكى كدا 
​


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> قوليلو يا وايت  لو معرفتش هتجيلى روح معدنية يرضيكى كدا
> ​


*ابداً :bud:
ولا معدنيه ولا بلاستيكيه ... اول مارسى على الليله هحكيلك كل حاجة ... بس اتقلى :smile01:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*بصو اللى هيدينى تقييمات اكتر مطلبه هيتنفذ .. 

يلا اهو مزااااااااااد .. هيصو :smile01:smile01:smile01*


*وايت يهديكى ربنا .. احنا الكبار و احنا الاعقل و الاكثر احترامًا .. متخليش حد ينزلك لمستواه ياغالية  اهدى بقا و ركزى فى الموضوع دة :t4:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ابداً :bud:
> ولا معدنيه ولا بلاستيكيه ... اول مارسى على الليله هحكيلك كل حاجة ... بس اتقلى :smile01:smile01:smile01*​


حاتر هحاول اتقل مع انى مش قادرة 
​


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وايت يهديكى ربنا .. احنا الكبار و احنا الاعقل و الاكثر احترامًا .. متخليش حد ينزلك لمستواه ياغالية  اهدى بقا و ركزى فى الموضوع دة :t4:*


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جيت انزلك صور ملايكه مرضيتش تنزل .. اول مره تحصل فى تاريخ وجودى فى المنتدى ... يلا ربنا يهدهم ... قصدى يهديهم :smile01*
*طبعا الملايكه :new8:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*هل تعلموا منك ليها ليها ليها 
اني وبصفتي العضو السوسه وحامل اسرار المنتدي 


لو حرف نزل كده ولا كده 
عليا الطلاج بالتساعو فات هبعبع 
بس 
انا نبهت خلاص هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصو اللى هيدينى تقييمات اكتر مطلبه هيتنفذ ..
> 
> يلا اهو مزااااااااااد .. هيصو :smile01:smile01:smile01*


هى دى السداقة يا شقشق مكنش العشم ابدا 
لو عرفتى ومش قولتيلى هزعل منك 
وهعرف من وايت هى قالتلى اتقلى لما اعرف هقولك 
وانا تقلانة اهو ومستنية ​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2013)

عياد منور ياجدي  .. 

اناا شايفة انهم عايزين يعرفوا حببتك مين 
وواضح كمان ان في اجماع ع كداا :smil15:

إلا صحيح  هي مين بقي .. ؟ :t9:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> عياد منور ياجدي  ..
> 
> اناا شايفة انهم عايزين يعرفوا حببتك مين
> وواضح كمان ان في اجماع ع كداا :smil15:
> ...



*حتي انتي ا فبرونيا 
دي احنا فتشوبين زي بعض مش كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هى دى السداقة يا شقشق مكنش العشم ابدا
> لو عرفتى ومش قولتيلى هزعل منك
> وهعرف من وايت هى قالتلى اتقلى لما اعرف هقولك
> وانا تقلانة اهو ومستنية ​



* يبقي هتتقلي كتير لانها مش هتعرف هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يبقي هتتقلي كتير لانها مش هتعرف هههههههههههه
> *​


ايه ده بقى انت عاوزنى اموت وانا مش عارفة السر ده 
لا كدا مش حلو انا لازم اعرف يا بشررررررررررر
:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده بقى انت عاوزنى اموت وانا مش عارفة السر ده
> لا كدا مش حلو انا لازم اعرف يا بشررررررررررر
> :thnk0001::thnk0001:​



*بعد الشر عليكي يا خالتي 
كلها كام شهر 
وكل شيج هينكشف 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حتي انتي ا فبرونيا
> دي احنا فتشوبين زي بعض مش كده
> *​



لا ما اناا حولت نشاطي لبرنامج تاني :smil15:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا ما اناا حولت نشاطي لبرنامج تاني :smil15:​



*هتروحي من ربنا فين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي يا خالتي
> كلها كام شهر
> وكل شيج هينكشف
> *​


طب ما تخليها كل شيج انكشفن وبان ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هتروحي من ربنا فين *​



انا ملاحظ ان الكل بيتضهدك فى كل مكان يا عم الحج ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب ما تخليها كل شيج انكشفن وبان ​


*البحبحاني قال 
لا يجوز 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البحبحاني قال
> لا يجوز
> *​


الا مين البحبحانى ده ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الا مين البحبحانى ده ​



*اهو شخص ابن بني ادم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2013)

ابن اختى الغااالى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقعت فى المصيده يا جميييل هههههه
 هههههههه قاعده انا افرج  على الحوااااار و مستنيا الاسئله ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*تسجيل شماته ​*


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2013)

*اولاً وقبل اى شئ جبتلك شوية مانجه عشان اظبطلك دماغك وتجاوب بمزاج عالى كدة :smile01 ... اى خدعه عشان تعرف بس ان الزمايل جدعان :t23:*​​

*




*​
*
احنا مش لسه طبعاً هنتعرف عليك .... فاهندخل فى المفيد .. واعرف ان التهديدات مش بتجيب اى نتيجه :act19:  ... بس ممكن الرشاوى تجيب ونص كمان :mus13: ... اسمحلى ابدأ معاك بأول 11 سؤال كالمعتاد ..... واتمنى انهم ميبقوش خفاف ابداً :t23: 

1) من هو الرجل من وجهة نظرك .... وهل هناك فرق بين لفظتى "ذكر" و "رجل" ؟؟

2) هل حمل السلاح جزء من الرجوله ... ام ان الرجوله نابعه من الداخل لا تتأثر بأى شئ من الخارج ؟؟

3) كيف عبرت عن حبك للأنسانه التى ترتبط بها الان .. وكيف كان رد فعلها  ؟؟

4) بتعاكس ازاى :smile01 ... ومتقوليش عمرى ما عاكست بنت ... اعترف علطول ... لو بنت عجبتك اوى فى الشارع اقل كومنت بتقوله ايه ؟

5) حبيبتك هى قصة الحب رقم ..... وهل صارحتها بعلاقاتك :t23: ؟

**لـــــــــــــــــ :thnk0001: ــــــــــــو*
​*1) حبيبتك قالتلك لازم ننفصل واعفينى من ابداء الاسباب ؟؟ 

2) بموهبتك السوسيه المنفرده اكتشفت ان حبيبتك لها علاقات اخرى "غير عاطفيه" ولكن صداقه قويه مع شاب "البست فريند بتاع اليومين دول " :giveup:؟؟

3) لاحظت ان خطيبتك كل مقابله ... تتجول فى موبايلك و "تذاكر" كل الرسائل اللى عليه .. وتفتش فى محفظتك ... ؟؟

4) كنت فى مناسبه مع خطيبتك ... ولاحظت ان هناك شخص ... 
ينظر لها نظرات فاحصه جارحه بشكل واضح وسخيف ؟؟

**مــــا رأيـــــك ... ؟؟*
:new8::new8:
​*
1) ظاهره  the best friend المنتشره اليومين دول ... صاحبى الانتيم ويعرف كل تفاصيل حياتى حتى الخاصه وبنرغى فى الموبايل للفجر ... والليله دى ... وهل سبق وكان ليك "بست فريند " ؟

2) والدتك ... ماذا تمثل لك ... هل عدم رضاهاعن علاقه مافى حياتك يجعلك تعيد النظر بها ... وبنسبة % تخضع لها ؟

**دى بدايه كدة ... واسيبك من شقاوه :t23:*
​


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

هبقى اتابع الموضوع اول ما اروح او ممكن اخش اختلس نظرات على الاجابات فى وسط العمل 
منور يا حج​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2013)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* عيااااد انا لو منك اعتزل  هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* شكل الاسئله مستهدفه--*
* حقيقى حقيقى صدقت إنهم بيسعوا دايما فى فعل الخير ههههههههههههههههههه*
*  كنت شامعه يا ابن اختى و شكلك  هتسيييح هههههههههههههههههههه الدنيا دواااااره -*
* منغير شماته-- انا بفرج اهو ههههههههههههههه*
* مستنيا ضرب النار بئا و التقطيع ههههه*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

مستواكى مش عاجبنى يا وايت فيه اقوى من كدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

والله اسئله في مستوي الطالب الفاشل
باذن  ربنا هجاوب لما اروح 
بعد ما ارد علي الضيوف الكرام


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> مستواكى مش عاجبنى يا وايت فيه اقوى من كدة


* احنا لسه بنقول يا هادى*
*وببعدين عياد دة الغالى :smile01*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> والله اسئله في مستوي الطالب الفاشل
> باذن  ربنا هجاوب لما اروح
> بعد ما ارد علي الضيوف الكرام


*يعنى هنبقى احنا والكليه عليك ... وبعدين ليك فى ذمتنا33  كمان .. :act23:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*:new6::new6::new6: اجمد يا وحش :new6::new6::new6:

ايوة كدة يا وايت سايبة ورايا رجالة فى الموضوع :smile01


منورين يا ضيوفنا الكرام .. دة احنا هنتسلى للصبح 


*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
اشرب يا معلم 
مش عمال تقول اكيد بايبل 
لقد وقعت فى الفخ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ابن اختى الغااالى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وقعت فى المصيده يا جميييل هههههه
> هههههههه قاعده انا افرج  على الحوااااار و مستنيا الاسئله ههههههههههه



*خالتي يا خالتي 
معاك لب وسوداني لزوم الفرجه ولا ابعتلك حرنكش هههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تسجيل شماته ​*



*ال شماته ال 
مش مع السوسه حضرتك :smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هبقى اتابع الموضوع اول ما اروح او ممكن اخش اختلس نظرات على الاجابات فى وسط العمل
> منور يا حج​



* نورك يا عمنا :love45:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * عيااااد انا لو منك اعتزل  هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * شكل الاسئله مستهدفه--*
> * حقيقى حقيقى صدقت إنهم بيسعوا دايما فى فعل الخير ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



* لسُت انا هذا الرجل 
شغال يا خالتي ولو قدهم تاني ولا يهمني 
" سامحني يا رب انا بكدب "
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يعنى هنبقى احنا والكليه عليك ... وبعدين ليك فى ذمتنا33  كمان .. :act23:*​



* يخليكي للغلابه يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6: اجمد يا وحش :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ايوة كدة يا وايت سايبة ورايا رجالة فى الموضوع :smile01
> 
> ...



* عندك شيبسي ديلاتس ؟

علشان اجي اتفرج معاكي وسيبك من الاسئله تي ههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اشرب يا معلم
> مش عمال تقول اكيد بايبل
> لقد وقعت فى الفخ



* لا منا كنت عارف بس اهو تمويه ههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

*


white.angel قال:



اولاً وقبل اى شئ جبتلك شوية مانجه عشان اظبطلك دماغك وتجاوب بمزاج عالى كدة :smile01 ... اى خدعه عشان تعرف بس ان الزمايل جدعان :t23:​​





​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا انا كده ممكن انهار واعترف بكل حاجه 
جيتي الحرج يا خالتي 
ربنا يستر ومضعفش ههههههه




white.angel قال:




احنا مش لسه طبعاً هنتعرف عليك .... فاهندخل فى المفيد .. واعرف ان التهديدات مش بتجيب اى نتيجه :act19:  ... بس ممكن الرشاوى تجيب ونص كمان :mus13: ... اسمحلى ابدأ معاك بأول 11 سؤال كالمعتاد ..... واتمنى انهم ميبقوش خفاف ابداً :t23: 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 ولا تهديدات ولا رشاوي احنا هنمشي بما يرضي الله 
علشان ربنا يكرمنا في السبوبه دي 




white.angel قال:





1) من هو الرجل من وجهة نظرك .... وهل هناك فرق بين لفظتى "ذكر" و "رجل" ؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا الفرق بين " ذكر  " و " رجل "

الذكر هو نوع 
متواجد في الانسان والحيوان 
وليس للانسان يد في اختياره 

اما الرجل 
فهو من صنع نفسه 
بمعني ان مش كل الذكور رجال في المواقف 
وانا عن نفسي مش بقتصر لقب راجل علي الذكور بس 

لان في بنات كتير في نظري رجاله 
مش من حيث الشكل انما الاخلاق والتصرفات 


الراجل بقي من وجهه نظري 
تعريفه بسيط جداً 

الراجل هو اللي تحطيه في اي مكان يسد 
الراجل اللي ميعرفش حاجه معينه ميفتيش ويقول علشان ميعكش 
الراجل هو اللي يحمي نفسه وبيته 
الراجل اللي يشوف نفسه مخلوق زيه زي المرأه مش مرتبه اعلي
مع اختلاف بقي الوظائف والواجبات  





white.angel قال:



 
2) هل حمل السلاح جزء من الرجوله ... ام ان الرجوله نابعه من الداخل لا تتأثر بأى شئ من الخارج ؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


السلاح 
بصي هو الراجل اولاً واخيراً
قلب 
لو قلبه جامد معاه سلاح معاهوش سلاح 
مش هيفرق معاه 
" وعلي رأي المثل الشاطره تغزل برجل كنبه "

اما بقي الراجل اللي قلبه مش جامد 
لو معاه سلاح زي اللي معاهوش 
لانه هيخاف يستخدم السلاح وهيتاخد منه لو في مشكله وهكذا 
 
بس في المعتاد عندنا كصعايده لازم البيت يكون فيه سلاح 







white.angel قال:



 3) كيف عبرت عن حبك للأنسانه التى ترتبط بها الان .. وكيف كان رد فعلها  ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانتي مالك :smil15:
هههههههههههه 
لا بجد بقي

كان موقف لا أحُسد علي بصراحه 
ضربات قلبي كانت اسرع من قرارات مرسي
وجسمي تلج وخاااايف لحسد اتصد 

بس جات لحظه شجاعه 
ورحت قولت انا معجب بيكي 
طبعاً سكتت شويه 
وردت قالت ليه انا بالذات والكلام ده 
لانها هي كمان كانت مرتبكه 

وبس يا سيتي وراحت معيطه :new6:

 بس ساعتها كانت اول حاجه علملنها اننا صلينا سوا 
علشان ربنا يكون في العلاقه دي من اولها 




white.angel قال:



4) بتعاكس ازاى :smile01 ... ومتقوليش عمرى ما عاكست بنت ... اعترف علطول ... لو بنت عجبتك اوى فى الشارع اقل كومنت بتقوله ايه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 بصي انا مش ملاك بجناحين 
بس بامانه انا مش بعاكس نهائي 
حتي السواق اللي بيطلع معايا في الشغل 
بحرمه المعاكسه 
لاني قولتلها وهفضل اقولها 
لو انا ماشي وشوفت حد بيعاكس اختي او حد اعرفه هموته 
ليه احللها لنفسي واحرمها علي غيري 
وبعدين الرجوله مش في المعاكسه 
الرجوله اني اخلي اي بنت ماشيه وهي مش خايفه 
وده اللي بحاول اعمله مع اللي معايا 
محدش بيمشي معايا ويعاكس 




white.angel قال:



 5) حبيبتك هى قصة الحب رقم ..... وهل صارحتها بعلاقاتك :t23: ؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكلك مش ناويه علي عمار يا خالتي 

رقم اربعه بعون الله 
ومعاها كل الديتيلز والتفاصيل السابقه 

" موتو بغيظكم :smil15: "




			
				white.angel;3415432 [RIGHT قال:
			
		


لـــــــــــــــــ :thnk0001: ــــــــــــو
​1) حبيبتك قالتلك لازم ننفصل واعفينى من ابداء الاسباب ؟؟ 

[/RIGHT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 فال الله ولا فالك 
ايه الاسئله الفقر دي 
اعوز بالله :new6:


بصي انا كتبت اكتر من اجابه ومسحتها 
بس مستحيل اتخيل الموقف 
لان كل موقف وليه التصرف الوقتي بتاعه 




white.angel قال:




2) بموهبتك السوسيه المنفرده اكتشفت ان حبيبتك لها علاقات اخرى "غير عاطفيه" ولكن صداقه قويه مع شاب "البست فريند بتاع اليومين دول " :giveup:؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا صعيدي اه 
بس مش قفل 
انا عن نفسي عندي صديقات كتير 
وصديقات بجد وجدعان 

فا طبيعي يكون عندها الحق ده 
بس هستخدم موهبتي السوسيه 
لو انا شايف حاجه في الحد ده حاجه هي متعرفهاش او مش فاهمه ان دي غلط 
هنا هيبقي في  Stop ويبقي في كلام 




white.angel قال:




3) لاحظت ان خطيبتك كل مقابله ... تتجول فى موبايلك و "تذاكر" كل الرسائل اللى عليه .. وتفتش فى محفظتك ... ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


متاكده انها خطيبتي مش مباحث ؟
لا معندناش الكلام ده 

وزي ما بتقولي لو هيبقي وضع محتاج لتصحيح 





white.angel قال:




4) كنت فى مناسبه مع خطيبتك ... ولاحظت ان هناك شخص ... 
ينظر لها نظرات فاحصه جارحه بشكل واضح وسخيف ؟؟



أنقر للتوسيع...


هيبقي اخر تفحص يعمله في حياته 
لاني هجيبله عصايه المكفوفين هديه مني ليه :bud:





white.angel قال:





مــــا رأيـــــك ... ؟؟
:new8::new8:
​
1) ظاهره  the best friend المنتشره اليومين دول ... صاحبى الانتيم ويعرف كل تفاصيل حياتى حتى الخاصه وبنرغى فى الموبايل للفجر ... والليله دى ... وهل سبق وكان ليك "بست فريند " ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


ظاهره الاصحاب الانتيم موجوده 
وانا عايشها فعلاً
وفي ناس فعلاً امينه علي الاسرار دي 
بس انا براعي دايماً ان
الاصدقاء مفيش حاجه تتخبي بينهم 
مع مراعاه ان البنت بنت والولد ولد 
في خط فاصل مينفعش تخطيه 
غير كده انا عندي البيبس فريند اللي بتقولي عليهم دول :new6:




white.angel قال:





2) والدتك ... ماذا تمثل لك ... هل عدم رضاهاعن علاقه مافى حياتك يجعلك تعيد النظر بها ... وبنسبة % تخضع لها ؟



أنقر للتوسيع...


ام حبيبتي 
تمثل لي : امي حضرتك 

امي ليها  خبره عني في الحياه اكيد 
بس امي مش بتتدخل في حياتي من الناحيه العاطفيه 
لانها مقتنعه انها حياتي 
وفاهمه انها تخصني انا 
بمعني ان مديري في الشغل متحكم في كل امو الشغل بس لو حاول يتحكم في بيتي هتغابي عليها 

هي بقي عندها الفكره دي 





white.angel قال:








أنقر للتوسيع...




white.angel قال:



دى بدايه كدة ... واسيبك من شقاوه :t23:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 يعني سيباني مع بيبي سيتر يختي 
مهي هتسال هي التانيه بلا نيله :new6:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

الاسئلة حلوة يا وايت والاجابات جميلة يا عياد 
بس ايه الاسئلة دى احنا عاوزين اسئلة صعبة واليكم بعض منها 
1- اسم حبيبتك 
2- عنوانها 
3- رقم تليفونها 
هى دى الاسئلة يا بنات 
هعلمكم انا يعنى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الاسئلة حلوة يا وايت والاجابات جميلة يا عياد
> بس ايه الاسئلة دى احنا عاوزين اسئلة صعبة واليكم بعض منها
> 1- اسم حبيبتك
> 2- عنوانها
> ...


*وليه تتعبي نفسك 
حضراتكم تتفضلو مشكورين تسيبو عناوينكم وتليفوناتكم 
وانا اخليها تلف عليكم واحد واحد تعرفكم علي نفسها 

ال تليفونها ال 
:boxing:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وليه تتعبي نفسك
> حضراتكم تتفضلو مشكورين تسيبو عناوينكم وتليفوناتكم
> وانا اخليها تلف عليكم واحد واحد تعرفكم علي نفسها
> 
> ...


يا عمونا واحنا هنتعب لاعز منك 
لا احنا بنحب التعب 
منرضاش نتعبها انت قولنا واحنا مش هنقول لحد 
صدقنى صدقنى :59:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا عمونا واحنا هنتعب لاعز منك
> لا احنا بنحب التعب
> منرضاش نتعبها انت قولنا واحنا مش هنقول لحد
> صدقنى صدقنى :59:​



*اصبري انتي بس وكله هيبقي علني *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصبري انتي بس وكله هيبقي علني *​


مش قادرة اصبر ياناس اعمل ايه يعنى 
الفضول قتلنى هههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش قادرة اصبر ياناس اعمل ايه يعنى
> الفضول قتلنى هههههههههه
> ​


*الف بعد الشر عليكي يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الف بعد الشر عليكي يا خالتي
> *​


ههههههه الله يسلمك يا عمى 
قول بقا مين ها ها :smil15:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههه الله يسلمك يا عمى
> قول بقا مين ها ها :smil15:​


*بصي يا خالتي انا هسهالك المهمه 
هي بنوته :new6:
اي خدمه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بصي يا خالتي انا هسهالك المهمه
> هي بنوته :new6:
> اي خدمه *​


لا بتتكلم جد وجدانى بنوته يااااااااه 
تصدق كنت بحسبها 
انثى طلعت بنوته ولا ما عارفة من غيرك كنت هعمل ايه يا عياد 
يخليك للغلابة اللى عاوزين يعرفوا زى هى مين :mus13:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ضربات قلبي كانت اسرع من قرارات مرسي*​


*مورسى ؟؟؟؟*
*هااااااااااااار طين *
*وياترى مين المتحدث اللى هيطلع بأسمك *
*ينفى العلاقة اللى بينكم ؟؟*

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا بتتكلم جد وجدانى بنوته يااااااااه
> تصدق كنت بحسبها
> انثى طلعت بنوته ولا ما عارفة من غيرك كنت هعمل ايه يا عياد
> يخليك للغلابة اللى عاوزين يعرفوا زى هى مين :mus13:​



*هههههههههههههههههه
تخيلي بقي لو كنت سيبتك علي عماكي كان ايه اللي حصل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مورسى ؟؟؟؟*
> *هااااااااااااار طين *
> *وياترى مين المتحدث اللى هيطلع بأسمك *
> *ينفى العلاقة اللى بينكم ؟؟*
> ...



*لا يا حج دي مش للنفي هههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2013)

:t9::t9:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أبريل 2013)

*عياد يا سوسة .. وقعت ولا حدش سمى عليك يا حلو .. قر و اعترف بقا :fun_oops:

1/ بتعامل اخواتك البنات ازاى ؟:boxing:

2/ مين اقرب صديقة بنت ليك ؟؟ و هل عرفتها على حبيبتك ولا لسة ؟؟:fun_oops:

3/ " غيرة الراجل نار فى مراجل " .. بتغير ولا لا يا عياد ؟؟ و هل مقتنع بان الغيرة احساس بالنقص ؟؟

4/ اكلتنا فى سؤال الاعتراف لحبيبتك بحبك .. و انا بقا عايزة تفاصيييييييل .. اعجبت بيها أد ايه قبل ما تنطقها ؟؟ :shutup22:

5/ ايه اللى فى حبيبتك شايفه اجمل من كل بنات الدنيا و على الاساس دة اخترتها ؟ و ايه اكتر عيب فيها بيضايق بس برضه تستحمله لاجل حبك لها ؟

6/ ماذا لو : رجعت بنت من اللى كنت بتحبهم زمان تقولك " عياد انا غلطانة فى حقك انا بحبك و بموت فيك و عايزة ارجعلك " .. هتفكر ترجعلها ؟ ولا هترد بكبرياء عشان تجرح كرامتها ؟ ولا هتعتذر بهدوء و تنسحب ؟ و الاهم هتحكى لحبيبتك الحالية عن الموقف دة و لالا ؟:2:

7/ اجمل كلمة بتحب تسمعها من حبيبتك ايه ؟ 

8/ ايه اجمل صفة فى والدتك و نفسك حبيبتك تاخدها منها بالملى ؟

9/ هل فيه بنت سبق و عاكستك ؟؟ و قالتلك ايه ؟؟:fun_lol:

10/ ماشى مع حبيبتك و واحدة معدية قالتلها " الواد دة خسارة فيكى القمر دة ياخد دى   " و ضحكتك ضحكة رقيعة :bomb: .. بغض النظر عن ان نظرها ضعيف .. هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟ 

11/ سؤال بسيط : اوصفلنا حبيبتك فى صفحات قليلة 


بس كدة .. اسيبك مع وايت الغلبانة .. تكمل استجوابك :t17:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

*شقاوتى يا جامد انت هى دى الاسئلة ولا بلاش 
ايوة كدا يا بنات اسخنوا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عياد يا سوسة .. وقعت ولا حدش سمى عليك يا حلو .. قر و اعترف بقا :fun_oops:*



*ما يقع الا الشاطر يا خالتي :ranting:

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 1/ بتعامل اخواتك البنات ازاى ؟:boxing:*





* اولا ليهم عندي اسامي حركيه 
كارثه وكارثتين وصلاح 
اخواتي البنات غالين عندي جدا 
بس تعاملي معاهم غلس 
يعني عامله ايه دزمه ازيك يا بُلغه 
ده مش عدم احترام مني 
بس انا بحب اعامل القريبين مني كده 
وبوفر الاحترام للغريب  :t33:

 لكن في الواقع انا تقريباً الفليبينيه اللي خلفهالهم الحج 
كل شويه 
دي تتصلي عايزه كذا وكذا وكذا 
عايزه بامبرز للعيال عايز معطر ملابس 
حتي اجوازهم ده يقولي وانت معدي ادفعلي التليفن 
والتاني يقولي ابقي هاتلي طلقت للمسدس 
حاجه نيله خالص 
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 2/ مين اقرب صديقة بنت ليك ؟؟ و هل عرفتها على حبيبتك ولا لسة ؟؟:fun_oops:*



*عضوه هنا في المنتدي بس بطلت تدخل 
طبعا اتعرفوا واتكلمو سوا كمان :yahoo:*




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 3/ " غيرة الراجل نار فى مراجل " .. بتغير ولا لا يا عياد ؟؟ و هل مقتنع بان الغيرة احساس بالنقص ؟؟*



*ايوه بغير
 " يمسيك بالخير يا هشام يا جخ "
بس مش الغيره اللي هي 
فلان صبح عليكي ليه يا هانم 
ومين الكائن اللي عندك عالفيس ده 

الغيره عندي توجيهيه مش تعسفيه 
يعني بتيجي تسالني متضايق من فلان امسحه بقولها لا عادي يا روحي 
بس بيجي وقت بقولها خدي بالك من كذا 
ده قصده كذا حاجه بتكون هي مش شايفاها او مش فاهمها 
**
وبعدين مش كل الغيره احساس بالنقص 
الغيره احساس مهم جدا لا يقل اهميه عن احساس الحب 

*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 4/ اكلتنا فى سؤال الاعتراف لحبيبتك بحبك .. و انا بقا عايزة تفاصيييييييل .. اعجبت بيها أد ايه قبل ما تنطقها ؟؟ :shutup22:*



* كالتكم ليه يعني هو انتوا مانجه ؟
بتاع شهرين تلاته كده 
والنحمه ما فاكر *




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 5/ ايه اللى فى حبيبتك شايفه اجمل من كل بنات الدنيا و على الاساس دة اخترتها ؟ و ايه اكتر عيب فيها بيضايق بس برضه تستحمله لاجل حبك لها ؟*


* اجمل حاجه فيها 
انها بتحبني *

*عجباني كما هي 
ملكمش فيه :t33:*




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 6/ ماذا لو : رجعت بنت من اللى كنت بتحبهم زمان تقولك  " عياد انا غلطانة فى حقك انا بحبك و بموت فيك و عايزة ارجعلك " .. هتفكر  ترجعلها ؟ ولا هترد بكبرياء عشان تجرح كرامتها ؟ ولا هتعتذر بهدوء و تنسحب ؟  و الاهم هتحكى لحبيبتك الحالية عن الموقف دة و لالا ؟:2:*


*
بصي يا خالتي انا مبحبش اتكبر علي حد 
ولا اجرحه لان دي مش طبيعتي 

بس اكيد هيكون الرفض بهدوووووووووووووووووء
" او ممكن اجيب عماد اديب هو اللي يرفض لانه اكثر هدواً "

يس هحكيلها " فتان انا :t33: "

*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 7/ اجمل كلمة بتحب تسمعها من حبيبتك ايه ؟ *



* ضحكتها :yahoo:*
*ودلع اسمي 
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 8/ ايه اجمل صفة فى والدتك و نفسك حبيبتك تاخدها منها بالملى ؟*


*
بقي بالذمه ده سؤال 

الطبيخ طبعا هههههههه

لا بجد طيبه قلبها وذكائها *




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 9/ هل فيه بنت سبق و عاكستك ؟؟ و قالتلك ايه ؟؟:fun_lol:*


*
والنعمه ما بعاكس
قالتلي 
انت مش بتعاكسني ليه  :t33:*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 10/ ماشى مع حبيبتك و واحدة معدية قالتلها " الواد دة خسارة فيكى القمر دة ياخد دى   " و ضحكتك ضحكة رقيعة :bomb: .. بغض النظر عن ان نظرها ضعيف .. هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟ *




*اولاً هي عاميه مش نظرها ضعيف
يا سلام .. يا سلام 
هتبقي فرصه جامده اخر الشارع 
هترسم عليها اكيد ههههههههههه
بس في الاخر هقولها بموت فيكي 


*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 11/ سؤال بسيط : اوصفلنا حبيبتك فى صفحات قليلة *


*بصي يا سيتي 
احسن وصف ليها 
انها حياتي 
*




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * بس كدة .. اسيبك مع وايت الغلبانة .. تكمل استجوابك :t17:
> *



*طيب مش هتحبيسيني اربع تيام علي زمه التحقيق علي ما تيجي الاخت وايت ؟*
*ولا هتخرجيبي بكفاله ؟*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوتى يا جامد انت هى دى الاسئلة ولا بلاش
> ايوة كدا يا بنات اسخنوا *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بردوا مش هتعرفي مين غر في الوقت المناسب 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بردوا مش هتعرفي مين غر في الوقت المناسب
> *​


*طالما هعرف خلاص مش مهم امتى بقى هههههههه
ده بما انى فقدت الامل *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طالما هعرف خلاص مش مهم امتى بقى هههههههه
> ده بما انى فقدت الامل *​


*
سيبك إنتى من كل دا ما فيش أحلى من التوقيع

حلو حلو​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سيبك إنتى من كل دا ما فيش أحلى من التوقيع
> 
> حلو حلو​*


*هههههههههه اتفضليه يا ايرينى 
متكسبيش فيا ثواب وتعرفى من عياد  وتيجى تقوليلى فى ودنى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اتفضليه يا ايرينى
> متكسبيش فيا ثواب وتعرفى من عياد  وتيجى تقوليلى فى ودنى *​


*
صدقينى لو كنت أعرف 

كنت هأقولك أكيد (دا بس عشان إنتى نفسك تعرفى)

بس يعنى بينى و بينك كدة 

هتعرفى الأملة يعنى ؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> صدقينى لو كنت أعرف
> 
> كنت هأقولك أكيد (دا بس عشان إنتى نفسك تعرفى)
> ...


*ههههههههههه تصدقى عندك حق هو انا هعرف الاملة يعنى* :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

طيب براحة عشان انا البعيدة مابتفهمش المفروض اية اللى بيحصل عشان ابقى معاكم على الخط بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

طيب ياجماعة معلش على قد فهمى يعنى ههههههههههههه
هو انا المفروض اسال العضو السوسة دا اسئلة صوح


----------



## بايبل333 (25 أبريل 2013)

اة لو عندك اى سؤال ممكن تسالى له 
بس اسئلة رخمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

اة رخمة طيب دا انا ام الرخامة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

اول سؤال

هو انت لو واحدة رخمت عليك فى طريقة الكلام وانت شايفها تنكة اوى هتمعلها اية ؟


لو اختك رخمت عليك فى البيت بتصرف معاها ازاى



لو مامتك صحيتك الفجر وقالتلك الحق البيت بيوقع وطلعت بتهزر معاك هتعمل اية



لو حبيبتك فى يوم كلمتك وقالتلك انها رايحة فرح واحدة صاحبتها تشوف عريس هتعمل اية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

*لارا انا اسف ليكي بجد 
بس الموضوع  هو ان شقاوه ووايت هما بس اللي يسالو 
بايبل بيهزر معاكي مش اكتر 
بس مش عارف ليه انهارده هزاره عامل كده 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

انا اسفة ليكم
مش قصدى ماكنتش اعرف
اسفة مرة تانية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا اسفة ليكم
> مش قصدى ماكنتش اعرف
> اسفة مرة تانية



* ولايهمك طبعا وبدون اسف 
*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا اسفة ليكم
> مش قصدى ماكنتش اعرف
> اسفة مرة تانية


*لا يا جميله متعتذريش .. انت نورتى التوبيك ..:Love_Mailbox:*
*واسئلك هضمها للأسئله اللى هطرحها لعياد كمان شويه :smil12:*
*لانها جميله خالص :yahoo:*
*منوره يا سكره المنتدى كله :love45::love45:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لا يا جميله متعتذريش .. انت نورتى التوبيك ..:Love_Mailbox:*
> *واسئلك هضمها للأسئله اللى هطرحها لعياد كمان شويه :smil12:*
> *لانها جميله خالص :yahoo:*
> *منوره يا سكره المنتدى كله :love45::love45:*​


*جميله خالص !!
اتفضليها يختي 
بس انا مالي 

هتروحوا من ربنا فين :ranting:
*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جميله خالص !!
> اتفضليها يختي
> بس انا مالي
> 
> ...


*طيب انا راضيه ذمتك ... اقدر اكسف لارا :new2: ... وهى مفصلالك شوية اسئله عثل :yahoo: .. روح ذاكر يابنى وشوف هتجاوبهم ازاى لحد ماجيلك انزلهملك  ... ادينا بنغششك اهو :t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب انا راضيه ذمتك ... اقدر اكسف لارا :new2: ... وهى مفصلالك شوية اسئله عثل :yahoo: .. روح ذاكر يابنى وشوف هتجاوبهم ازاى لحد ماجيلك انزلهملك  ... ادينا بنغششك اهو :t33::t33::t33:*​



*تعرفي انا عندي واحده جارتنا بتتصل بامي تقولها ان مسلسل لارا التركي جه 
في يوم برد عليها بتقولي قول لامك رارا جات 
انا كمان مش هكسف رارا 
واسئلتها علي عيني وراسي
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مش عآرفة حآسة مستآوكم فى آلعصير نزل شوية يآ بنآت ..؟ ههههـ 

*منور حقيقى **عيآد* 





*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)

*ورجعتلك يا عياد ... بأخر اسئلتى ... واتمنى تكون لذيذه ولايت عشان الكوليسترول :smil15: ...*

*نبدأ :scenic:: 

*​*1) لو فى يوم وجهت حبيبتك .. من ناحية شخص معين ووضحتلها انك رافض تعاملها معاه ... لسبب ما ... وهى أصرت على تجاهل وجهة نظرك ...:t19: ؟*

*2) هل ممكن فى يوم تضرب امرآه ... ؟؟ ايه اللى ممكن يدفعك لضرب امرآه :shutup22:؟؟*

*3) ماهى اكتر صفه بتكرهها فى بنات حوا ... واكتر صفه بتكرهها فى الرجل :t19: ؟؟*

*4) هل تقبل لقب .. " جوز الست " :blush2:؟؟ *

*5) اوصفلنا شعورك ... بعد الزواج ان تم فصلك من عملك ... واصبحت زوجتك رجل البيت .. الى حين ان تجد فرصة عمل "مستحيله فى مصر ":fun_lol: ؟؟*

*6) كيف تتعامل مع الفتاه المغروره ... النرجسيه ... المتكبره ... التنكه يعنى من الاخر :bomb: ؟؟*

*7) بتخاف من حبيبتك :t17: ؟؟  *

*8) "ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال" ... مامدى توافقك مع هذه المقوله ... والطفل الذى يكمن بداخلك .... عنده كام سنه :new6:  ؟؟*

*9) بلاحظ انك دائماً بتسعى لمعرفة اسرار الاخرين .. ماهو السر الذى عرفته ... وندمت انك عرفته :fun_oops: ؟؟*

*10) متى يحمر وجه عياد خجلاً :love34: ؟؟*

*11) متى اخر مره بكيت .... ولماذا ... وفى حضن من  :2: ؟؟*

*يلا كفايا عليك دول ... 
طنطك شقاوه هتقوم معاك بالواجب *
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

حلوه الاسئله دي
هجاوب اول ما اروح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش عآرفة حآسة مستآوكم فى آلعصير نزل شوية يآ بنآت ..؟ ههههـ
> 
> ...



* نورلمسيح ونورك يا خاالتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ورجعتلك يا عياد ... بأخر اسئلتى ... واتمنى تكون لذيذه ولايت عشان الكوليسترول :smil15: ...*​


*اهلا يختي 
انا اصلا نباتي :smil15:

*


white.angel قال:


> *نبدأ :scenic::
> 
> *​*1) لو فى يوم وجهت حبيبتك .. من ناحية شخص معين ووضحتلها انك رافض تعاملها معاه ... لسبب ما ... وهى أصرت على تجاهل وجهة نظرك ...:t19: ؟*​



*بصي يا خالتي 
حبيبتي بتحبني وبتسمع كلامي وانا سمع كلامها 

اما بقي لو زي ما بتقولي لو
يبقي مليش قيمه عندها 
وهنا هيبقي في زعل *




white.angel قال:


> *2) هل ممكن فى يوم تضرب امرآه ... ؟؟ ايه اللى ممكن يدفعك لضرب امرآه :shutup22:؟؟*​


*
 لا مفتكرش اني ضربت انثي قبل كده 
اما الدافع بقي لسه مقابلنيش :t19:*



white.angel قال:


> *3) ماهى اكتر صفه بتكرهها فى بنات حوا ... واكتر صفه بتكرهها فى الرجل :t19: ؟؟*
> ​



* في البنت " الكدب " 
اما الراجل 
زيها بالظبط :new6:
*



white.angel قال:


> *4) هل تقبل لقب .. " جوز الست " :blush2:؟؟ *​



*ابداً
دا اذا كان قصدك جوز الست بتاع الافلام 

اما في الواقع انا هبقي جوز الست والست هتبقي جوزتي 
لاننا هنبقي شركاء في حياتنا 
*




white.angel قال:


> *5) اوصفلنا شعورك ... بعد الزواج ان تم فصلك من عملك ... واصبحت زوجتك رجل البيت .. الى حين ان تجد فرصة عمل "مستحيله فى مصر ":fun_lol: ؟؟*​



* وصف الشعور بيكون عن تجربه مش نتيجه تامل 
وانا الحمد لله متحطيتش في الموقف ده 

بس انا مظبط نفسي اني معتمدش علي مصدر دخل واحد
لازم يكون في مشروع اضافي او مبلغ مُدخر تحسباً لظرف زي ده *




white.angel قال:


> *6) كيف تتعامل مع الفتاه المغروره ... النرجسيه ... المتكبره ... التنكه يعنى من الاخر :bomb: ؟؟*​



* " ادي التنك علي قفاه يحترمك مدي الحياه "

احسن طريقه تعاملي بيها التنك انك تتجاهليه 
ساعتها بقي هو هيسيب الدنيا كلها 
ويركز مع الكائن اللي تجاهله ده *



white.angel قال:


> *7) بتخاف من حبيبتك :t17: ؟؟ *​



*مش ماشين مع بعض 
بتخاف وحبيبتك 

ممكن يكون السؤال بتحب حبيبتك 
هيكون احلي كتير *




white.angel قال:


> *8) "ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال" ... مامدى توافقك مع هذه المقوله ... والطفل الذى يكمن بداخلك .... عنده كام سنه :new6:  ؟؟*
> ​



*انا متفق مع المقوله دي جدا 
مفيش انسان كامل 
لازم مهما كان جبروت وخشونه الرجل 
يكون جوه طفل وجواه حاجات غير الظاهره عليه

الطفل اللي جوايا 
في مرحله الابتدائي :smil15:*




white.angel قال:


> *9) بلاحظ انك دائماً بتسعى لمعرفة اسرار الاخرين .. ماهو السر الذى عرفته ... وندمت انك عرفته :fun_oops: ؟؟*
> ​



*صدقيني انا مش بسعي لمعرفه اسرار حد 
بس انا تركيزي شويه عالي 

لو في معلومه عرفتها عند حد 
و بعد فتره عرفت عنه معلومه تاني 

 بفتكر المعلومه الاولي 
واربطها بالتانيه 
وتبان القصه كامله وقتها 

وصدقيني انا مش بسعي ورا اسرار 
دي بتيجي صدف قدامي 
بس الرك عالتركيز 

اصعب سر عرفته 
كان سلوك عضوه هنا 
**" مش موجوده حالياً"**
كان صدمه بجد 
والموضوع ده مش هفتحه مع حد 
من اللي عندهم فضول  :smil15:
*



white.angel قال:


> *10) متى يحمر وجه عياد خجلاً :love34: ؟؟*
> ​



*بصي انا بطبعي خجول جداً
ده بجد صدقيني 
بس بتغلب عالموضوع ده 
بالهزار وخفه الدم *




white.angel قال:


> *11) متى اخر مره بكيت .... ولماذا ... وفى حضن من  :2: ؟؟*
> ​



*البكاء عاطفه انسانيه 
مش هنكر اني ساعات ببكي 
واقول عياد لا يونكن يبكي 
لا بكيت 
بس مش فاكر اخر مره 
ولوحدي 
مسيحتش :new6:**

*


white.angel قال:


> *
> يلا كفايا عليك دول ...
> طنطك شقاوه هتقوم معاك بالواجب
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​
> *


*
مستني طنط شقاوه لما نشوف 
وعليكم الـ LOL ورحمه الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا متفق مع المقوله دي جدا *
> *مفيش انسان كامل *
> *لازم مهما كان جبروت وخشونه الرجل *
> *يكون جوه طفل وجواه حاجات غير الظاهره عليه*​
> ...


*ياجدعان هو اللى بيرد دة عياد ؟؟؟؟*
*والا أنا فتحت الإف إم على " أسامة منير " ؟؟*

*



صدقيني انا مش بسعي لمعرفه اسرار حد  
وصدقيني انا مش بسعي ورا اسرار 
اصعب سر عرفته
كان سلوك عضوه هنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجدعان هو اللى بيرد دة عياد ؟؟؟؟*
> *والا أنا فتحت الإف إم على " أسامة منير " ؟؟*
> 
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​



* في حاجه يا اخ 
لا في حاجه صحيح ؟

:blush2::blush2::blush2:
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أبريل 2013)

> وصدقيني *انا مش بسعي *ورا اسرار
> دي بتيجي صدف قدامي
> * بس الرك عالتركيز *:new6:
> 
> *اصعب سر عرفته*



دا احنا جامدين قوى :flowers:

كيف لا تسعى وراء الاسرار يا راجل فى ذات الوقت بتركز على الاسرار .؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> دا احنا جامدين قوى :flowers:
> 
> كيف لا تسعى وراء الاسرار يا راجل فى ذات الوقت بتركز على الاسرار .؟



* صدقني مش بسعي 
بس انا تركيزي حلو 
لو عرفت معلومه مش بنساها 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*تصدق يا عياد ؟؟ انا بقيت ابصم بالعشرة انك منحوس :new2:... مفيش حلقة طولت كدة ولا تعبت انا و الغلبانة اللى معايا فيها اد حلقتك .. شكلك بتدعى علينا بقلب .. يلا ربنا يديك على أد نواياك :beee:

و تشجيعًا منا للجمهور الكريم .. و قبولاً للمساعدات .. هتكون أول الاسئلة هى اسئلة لارا :t33:

1/ لو واحدة رخمت عليك و شايفها تنكة هتعمل معاها ايه ؟

2/ لو اختك رخمت عليك بيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟

3/ لو والدتك صحتك الفجر و قالتلك البيت بيقع و طلعت بتهرج معاك :t33: .. هتعمل ايه ؟

نيجى لاسئلتى انا بقا 

4/ بما ان حبيبتك سر حربى .. ماذا لو اكتشفت ان صديقك بيحب حبيبتك و قال لكل الناس قبل ما انت تقول ؟؟ و قرر يتقدملها ؟؟ 

5/ ماذا لو .. بنت حلال فى ميكروباص نزلت على وشك بقلم معتبر و قالتلك يا قليل الادب و صوتت و قالت انك بتتحرش بيها ؟؟:smil12:

6/ هل حدث و بنت مدت ايدها عليك و ضربتك لاى سبب ؟؟ حتى لو هزار بالايد ؟؟ و بيكون ايه رد فعلك ؟:act23:

7/ ايه اكبر عيب شايفه فى نفسك و حاسس انه العيب الوحيد اللى هيتعب حبيبتك او زوجتك مستقبليًا ؟؟ 

8/ سبق و قولت انك بتبكى قدام نفسك و بس .. هل ممكن تبكى قدام حبيبتك ؟ و لا بتحسه ضعف ؟ و هل لو مبكيتش قدامها يبقى لسة فيه بينكم حواجز و قلة ثقة ؟:2:

9/ " الحب هو ان نثور لاى شئ تافه .. هو يأسنا هو شكنا القتال " .. ماذا تفعل فى المواقف التى تراها تافهة و لكنها تطور إلى مشكلات و غضب بين الحبيبين ؟ و هل تعرضت لمشكلة منها ؟ و ماذا فعلت ؟؟:bomb:


و اخيرًا .. اسئلة التدبيس 

10/ اذكر لنا امام كل صفة اسم عضوة من منتدانا الكريم :
-	ذكية 
-	شقية 
-	طيبة
-	رقيقة
-	جميلة 
-	حنونة
-	مجنونة 

11/ نظرًا لديمقراطيتنا المعهودة .. قررنا نحن – وايت و شقاوة – منحك الفرصة الذهبية للبوح برأيك فينا .. المميزات أولا ثم العيوب – إن وجدت - .. قول رأيك بصراحة بس حاول تجاملنا :fun_lol:

كانت حلقة طوووووووويلة و اتأخرنا عليك فيها بس بجد اسفين لظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا .. شكرًا لقبولك الدعوة و لتحملك و صبرك معانا و علينا .. استمتعنا بردودك الحلوة اللى تدل على انك راجل اصيل و ابن بلد بجد .. و بجد يشرفنا كلنا اننا لينا اخ زيك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تصدق يا عياد ؟؟ انا بقيت ابصم بالعشرة انك منحوس :new2:... مفيش حلقة طولت كدة ولا تعبت انا و الغلبانة اللى معايا فيها اد حلقتك .. شكلك بتدعى علينا بقلب .. يلا ربنا يديك على أد نواياك :beee:*



*يا رب يختي يا رب 


*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 1/ لو واحدة رخمت عليك و شايفها تنكة هتعمل معاها ايه ؟
> *


*تبقي نينه الحجه داعيه عيلها 
لاني هرخم عليها لمده تسع سنين قدام *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 2/ لو اختك رخمت عليك بيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟
> *



*هتندم 
صدقيني هتندم 
وبالحب انا بحب اخواتي جداً
بس بردوا هتندم *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 3/ لو والدتك صحتك الفجر و قالتلك البيت بيقع و طلعت بتهرج معاك :t33: .. هتعمل ايه ؟
> *



*
نظراً لمكانه امي 
ومراعاه انها امي من زمان 
مش هعمل حاجه وقتها

بس اكيد اكيد هردهالها 
وكله بالحب *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 4/ بما ان حبيبتك سر حربى .. ماذا لو اكتشفت ان صديقك بيحب حبيبتك و قال لكل الناس قبل ما انت تقول ؟؟ و قرر يتقدملها ؟؟
> *


*
انا مليش اصحاب من النوع ده 
ارتحتي يختي :ranting:

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 5/ ماذا لو .. بنت حلال فى ميكروباص نزلت على وشك بقلم معتبر و قالتلك يا قليل الادب و صوتت و قالت انك بتتحرش بيها ؟؟:smil12:
> *


*
فاكره في اسئله وايت لما قالتي ايه الموقف 
اللي ممكن تمد ايدك علي بنت في الموقف ده 
البنت اللي تضربني بالقلم وسط ناس علي حاجه معملتهاش 

هتاكل كف حكومي يفقدها الذاكره 
ومش بعيد اللي تختلق مشكله زي دي تكون حراميه 

اما بقي لو انا اتحرحشت بيها فعلاً 
يبقي استاهل اللي يجرالي 
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 6/ هل حدث و بنت مدت ايدها عليك و ضربتك لاى سبب ؟؟ حتى لو هزار بالايد ؟؟ و بيكون ايه رد فعلك ؟:act23:
> *



*
انا مرح جداً مع اصحابي 
بس هزار بالايدين مع بنات 
بصده دايماً*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 7/ ايه اكبر عيب شايفه فى نفسك و حاسس انه العيب الوحيد اللى هيتعب حبيبتك او زوجتك مستقبليًا ؟؟
> *



*الرخامه :t33:*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 8/ سبق و قولت انك بتبكى قدام نفسك و بس .. هل ممكن تبكى قدام حبيبتك ؟ و لا بتحسه ضعف ؟ و هل لو مبكيتش قدامها يبقى لسة فيه بينكم حواجز و قلة ثقة ؟:2:
> *


*
لا عاتي ممكن مش مستحيل 
بس عايزه تنكدي عليا وتبكيني ليه يلي تنشكي 
*
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





9/ " الحب هو ان نثور لاى شئ تافه .. هو يأسنا هو شكنا القتال " .. ماذا تفعل فى المواقف التى تراها تافهة و لكنها تطور إلى مشكلات و غضب بين الحبيبين ؟ و هل تعرضت لمشكلة منها ؟ و ماذا فعلت ؟؟:bomb:



أنقر للتوسيع...



 " بحبك علي فكره "

بتحل كل المشاكل 


*
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:






و اخيرًا .. اسئلة التدبيس 

10/ اذكر لنا امام كل صفة اسم عضوة من منتدانا الكريم :
-    ذكية 
-    شقية 
-    طيبة
-    رقيقة
-    جميلة 
-    حنونة
-    مجنونة 


أنقر للتوسيع...



**ذكيه = عظمه جناب سعادتك / دونا " حماتي سابقاً "* *واكيد خالتي وايت اللي مطلعه عيني *
*شقيه = رانيا قلب الاسد *
*طيبه = حبو اعدائكم *
*رقيقه = حبيبتي الغامضه :t33:*
*جميله = حبيبتي بردو *:beee:
*حنونه = كاندي / هابي / امه / مونيكا وكتير تاني *
*مجنونه = بونبونايه " لاسه اخر فيصل "

**


sha2awet 2alam قال:





11/ نظرًا لديمقراطيتنا المعهودة .. قررنا نحن – وايت و شقاوة – منحك الفرصة الذهبية للبوح برأيك فينا .. المميزات أولا ثم العيوب – إن وجدت - .. قول رأيك بصراحة بس حاول تجاملنا :fun_lol:


أنقر للتوسيع...



بعيداً عن تاخيركم وتعطيلنا 
كلمه واحده احب اقولها علي الاسئله دي 
" حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل "
"هتروحوا من ربنا فين "

وايت وشجاوه 
بجد انتوا مثال للبنت المتفتحه المتحفظه المحترمه 
اللي واخده حقها من غير ما حدا يزلها 

ربنا معاكم 
ويرزقكم بعرسان شبهي :t33:


*
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





كانت حلقة طوووووووويلة و اتأخرنا عليك فيها بس بجد اسفين لظروف خارجة عن  ارادتنا .. شكرًا لقبولك الدعوة و لتحملك و صبرك معانا و علينا .. استمتعنا  بردودك الحلوة اللى تدل على انك راجل اصيل و ابن بلد بجد .. و بجد يشرفنا كلنا اننا لينا اخ زيك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ميسي ميسي 
ولا يهمك يا خالتي 
لو انا مستحملتش  حضرتك مين هيستحمل يعني 
قلبي ابيض انا 
عارف عارف 
:flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وايت وشجاوه*​
> * بجد انتوا مثال للبنت المتفتحه المتحفظه المحترمه
> اللي واخده حقها من غير ما حدا يزلها
> *​



*وجالك قلب تحطهم جنب بعض فى سطر واحد ازاى تييي
هتروح من ربنا فين يا شيييخ :t33::t33:
:2::2::2:*​



> * ربنا معاكم
> ويرزقكم بعرسان شبهي :t33:
> **:flowers::flowers:
> *


*ايه دة انت موصلتلكش الاخبار :yaka:*
*مش انا قررت اترهبن :t33::t33:*​ 
*كانت حلقه حلوه 
لان كان معانا شخص من اطيب الشخصيات فى المنتدى .. اتبسطنا جداً معاك يا عياد ... 
واتمنى انك تكون اتبسطت معانا *
- ودة اكيد طبعاً مش محتاجه سؤال :t33: -​
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*فكرة جميلة قوى

متابع وليس مشارك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

حرام  عليكم مش كفاية اللي عملة حوا مع ادم في الجنة عايزين تكررو المشكلة دي في المنتدى صعبان على آدم


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع توقف ليه
اذا كان الموضوع متوقف عشان اصحابه مش فاضيين
ممكن اى مذيعتين يقدمو الموضوع
عندنا هنا مذيعات حلوه كتيير
مش عارف هل شقاوه هتقدر تتابع هى ووايت او 
اى حد فيهم يكمل مثلا!


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2013)

?????????


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2013)

*سلام المسيح ليكم كلكم 
:66:

قضينا مع بعض فتره حلوه فى التوبيك هنا
من مشاكسات وحوارات ومواقف طريفه وذكريات لن ننساها 
ولكن ... لن نستطيع اكمال متابعة الموضوع لظروف انشغالنا
وعليه ... اترك لكم حرية القرار اذا كنت اكتفيتم 
وتريدوا غلق الموضوع او كنتم تريدوا استمراريته مع عضوتين .. 
لهما من الذكاء والدهاء وخفة الظل ما يكفى لاكمال مسيرتنا ضد ادم :smile01

لو فى بناويت عايزين الموضوع يقولوا ونشوف هنأجره بالشهر ولا بالحلقه 
لو مش عايزين يبقى نقفله وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال
:gun::smile02:gun::smile02*​


----------

